# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*(1) أوجه التشابه بين الأحداث أيام التتار والأحداث التي نعيشها
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**بين أيدينا حدث من الأحداث الهامة جداً في تاريخ  المسلمين، بل وفي تاريخ الأرض بصفة عامة، وهو حدث ظهور قوة جديدة رهيبة على  سطح الأرض في القرن السابع الهجري، وقد أدى ظهور هذه القوة إلى تغييرات  هائلة في الدنيا بصفة عامة، وفي أرض الإسلام بصفة خاصة، تلك القوة هي دولة التتار.*
*
والقصة  عجيبة بكل المقاييس، ولولا أنها موثقة في كل المصادر، وبصورة تكاد تكون  متطابقة أحياناً، لقلنا: إنها خيال، بل وأغرب من الخيال؛ لأن التغيير فيها  من ضعف إلى قوة ومن قوة إلى ضعف لم يأخذ إلا وقتاً يسيراً جداً، فما هي إلا  أعوام قليلة ويغير الله عز وجل من حال إلى حال، ويعز الله عز وجل دولة  ويذل أخرى، ثم تمر أعوام أخرى قليلة جداً في عرف الناس والتاريخ، فيذل الله  عز وجل الأولى ويعز الأخرى، وهكذا يعز الله من يشاء ويذل من يشاء، بيده  الملك، وهو على كل شيء قدير.
والقصة عجيبة للمبالغة الشديدة في أحداثها، ففيها مبالغة في الأرقام، وأعداد القتلى، والجيوش، والخيانات وغيرها من الأحداث.
والقصة  عجيبة لشدة التطابق بينها وبين ما نعيشه الآن في واقعنا، وكأن الله عز وجل  أراد أن يوضح لنا حقيقة ثبات السنن، وتكرار التاريخ، فجعل الأحداث التي  تمر بها أمتنا في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري، تتطابق مع نفس الأحداث التي مرت  بها أمتنا في القرن السابع الهجري، ثمانية قرون مضت، ومع ذلك تتطابق  الأحداث.
*
*
وإذا بحثنا في التاريخ فسنجد أحداثاً أخرى كثيرة تتطابق مع نفس الأحداث التي تمر الأمة بها الآن.
وقد وقع اختياري على هذا الحديث بالذات؛ لأنه كان في نفس المنطقة التي تدور فيها بأمتنا أحداث هامة جداً في هذا الوقت  الذي نعيشه الآن، ففي وقتنا هذا تدور الأحداث في أفغانستان، وأوزباكستان،  والعراق، وفلسطين، وإيران وغيرها من بلاد العالم الإسلامي، وبهذا التطابق  يستطيع القارئ لأحداث التتار والمتابع والمدقق والمحلل لها أن يربط بسهولة  بين التاريخ وبين الواقع، ويستطيع أيضاً أن يستقرئ سنن الله عز وجل في أرضه  وفي خلقه.*
*
وليس الغرض من هذه المحاضرات هو  الدخول في كل تفصيل، والبحث عن كل موقف، فهذا يطول جداً، فنحن هنا سنمر  على الأحداث في عجالة؛ لنبحث فيها عن مواطن العبرة، وأوجه الشبه بينها وبين  زماننا المعاصر، ونحلل بسرعة أسباب الهزيمة وأسباب النصر، ومن أراد أن  يستزيد فليعد إلى المراجع الكثيرة العظيمة التي تزخر بها المكتبة  الإسلامية.
والله أسأل أن ينفعنا بكل كلمة وحرف من هذه القصة العجيبة.*






*
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**حالة الأمة الإسلامية وقت ظهور التتار (2)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**عند تحليل كل قوة من هاتين القوتين نجد أن مساحة أمة الإسلام في ذلك الوقت تقترب من نصف مساحة الدنيا،*
*فحدود البلاد الإسلامية كانت تبدأ من غرب الصين، وتمتد عبر آسيا وأفريقيا لتصل إلى غرب أوروبا وبلاد الأندلس،  فقد كانت مساحتها شاسعة للغاية، ولكن للأسف الشديد كان وضع العالم  الإسلامي في ذلك الوقت مؤسفاً جداً، فمع المساحات الواسعة من الأرض،  والأعداد الهائلة من البشر، والإمكانيات العظيمة جداً من المال والمواد  والسلاح والعلوم إلا أن الفرقة كانت شديدة جداً في العالم الإسلامي،  والحالة السياسية لمعظم الأقطار الإسلامية متدهورة تدهوراً كبيراً، والغريب  أن هذا الوضع المؤسف كان بعد سنوات قليلة من أواخر القرن السادس الهجري ما  بين (20) إلى (30) سنة حيث كانت أمة الإسلام قوية ومنتصرة ومتوحدة ورائدة، ولكن سنة الله الماضية، {وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ} [آل عمران: 140].*
*
وقد  كان العالم الإسلامي في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن كيانات متفرقة: الكيان الأول:  كان كياناً كبيراً جداً، ولكنه للأسف الشديد كان ضعيفاً جداً في أوائل  القرن السابع الهجري، وهذا الكيان هو الخلافة العباسية.*
*
والخلافة العباسية خلافة قديمة جداً، فقد نشأت بعد سقوط الدولة الأموية سنة (132هـ)، أي: أن عمرها إلى أوائل القرن السابع الهجري (500)  سنة تقريباً، وكانت تتخذ من بغداد عاصمة لها، ثم ضعفت الخلافة العباسية  جداً في أوائل القرن السابع الهجري، حتى أصبحت لا تسيطر حقيقة إلا على وسط  العراق وجنوبه، وكان حول العراق عشرات الإمارات المستقلة استقلالاً حقيقياً  عن دولة الخلافة، وإن كانت لا تعلن نفسها كخلافة منافسة للخلافة العباسية،  وكانت الخلافة العباسية في ذلك الزمن مجرد صورة خلافة، وليست خلافة  حقيقية.*
*
ولكي نفهم معنى خلافة عباسية في  ذلك الوقت، فلننظر إلى واقع بريطانيا الآن، فالإنجليز الآن يبقون على  ملكتهم كرمز تاريخي فقط، وإلا فهي ليس لها دور يذكر في الحكم، وكذلك أبقى  المسلمون في ذلك الزمن على الخليفة العباسي كرمز للمسلمين، وللخلافة  العباسية العريقة التي حكمت العالم الإسلامي (500) عام، مع أن الخليفة العباسي كان يحكم وسط وجنوب العراق فقط.*
*
وكان  يتعاقب على الخلافة العباسية في العراق خلفاء من بني العباس حملوا هذا  الاسم العظيم الجليل: (الخليفة)، ولكنهم في هذه الفترة ما اتصفوا أبداً  بهذا الاسم، ولا حتى رغبوا في الاتصاف به، إذ لم يكن همهم إلا جمع المال  وتوطيد أركان السلطان في هذه الرقعة المحدودة جداً من الأرض، ولم ينظروا  نظرة صحيحة أبداً إلى وظيفتهم كحكام، ولم يدركوا أن من مسئولية الحاكم أن  يوفر الأمان لدولته، ويقوي جيشها، ويرفع مستوى المعيشة لأفراد شعبه، ويحكم  في المظالم، ويرد الحقوق لأصحابها، ويجير المظلومين، ويعاقب الظالمين،  ويقيم حكم الله عز وجل في العباد، ويأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر، ويدافع  عن كل ما يتعلق بالإسلام، ويوحد الصفوف والقلوب، فهم لم يدركوا أبداً هذه  المهام الجليلة للحاكم المسلم،*
*وكان كل ما  يريدونه هو الاستمرار أطول فترة ممكنة في الحكم، ثم توريثه لأبنائهم،  وتمكين أفراد عائلتهم من رقاب الناس، وكذلك كانوا يحرصون على جمع الأموال  الكثيرة، والتحف النادرة، وإقامة الحفلات الساهرة، وسماع الأغاني والموسيقى  واللهو والطرب، فحياة الحكام في هذه الفترة كانت حياة لا تصلح أن تكون  حياة لفرد من عوام أمة الإسلام، فضلاً عن أن تكون حياة حاكم لأمة الإسلام،  فقد ضاعت هيبة الخلافة، وتضاءلت طموحات الخليفة.*
*
هذه هي حالة الخلافة العباسية في أوائل القرن السابع الهجري، كانت تحكم نصف العراق أو ثلثه تقريباً.
الكيان الثاني من العالم الإسلامي: كان متمثلاً في مصر والشام والحجاز واليمن، وقد كانت هذه الأقاليم في أوائل القرن السابع الهجري في أيدي الأيوبيين أحفاد صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله،*
*ولكن  للأسف الشديد هؤلاء الحكام الذين حكموا هذه الأقاليم، لم يكونوا أبداً على  شاكلة هذا الرجل العظيم رحمه الله، بل تنازعوا الحكم، وقسموا الدولة  الأيوبية الموحدة -التي هزمت الصليبيين في حطين هزيمة منكرة وفتحت بيت  المقدس- إلى ممالك صغيرة متناحرة، فقد استقلت الشام عن مصر، وكذلك اليمن والحجاز، بل وانقسمت الشام إلى إمارات متعددة متحاربة،*
*فقد  انفصلت حمص عن حلب ودمشق، وفلسطين عن الأردن، ثم ما لبثت الأراضي التي  حررها صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله من أيدي الصليبيين بعد جهد جهيد ودماء  كثيرة أن تقع من جديد في أيدي الصليبيين، بعد هذه الفرقة الشنيعة بين  المسلمين، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.*

*
الكيان الثالث:  بلاد المغرب والأندلس، وقد كانت هذه البلاد في تلك الآونة تحت إمرة دولة  الموحدين، وكانت هذه الدولة فيما سبق دولة قوية جداً، ومترامية الأطراف،  فقد كانت تحكم من ليبيا شرقاً إلى المغرب غرباً، ومن الأندلس شمالاً إلى  وسط إفريقيا جنوباً.*






*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

حالة الصليبيين وقت ظهور التتار
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**القوة الثانية: 
*
*قوة الصليبيين، وكان مركزهم في ذلك الوقت  في غرب أوروبا، وكان لهم هناك أكثر من معقل، وقد انشغل الأوربيون في ذلك  الوقت بالحروب المستمرة مع المسلمين، فكان نصارى إنجلترا وفرنسا وألمانيا  وإيطاليا يقومون بالحملات الصليبية المتتالية المشهورة على بلاد الشام ومصر، وكان نصارى أسبانيا والبرتغال وكذلك فرنسا في حروب مستمرة مع المسلمين في الأندلس.*
*
وبالإضافة  إلى هذا التجمع الصليبي الضخم في غرب أوروبا، كانت هناك تجمعات صليبية  أخرى في العالم، وكانت هذه التجمعات على درجة عالية جداً من الحقد على  الأمة الإسلامية، ولم تنقطع الحروب بينها وبين الأمة الإسلامية أبداً.
وكان  أشهر هذه التجمعات الإمبراطورية البيزنطية: الدولة الرومانية الشرقية،  التي كانت تحكم شرق أوروبا، وكانت تقع في غرب الأناضول المسلم، ومع أن حروب  الدولة البيزنطية كانت شرسة مع الدولة الإسلامية عبر تاريخها، إلا أنها في  ذلك الوقت كانت قد وصلت إلى حالة من الضعف، لا تسمح لها بدخول الأراضي  الإسلامية، كما أن الدولة الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت كانت ضعيفة ومفرقة.*
*
وكذلك  التجمع الصليبي الذي كان في مملكة أرمينيا، التي تقع في شمال فارس وغرب  الأناضول، فقد كانت أيضاً في حروب مستمرة مع المسلمين السلاجقة الأتراك في  منطقة الأناضول تركيا.
وكذلك التجمع الصليبي في مملكة الكورج -جورجيا  الروسية الآن-، فقد كانت دولة نصرانية، وإن كان فيها بعض القبائل الوثنية  تعيش في نفس المنطقة، ولم تتوقف الحروب بينها وبين أمة الإسلام، وبالذات مع  الدولة الخوارزمية.
ومن التجمعات الصليبية تجمع خطير جداً، ومع أنه كان  قليل الحجم، إلا أنه كان في عمق العالم الإسلامي، وهو الإمارات الصليبية  في الشام وفلسطين وتركيا، فقد كانت هذه الإمارات تحتل مناطق إسلامية في  داخل هذه البلاد منذ أواخر القرن الخامس الهجري من سنة (491هـ)،*
*وعلى  الرغم من انتصارات صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله على القوات الصليبية في  حطين وبيت المقدس وغيرهما إلا أن هذه الإمارات كانت لا تزال باقية، بل ولا  تزال من آن إلى آخر تعتدي على الأراضي الإسلامية المجاورة غير المحتلة،  وكان أشهر هذه الإمارات الصليبية: أنطاكيا، وعكا، وطرابلس، وصيدا، وبيروت  وغيرها.*
*
وهكذا استمرت الحروب في كل بقاع العالم الإسلامي  تقريباً، وزادت جداً ضغائن الصليبين على الإسلام، لكن كانت فترة نهاية  القرن السادس الهجري سعيدة جداً على العالم الإسلامي، وتعيسة جداً على  الصليبيين، ففي أواخر القرن السادس الهجري انتصر البطل صلاح الدين الأيوبي  رحمه الله في موقعة حطين بالشام،*
*وذلك في عام (583هـ)، وبعد ذلك  بثمان سنوات فقط انتصر البطل الإسلامي الجليل المنصور الموحدي رحمه الله  زعيم دولة الموحدين على نصارى الأندلس في موقعة الأرك الخالدة في سنة  (591هـ)، وبالرغم من هذين الانتصارين العظيمين، إلا أن المسلمين في أوائل  القرن السابع الهجري كانوا في حالة ضعف شديد، وكان الفارق بين زمان القوة  والضعف عشرين سنة فقط.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**لمحة سريعة عن نشأة التتار (4)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**ظهرت قوة جديدة ثالثة ناشئة قلبت الموازين تماماً  على الأرض، فغيرت من خريطة العالم تماماً، وفرضت نفسها كقوة ثالثة في  الأرض، أو كانت القوة الأولى في الأرض في النصف الأول من القرن السابع  الهجري وبلا منازع، وهذه القوة هي قوة دولة التتار أو المغول.*

*
ظهرت  دولة التتار في عام (603هـ) -أي: في أوائل القرن السابع الهجري، ظهرت في  منغوليا في شمال الصين، وكان أول زعمائها هو جنكيز خان، وجنكيز خان هذا ليس  اسمه الحقيقي، وإنما يعني: قاهر العالم أو ملك ملوك العالم أو القوي، حسب  الترجمات المختلفة للغة المنغولية، واسمه الأصلي تيموجين، وكان رجلاً  سفاحاً سفاكاً للدماء، وقائداً عسكرياً شديد البأس، وله القدرة على تجميع  الناس حوله،*
*فقد ظهر في منغوليا ثم بدأ في  التوسع تدريجياً في المناطق المحيطة به، وسرعان ما اتسعت مملكته، حتى بلغت  حدودها من كوريا شرقاً إلى حدود الدولة الخوارزمية الإسلامية غرباً، ومن  سهول سيبيريا شمالاً إلى بحر الصين جنوباً، وفي غضون سنوات قليلة أصبح يِضم  بين طياته دولة الصين بكاملها، والصين وحدها (9) مليون كيلو متر مربع  تقريباً، فضم الصين ومنغوليا وفيتنام وكوريا وكمبوديا وتايلاند وأجزاء من  سيبيريا.*
*
واسم التتار والمغول يطلق على الأقوام الذين نشئوا في شمال الصين، في صحراء تسمى صحراء جوبي في منغوليا.
فالتتار  هم أصل القبائل في هذه المنطقة، ومنهم جاءت قبائل أخرى كثيرة، منها: قبيلة  المغول والترك والسلاجقة وغيرها من القبائل، وعندما سيطر جنكيز خان على  هذه المنطقة أطلق اسم المغول على هذه القبائل كلها، وكان للتتار ديانة  عجيبة جداً، خليطة من أديان مختلفة، فقد جمع جنكيز خان بعض الشرائع من  الإسلام ومن المسيحية ومن البوذية، واخترع أشياء من عنده، ثم أخرج من عنده  كتاباً جعله كالدستور للتتار، وسمى هذا الكتاب: الياسق أو الياسك أو  الياسة، حسب التسميات المختلفة، فكان دستور دولة التتار ودينهم.
*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**السمات المميزة لحروب التتار مع غيرهم (5)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 

*
*
*كانت حروب التتار مع غيرهم تتميز بصفات خاصة جداً:
*
*أولاً: سرعة انتشار رهيبة.
ثانياً: أعداد ضخمة هائلة من البشر، وملايين من المقاتلين.
ثالثاً: نظام محكم وترتيب عجيب جداً.
رابعاً: تحمل للظروف قاسية، فهم يقاتلون في الحر والبرد والصحاري والأدغال وفي كل مكان.
خامساً: قيادة عسكرية بارعة جداً، وليس فقط جنكيز خان وإنما جميع القادة الذين تحته كانت لديهم قدرة قيادية فذة حقيقية.
سادساً:  أنهم بلا قلب تماماً، فحروب التتار كانت حروب تخريب غير طبيعية، ومن السهل  أن ترى في تاريخهم أنهم دخلوا مدينة كذا فدمروها وقتلوا كل سكانها، ولم  يفرقوا في ذلك بين رجل وامرأة، ولا بين رضيع وشاب، ولا بين صغير وشيخ، ولا  بين ظالم ومظلوم، ولا بين مدني ومحارب، بل أبادوهم إبادة جماعية رهيبة، فقد  كانت طباعهم دموية لا تصل إليها الحيوانات الشرسة، وكأن قصدهم إبادة  العالم، فهم لا يقصدون الملك والمال، ولا يريدون من الدنيا شيئاً إلا أن يخربوها.
*
*
سابعاً:  رفض قبول الآخر، وعدم قبول آخر يعيش بجانبهم، وإنما كان عندهم مبدأ القطب  الواحد، ولا يقبلون التعامل مع الدول الأخرى المحيطة بهم، والغريب أنهم  كانوا يتظاهرون دائماً بأنهم ما جاءوا إلى البلاد إلا ليقيموا الدين،  ولينشروا العدل، وليخلصوا البلاد من الظالمين.
*
*
ثامناً: أنهم  كانوا لا عهد لهم مطلقاً، ولا أيسر عندهم من نقض العهود وإخلاف المواثيق،  ولا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاً ولا ذمة، وكانت هذه صفة أصيلة فيهم، لازمة لهم، لم  يتخلوا عنها مطلقاً في أي مرحلة من مراحل دولتهم، منذ قيامها وإلى أن  سقطت.
هذه هي السمات التي اتصف بها جيش التتار، وهي صفات تتكرر كثيراً  في كل جيش لم يضع في حسبانه قوانين السماء وشريعة الله عز وجل، والذين  يملكون القوة ويفتقرون إلى الدين لا بد أن يكونوا بهذه الصورة، وقد  يتفاوتون في الجرائم والفظائع، ولكنهم في النهاية مجرمون،
*
*فقد كانت حروب المرتدين قريباً من هذا، وكذلك حروب الفرس والرومان، وكذلك حروب الصليبيين في الشام  ومصر والأندلس، ثم سار على طريقتهم بعد ذلك أتباعهم من المستعمرين من  الأسبانيين والبرتغاليين والإنجليزيين والفرنسيين والطليان واليهود، ثم  الأمريكيين، فكلهم شكل واحد، وقد يختلف الشكل الخارجي أحياناً، وتختلف  الوجوه والأشكال، ولكن القلوب واحدة، فقد امتلأت حقداً وضغينة وشحناء وبغضاء على كل ما هو إسلامي، بل على كل ما هو حضاري، يقول الله عز وجل في حقهم: {أَتَوَاصَوْا بِهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ}  [الذاريات: 53].*
*
إذاً:  القوى التي كانت موجودة على الساحة في أوائل القرن السابع الهجري كانت  ثلاث قوى رئيسية: القوة الأولى: قوة الأمة الإسلامية، وهي قوة ذات تاريخ  عظيم جداً، وأمجاد معروفة، ولكنها كانت تمر بفترة من فترات الضعف، وهذا  الضعف وإن كان شديداً إلا أنه لم يسقط هيبتها تماماً؛ لأن أعداءها كانوا  يعلمون أن أسباب النصر وعوامل القوة مزروعة في داخل هذه الأمة، وهي فقط  تحتاج إلى من يستخرج هذه الأسباب وينميها.
*
*
القوة الثانية:  قوة الصليبيين، وهم وإن كانوا أيضاً في حالة ضعف وتخلف علمي وحضاري شديدين  بالمقارنة بالأمة الإسلامية، إلا أنهم كانوا قوة لا يستهان بها؛ لكثرة  أعدادهم، وشدة حقدهم وإصرارهم على استكمال المعركة إلى النهاية مع  المسلمين، وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول في كتابه الكريم: {وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا} [البقرة: 217].
فكانت قوة الإسلام وقوة الصليبيين تمثلان سوياً قوة العالم القديم في ذلك الوقت.
*
*
ثم ظهرت القوة الثالثة الجديدة:  وهي قوة التتار، وكانت قوة همجية بشعة، فهي قوة بلا تاريخ، وبلا حضارة،  فقد ظهرت فجأة وليس عندها مخزون ثقافي أو حضاري أو ديني يسمح لها بالتفوق  على غيرها، فكان لا بد لها من الاعتماد على القوة الهمجية والحرب البربرية؛  لفرض سطوتها على من حولها.**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

تحالف قوى الكفر ضد الإسلام سنة ماضية (6)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**من سنة الله عز وجل أن يحدث الصراع بين القوى المختلفة، ويحدث التدافع بين الفرق المتعددة.
ومن سنة الله عز وجل كذلك أن الأقوياء المفتقرين إلى الدين لا يقبلون أبداً بوجود الضعفاء إلى جوارهم، ولا يرحمونهم مطلقاً.
ومن سنة الله عز وجل أيضاً أن الباطل مهما تعددت صوره، فلا بد أن يجتمع لحرب الحق مهما كانت الأيدولوجيات والتوجهات مختلفة.
ومن سنة الله عز وجل كذلك أن الحرب بين الحق والباطل لا بد أن تستمر إلى يوم القيامة.*
*
فإذا وضعنا كل هذه السنن في أذهاننا، فإننا يجب أن نتوقع تعاوناً بين التتار والصليبيين -على اختلاف توجهاتهم وسياساتهم ونظرياتهم- لحرب المسلمين، وهذا ما حدث بالضبط.
فقد  أرسل الصليبيون وفداً رفيع المستوى من أوروبا إلى منغوليا -والمسافة  بينهما مسافة تزيد على اثني عشر ألف كيلو متر ذهاباً فقط-؛ ليحفزوا التتار  على غزو بلاد المسلمين، وإسقاط الخلافة العباسية، واقتحام بغداد درة العالم  الإسلامي في ذلك الوقت،*
*فقد  كان الصليبيون غير قادرين على دخول العالم الإسلامي، فقد كانوا ضعفاء حال  خروجهم من معركة حطين ومعركة الأرك، ويريدون أن يدمروا أمة الإسلام، فنظروا  إلى هذه القوة الجديدة الناشئة، فأرسلوا إليها، يعرضون عليها التعاون  معها، وعظموا لهم جداً من شأن الخلافة الإسلامية، وذكروا لهم أنهم سيكونون  عوناً لهم في بلاد المسلمين، وعيناً لهم هناك، وبذلك تم إغراء التتار إغراء  كاملاً، وحدث ما توقعه الصليبيون، فقد سال لعاب التتار لأملاك الخلافة  العباسية، وقرروا غزو هذه البلاد الواسعة الغنية جداً بثرواتها، والمليئة  بالخيرات، هذا مع عدم توافق التتار مع الصليبيين في أمور كثيرة، حتى إنه  دارت بينهم بعد ذلك حروب في أماكن متفرقة من العالم، فقد حارب التتار  الصليبيين في كل مكان، ولكنهم عندما يواجهون أمة الإسلام، فإنهم يوحدون  صفوفهم لحرب الإسلام والمسلمين.*
*
وهذا الكلام ليس غريباً، بل هو من السنن الثابتة لأهل الباطل في حربهم على المسلمين، فقد تعاون قبل ذلك اليهود  مع المشركين لحرب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع الاختلاف الكبير جداً بين  عقائد اليهود وعقائد المشركين، وتعاون بعدهم الفرس مع الرومان في حرب  المسلمين، مع شدة الكراهية بين الدولتين الكبيرتين: فارس، والروم، ومع  الثارات القديمة والخلافات المستمرة والحروب الطويلة بينهما، وتعاون أيضاً  الإنجليز مع اليهود لإسقاط الخلافة العثمانية، واحتلال فلسطين،  وزرع إسرائيل في داخل هذه الأرض المباركة، مع شدة العداء بين اليهود  والنصارى، واليوم نرى التعاون بين الروس مع الأمريكان للقضاء على ما يسمونه  بالإرهاب الإسلامي، فروسيا تسهل مهمة أمريكا في حروبها مع أفغانستان  والعراق وفلسطين، وأمريكا تسهل مهمة روسيا في حربها ضد الشيشان، والضحية في الحالتين من المسلمين.*
*
فاتحاد  أهل الباطل في حربهم ضد المسلمين أمر متكرر، وسنة ماضية؛ ولأجل ذلك لا  يستقيم أن يتعامل المسلمون بالمبدأ القائل: عدو عدوي صديقي.
بل لا بد أن  يعرف المسلمون أعداءهم، وأن عدو عدوهم قد يكون أيضاً عدوهم، وقد يتحالف  المسلمون أحياناً مع أعدائهم لهدف خاص، وإلى أجل معين، ولكن لا يصح أن يكون  ذلك بتفريط في الدين، أو بتساهل في الحقوق، بل لا بد أن يكون بحذر كاف،  وإلى أجل معلوم، ولا يصل الأمر إلى الولاء والصداقة ونسيان الحقائق التي  ذكرها ربنا سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم حين قال: {وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ} [البقرة: 120].*
*
والمهم  في كل ذلك أن التتار بدءوا يفكرون جدياً في غزو بلاد العالم الإسلامي،  ويخططون بحماسة لإسقاط الخلافة العباسية، ودخول بغداد عاصمة الخلافة  الإسلامية منذ خمسة قرون، فبدءوا في التفكير في التمركز في منطقة أفغانستان  وأوزباكستان، وهذه الأحداث تتكرر اليوم بحذافيرها؛ لأن الله عز وجل يريد  أن يرسخ في أذهاننا أن سننه سبحانه وتعالى ثابتة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**احتلال التتار لكازاخستان وبخارى (7)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**أما جنكيز خان فقد جهز جيشه من جديد، واخترق إقليم  كازاخستان -وكازاخستان دولة حجمها ثلاثة ملايين كيلو متر مربع تقريباً،  يعني: ثلاثة أضعاف دولة مصر- وقطعه دون مقاومة تذكر، حتى وصل إلى مدينة بخارى -وهي الآن في دولة أوزباكستان، وهي بلدة الإمام الجليل والمحدث العظيم البخاري رحمه الله- فحاصرها سنة (316هـ)، ثم طلب من أهلها التسليم على أن يعطيهم الأمان، وكان محمد بن خوارزم شاه بعيداً عنها في ذلك الوقت، فقد كان يعيش في أورجندة -وهي تقع في دولة تركمانستان المسلمة الآن- فاحتار أهلها ماذا يفعلون، ثم ظهر رأيان:
*
*الرأي الأول: قال أصحابه: نقاتل التتار وندافع عن مدينتنا.
الرأي الثاني: قال  أصحابه: نأخذ الأمان ونفتح الأبواب للتتار؛ لتجنب القتل، وما أدرك هؤلاء  أن التتار لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلاً ولا ذمة، وهكذا انقسم أهل البلد إلى  فريقين: فريق من المجاهدين قرروا القتال واعتصموا بالقلعة في المدينة،  وانضم إليهم فقهاء المدينة وعلماؤها، وفريق آخر من المستسلمين -وهم الفريق  الأعظم والأكبر في المدينة- قرروا فتح أبواب المدينة والاعتماد على أمان  التتار، ففتحت المدينة المسلمة أبوابها للتتار، ودخل جنكيز خان إلى المدينة  الكبيرة، وأعطى أهلها الأمان فعلاً في أول دخوله خديعة لهم؛ وذلك حتى  يتمكن من السيطرة على المجاهدين في القلعة الكبيرة داخل المدينة،
*
*وبدأ  جنكيز خان في حصار القلعة، وأمر جنكيز خان أهل المدينة من المسلمين أن  يساعدوه في ردم الخنادق حول القلعة؛ ليسهل فتحها، فأطاعوه، ولا تستغربوا  ذلك، فنحن نرى كثيراً من جيوش المسلمين يحاربون مع أعدائهم إخوانهم  المسلمين، فحوصرت القلعة عشرة أيام، ثم فتحت عنوة، ولما دخلها جنكيز خان  عليه لعنة الله قتل من فيها من المجاهدين جميعاً، ولم يبق فيها مجاهداً،  وهنا بدأ جنكيز خان في خيانة عهده، فسأل أهل المدينة عن كنوزها وأموالها  وذهبها وفضتها، واصطفى كل ذلك لنفسه، ثم أحل المدينة المسلمة لجنده، ففعلوا  فيها ما لا يتخيله عقل.*
*
يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية مصوراً ما فعله التتار في بخارى: فقتلوا من أهلها خلقاً لا يعلمهم إلا الله عز وجل، وأسروا الذرية والنساء، وفعلوا مع النساء الفواحش في حضرة أهليهن، وارتكبوا الزنا مع البنت في حضرة أبيها، ومع الزوجة  في حضرة زوجها، فمن المسلمين من قاتل دون حريمه حتى قتل، ومنهم من أسر  فعذب بأنواع العذاب، وكثر البكاء والضجيج بالبلد من النساء والأطفال  والرجال، ثم أشعلت التتار النار في دور بخارى ومدارسها ومساجدها فاحترقت المدينة تماماً، حتى صارت خاوية على عروشها.
انتهى كلام ابن كثير رحمه الله.
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
وقد  روى البخاري ومسلم عن أم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش رضي الله عنها أنها سألت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: (يا رسول الله! أنهلك وفينا  الصالحون؟! قال: « نعم، إذا كثر الخبث».
والخبث كان قد كثر جداً في هذه البلاد.*
*
فمن الخبث ألا يرفع المسلمون سيوفهم ليدافعوا عن دينهم وأرضهم وعرضهم.
ومن الخبث أن يصدق المسلمون بعهود الكافرين لهم.
ومن الخبث أن يسلم المسلمون من رفعوا راية الجهاد فيهم إلى عدوهم.
ومن الخبث أن يتفرق المسلمون ويتقاتلوا فيما بينهم.
ومن الخبث ألا يحتكم المسلمون إلى كتاب ربهم وإلى سنة نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هذا كله من الخبث.
وإذا كثر الخبث فلا بد أن تحدث الهلكة، وصدق الرسول الحكيم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهكذا هلكت بخارى في سنة (616هـ).*
*
هذه  أول صفحات القصة، وبداية الطوفان والإعصار، وستكون صفحات القصة القادمة  أشد سواداً وأكثر دماءً، وسيدخل المسلمون فيها أسوأ وأظلم السنوات التي مرت  على تاريخ المسلمين منذ بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى يومنا هذا،  فماذا حدث في هذه السنة الرهيبة (617هـ)؟ وماذا فعل فيها التتار؟ وماذا فعل  فيها المسلمون؟ وما هو مصير محمد بن خوارزم شاه الزعيم المسلم لدولة  خوارزم الكبرى؟ وما هو مصير شعبه؟ وما هو مصير الدول الإسلامية المحيطة  بدولة خوارزم؟ هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في الدرس القادم.
*
*
أسأل  الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما  علمنا، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
{فَسَتَذْكُرُون
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

هجوم التتار على الدولة الخوارزمية (8)
** راغب السرجاني 
**بدأ الإعصار التتاري الرهيب على بلاد  العالم الإسلامي، وجاء جنكيز خان بجيشه الكبير في الهجمة التتارية الأولى  لغزو مملكة خوارزم شاه، وخرج له محمد بن خوارزم شاه بجيشه أيضاً، وكان هذا  في سنة (616هـ)، أي: بعد ثلاث عشرة سنة فقط من قيام دولة التتار- فدولة التتار بدأت في منغوليا في جزء صغير جداً منها سنة (603هـ)، ولم تأت سنة (616هـ) إلا وكانت قد احتلت تقريباً كل شرق آسيا،*
*ولم  يبق غير الدولة الخوارزمية، والتقى جيش التتار مع جيش محمد بن خوارزم شاه  في شرق الدولة الخوارزمية أو في غرب الصين، واستمرت الحرب أربعة أيام متصلة  في شرق نهر سيحون، المعروف الآن باسم نهر سرداريا، والواقع في دولة  كازاخستان المسلمة، فقتل من الفريقين خلق كثير، واستشهد من المسلمين في هذه  الموقعة عشرون ألفاً، ومات من التتار أضعاف ذلك، ثم تحاجز الفريقان، وبعد  أن تحاجز الفريقان انسحب محمد بن خوارزم شاه بعد أن وجد أن أعداد التتار  هائلة،*
*ثم ذهب إلى تحصين المدن الكبرى في  مملكته وبالذات العاصمة أورجندة، وانشغل بتجميع الجيوش من أطراف مملكته،  وقد كان منفصلاً ومعادياً للخلافة العباسية في العراق، ولغيرها من الممالك  الإسلامية، فلم يكن على وفاق مع الأتراك، ولا مع السلاجقة، ولا مع الغوريين  في الهند، فقد كانت مملكته منعزلة عن بقية العالم الإسلامي، ووحيدة في  مواجهة الغزو التتري المهول،*

*وهذه المملكة وإن كانت قوية وكبيرة، وثابتة في أول اللقاءات، إلا أنها لن تصمد بمفردها أمام الضربات التتارية المتوالية بلا شك.*





*
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**
أسباب هزيمة المسلمين أمام التتار (9)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**لم يكن سبب المأساة الإسلامية بعد ذلك في الأساس  هذه القوة التترية وبأسها وعددها، وإنما كان بسبب الفرقة والتشتت والتشرذم  بين ممالك المسلمين، وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول: {وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ} [الأنفال: 46].*
*
فالفشل جعله الله عز وجل قريناً للتنازع، والمسلمون في ذلك الوقت كانوا في نزاع مستمر وخلاف دائم، وعندما كانت تحدث بعض فترات الهدنة في الحروب مع التتار،  كان المسلمون يغيرون على بعضهم بعضاً، ويأسرون بعضهم بعضاً، ويقتلون بعضهم  بعضاً، وقد علم يقيناً أن من كانت هذه صفتهم فلا يكتب لهم النصر أبداً.*
*
فقد روى الإمام مسلم رحمه الله عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «وإني سألت ربي لأمتي أن لا يهلكها بسنة عامة» -يعني: لا يهلك أمة الإسلام بكاملها بقحط مثلاً- «وألا يسلط عليهم عدواً من سوى أنفسهم فيستبيح بيضتهم -يعني: لا يأتي عدو من أعداء أمة الإسلام فيستأصلها بكاملها، مهما كانت قوة هذا العدو- وإن  ربي قال: يا محمد! إني إذا قضيت قضاء، فإنه لا يرد، وإني أعطيتك لأمتك ألا  أهلكهم بسنة عامة، وألا أسلط عليهم عدواً من سوى أنفسهم يستبيح بيضتهم،  ولو اجتمع عليهم من بأقطارها»، -أي: إذا اجتمع أهل الأرض جميعاً لحرب أمة الإسلام، فلن يستأصلوها، هذا وعد من رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى- ثم قال: حتى يكون بعضهم يهلك بعضاً، ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً»*
*وكان المسلمون في تلك الفترة يهلك بعضهم بعضاً، ويسبي بعضهم بعضاً، فلا عجب إن غلبهم جيش التتار أو غيره.
وبالإضافة  إلى داء الفرقة، فقد أخطأ محمد بن خوارزم خطأ واضحاً في الإعداد، وهو أنه  مع اهتمامه بتحصين العاصمة أورجندة إلا أنه ترك كل المساحات الشرقية في  دولته دون حماية كافية، فعلى الرغم من كونه قائداً محنكاً وعلى دراية  بالحروب، إلا أنه وقع في مثل هذا الخطأ الساذج، فقد ترك كل الحدود الشرقية  دون حماية، وهذا لم يكن خطأً تكتيكياً في المقام الأول، ولكنه كان خطأً  قلبياً أخلاقياً في الأساس.*

*
فقد اهتم محمد  بن خوارزم الزعيم المسلم لدولة خوارزم بتأمين نفسه وأسرته ومقربيه، والحفاظ  على كنوزه وكنوز آبائه، وأهمل تماماً تأمين شعبه والحفاظ على مقدراته  وأملاكه، وعادة ما يسقط أمثال هؤلاء القواد أمام الأزمات التي تعصف بأمتهم،  بل وتسقط الشعوب التي تقبل بهذه الأوضاع المقلوبة دون إصلاح.
*





*
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


أسباب غزو التتار للدولة الخوارزمية (10)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**فكر جنكيز خان بالذهاب إلى أفغانستان وأوزباكستان  قبل الذهاب إلى العراق؛ لأن المسافة كبيرة بين الصين والعراق، ولا بد من  وجود قواعد إمداد ثابتة للجيوش التترية في منطقة متوسطة بين العراق والصين،  وهذه المنطقة تعرف اليوم بالقوقاز، وكانت غنية جداً بثرواتها الزراعية  والاقتصادية في ذلك الوقت، والآن في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري ظهر فيها أيضاً البترول، حتى أصبحت من أغنى مناطق العالم بالبترول،*
*بل  يقال: إن المخزون الذي فيها أعلى من المخزون الذي في الخليج، وكانت من  حواضر الإسلام المشهورة، وكنوزها كثيرة، وأموالها وفيرة، هذا بالإضافة إلى  أن جنكيز خان لا يستطيع تكتيكياً أو إستراتيجياً أن يحارب العراق وفي ظهره  شعوب مسلمة قد تحاربه، أو تقطع عليه خطوط الإمداد، فمن أجل كل هذا فكر  جنكيز خان أولاً خوض حروب متتالية مع المنطقة الشرقية من الدولة الإسلامية،  والتي تعرف بالدولة الخوارزمية، فقد كانت تضم بين طياتها عدة أقاليم  إسلامية، ولا مانع عندهم من نقض العهد وتمزيق كل الاتفاقيات السابقة، وهي  سنة في أهل الباطل، قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: {أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ} [البقرة: 100].*
*
وحتى  تكون الحرب مقنعة لكلا الطرفين، فلا بد من وجود سبب يدعو إلى الحرب، فهو  الآن في حالة اتفاق، ويريد أن يدعي أن الاتفاقيات بين الدولتين لم تعد  سارية، فبحث جنكيز خان عن سبب مناسب فلم يجد، ثم حدث أمر مفاجئ يصلح أن  يكون سبباً مقنعاً للحرب، ولم يكن هذا السبب من إعداد جنكيز خان، ولكن لا  مانع من استغلاله، وتقديم بعض الخطوات في خطة الحرب، وتأخير خطوات أخرى،  فهو في كل الأحوال سيدخل أرض المسلمين وينقض العهد معهم، وليس في ذلك خلاف،  ولكنه يريد سبباً منطقياً أمام المسلمين والتتار والعالم أجمع.*
*
وكان  هذا الأمر أن مجموعة من تجار المغول ذهبوا إلى مدينة أوترار الإسلامية في  شرق مملكة خوارزم شاه، وفي حدود الدولة التترية، فأمسكهم حاكم المدينة  المسلم وقتلهم، وقد اختلف المؤرخون في سبب قتلهم.
فمنهم من يقول: إنهم كانوا جواسيس أرسلهم جنكيز خان للتجسس على الدولة الإسلامية واستفزازها.
ومنهم من يقول: إن هذا كان عمداً من حاكم مدينة أوترار؛ رداً على عمليات السلب والنهب التي قام بها التتار في بلاد ما وراء النهر، وهي بلاد خوارزمية مسلمة.
ومنهم من يقول:  إن هذا كان فعلاً متعمداً من حاكم أوترار المسلمة؛ لاستثارة التتار للحرب؛  ليدخل خوارزم شاه منطقة تركستان التي كانت في أملاك التتار في ذلك الوقت.*
*
وهذا  الرأي مستبعد؛ لأن محمد بن خوارزم شاه لم تكن له أطماع تذكر في أرض  التتار، وكل ما كان يريده هو بقاء كل فريق في مملكته دون تعد على الآخر،  وليس من المعقول أن يستثير التتار وهو يعلم أعدادهم وجيوشهم، أو أنه لم يكن  يدري عن قواتهم شيئاً، فهم الملاصقون له، وقد ذاع صيت جنكيز خان في كل  مكان في ذلك الوقت.*
*
ومن المؤرخين من يقول: إنما أرسل جنكيز خان بعضاً من رجاله إلى أرض المسلمين؛ ليقتلوا تجار التتار هناك؛ حتى يكون ذلك سبباً لغزو بلاد المسلمين.
ومنهم من قال: إن حاكم أوترار طمع في أموال التجار فقتلهم لأجلها.
وكل هذه الاحتمالات واردة، قتل التجار أو الجواسيس.*
*
فلما  وصل النبأ إلى جنكيز خان أرسل رسالة إلى محمد بن خوارزم شاه زعيم دولة  خوارزم الكبرى يطلب منه تسليم القتلة إليه حتى يحاكمهم بنفسه، ولكن محمد بن  خوارزم شاه اعتبر ذلك تعدياً على سيادة البلاد المسلمة، فهو لن يسلم  مجرماً مسلماً ليحاكم في بلدة أخرى وبشريعة أخرى،*
*وقال له: إنه سيحاكمهم في بلاده، فإن ثبت أنهم قتلوا التتار، عاقبهم في بلادهم حسب نصوص الشريعة الإسلامية.
وكان  هذا الكلام منطقياً ومقبولاً جداً في كل أعراف أهل الأرض وبقاعهم، فأي بلد  يحدث في داخله جريمة، فإن المجرمين يعاقبون على جريمتهم بقانون هذا البلد،  ولكن جنكيز خان لم يكن يرغب بالاقتناع بهذا الكلام، فليس المجال مجال  الحجة والبرهان والدليل، وإنما كان تخطيطاً مسبقاً لغزو العالم الإسلامي،  ولن يعطل هذا التخطيط حجة أو برهان أو دليل،*

*فهو إنما كان فقط يبحث عن علة مناسبة لدخول الأراضي الإسلامية واحتلالها، وقد وجد في قتل التجار هذه العلة التي كان يبحث عنها.*





*
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

مقدمة ابن الأثير لحادثة التتار(11)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
إن  الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.
*
*
أما بعد: ذكرنا في المحاضرة السابقة قصة نشأة دولة التتار،  وحالة الضعف الشديد التي كانت تمر بها أمة الإسلام والفرقة والتشتت والترف  والتمسك بالدنيا، وهذه الحالة أدت إلى اجتياح تتري لشرق الدولة الخوارزمية  واحتلال مدينة بخارى المسلمة واستباحتها استباحة تامة، فقتل الرجال  واغتُصبت النساء  وأُسر الأطفال وأحرقت الديار والمساجد، كل هذا تم في أواخر السنة السادسة  عشرة بعد الستمائة من الهجرة، وكانت هذه الأحداث المؤلمة مجرد مقدمة لأحداث  أشد إيلاماً.*
*
انتهت سنة 616 هـ باحتلال مدينة بخارى وإقليم كازاخستان المسلم، لتبدأ سنة 617 هـ بأحداثها الرهيبة.
وقد  كانت 617 هـ من أبشع السنوات التي مرت على المسلمين منذ بعثة الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وإلى هذه اللحظة، فقد علا فيها نجم التتار، حتى اجتاحوا  البلاد الإسلامية اجتياحاً لم يُسبق، وأحدثوا فيها من المجازر والفظائع  والمنكرات ما لم يُسمع به مطلقاً ولا يُتخيل أصلاً.*
*
وأرى  أنه من المناسب أن نقدم لهذه الأحداث بكلام المؤرخ الإسلامي العلامة ابن  الأثير رحمه الله في كتابه القيم الكامل في التاريخ، وكلامه يعتبر به في  هذا المجال أكثر من غيره؛ لأنه كان معاصراً لهذه الأحداث، فقد عاش في نفس  الفترة التي تمت فيها هذه الأحداث ورأى بعينه وسمع بأذنه رحمه الله، وليس  من رأى كمن سمع، فهو يقدم لشرحه لقصة التتار في بلاد المسلمين بقوله: لقد  بقيت عدة سنين معرضاً عن ذكر هذه الحادثة استعظاماً لها، كارهاً لذكرها،  فأنا أقدم إليه رجلاً وأؤخر أخرى.*
*
ثم يقول كلمة غريبة جداً وعجيبة ومؤلمة، يقول: فمن ذا الذي يسهل عليه أن يكتب نعي الإسلام والمسلمين؟ والذي كان معاصراً لهذه الأحداث ظن أن هذه بداية النهاية، وأنها علامات الساعة الكبرى، وأن الأرض ستنتهي الآن وسيبدأ يوم القيامة، ولم يظن أن أمة الإسلام ستبقى بعد هذه الأحداث.
يقول رحمه الله: فمن  الذي يسهل عليه أن يكتب نعي الإسلام والمسلمين؟ ومن الذي يهون عليه ذكر  ذلك؟ فيا ليت أمي لم تلدني، ويا ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسياً منسياً.
ثم يقول: إلا أنه حثني جماعة من الأصدقاء على تسطيرها وأنا متوقف، ثم رأيت أن ترك ذلك لا يجدي نفعاً.
أي: أن كتابة القصة أو عدم كتابتها لن يقدم ولن يؤخر، فلماذا لا تُكتب ليستفيد المسلمون بعد ذلك منها؟
*
*ثم يقول مقدماً للقصة:  فنقول: هذا الفعل يتضمن ذكرى الحادثة العظمى والمصيبة الكبرى التي عقمت  الأيام والليالي عن مثلها، عمت الخلائق، وخصت المسلمين، فلو قال قائل: إن  العالم منذ خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم إلى الآن لم يبتلوا بمثلها لكان  صادقاً، فإن التواريخ لم تتضمن ما يقاربها ولا ما يدانيها.
*
*
ومن  أعظم ما يذكرون من الحوادث -أي: الحوادث السابقة- ما فعله بختنصر ببني  إسرائيل من القتل، وتخريب البيت المقدس، وما البيت المقدس بالنسبة إلى ما  خرّب هؤلاء الملاعين من البلاد، التي كل مدينة منها أضعاف البيت المقدس؟  وما بنو إسرائيل إلى من قتلوا -أي: بنو إسرائيل كلهم في ذلك الوقت  ما نسبتهم إلى الذين قُتلوا من المسلمين-؟ فإن أهل مدينة واحدة ممن قتلوا  أكثر من بني إسرائيل، ولعل الخلق لا يرون مثل هذه الحادثة إلى أن ينقرض  العالم.*
*
ثم يقول قولاً غريباً عجيباً، فيقول: ولعل الخلق لا يرون مثل هذه الحادثة إلى أن ينقرض العالم وتفنى الدنيا، إلا يأجوج ومأجوج، وأما الدجال فإنه يبقي على من اتبعه، ويُهلك من خالفه، وهؤلاء لم يبقوا على أحد.
فعند  ابن الأثير رحمه الله أن فتنة التتار وبأسهم وقوتهم أشد من فتنة الدجال،  وفتنة الدجال أشد وأمر، ولكن من شدة المأساة وقع هذا الكلام على لسانه رحمه  الله.
ثم يقول: بل قتلوا النساء والرجال والأطفال، وشقوا بطون الحوامل، وقتلوا الأجنة في بطون أمهاتهم.
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
كانت  هذه مقدمة كتبها ابن الأثير رحمه الله لكلام طويل جداً يفيض ألماً وحزناً  وهماً وغماً، لقد كانت كارثة على العالم الإسلامي بكل المقاييس، بمقاييس  الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، فإن هذه المصيبة تتضاءل إلى جوارها كثير من  مصائب المسلمين في كل العصور.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**احتلال سمرقند (12)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**
بعد أن دمّر التتار  مدينة بخارى العظيمة وأهلكوا أهلها وأحرقوا ديارها ومساجدها ومدارسها،  انتقلوا إلى المدينة المجاورة سمرقند وهي في دولة أوزباكستان الحالية، مثل  بخارى واصطحبوا في طريقهم مجموعة كبيرة من أسارى المسلمين من مدينة بخارى،*
*وكما يقول ابن الأثير: فساروا بهم على أقبح صورة، فكل من أعيا وعجز عن المشي قُتل.
*
*
وأما لماذا يصطحبون الأسرى معهم من بخارى إلى سمرقند؟ 
*
*فقد  كان هناك أكثر من هدف لاصطحاب الأسرى من بخارى إلى سمرقند، وكانت هذه سنة  من سنن التتار، ففي كل حرب كانوا يأخذون معهم الأسرى، لعدة أسباب.
أولاً: كانوا  يعطون كل عشرة من الأسرى علماً من أعلام التتار يرفعونه، فإذا رآهم أحد من  بعيد ظن أن المجموع كله من التتار، فتكثر أعداهم جداً في أعين أعدائهم  بشكل رهيب فلا يعتقدون مطلقاً أنهم يقدرون على قتالهم فيستسلمون، فتبدأ  الهزيمة النفسية تدب في قلوب من يواجهونه.
ثانياً:  كانوا يجبرون الأسارى على أن يقاتلوا معهم ضد أعدائهم، ومن رفض القتال أو  لم يظهر فيه قوة قتلوه، فكان الأسرى المسلمون يقاتلون المسلمين مع التتار  كرهاً.
ثالثاً: كانوا يتترسون بهم عند لقاء المسلمين،  فيضعونهم في أول الصفوف كالدروع، ويختبئون خلفهم، فإذا أطلق المسلمون  السهام على جيش التتار أصابت الأسرى المسلمين، والتتار يطلقون سهامهم من  خلف صفوف الأسرى المسلمين.
رابعاً: كانوا يقتلونهم على أبواب المدن لبث الرعب في قلوب أعدائهم، وإعلامهم أن هذا هو المصير الذي ينتظرهم إذا قاوموا التتار.
خامساً: كانوا يبادلون بهم الأسرى في حال أسر رجال من التتار في القتال، وإن كان هذا قليلاً؛ لقلة الهزائم في جيش التتار.
وكانت سمرقند من حواضر الإسلام العظيمة جداً، ومن أغنى مدن المسلمين في ذلك الوقت،  ولها قلاع حصينة وأسوار عالية، ولهذه القيمة الاستراتيجية والاقتصادية  الكبيرة ترك فيها محمد بن خوارزم شاه زعيم الدولة الخوارزمية خمسين ألف  جندي خوارزمي لحمايتها فوق أهلها، فأهل سمرقند يقدرون بمئات الآلاف دون  مبالغة.
*
*
ولما وصل جنكيز خان إلى مدينة  سمرقند حاصرها من كل الاتجاهات، ولم يخرج الجيش الخوارزمي النظامي للدفاع  عن البلد، فقد دب الرعب في قلوبهم وتعلقوا بالحياة تعلقاً مخزياً، فاجتمع  أهل البلد وتباحثوا في أمرهم بعد أن فشلوا في إقناع الجيش المتخاذل بالخروج  للدفاع عنهم، فقرر بعض الذين في قلوبهم حمية من عامة الناس أن يخرجوا لحرب  التتار، فخرج سبعون ألفاً من أهل الجلد من سمرقند، وخرج معهم العلماء  والفقهاء على أرجلهم دون خيول ولا دواب، ولم يكن لهم دراية عسكرية تمكنهم  من القتال، ولكنهم فعلوا ما كان يجب أن يفعله الجيش المتهاون الذي لم  تستيقظ نخوته بعد، وعندما رأى التتار أهل سمرقند يخرجون لهم قاموا بخدعة  خطيرة، وهي الانسحاب المتدرج من حول أسوار المدينة محاولين سحب المجاهدين  المسلمين بعيداً عن مدينتهم، فبدءوا يتراجعون تدريجياً بعيداً عن سمرقند،  وقد نصبوا الكمائن خلفهم، ونجحت خطة التتار، فبدأ المسلمون المفتقدون لحكمة  القتال يطمعون فيهم، وتقدموا خلف الجيش التتري، حتى إذا ابتعد المسلمون عن  المدينة بصورة كبيرة أحاط بهم جيش التتار، وبدءوا عملية تصفية بشعة لأفضل  رجال سمرقند من المجاهدين والعلماء والفقهاء،*
*واستشهد  في هذا اللقاء غير المتكافئ السبعون ألفاً جميعاً الذين خرجوا، وفقد  المسلمون في سمرقند سبعين ألفاً من رجالهم دفعة واحدة، ولقد كانت مأساة  المسلمين عظيمة عندما فقدوا 70 رجلاً في غزوة أحد، وعندما فقدوا 70 رجلاً  في بئر معونة كانت المصيبة كبيرة، وظل صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو على أولئك  الذين قتلوا هؤلاء المسلمين شهراً كاملاً،*
*وهنا  سبعون ألف مسلم في لحظات فنوا جميعاً، وقد كانوا أفضل أهل سمرقند، وليست  مفاجأة أن يُقتل سبعون ألف مسلم على يد التتار، وهذا أمر متوقع، ودفع  المسلمون ثمن عدم استعدادهم للقتال، وعدم اهتمامهم بالتربية العسكرية  لأبنائهم، وعدم الاكتراث بالقوى الهائلة التي تحيط بدولتهم، فدولة التتار  منذ 14 سنة تتوسع تدريجياً حولهم وتقترب تدريجياً من حدود بلادهم، فأين  الاستعداد لمثل ذلك اليوم؟*
*وبعد إفناء  المجاهدين المسلمين عاد التتار لحصار سمرقند، وأخذ الجيش الخوارزمي النظامي  قراراً مهيناً، فقد قرر أن يطلب الأمان من التتار على أن يفتح لهم أبواب  المدينة، وهم يعلمون أن التتار لا يحترمون العقود ولا العهود، ولا يرتبطون  باتفاقيات، وما أحداث بخارى عنهم ببعيد، ولكنهم تمسكوا بالحياة إلى آخر  درجة، مثل ما فعل الفيلق الخامس من جيش العراق مع الأمريكان في الحرب  الأخيرة، فقد سلموا العراق ببساطة.*
*
فوافق  التتار على إعطاء الأمان، وقد عزموا عزماً أكيداً على النقض والمخالفة، ولم  يقدر عامة الناس وجمهورهم على منع الجيش، لأنه كان كالأسد ضد شعبه  وكالنعامة ضد أعدائه، ففتحوا الأبواب للتتار، وخرجوا مستسلمين، فقال لهم  التتار: ادفعوا إلينا سلاحكم وأموالكم ودوابكم ونحن نسيّركم إلى مأمنكم،*







*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


مطاردة التتار لمحمد بن خوارزم وفراره منهم (13)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**وأما جنكيز خان لعنه الله فقد استقر في سمرقند وأعجبته المدينة العملاقة التي لم ير مثلها قبل ذلك،*
*ثم  إن أول شيء فكّر فيه هو قتل رأس الدولة الخوارزمية؛ لأنه لو قتل هذا الرأس  فسيسهل عليه بعد ذلك احتلال البلد دون خوف من تجميع الجيوش ضده، فأرسل  عشرين ألفاً من فرسانه يطلبون محمد بن خوارزم زعيم البلاد، وقال لهم:  اطلبوا خوارزم شاه أينما كان ولو تعلق بالسماء، وكونه أرسل عشرين ألف جندي  تتري فقط لهذه المهمة الكبيرة فيه إشارة واضحة جداً إلى استهزائه بـ محمد  بن خوارزم وأمته؛ لأن هذا الرقم الهزيل لهذه الكتيبة التترية الصغيرة،  ستدخل في أعماق الملايين المسلمة وهي لا تقارن بهم بأي حال.
*
*
فانطلق الفرسان التتار  إلى مدينة أورجندة العاصمة مباشرة حيث يستقر محمد بن خوارزم شاه، وكانت  تقع على الشاطئ الغربي من نهر جيحون -واسمه الآن نهر أموداريا- فجاء جنود  التتار من الجانب الشرقي للنهر، وفصل النهر بين الفريقين، وتماسك المسلمون  لعلمهم أن النهر يفصل بينهم وبين التتار، وأن التتار ليس معهم سفن.*
*
فأخذ  التتار في إعداد أحواض خشبية كبيرة ثم ألبسوها جلود البقر حتى لا يدخل  فيها الماء، ثم وضعوا في هذه الأحواض سلاحهم وعتادهم ومتعلقاتهم، ثم أنزلوا  الخيول إلى الماء -والخيول تجيد السباحة- وربطوا الأحواض بأذنابها، فأخذت  الخيول تسبح وخلفها الأحواض الخشبية بما فيها من سلاح وغيره، وبهذه الطريقة  عبر جيش التتار نهر جيحون الكبير، ولا ندري أين كانت عيون الجيش الخوارزمي  المصاحب لـ محمد بن خوارزم شاه؟*
*وفوجئ  المسلمون في مدينة أورجندة بجيش التتار إلى جوارهم، ومع أن أعداد المسلمين  كانت كبيرة جداً، إلا أنهم كانوا قد ملئوا من التتار رُعباً وخوفاً، وما  تماسكوا إلا لاعتقادهم أن النهر الكبير يفصل بينهم وبين جيش التتار، أما  وقد أصبح التتار على مقربة منهم فلم يُصبح أمامهم إلا طريق الفرار، وكما  يقول ابن الأثير رحمه الله: ورحل خوارزم شاه لا يلوي على شيء في نفر من  خاصته، فقد جمّع أقاربه ومحبيه وعائلته واتجه إلى نيسابور، وهي في إيران  الآن.*
*
فانتقل من دولة إلى دولة، وأما الجند  النظاميون فقد تفرق كل منهم في جهة، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وأما  التتار فكانت لهم مهمة محددة معروفة، البحث عن محمد بن خوارزم شاه، ولذلك  تركوا أورجندة ولم يدخولها وانطلقوا في اتجاه نيسابور مخترقين الأراضي  الإسلامية في عمقها، وهم لا يزيدون عن العشرين ألفاً، وجنكيز خان ما زال  مستقراً في سمرقند، وكان من الممكن أن تحاصر هذه المقدمة التترية في أي  بقعة من بقاع العالم الإسلامي أثناء تجوالهم في أعماقه، ولكن دب الرعب في  قلوب المسلمين،*
*وأخذوا في طريق الفرار اقتداء  بزعيمهم الذي ظل يفر من بلد إلى بلد، ومن مدينة إلى مدينة كما نرى، ولم يكن  التتار في هذه المطاردة الشرسة يتعرضون لسكان البلاد بالسلب أو النهب أو  القتل، فقد كان لهم هدف واضح، فهم لا يريدون أن يضيعوا وقتاً في القتل وجمع  الغنائم، وإنما يريدون فقط اللحاق بالزعيم المسلم، ومن باب آخر فإن الناس  لم يتعرضوا لهم؛ لئلا يثيروا حفيظتهم فيتعرضون لأذاهم، فكل الناس تفتح لهم  الطريق، وهكذا وصل التتار إلى مسافة قريبة جداً من مدينة نيسابور العظيمة  وفي فترة وجيزة جداً،*
*ولم يتمكن محمد بن خوارزم  شاه من جمع الأنصار والجنود والتتار في أثره، فلما علم بقربهم من نيسابور  ترك المدينة واتجه إلى مدينة مازندران -وهي مدينة في إيران الآن أيضاً-  فلما علم التتار بذلك لم يدخلوا نيسابور بل اتجهوا خلفه مباشرة، فترك  مازندران إلى مدينة الري -وهي أيضاً في إيران- ثم إلى مدينة همذان -وهي  أيضاً في إيران- والتتار في أثره، ثم عاد إلى مدينة مازندران مرة أخرى في  فرار مخز فاضح، ثم اتجه بعد ذلك إلى مدينة طبرستان، وهي مدينة على ساحل بحر  الخزر -وهو بحر قزوين الآن- فجد هناك سفينة فركب فيها، وهربت به في عمق  البحر، وجاء التتار ووقفوا على ساحل البحر ولم يجدوا ما يركبوه، فنجحت خطة  فرار الزعيم المسلم الكبير محمد بن خوارزم نجاحاً مبهراً، حتى وصل في فراره  الفاضح إلى جزيرة في وسط بحر قزوين، ورضي بالبقاء فيها في قلعة كانت هناك  في فقر شديد وحياة صعبة، وهو الملك الذي ملك بلاداً شاسعة وأموالاً لا  تُعد،
*
*ولكنه رضي بذلك لكي يفر من الموت،  والموت لا يفر منه أحد، وما هي إلا أيام ومات محمد بن خوارزم شاه في داخل  القلعة في هذه الجزيرة وحيداً طريداً شريداً فقيراً، حتى أنهم لم يجدوا ما  يكفنوه به، فكفنوه في فراشه الذي كان ينام عليه، واستمعوا إلى قول الله عز  وجل: {أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ} [النساء: 78]، ولو كنتم في هذه القلعة في وسط البحر، وليس بأيد التتار، ولكن الموت يأتي بغتة.*


*
*



*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


ترجمة محمد بن خوارزم وأسباب هزيمته (14)
** راغب السرجاني 
*
وعندما نقرأ كلام ابن الأثير وهو يتحدث عن سيرة  محمد بن خوارزم شاه تجد كلاماً غريباً وأموراً غريبة، وتجد أنك أمام إمام  عظيم من عظماء المسلمين، فإذا راجعت حياة الرجل الأخيرة وخاتمته وفراره  وهزيمته تبدّى لك غير ذلك،

*يقول ابن الأثير رحمه الله في ذكر سيرته*:  وكان مدة ملكه إحدى وعشرين سنة وعدة أشهر، واتسع ملكه، وعظُم محله، وأطاعه  العالم بأسره، وملك من حد العراق إلى تركستان، وهي بلاد مسلمة محتلة من  الصين الآن، وملك بلاد غزنة -وهي في أفغانستان- وبعض الهند، وملك سجستان  وكرمان -وهما في باكستان- وطبرستان وجرجان وبلاد الجبال وخراسان وبعض فارس  -وكل هذه المناطق في إيران- فكل هذه المناطق ملكها هذا الزعيم الذي فر من التتار.


ومن  هذه الفقرة يتبين لنا أنه كان عظيماً في ملكه، وقد استقر له الوضع في بلاد  واسعة لفترة طويلة، وهذا يظهر حسن إدارته لبلاده، حتى أن ابن الأثير يقول  في فقرة أخرى: وكان صبوراً على التعب وإدمان السير، غير متنعم ولا مقبل على  اللذات، وإنما همه في الملك وتدبيره وحفظه وحفظ رعاياه.

وعندما  تحدث ابن الأثير عن حياته العلمية الشخصية قال: وكان فاضلاً، عالماً  بالفقه والحديث وغيرهما، وكان مكرماً للعلماء، محباً لهم، محسناً إليهم،  وكان معظماً لأهل الدين، مقبلاً عليهم، متبركاً بهم.

وهذا  الوصف لـ محمد بن خوارزم شاه يمثل لغزاً كبيراً، فكيف يكون على هذه الصفة  النبيلة، ثم تحدث له هذه الهزائم المنكرة؟ وكيف لا يجد جيشاً من كل أطراف  مملكته الواسعة يصبر على حرب التتار حتى ينتهي هذه النهاية المؤسفة ويفر  هذا الفرار الفاضح؟ كنت في حيرة من أمري وأنا أحلل هذا الموقف، ثم وجدت  نصاً في مكان آخر في كتاب ابن الأثير يفسر كثيراً من الألغاز في حياة هذا  الرجل.

*يقول ابن الأثير رحمه الله:* وكان  محمد بن خوارزم قد استولى على البلاد، وقتل ملوكها وأفناهم، وبقي هو وحده  سلطان البلاد جميعها، فلما انهزم من التتار لم يبق في البلاد من يمنعهم،  ولا من يحميها.
وهذا النص تفسير واضح لمدى المأساة التي كان يعيشها المسلمون في ذلك الوقت.


فقد  كان محمد بن خوارزم شاه جيداً في ذاته وفي إدارته، ولكنه قطّع كل العلاقات  بينه وبين من حوله من الأقطار الإسلامية، ولم يتعاون معها، بل على العكس  قاتلها الواحدة تلو الأخرى، وكان يقتل ملوك هذه الأقطار ويضمها إلى مملكته،  ولا شك أن هذا خلّف عليه أحقاداً كبيرة في قلوب سكان هذه البلاد، وهذا ليس  من الحكمة في شيء.

والرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم عندما كان يفتح البلاد كان يولي زعماءها عليها؛ ليكسب بذلك  ولاءهم وحب الناس له، فعلى سبيل المثال لما أسلم ملك البحرين المنذر بن  ساوي رضي الله عنه أبقاه على حكم بلاده، وأبقى على حكم عمان ملكيها جيفر  وعباد ممن أسلموا وتركهم على حكم البلاد، وأبقى على اليمن واليها باذان بن  ساسان الفارسي.
وهذا من السياسة والحكمة، وهو جمع جميل جداً بين الحزم والحب، وأسلوب راق جداً في الإدارة.

وأما هنا فقد افتقد الزعيم محمد بن خوارزم هذا الجمع الجميل بين الحب  والحزم، وأصبح حاكماً بقوته لا بحب الناس له، فلما احتاج وافتقر إلى الناس  والأعوان لم يجدهم، ولم تكن خلافات الدولة الخوارزمية مع الخلافة العباسية  فقط، وإنما قامت الدولة الخوارزمية نفسها على صراعات داخلية وخارجية في كل  مكان، وعلى مكائد كثيرة ومؤامرات عدة، فلم تتوحد القلوب في هذه البلاد، ومن ثم لم تتوحد الصفوف، ومن المحال أن يحدث النصر والأمة على هذه الصورة، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ صَفًّا كَأَنَّهُمْ بُنيَانٌ مَرْصُوصٌ} [الصف: 4]،
هذا  هو سر اللغز في حياة قائد عالم فقيه، اتسع ملكه وكثرت جيوشه ثم مات طريداً  شريداً وحيداً فقيراً في عمق البحر، وصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ  يقول فيما رواه النسائي وأحمد عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه وأرضاه: «عليكم بالجماعة؛ فإنما يأكل الذئب القاصية»، أي: الغنم القاصية.

كانت  الفرقة التترية التي قد توغّلت في أعماق الدولة الإسلامية وأصبحت المسافة  بينها وبين القوى الرئيسية لـ جنكيز خان في سمرقند تزيد على ستمائة وخمسين  كيلو متر، هذا في الطرق المستوية والمستقيمة، فإذا وضع في الاعتبار الطبيعة  الجبلية لهذه المنطقة والأنهار الكثيرة التي تفصل بين سمرقند ومنطقة بحر  قزوين، والتي تعتبر عوائق طبيعية صعبة جداً، علمت أن المسافة بين جنكيز خان  وبين الفرقة التترية الصغيرة مسافة طويلة وكبيرة جداً، وإذا وضع في  الاعتبار أن التتار ليسوا من سكان هذه المناطق، ولا يعرفون مسالكها ودروبها  وطرقها الفرعية، وعادت الفرقة التترية الخاصة من شاطئ بحر قزوين إلى بلاد  مازندران فملكوها في أسرع وقت، مع حصانتها وصعوبة الدخول إليها وامتناع  قلاعها

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**احتلال التتار لمازندران والري وقزوين وأرمينيا والكرج (15)
**راغب السرجاني 
**عادت الفرقة التترية الخاصة من شاطئ بحر قزوين إلى  بلاد مازندران فملكوها في أسرع وقت، مع حصانتها وصعوبة الدخول إليها  وامتناع قلاعها، مع أنها كانت من أشد بلاد المسلمين قوة،*
*حتى أن المسلمين لما ملكوا بلاد الأكاسرة أيام عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه من أدناها إلى أقصاها ما استطاعوا أن يدخلوا  مازندران، ولم يدخلوها إلا في زمان سليمان بن عبد الملك رحمه الله الخليفة  الأموي المعروف، ولكن التتار دخلوها بسرعة عجيبة جداً لا لقوتهم ولكن لضعف نفسيات أهلها في ذلك الوقت،*
*ولما  دخلوها فعلوا بها ما فعلوه في غيرها، فقتلوا وعذّبوا وسبوا ونهبوا وأحرقوا  البلاد والعباد، ثم اتجهوا إلى الري، وهي أيضاً مدينة إيرانية كبيرة، وكأن  الله عز وجل أراد أن يتم الذلة لـ محمد بن خوارزم شاه حتى بعد وفاته، فقد  وجد التتار في طريقهم من مازندران إلى الري والدة محمد بن خوارزم وزوجاته  ومعهن الأموال الغزيرة والذخائر النفيسة التي لم يسمع بمثلها قبل ذلك،  فأخذوا كل ذلك سبياً وغنيمة، وأرسلوهم من فورهم إلى جنكيز خان المتمركز في  سمرقند آنذاك.*
*
ولما وصل التتار إلى الري ملكوها ونهبوها وسبوا النساء  والأطفال، وفعلوا الأفعال التي لم يسمع بمثلها قبل ذلك، ثم فعلوا مثل ذلك  في المدن والقرى المحيطة بها، حتى دخلوا مدينة قزوين فقتلوا من المسلمين  فيها أربعين ألفاً، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،*
*ثم  اتجهوا إلى غرب بحر قزوين إلى إقليم أذربيحان المسلم، ومروا في طريقهم على  مدينة تبريز، وهي مدينة من مدن أذربيحان، وهي الآن من مدن إيران، فقرر  زعيمها المسلم أوزبك بن البهلوان أن يصالح التتار على الأموال والثياب  والدواب، ولم يفكر مطلقاً في حربهم، فقد كان لا يفيق من شرب الخمر ليلاً أو  نهاراً، وكثير من زعماء المسلمين يشربون الخمر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله، فرضي التتار منه بذلك؛ لأن الشتاء القارص كان قد دخل على هذه  المنطقة،*
*ثم اتجه التتار إلى الساحل الغربي  لبحر قزوين، وتركوا تبريز إلى أجل، وبدءوا في اجتياح الناحية الشرقية  لأذربيجان متجهين ناحية الشمال، وفي الطريق اجتاحوا وأرمينيا وجورجيا،  وأرمينيا كانت مملكة يسكنها الكثير من النصارى، وأما جورجيا فقد كان يتجمع  فيها قبائل الكرج، وهي قبائل نصرانية ووثنية، فقاتل التتار مملكتي أرمينيا  والكرج، وانتهى القتال بهزيمة الكرج وأرمينيا، واجتاح التتار هذه البلاد  وضموها في أملاكهم،*
*وقُتل من الكرج في هذه الموقعة ما لا يحصى من العدد، فتعدى أمر التتار المسلمين إلى النصارى في أرمينيا والكرج.
وكل  هذا الذي ذكرناه من الاسترقاق والقتل والسبي فعل الفرقة التترية الصغيرة،  العشرون ألفاً الذين أطلقهم جنكيز خان خلف محمد بن خوارزم شاه، ولا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله.
*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**تدمير التتار لإقليم فرغانة ومدينة ترمذ وقلعة كلابة (16)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

*بعد أن اطمأن جنكيز خان إلى هروب محمد بن خوارزم  زعيم البلاد باتجاه الغرب بدأ يبسط سيطرته على المناطق المحيطة بسمرقند،  ووجد أن أعظم الأقاليم وأقواها في هذه المناطق هو إقليم خوارزم وإقليم  خراسان.*
*
فأما إقليم خراسان فقد كان إقليماً  شاسعاً، فيه مدن عظيمة كثيرة جداً، ومن أشهرها بلخ ومرو ونيسابور وهراة  وغزنة وغيرها، وهو الآن يقع في شرق إيران وشمال أفغانستان.*
*
وأما  إقليم خوارزم فقد كان نواة الدولة الخوارزمية، واشتهر بالقلاع الحصينة  والثروة العددية والمهارة القتالية، فقد كان المنبع الذي قامت منه الدولة  الخوارزمية، وكان يقع إلى الشمال الغربي من سمرقند، ويمر به نهر جيحون، وهو  الآن في دولتي أوزبكستان وتركمانستان.*
*
فأراد  جنكيز خان القيام بحرب معنوية تؤثر في نفسيات المسلمين قبل اجتياح هذين  الإقليمين العملاقين، فقرر البدء بعمليات إبادة وتدمير تبث الرعب في قلوب  المسلمين في هذين الإقليمين الكبيرين، فأخرج من جيشه ثلاث فرق: فرقة لتدمير  إقليم سرغانة، وهو في أوزبكستان الآن على بعد حوالي 500 كيلو متر شرق  سمرقند،*
*وأرسل فرقة لتدمير مدينة ترمذ، وهي في  تركمانستان الآن، وهي مدينة الإمام الترمذي صاحب السنن رحمه الله، وهو على  بعد حوالي 100 كيلو متر جنوب سمرقند، وأرسل فرقة لتدمير قلعة كلابة، وهي من  أحصن قلاع المسلمين على نهر جيحون، فقامت الفرق الثلاث بدورها التدميري  كما أراد جنكيز خان،
*
*واستولت على كل هذه المناطق، وقامت فيها بالقتل والأسر والسبي والنهب والتخريب والحرب مثلما اعتاد التتار  أن يفعلوا، ووصلت الرسالة التترية إلى كل الشعوب المحيطة، وكانت الرسالة  تقول: التتار لا يرتوون إلا بالدماء، لا يسعدون إلا بالخراب والتدمير،  التتار لا يهزمون، فعمّت الرهبة في أرجاء المعمورة، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله.*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تدمير التتار لنيسابور وهراة وإبادة أهلها
*

* راغب السرجاني* 

*
**ثم جاوز التتار  مرو إلى نيسابور، وكانت هي الأخرى مدينة كبيرة جداً من إقليم خراسان، وهي  تقع الآن في الشمال الغربي لدولة إيران، وحاصروها خمسة أيام، ومع أنه كان  في المدينة جمع كبير من الجنود المسلمين إلا أن أخبار مرو كانت قد وصلت  إليهم فدب الرعب والهلع في أوساط المسلمين،
*
*ولم  يستطيعوا أن يقاوموا التتار، فدخل التتار المدينة وأخرجوا كل أهلها إلى  الصحراء وجاء من أخبر ابن جنكيز خان بأن بعضاً من سكان مرو قد سلم من  القتل، فقد ضربوا بالسيف ضربات غير قاتلة، فظنهم التتار قد ماتوا فتركوهم  فهربوا، فأمر ابن جنكيز خان في نيسابور أن يُقتل كل رجال البلد بلا  استثناء، وأن تقطّع رءوسهم لكي يتأكدوا من قتلهم، ثم قام بسبي كل نساء  نيسابور،*
*وأقاموا في المدينة 15 يوماً يفتشون  الديار عن الأموال والنفائس، ثم تركوا نيسابور كما يقول ابن الأثير أثراً  بعد عين، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*

*ثم اتجهوا إلى هراة شمال غرب أفغانستان، ولم تسلم المدينة من مصير مدينتي مرو ونيسابور،*
*فقد قُتل كل من فيها من الرجال وسُبيت كل النساء،  وخُرّبت المدينة كلها وأُحرقت، لكن أمير هذه المدينة واسمه ملك خان استطاع  الهروب بفرقة من جيشه باتجاه غزنة في جنوب أفغانستان بعيداً عن أرض  القتال، وهكذا في ذلك الزمن كان الملوك والرؤساء يوفقون دائماً إلى الهرب،*
*بينما  تسقط شعوبهم في براكين التتار، وفي التاريخ عبرة، وبسقوط هراة يكون إقليم  خراسان قد سقط بكامله في أيدي التتار، ولم يبق فيه مدينة واحدة.
وتمت كل هذه الأحداث التي ذكرناها في العام 617 هـ، وهذا من أعجب الأمور التي مرت في تاريخ الأرض مطلقاً.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت** 

احتلال التتار لمرو وإبادة أهلها (18)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**عاد جنكيز خان مع مرور الأيام إلى بلخ وأمر أهلها  أن يأتوا معه ليعاونوه في فتح مدينة المسلمة، فجاءوا معه لمحاربة أهل مرو،  والجميع من المسلمين، ولكن الهزيمة النفسية الرهيبة التي كان يعاني منها  أهل بلخ نتيجة الأعمال البشعة التي تمت في مدينة ترمذ المجاورة جعلتهم  ينصاعون لأوامر جنكيز خان، حتى وإن كانوا سيقتلون إخوانهم، وبذلك يكون  جنكيز خان قد وفّر قواته لمعارك أخرى، وضرب المسلمين بعضهم ببعض.*
*
وهذا  نراه في بقاع كثيرة من العالم الإسلامي الآن، فقد استخدم الأمريكان أهل  الشمال في أفغانستان -نفس منطقة بلخ- لحرب المسلمين في كابل سنة 2002م،  واستخدموا أيضاً أكراد الشمال العراقي في حرب بقية العراق، وهذا كما استخدم  التتار أكراد الشمال العراقي في حرب بغداد.*
*
فهناك تطابق غريب في الأحداث، وهذه سنة من سنن رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى، والتاريخ يتكرر بحذافيره، ولذلك نقص القصص للعبرة.
أتى الجيش المسلم من بلخ مع الجيش التتري لفتح مرو، وكانت مرو مدينة كبيرة جداً في ذلك الوقت،  وهي تقع الآن في دولة تركمانستان المسلمة على بعد حوالي 250 كيلو متر شرق  مدينة بلخ الأفغانية، وكان على رأس جيش التتار بعض أولاد جنكيز خان،*
*ولم  تذكر الروايات عدد جيش التتار، ولكنه كان جيشاً هائلاً يقدر بمئات الألوف،  غير من معه من المسلمين الذين أتوا معه من بلخ، وعلى أبواب مرو وجد التتار  أن المسلمين في مرو قد جمعوا لهم خارج المدينة جيشاً يزيد على مائتي ألف  رجل مسلم، وكان جيشاً كبيراً جداً بقياسات ذلك الزمن، وكانت موقعة رهيبة  بين الطرفين على أبواب مرو،*
*وحدثت المأساة  العظيمة، ودارت الدائرة على المسلمين، وانطلق التتار يذبحون في الجيش  المسلم حتى قتلوا معظمهم وأسروا الباقين، ولم يسلم إلا أقل القليل، ونهبت  الأموال والأسلحة والدواب من الجيش، وقد علق ابن الأثير في أسى وإحباط  شديدين على هذه الموقعة بقوله: فلما وصل التتر إليهم التقوا واقتتلوا، فصبر  المسلمون ولكن التتار لا يعرفون الهزيمة.*
*
وتخيل  جنداً يقاتلون عدواً يعتقدون أنه لا يهزم! كيف تكون نفسياتهم ومعنوياتهم؟  في الحضيض، فوقعت الهزيمة المرة بالجيش المسلم، وفتح الطريق إلى مدينة مرو  ذات الأسوار العظيمة، وكان سكانها أكثر من سبعمائة ألف مسلم من الرجال  والنساء والأطفال،*
*ولما حاصر التتار المدينة  الكبيرة دب الرعب في قلوب أهلها بعد أن فني جيشهم أمام أعينهم، فلم يفتحوا  الأبواب للتتار مدة أربعة أيام، ثم في اليوم الخامس أرسل قائد التتار رسالة  إلى حاكم مدينة مرو يقول فيها: لا تهلك نفسك وأهل البلد، واخرج إلينا  نجعلك أمير هذه البلدة ونرحل عنك، فصدّق أمير البلاد ما قاله زعيم التتار،  أو أوهم نفسه بالتصديق وخرج إليه فاستقبله قائد التتار استقبالاً حافلاً  واحترمه وقربه، ثم قال له في خبث: أخرج إلينا أصحابك ومقربيك ورؤساء القوم  حتى ننظر من يصلح لخدمتنا فنعطيه العطايا ونقطع له الاقطاعات ويكون معنا،*
*فأرسل  الأمير المخدوع إلى معاونيه وكبار وزرائه وجنده لحضور الاجتماع الهام مع  ابن جنكيز خان شخصياً، وخرج الوفد الكبير إلى التتار، ولما تمكن منهم  التتار قبضوا عليهم جميعاً وقيدوهم بالحبال، ثم طلبوا منهم أن يكتبوا  قائمتين طويلتين، الأولى بأسماء كبار التجار وأصحاب الأموال في المدينة،  والثانية بأصحاب الحرف والصناع المهرة، ثم أمر ابن جنكيز خان بأن يخرج أهل  البلد أجمعين خارج البلد، فخرجوا جميعاً من البلد حتى لم يبق فيها أحد، ثم  جاءوا بكرسي من الذهب جلس عليه ابن جنكيز خان ثم بدأ يصدر الأوامر:*
*الأمر الأول: أن يأتوا بأمير البلاد وبكبار القادة والرؤساء فيُقتلون جميعاً أمام عامة أهل البلد، فقتلوا جميعاً.
الأمر الثاني: إخراج أصحاب الحرف والصُنّاع المهرة وإرسالهم إلى منغوليا للاستفادة من خبراتهم الصناعية هناك.
الأمر الثالث: إخراج أصحاب الأموال وتعذيبهم حتى يخبروا عن كل أموالهم، ففعلوا ذلك، ومنهم من كان يموت من شدة الضرب ولا يجد ما يكفي لافتداء نفسه.
الأمر الرابع:  دخول المدينة وتفتيش البيوت بحثاً عن المال والمتاع والذهب والفضة، حتى  إنهم نبشوا قبر السلطان سنجر -وهو من سلاطين خوارزم القدماء- بحثاً عن  الأموال والذهب، واستمر هذا البحث ثلاثة أيام.
الأمر الخامس:  أن يُقتل أهل البلد أجمعون، فبدأ التتار يقتلون كل سكان مرو من الرجال  والنساء والأطفال، وقالوا: إن المدينة عصت علينا وقاومت، ومن قاوم فهذا  مصيره.*
*
يقول ابن الأثير رحمه الله: وأمر  ابن جنكيز خان بعد أن قُتلوا جميعاً أن يقوم التتار بإحصاء القتلى، فكانوا  نحواً من سبعمائة ألف قتيل.
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
قتل  من مرو سبعمائة ألف مسلم ومسلمة، وهذا ما لا يتخيل، وحقاً إنه لم تمر على  البشرية منذ خلق آدم ما يشبه هذه الأفعال مطلقاً من قريب ولا بعيد، ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله
*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**اجتياح التتار لإقليم خوارزم (19)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
**وأما إقليم خوارزم فقد كانت أشهر مدنه هي مدينة  خوارزم، فقد كانت مركز عائلة خوارزم شاه، وكان بها تجمع ضخم جداً من  المسلمين، وكانت حصون مدينة خوارزم من أشد حصون المسلمين بأساً وقوة،*
*وهي  تقع الآن على الحدود بين أوزبكستان وتركمانستان على نهر جيحون، وكانت تمثل  للمسلمين قيمة اقتصادية واستراتيجية وسياسية كبيرة جداً،*
*ولأهمية  هذه البلدة وجه إليها جنكيز خان أعظم جيوشه وأكبرها، فقام هذا الجيش بحصار  المدينة لمدة خمسة أشهر كاملة، ولم يتم له الفتح، فطلبوا المدد من جنكيز  خان فأمدهم بخلق كثير فزحفوا على البلد زحفاً متتابعاً وضغطوا عليه من كل  موضع، حتى استطاعوا أن يحدثوا ثغرة في الأسوار، فدخلوا المدينة، ودار قتال  رهيب بين التتار والمسلمين وفني من الفريقين عدد كبير جداً إلا أن السيطرة الميدانية كانت للتتار،*
*ثم  تدفقت جموع جديدة من التتار على المدينة، وحلت الهزيمة الساحقة بالمسلمين،  ودار القتل على أشده فيهم وبدأ المسلمون في الهروب والاختفاء في السراديب  والخنادق والديار، فقام التتار بهدم سد ضخم كان مبنياً على نهر جيحون، يمنع  الماء من دخول المدينة، فتدفق الماء الغزير طوفاناً على خوارزم، فأُغرقت  المدينة بكاملها،*
*ودخل الماء في كل السراديب  والخنادق والديار، فتهدمت الديار بفعل الطوفان الهائل، ولم يسلم من مدينة  خوارزم أحد البتة، فمن نجا من القتل قُتل تحت الهدم أو أُغرق بالماء،  وأصبحت المدينة العظيمة خراباً، ولم يتركها التتار إلا وقد اختفت من على  وجه الأرض، وأصبح مكانها ماء نهر جيحون، فكان من يمر على المدينة الضخمة  بعد ذلك لا يستطيع أن يرى أثر لأي حياة سابقة.
*
*
وهذا كما يقول ابن الأثير: ما  لم يُسمع بمثله في قديم الزمان وحديثه، اللهم ما حدث مع قوم نوح عليه  السلام، ونعوذ بالله من الخذلان بعد النصر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
*
*
كانت  هذه الأحداث الدامية أيضاً في سنة 617 هـ، وبتدمير إقليمي خراسان وخوارزم  سيطر التتار على المناطق الشمالية والوسطى من دولة خوارزم الكبرى، ووصلوا  في تقدمهم ناحية الغرب إلى قريب من نهاية الدولة الخوارزمية على حدود  العراق، ولكنهم لم يقتربوا بعد من جنوب دولة خوارزم.*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**معركة كابل (20)
** راغب السرجاني 
**
*
*
**اطمأن جلال الدين إلى جيشه، وأرسل رسالة إلى جنكيز خان في الطالقان يدعوه إلى قتال جديد،*
*ولأول  مرة يشعر جنكيز خان بالألم، فجهّز جيشاً أكبر، وأرسله مع أحد أبنائه لقتال  المسلمين، وتجهّز الجيش المسلم، والتقى الجيشان في مدينة كابل الأفغانية،*
*وهي  مدينة حصينة جداً، فهي تُحاط من كل جهاتها تقريباً بالجبال، ففي شمالها  جبال هندكوش الشاهقة، وفي غربها جبال باروبا ميزوس، وفي جنوبها وشرقها جبال  سليمان، ودارت موقعة كابل الكبيرة،*
*وكان القتال عنيفاً جداً وأشد ضراوة من موقعة غزنة، وثبت المسلمون وحققوا نصراً غالياً ثانياً على التتار، وأنقذوا عشرات الآلاف من الأسرى المسلمين من يد التتار،*
*فارتفعت  معنويات المسلمين جداً، وفرح المسلمون جداً وفرحنا، وقلنا: إن هاتين  الموقعتين كانتا نهاية لأحزان وآلام المسلمين، لكن بقيت في القصة مفاجأة  عجيبة وقاسية،*
*يعدها البعض نعمة وهي في الحقيقة نقمة، فقد حدث شيء أعاد الكرة للتتار وأضاع النصر من المسلمين، فيا ترى ما هو هذا الشيء؟*
*وما  هذه المفاجأة؟ وما هو مصير جلال الدين بن محمد بن خوارزم؟ وما هو مصير  أفغانستان؟ وما هو رد فعل العالم الإسلامي لسقوط دولة خوارزم الكبرى  بكاملها؟*
*هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في المحاضرة القادمة.*
*
أسأل  الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، وأن يعلمنا  ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
*
*
{فَسَتَذْكُرُون
				
			*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


هروب جلال الدين من جيش التتار (21)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


نسي  المسلمون امتحان ربهم ولم يستعدوا له، وبينما  هم كذلك جاء جنكيز خان  بنفسه على رأس جيوشه؛ ليرى ذلك المسلم الذي انتصر  عليه مرتين في غزنة وفي  كابل، وكان المسلمون منذ قليل في انتصار، وأما الآن  فقد دب الرعب والهلع  في جيشهم، وقلّت أعدادهم، وتحطمت معنوياتهم.

فلما  رأى جلال الدين أن جيشه أصبح ضعيفاً جداً، أخذه وبدأ يتجه جنوباً  للهروب  من جيش جنكيز خان، أو ليتجنب الحرب في هذه الظروف، ولكن جنكيز خان  كان  مصراً على الحرب، وفعل جلال الدين مثل ما فعل أبوه من قبل، فبدأ ينتقل  من  مدينة إلى مدينة، ومن بلد إلى بلد، حتى وصل إلى حدود باكستان،  فاخترقها  واخترق كل باكستان حتى وصل إلى نهر السند الذي يفصل بين باكستان  وبين  الهند،
وهناك قرر  عبور نهر السند ودخول الهند  مع أن علاقته بأهلها كانت سيئة جداً، ولكنهم  كانوا عنده أرحم من لقاء جنكيز  خان، فلم يجد سفناً فانتظر، ثم فوجئ بجيش  جنكيز خان من خلفه، فلم يكن هناك  بد من القتال، فنهر السند من خلفه والسفن  على مسافة بعيدة، ولن تأتي إلا  بعد أيام، فدارت موقعة رهيبة بين الطرفين،  وكل من شاهدها قال:
إن  كل ما  مضى من الحروب كان لعباً بالنسبة إلى هذا القتال، واستمر اللقاء  الدامي  ثلاثة أيام متصلة، واستحر القتل في الفريقين، وكان ممن قتل في صفوف   المسلمين الأمير ملك خان الذي كان في المعركة السابقة يخاصم على الغنيمة مع   سيف الدين بغراق، فقتل ولم ينل من الدنيا  شيئاً، ولم يتجاوز لحظة موته  بدقيقة واحدة، ولكن شتان بين من يموت مناصراً  للمسلمين بكل قوته، وبين من  يموت وقد تسبب مصرعه في فتنة أدت إلى هزيمة  مرة.

وفي اليوم الرابع انفصل الجيشان لكثرة  القتل، وبدأ كل طرف يعيد حساباته،  وبينما هما في هذه الهدنة المؤقتة جاءت  السفن إلى نهر السند، فاتخذ جلال  الدين قراره السريع بالهروب كما اتخذه  أبوه من قبل، فركب السفينة مع خاصته  ومقربيه وعبروا نهر السند إلى بلاد  الهند، وتركوا التتار  على الناحية  الغربية لنهر السند مع بلاد المسلمين ومدنهم وقراهم، ومع  المدنيين دون  حماية عسكرية، وجيوش التتار لا تفرق بين مدني وعسكري، هذا  بالإضافة إلى  الحقد الشديد في قلب جنكيز خان نتيجة الهزيمتين السابقتين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**احتلال التتار لأفغانستان (22)
** راغب السرجاني 
*
انقلب جنكيز خان على بلاد المسلمين يصب عليها جام غضبه، ويفعل بها ما اعتاد التتار  أن يفعلوه وأكثر، وكانت أشد المدن معاناة مدينة غزنة عاصمة جلال الدين بن  خوارزم، المدينة التي هزم عندها قبل ذلك جنكيز خان، فقتل كل رجالها، وسبى  كل نسائها، وأحرق كل ديارها بلا استثناء، وتركها كما يقول ابن الأثير:  خاوية على عروشها كأن لم تغن بالأمس.

والذي يجدر ذكره أن من جملة من أمسك بهم جنكيز خان من أهل المدن أطفال جلال الدين بن خوارزم، فأمر جنكيز خان بذبحهم جميعاً، وهكذا ذاق جلال الدين من نفس المرارة التي ذاقها الملايين من شعبه.
روى البيهقي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «كن كما شئت، كما تدين تدان».
والحديث مرسل.
وحقق  جنكيز خان بذلك حلماً غالياً جداً، لم يكن يتوقع أن يحققه بهذه السهولة،  وهذا الحلم هو احتلال أفغانستان، فاحتلال أفغانستان كان حلماً لـ جنكيز خان  ولغيره من الغزاة، فاحتلالها خطوة مؤثرة جداً في طريق سقوط الأمة  الإسلامية، وسقوطها نذير خطر شديد للأمة بأسرها، لعدة أسباب، منها:
*أولاً:* طبيعتها  الجبلية التي تجعل غزوها شبه مستحيل، وهي بذلك تمثل حاجزاً طبيعياً قوياً  في وجه الغزاة، وتخفف الوطء على البلاد المجاورة لها، فإن سقطت كان سقوط  البلاد المجاورة لها مثل: باكستان وإيران ثم العراق سهلاً جداً.

*ثانياً:*  موقعها الإستراتيجي الهام، فهي تقع في موقع متوسط في آسيا، والذي يسيطر  عليها يستطيع النظر من زاوية درجتها (360) درجة على المنطقة بأسرها،  فيستطيع مراقبة باكستان وإيران وروسيا والهند، ويكون قريباً نسبياً من  الصين، فالسيطرة على كامل آسيا بعد احتلال أفغانستان أمر ممكن.

*ثالثاً:* الطبيعة الجبلية لأفغانستان أكسبت شعبها صلابة وقوة لا تتوافر في غيرها من البلاد، فإن سقطوا فسيكون سقوط غيرهم سهلاً بلا شك.

*رابعاً:*  يتمتع سكانها بنزعة إسلامية عالية جداً، وبروح جهادية بارزة مميزة، وليس  من السهل أن يقبلوا الاحتلال، وقد ظهر ذلك واضحاً في انتصارين متتالين على  التتار، فكل الجيوش الإسلامية قبل ذلك فشلت في حربها مع التتار، وأول مرة  غلب التتار فيها كانت في أفغانستان، فقد غلبوا مرتين، فلو سقط الأفغان  فسيعد ذلك نجاحاً هائلاً للقوى المعادية للمسلمين.

*خامساً:* أن  الأثر المعنوي السلبي على الأمة الإسلامية سيكون رهيباً، والأثر المعنوي  الإيجابي على التتار سيكون كبيراً جداً كذلك، والأثر السلبي على المسلمين  والإيجابي على التتار سيكون مؤثراً جداً في الأحداث.
وأنى لأمة محبطة أن  تفكر في القيام؟! وأنى لجيش كجيش التتار حقق نصراً صعباً أن يفرط في  الانتصارات السهلة؟! هذا عادة لا يكون، فأفغانستان كانت محطة خطيرة جداً،  ومؤثرة تأثيراً سلبياً كبيراً جداً على أمة الإسلام بصفة عامة، وليس على  أهل أفغانستان فقط.


وبذلك يكون التتار  الذين وصلوا من الصين قد دخلوا كازاخستان، ثم أوزباكستان، ثم تركمانستان،  ثم أفغانستان، ثم إيران، ثم أذربيجان، ثم أرمينيا، ثم جورجيا، في سنة  (617هـ)، وهذا الكلام مثبت في كل كتب التاريخ، ففي سنة واحدة اجتاحوا هذا  الجانب الشرقي الضخم المهول من العالم الإسلامي، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**احتلال التتار لمراغة (23)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*لما دخلت سنة (618هـ)، في أول هذه السنة دخل التتار  مدينة مراغة المسلمة، وهي في إقليم أذربيجان، ومن عجيب الأمور أن رأس  المدينة كان امرأة مسلمة، ولا أدري لماذا أعطى المسلمون زمامهم لامرأة في  هذا الوقت الحساس؟*
*فهل  البلاد قد عدمت من الرجال الذين يصلحون للقيادة؟! فحاصر التتار مراغة  ونصبوا حولها المجانيق، وبدأ التتار القتال بواسطة الأسرى المسلمين،  فالأسرى المسلمون الذين مع التتار، هم الذين بدءوا يفتحون مراغة، ويقتلون  إخوانهم المسلمين فيها طمعاً في قليل من الحياة، أي حياة كانت، ولو انقلب  هؤلاء الأسرى على التتار حمية لإخوانهم في مراغة، لكان هناك فرصة لنجاة بعض  المسلمين على الأقل، ولكن ضاعت المفاهيم، وعميت الأبصار، ولا حول ولا قوة  إلا بالله.*
*
دخل التتار مدينة مراغة المسلمة في (4) صفر (618هـ)  ووضعوا السيف في أهلها، فقتل منهم كما يقول ابن الأثير ما يخرج عن الحد  والإحصاء، ونهبوا كل ما صلح لهم واستطاعوا حمله، والذي لم يستطيعوا حمله  جمعوه وأحرقوه، وكانوا يأتون بالحرير الثمين كأمثال التلال فيحرقونه  بالنار.
يقول ابن الأثير رحمه الله: إن المرأة من التتار كانت تدخل الدار فتقتل جماعة من أهلها رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً، ما يتحرك لها أحد.*
*
وذكر أيضاً: أنه  سمع بنفسه من بعض أهل مراغة أن رجلاً من التتر دخل درباً فيه (100) رجل  مسلم، فما زال يقتلهم واحداً واحداً حتى أفناهم جميعاً، ولم يمد إليه رجل  واحد يده بسوء، فقد وضعت الذلة على الناس، فكانوا لا يدفعون عن أنفسهم  قليلاً ولا كثيراً، ونعوذ بالله من الخذلان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أسباب تراجع التتار عن غزو تبريز وكنجة (24)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*انسحب التتار  إلى مدينة تبريز الإيرانية، وقد عزموا على نقض العهد الذي عقدوه قبل ذلك  مع أزبك بن البهلوان، ولكنهم فوجئوا بتغيير الحكم في تبريز، فقد تولى قيادة  البلاد شمس الدين الطغرائي رحمه الله، وقد كان رجلاً مجاهداً يفقه دينه  ودنياه، فقام رحمه الله يحمس الناس على الجهاد وعلى إعداد القوة، وقوى قلوبهم على الامتناع،*
*وحذرهم  عاقبة التخاذل والتواني، وعلمهم ما عرفوه نظريًا قبل ذلك ولم يطبقوه أبداً  بصورة عملية في حياتهم، فعلمهم أن الإنسان لا يموت قبل ميعاده أبداً، وأن  رزقه وأجله قد كتب له قبل أن يولد، وأنهم مهما فعلوا للتتار ومهما ركعوا  أمامهم، فلن يتركوهم، إلا إذا احتمى المسلمون وراء سيوفهم ودروعهم، وأما  بغير قوة فلن يحمى حق على وجه الأرض.*
*
فتحركت  الحمية في قلوب أهل تبريز نتيجة تحميس شمس الدين لهم، فقاموا مع قائدهم  البار يحصنون بلدهم، ويصلحون الأسوار، ويوسعون في الخنادق، ويجهزون السلاح،  ويضعون المتاريس، ويرتبون الصفوف، وتجهز القوم للجهاد في سبيل الله،*
*فلما  سمع التتار بأمر المدينة وحالة العصيان المدني فيها والنفير العام،  والتجهز للقتال في سبيل الله، أخذوا قراراً عجيباً، وهو عدم دخول تبريز،  وعدم قتال قوم رفعوا راية الجهاد في سبيل الله، فقد ألقى الله عز وجل الرعب  في قلوب التتار على كثرتهم من أهل تبريز على قلتهم.*
*
ورسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نصر بالرعب مسيرة شهر، وكذلك ينصر بالرعب كل من  سار على طريقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالجهاد فعل فعله المتوقع، وعلى الرغم  من أن القوم لم يجاهدوا ولم يصلوا إلى مرحلة الجهاد، إلا أنهم لما عقدوا  النية الصادقة، وأعدوا الإعداد المستطاع، تحقق الوعد الرباني الذي لا يخلف،  وهو وقوع الرهبة في قلوب الأعداء عند إعداد المسلمين، وهذا درس لا ينسى،  واسمعوا إلى قول الله عز وجل: {وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ} [الأنفال: 60]، أي: على قدر الاستطاعة، وكم هي تبريز مقارنة إلى جيوش التتار، أو مقارنة بالمدن والدول الإسلامية التي سقطت؟*
*قال تعالى: {وَأَعِدُّوا  لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ  تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ  لا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ} [الأنفال: 60].*
*
فكانت هذه صورة مشرقة في وسط هذا الركام المظلم، ورحم الله شمس الدين الطغرائي الذي جدد الدين في هذه المدينة المسلمة تبريز.
ونفس  هذا الحدث تكرر مع مدينة كنجة، فقد أعلنت الجهاد في سبيل الله وأعدت  العدة، فلم يدخل تتري واحد إلى مدينة كنجة، وهذا الكلام ليس من قبيل  المصادفة، فالبلاد التي رفعت راية الجهاد وأعدت له العدة لم يجرؤ التتار  على غزوها.
وهذه سنة من سنن الله عز وجل.*
*
ولو أن كل مدن المسلمين فعلت ذلك لما استطاع التتار ولا غيرهم أن يطئوا بأقدامهم النجسة أرض المسلمين.
فحافظ  المسلمون على هذه البلاد سنوات وسنوات، لا بكثرة الأعداد والاتفاقيات  والمعاهدات والسلام وغيرها، ولكن بجهاد صادق، ودماء زكية، وقلوب طاهرة  مخلصة.
أما الذين يخالفون من العباد، فالله عز وجل لا يظلم الناس شيئاً، ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**احتلال التتار لداغستان والشيشان وجنوب غرب روسيا (25)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

*ترك التتار  تبريز وكنجة، واتجهوا إلى داغستان والشيشان الواقعتين شمال أذربيجان على  ساحل بحر قزوين، فقاموا كعادتهم بتدمير كل شيء في هذه البلاد، وقتلوا معظم  من وجدوه في طريقهم، وكانت أشد المدن معاناة من التتار هي مدينة شماخي  المسلمة، وهي الآن في داغستان محتلة من روسيا.
*
*
ثم ترك التتار هذه المنطقة وجاوزوها إلى روسيا، فدخلوها، وكان يعيش فيها النصارى في ذلك الوقت،  ثم استمر التتار في صعودهم حتى وصلوا إلى حوض نهر الفولجا في روسيا،  فقاتلوا أهل هذه البلاد من النصارى وأثخنوا فيهم القتل، وارتكبوا معهم من  الجرائم ما ارتكبوه مع المسلمين، وظلوا بقية سنة (618هـ) داخل الأراضي  الروسية، وهي أرض واسعة جداً، وسيطروا في هذه السنة على الجنوب الغربي من  روسيا.*
*
وفي سنة (619هـ) حافظ التتار على  أملاكهم، ووطدوا ملكهم في هذه المناطق، والدول التي سقطت تحت سيطرة التتار  هي: كازاخستان، وقرغيزستان، وطاجاكستان، وأوزبكستان، وتركمانستان،  وباكستان، باستثناء المناطق الجنوبية منها المعروفة باسم إقليم كرمان لم  يصل إليه التتار، وأفغانستان بكاملها، ومعظم إيران ما عدا الجزء الغربي  منها الذي كان تحت سيطرة طائفة الإسماعيلية، وأذربيجان، وأرمينيا  النصرانية، وجورجيا النصرانية، والجنوب الغربي لروسيا النصرانية.
والتتار خلال سنتين وبضعة أشهر احتلوا هذه المساحة من العالم.*
*
وفي  سنة (620هـ) بسط جنكيز خان سطوته على الدولة الخوارزمية وما حولها،  واستمرت الحملات التترية على روسيا، وانشغل التتار في حرب روسيا في هذه  السنة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تقليد هولاكو إمارة حلب للأشرف الأيوبي (26)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

*استقر الوضع لـ هولاكو في حلب، وخمدت كل مقاومة، وهدمت كل الأسوار والقلاع، فأراد الانتقال إلى مكان آخر في الشام،   فاستقدم الأشرف الأيوبي أمير حمص، وهو ممن والى هولاكو قبل ذلك، فأظهر له   هولاكو كرماً غير عادي، وأعطاه إمارة مدينة حلب إلى جوار مدينة حمص؛ وذلك   ليضمن ولاءه التام له،*
*ولكنه  وضع عليه إشرافاً  تترياً دقيقاً من بعض قادة الجند التتر، فأصبح الأمير  الأشرف الأيوبي وكأنه  الحاكم الإداري للمدينة، يعني: أصبح صورة حاكم أمام  الشعب، بينما كان  الحاكم الفعلي هو الحاكم العسكري التتري لحلب، فهو الذي  بيده كل مقاليد  السلطة والحكم والقوة.
بعد إسقاط مدينة حلب اتجه هولاكو إلى الغرب، وذهب  إلى حصن حارم المسلم  والذي يقع على بعد حوالي (50) كيلو متر من حلب،  وحاصره ثم اقتحمه وذبح كل  من فيه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**سقوط ميافارقين أثناء حصار هولاكو لحلب ومقتل الكامل أمير ميافارقين (27)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

في أثناء حصار حلب، والشعب يحاول رد بأس التتار،  وصل خبر أليم مفجع إلى المسلمين في حلب، وهو أنه قد سقطت مدينة ميافارقين،  ودخلت جيوش التتار الهائلة داخل المدينة بعد حصار بشع استمر عاماً ونصف  عام متصلاً بالنضال والكفاح والجهاد، دون أن تتحرك نخوة في قلب أمير من  الأمراء أو ملك من الملوك، مدة (18) شهراً والناصر والأشرف والمغيث وغيرهم  من الأسماء الضخمة يراقبون الموقف ولا يتحركون،
ولما  سقطت المدينة الباسلة استبيحت حرماتها تماماً، وجعلها أشموط بن هولاكو  عبرة لكل بلد تقاوم في هذه المنطقة، فقد قتل أشموط كل سكان ميافارقين،  واحتفظ منهم بالأمير الكامل محمد رحمه الله حياً؛ ليزيد من عذابه، وذهب به  إلى أبيه السفاح هولاكو وهو في حصار مدينة حلب وسلمه إياه.

فاستجمع  هولاكو كل شره في الانتقام من الأمير البطل الكامل محمد الأيوبي رحمه  الله، فقيده وصلبه، ثم بدأ يقطع أطرافه وهو حي رحمه الله، ثم أجبره على أن  يأكل لحمه، فكان يدس لحمه في فمه رغماً عن أنفه، فكان يقطع من جسمه ويضعه  في فمه، وظل على هذا التعذيب البشع إلى أن أذن الله عز وجل للروح المجاهدة  أن تصعد إلى بارئها، {وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ  قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ  يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ  أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ * يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [آل عمران:169 - 171].

قتل  الكامل محمد الذي قاوم كما قتل الخليفة المستعصم بالله الذي سلم دون  مقاومة، ولكن شتان بين من مات رافعاً رأسه ممسكاً بسيفه، ومن مات ذليلاً  منكسراً مطأطأ رأسه رافعاً يده بالتسليم، وشتان بين من مات بسهم في صدره  مقبلاً، ومن مات بسهم في ظهره مدبراً.

والكامل  محمد رحمه الله مات في الموعد الذي حدده له رب العالمين، لم يتقدم أو  يتأخر لحظة، وكذلك مات المستعصم بالله في الموعد الذي حدده له رب العالمين،  لم يتقدم أو يتأخر لحظة، وكذلك سيموت الناصر يوسف الأيوبي الذي خان الأمة  بكل أنواع الخيانة في الموعد الذي حدده له رب العالمين، لن يتأخر أو يتقدم  لحظة، ولن يطيل الجبن عمراً، ولن تقصره الشجاعة،
*ولكن أين اليقين؟* استشهد  البطل الأمير الكامل محمد الأيوبي، والذي كان بمثابة شمعة مضيئة في عالم  كبير جداً من الظلام، وقطع السفاح هولاكو رأسه ووضعه على رمح، وأمر أن يطاف  برأسه في كل بلاد الشام،  وذلك ليكون رعباً لكل المسلمين، وانتهى المطاف بالرأس بعد ذلك إلى دمشق،  وعلِّقَت رأسه فترةً على أحد أبواب دمشق وهو باب الفراديس، ثم انتهى به  المقام أن دفن في أحد المساجد، والذي عرف بعد ذلك بمسجد الرأس.
*ونسأل الله أن يكون من أهل الجنة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


تنصر ابن حاكم الأناضول طمعاً في حكم مملكة الكرج (28)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*الحدث الثالث:* 
*ذكر ابن الأثير في كتابه القيم (الكامل في التاريخ) تحت عنوان: حادثة غريبة لم يوجد مثلها.*

وهي  فعلاً غريبة ومأساوية إلى أقصى درجة ممكنة، فمملكة الكرج النصرانية بعد أن  أتمت صلحها مع المسلمين بعد المعركة التي ذكرناها سابقاً، وصل إلى قمة  الحكم فيها امرأة، ولم تكن متزوجة، فطلب منها الوزراء والأمراء أن تتزوج  رجلاً يدير عنها البلاد، فوافقت، وأرادت أن تتزوج من بيت ملك وشرف، فلم تلق  بيتاً في الكرج بهذه الصفة، فسمع بذلك أحد ملوك المسلمين واسمه مغيث الدين  طغرل شاه بن قلج أرسلان، وكان من ملوك السلاجقة، ويحكم منطقة الأناضول  -تركيا الآن-، وكان له ابن كبير،
فأرسل إلى  ملكة الكرج يخطبها لابنه، فرفضت الملكة وقالت: إنها لن تتزوج من رجل مسلم،  ولن يملك الكرج رجل مسلم، فقال الملك مغيث الدين بن قلج أرسلان: إن ابنه  سيتنصر ويتزوجها، فوافقت على ذلك، وتنصر الولد بالفعل، وتزوج من ملكة  الكرج، وانتقل إلى مملكتهم ليكون حاكماً عليهم، وبقي على نصرانيته، ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله.

لقد وصل المسلمون في  هذه الآونة إلى درجة من التردي يستحيل معها النصر، إذ كيف تأتي فكرة التنصر  في ذهن الملك وابنه أصلاً ولو كان سيحكم الأرض كلها بعد هذا التنصر؟! وكيف  يأتي ذلك من ملك عظيم يحكم الأناضول؟!
ولو أتى  ذلك الكلام من ضعيف مستعبد، لقلنا: لعله استكره على ذلك، أما أن يأتي ذلك  العرض من الملوك ويطلبونه هم، فهذا مما لا يتخيله العقل، ولا أدري من الذي  أطلق على هذا الملك لقب مغيث الدين! فأي دين هذا الذي يغيثه؟! أيغيث الدين  النصراني أو الدين الإسلامي؟ {فَإِنَّهَا لا تَعْمَى الأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ} [الحج: 46].
ثم  إن هذا الولد الذي تزوج ملكة الكرج مات على نصرانيته محبوساً في مملكة  الكرج، فقد عاش عدة أشهر في الملك، ثم إن الكرج غضبوا عليه وحبسوه، وبقي  نصرانياً ومات على نصرانيته، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**سيطرة جلال الدين على إيران وسعيه لإسقاط الخلافة العباسية وما رافق ذلك من أحداث عام 621هـ (29)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كانت قد بدأت قصة التتار  سنة (616هـ)، وكل هذا الذي ذكرناه حدث في ست سنوات فقط، ثم في عامي  (622هـ) و (623هـ) خفت القبضة التترية على غرب الدولة الخوارزمية غرب وشمال  إيران، واكتفوا ببعض الحملات المتباعدة، واهتموا بتوطيد الملك في أركان  الدولة الخوارزمية الشاسعة التي وقعت في أيديهم،

ولكن  حدث أمر جديد في هاتين السنتين، فقد ظهر على مسرح الأحداث فجأة جلال الدين  بن محمد بن خوارزم، فقد ضاق من عيشه في الهند، ورأى أن الوضع هناك ليس  مريحاً، وعلاقته مقطعة وسيئة مع ملوك الهند الغوريين المسلمين، ورأى الوضع  مستقراً نسبياً في إيران، فالتتار قد اكتفوا بتوطيد الملك في أركان الدولة  الخوارزمية الشرقية، فوجد الفرصة مناسبة، فدخل أرض إيران يبحث عن الملك  الضائع، فهو ملك وابن ملك، ويريد أن يأتي بالملك، وقد كان أخوه غياث الدين  يحكم شمال إيران وسعد الدين بن دكلا الذي تقاسم البلد مع غياث الدين يحكم  الجنوب، فتحالف جلال الدين بن محمد بن خوارزم مع سعد الدين بن دكلا لحرب  أخيه غياث الدين بن محمد بن خوارزم، وبدأ جلال الدين في غزو إقليم فارس من  جنوبه إلى الشمال ووصل إلى غرب إيران، وسيطر على المنطقة الغربية من إيران.

ووجد  جلال الدين نفسه قريباً من الخلافة العباسية في العراق، وتذكر الخلافات  القديمة بينه وبين الخلافة العباسية، فقرر غزو الخلافة العباسية.
فقد كان الزعماء في ذلك الوقت  مصابون بالحول السياسي، فحاصر البصرة لمدة شهرين ولم يستطع فتحها، فتركها  واتجه إلى الشمال، وقرب من بغداد وحاصرها، فخاف الناصر لدين الله الخليفة  العباسي على نفسه وعلى مدينته، فحصن المدينة وجهز الجيوش، ولكنه لم يكن  صاحب حرب ولا يستطيع الحرب، ففعل فعلاً شنيعاً بشعاً مقززاً لا يتخيل، يقول  ابن الأثير تعليقاً على هذا الفعل: فعل الذنب الذي يتصاغر إلى جواره كل الذنوب، فقد أرسل إلى التتار يستعين بهم على حرب جلال الدين، وهو يعلم تاريخهم وحروبهم مع المسلمين.

ولو كان الظلم  كل الظلم مع جلال الدين والحق كل الحق مع الخليفة أفيأتي بالتتار لنجدته؟!  أما علم أن التتار إذا قضوا على جلال الدين فإن الخطوة التالية مباشرة هي  القضاء على الخلافة العباسية؟! فقد أراد خليفة المسلمين أن يطيل فترة ملكه  أعواماً قليلة، وأن يموت عبداً للتتار بدلاً أن يكون عبداً لـ جلال الدين؟!
وأنا  لا أدافع عن جلال الدين، بل ألومه أشد اللوم على تفريق طاقة المسلمين وجعل  بأسهم بينهم، وإنني أشبه جلال الدين بـ صدام حسين، فالدنيا كانت مشتعلة في  كل مكان بسبب التتار، وهو يريد محاربة الخلافة العباسية، وصدام حسين كانت الدنيا كانت مشتعلة في أفغانستان وفلسطين والشيشان وكشمير، وهو ذاهب لمحاربة الكويت.

ومع  أن جلال الدين كان معتدياً إلا أن الحل لم يكن بأن نأتي بقوة كافرة مهولة  مروعة لنزرعها في داخل بلاد المسلمين، لكي تحل لهم مشاكلهم، وتعالج  أمراضهم.
فكان الخليفة العباسي كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار، وكمن دخل  عليه لص في بيته فاستجار بأكبر زعماء العصابات في المنطقة، فإنه سيخرج اللص  الصغير ويحتل البيت، بل ويحتل العمارة كلها، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!!
لكن  التتار في ذلك الوقت كانوا مشغولين عن حرب جلال الدين، فلم يأتوا  ليساعدوه، ولم يستطع جلال الدين أن يدخل بغداد، فتركها وانتقل إلى غيرها من  البلاد.

وكانت حروب جلال الدين ومن معه من  الجنود الخوارزمية حروباً شرسة مفسدة، مع أن كل البلاد المغنومة بلاد  إسلامية، فكان يفعل بهم الأفاعيل من قتل وسبي ونهب وتخريب، وكأنه تعلم من  التتار قسوة القلب،  فبدلاً من أن يرحم الناس الذين تعذبوا على أيدي التتار سنوات، بدأ هو كذلك  يشترك في التعذيب، حتى بلغ سلطانه من جنوب فارس إلى الشمال الغربي لبحر  قزوين من إيران، وهي وإن كانت منطقة كبيرة إلا أنها كلها كانت مليئة  بالقلاقل والاضطرابات والارتباكات، بالإضافة إلى العداءات الكثيرة التي  أورثها جلال الدين في قلوب كل سكان المنطقة، وسياسة العداءات والمكائد  والاضطرابات ورثها جلال الدين بن خوارزم عن أبيه محمد بن خوارزم، ولم تأت  هذه السياسة إلا بالويلات الشديدة على الأمة، وليت المسلمين يفقهون.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**تولي الظاهر بأمر الله الخلافة العباسية وتحسن الأوضاع في عهده (30)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

في آخر سنة (622هـ) توفي الخليفة الظالم الفاسد  المستبد الناصر لدين الله، بعد أن حكم البلاد (47) سنة، وتولى الحكم بعده  ابنه الظاهر بأمر الله،
وكان على النقيض تماماً من أبيه، فقد كان رجلاً صالحاً تقياً، أظهر من العدل والإحسان ما لم يُسبق إلا عند القليل.
*حتى قال ابن الأثير:* لو قال قائل: إنه لم يل الخلافة بعد عمر بن عبد العزيز  مثله لكان القائل صادقاً، فقد رفع الضرائب الباهظة، وأعاد للناس حقوقهم،  وأخرج المظلومين من السجون، وتصدق على الفقراء، حتى قيل في حقه: إنه كان  غريباً تماماً على هذا الزمان الفاسد.

ثم  قال ابن الأثير فيه كلمة في منتهى العجب، فقال: إني أخاف أن تقصر مدة  خلافته؛ لأن زماننا وأهله لا يستحقون خلافته، فقد كان المجتمع فاسدًا إلى  هذا الحد.

وصدق ظن ابن الأثير، فقد مات  الظاهر بأمر الله بعد تسعة أشهر، ومع ذلك فكما يذكر الرواة: رخصت الأسعار  جداً في فترة حكمه, فتحسن الاقتصاد في العراق في تسعة شهور، وهي إشارات لا  تخفى على عاقل، فالحمد لله الذي وضع في الأرض سنناً لا تتبدل ولا تتغير.
ثم تولى الحكم بعد الظاهر بأمر الله المستنصر بالله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


وفاة جنكيز خان (31)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

في سنة (624هـ) حدث أمر هام ومحوري، فقد توفي  القائد التتري المجرم السفاح جنكيز خان عليه لعنة الله، وكان عمره (72)  سنة، ملأها بالدماء والسفك والقتل والسلب والنهب، وأقام مملكة واسعة جداً  من كوريا في الشرق إلى فارس في الغرب، وبناها على جماجم البشر، ومعظمهم من  المسلمين.

ولكن اللوم كل اللوم على الذي أوصل المسلمين إلى هذه الحالة من الضعف، التي مكنت هذا الفاسد من أن يفعل في بلاد المسلمين ما يشاء.


وبموت جنكيز خان هدأت الأمور نسبياً في هذه المنطقة، واحتفظ التتار  بما ملكوه من بلاد المسلمين إلى وسط إيران تقريباً، وكان جلال الدين يبسط  سيطرته على المناطق الغربية من إيران ومن بحر قزوين، ووقف القتال، وكأن كل  فريق قد رضي بما يملك، وكأن التتار في دولتهم وجلال الدين في دولته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

تسليم المسلمين بيت المقدس للصليبيين (32)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

استقرت الأمور، وهدأت نسبياً في الفترة من سنة (*624هـ*) إلى سنة (*627هـ*)، أي: ثلاث سنوات.
وكان المسلمون خلال هذه الفترة على ما عهدوه من الخلاف والشقاق والنفاق وسوء الأخلاق، ولم يستغلوا مصيبة التتار في زعيمهم الكبير جنكيز خان لجمع صفوفهم وتحرير بلادهم، ولكن شغلوا بأنفسهم، وبمحاربة بعضهم لبعض.

وهذه  الحالة لم تكن فقط في أرض العراق وغرب إيران فقط، ولا بين جلال الدين  والخليفة العباسي فقط، بل كانت عامة في عموم العالم الإسلامي، فكل المنطقة  كان تموج بالاضطربات والفتن، وكانت الحروب مستمرة بين أمراء المسلمين في الشام  ومصر، ولم تتحد كلمتهم أبداً، مع أن معظم الحكام في هذه المنطقة كانوا من  الأيوبيين، وبينهم صلة رحم قوية، وكانت تقوم الحرب أحياناً بين الإخوة  الأشقاء.
في سنة (626هـ) حدث أمر مريع،

وهو تسليم بيت المقدس  الذي حرره صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله قبل ذلك بـ (40) سنة إلى الصليبيين  صلحاً، فقد اتفق أمراء الشام على إعطاء بيت المقدس للنصارى الصليبيين؛  ليساعدوهم على غزو مصر، وتخيلوا كيف كانت المأساة في ذلك الوقت؟ نعوذ بالله من الضعف بعد القوة، ومن الذلة بعد العزة، ومن الخذلان بعد النصر.

وعند  رؤية هذه الأحداث في كل بلاد المسلمين نعلم سبب تمكن التتار من هذه البلاد  مع ضخامتها وأعدادها وثرواتها، فهذه سنة ثابتة في الكون، ومن كانت هذه  حالته فلابد أن يسلط عليه طواغيت الأرض، فالله عز وجل لا ينصر إلا من نصره،  {إِنْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ  فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ} [آل عمران:160]، لا أحد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


احتلال التتار لأذربيجان وتوقفهم بعد ذلك عن الحروب (33)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

*دخلت سنة (628هـ) تحمل هجمة تترية بشعة جديدة على الأمة الإسلامية، فقد استقر ملك التتار  في منغوليا، وتولى القيادة بعد جنكيز خان زعيم جديد اسمه أوكيتاي، فكان هو  الخاقان الجديد للدولة التترية، وكلمة خاقان تعني: الزعيم أو الرئيس  للبلاد، فهو لقب مثل: قيصر بالنسبة للدولة الرومانية، أو كسرى بالنسبة  للدولة الفارسية وغيرهما.
نظم أوكيتاي أمور دولته في الأربع السنوات  الماضية في منطقة منغوليا والصين، وبدأ يفكر من جديد في اجتياح العالم  الإسلامي، بل وفكر في استكمال الحروب في داخل روسيا، والخروج منها على  أوروبا.*
*في سنة (629هـ) بعد موت جلال الدين بشهور أكمل شورماجان الحروب واحتل إقليم أذربيجان من جديد، يعني: أنه مر من إيران ودخل أذربيجان.*
*
ثم  قرر أن يوقف الحروب؛ لكي يرسخ أقدام التتار في هذه المناطق الواسعة، فأوقف  الحروب 5 سنوات كاملة، من عام (629هـ) إلى عام (634هـ)، وأثناء هذه  السنوات الخمس لم تخرج عليه ثورة مسلمة واحدة، ولم يتحرك له جيش مسلم من أي  بلد، مع أن جيوش المسلمين كانت تملأ المناطق المجاورة لفارس وأذربيجان في  كل مكان، في العراق والموصل ومصر والحجاز والشام وغيرها، ولكن الكل كان  يشعر أن هذا أمر يهم أهل فارس وأذربيجان، وأنه ليس يهم جميع المسلمين، فلم  يشعر المسلمون في الأقطار التي لم تصب بعد بويلات التتار أن عليهم واجباً  تجاه هذه البلاد المنكوبة، ولم يشعروا أبداً أن الدائرة حتماً ستدور عليهم  في يوم من الأيام.*
*
أضف إلى ذلك أن المسلمين  في العراق والشام ومصر والحجاز كان غالبيتهم من العرب، بينما غالب  المسلمين في إقليم فارس وأذربيجان وشرق الدولة الخوارزمية كانوا من غير  العرب، ومع غياب الفهم الإسلامي الصحيح، والاستيعاب الكامل للأسس الحقيقية  التي يبنى عليها الدين، لم يعد العربي يشعر بأخيه غير العربي ولا العكس، بل  كانوا يشعرون أنهم غرباء عن بعضهم البعض، وهم في الحقيقة إخوة، كما قال  تعالى: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ} } [الحجرات: 10].*
*
أمر  شنيع حقاً ألا يشعر المسلم العربي بأخيه المسلم التركي أو الأفغاني أو  الشيشاني أو الهندي أو الفارسي، فهذا أمر قاصم لظهر الأمة الإسلامية،  فالإسلام دين لا يرتبط بعرق ولا عنصر ولا لون ولا جنس، ولا يرتبط إلا  بالإيمان بالله وبرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالإسلام لا يرتبط إلا  برباط العقيدة، ولا شيء غيرها.*
*
وقد روى الإمام أحمد بسند مرسل عن أبي نضرة رحمه الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «يأيها  الناس! ألا إن ربكم واحد، وإن أباكم واحد، ألا لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي،  ولا لعجمي على عربي، ولا لأحمر على أسود، ولا لأسود على أحمر إلا بالتقوى».
فالقاعدة  واضحة، فلا مكان لعرق أو لون في الإسلام، وإنما المكان للتقوى فقط،  فالمسلم الصادق حقاً هو الذي يتحمس لمن اشترك معه في العقيدة ولو اختلف  أصله أو لونه أو نسبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


الأسباب التي أدت إلى هزيمة المسلمين أمام التتار (34)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

من المواقف التي مرت، ومن الروايات السابقة  والتحليلات والدراسة تتبين لنا أمراض هامة، كانت سبباً في هذه المأساة التي  مر بها المسلمون في هذه الفترة العصيبة من تاريخ أمتنا، وقد ذكرناها مفصلة  في الدرس، ونعيد ذكرها على سبيل التلخيص والإيجاز، وهي خمسة أمراض:
*أولاً:* تمكن الدنيا من قلوب المسلمين، وإذا أُشرب القلب حب الدنيا خرج منه حب الآخرة والشرع والمثل والأخلاق، وحب كل فضيلة.

*ثانياً:* التشاحن والتصارع والبغضاء التي تفشت بين المسلمين، ووصلت إلى الصراع بين ذوي الأرحام والأشقاء.
*ثالثاً:* ترك الجهاد، وعدم الاستعداد له، وعدم تربية الناس على الروح القتالية، وما ترك قوم الجهاد إلا ذلوا.

*رابعاً:*  عدم الاستعداد المادي للقتال، وعدم الرؤية الواضحة، والخطة السياسية،  والرأي الحكيم، وعدم التدرب على القتال وإعداد السلاح له، فلم يكن يوجد أي  نوع من الإعداد في الأمة الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت.

*خامساً:* القبلية، والاعتداد بالعنصر والعرق، وعدم اعتراف المسلمين بإخوانهم المسلمين المنتمين إلى أعراق مختلفة.
والمرض  الواحد من هذه الأمراض الخمسة يهلك أمة، فكيف لو اجتمعت هذه الأمراض  وغيرها في الأمة الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت؟ هذا كله يفسر ما حدث من اجتياح  تتري رهيب للأمة الإسلامية.
ثبّت شورماجان قدمه في المنطقة خمس سنوات،  إلى سنة (634هـ)، ثم في هذه السنة عاد الجيش التتري إلى اجتياح العالم من  جديد، ولقد اختلف هذا الاجتياح اختلافات كثيرة عما سبق، ليس في طريقة  القتال أو أسلوب الحرب، فدموية التتار  لم تتغير أبداً، ولكن في المناطق المفتوحة، فقد دخل جيش التتار مناطق  جديدة لم يدخلوها قبل ذلك، ولقد اختلف الأمر حتى في طرق الإعداد، وفي  السياسة التترية بصفة عامة، ولقد عانى أهل الأرض جميعاً معاناة شديدة من  هذا الغزو التتري الجديد.

ترى ما هي تفاصيل  هذا الغزو؟ وما هو رد العالم الإسلامي؟ وهل سيفكر التتار في غزو العراق أم  لا؟ وما هو موقف الصليبيين في أوربا من هذه الحملات التترية البشعة؟ هذا  ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في المحاضرة القادمة.

أسأل  الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، وأن يعلمنا  ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، {فَسَتَذْكُرُون   مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} [غافر: 44].
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

خطة غزو العراق (احتلال التتار لأرمينيا وجورجيا والشيشان وداغستان) (35)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

احتل التتار  الأجزاء الشرقية للدولة الإسلامية حتى وصلوا إلى حدود العراق، ثم بدءوا في  التفكير والتخطيط والعمل الدءوب لإسقاط بغداد عاصمة الخلافة العباسية،  وأعدوا خطة الغزو حتى تمكنوا من إسقاط الخلافة العباسية، والمسلمون في  غفلتهم سادرون.

اما بعد: هذه المحاضرة الرابعة  من محاضرات قصة التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت، وفي المحاضرات السابقة  رأينا انهيار العالم الإسلامي أمام الضربات التترية المتوالية، وكيف وقع  المسلمون في أخطاء قاتلة أدت إلى هذه المأساة المركبة التي مرت بالأمة بصفة  عامة،
ورأينا كيف فتن المسلمون بالدنيا وتركوا الجهاد  واختلفوا وتفرقوا ولم يعدوا أي عدة مناسبة أو غير مناسبة لقتال التتار،  وبالتالي لم يكن هذا السقوط المزري مفاجأة بل كان أمراً متوقعاً جداً، وهو  يتوافق تماماً مع سنن الله عز وجل في الأرض.

وقفنا  في المحاضرة السابقة على ابتداء شورماجان القائد التتري الكبير في المنطقة  الفارسية وأذربيجان بالتخطيط لغزو جديد واجتياح قادم لمناطق جديدة، وكان  ذلك في سنة 634 هجرية، وفي هذه السنة ألتف شورماجان حول بحر قزوين من ناحية  الغرب وانطلق شمالاً لاستكمال السيطرة على المنطقة، وبسرعة كبيرة جداً  استطاع أن يعيد بسط سيطرة التتار على أقاليم أرمينيا وجورجيا والشيشان  وداغستان، وأرسل جيشاً آخر لاستكمال بسط النفوذ على شمال هذه المناطق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

احتلال التتار لروسيا (36)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

ثم بدأ باتو بن جاجي وكان من أكبر قواد التتار  مطلقاً بقيادة الحملات التترية شمال بحر قزوين في سنة 634، فقمع القبائل  التي تسكن في نهر الفولجا الروسي، ثم زحف بعد ذلك على البلاد الروسية  الواسعة، وبدأ هذا الزحف على روسيا في سنة 635هـ، وقام بمذابح بشعة شنيعة  في روسيا النصرانية من حين دخلها إلى أن انتهى منها،
واستولى  على العديد من المدن الروسية، فقد سقطت مدينة ريدان، ثم بعدها بقليل سقطت  مدينة كولومونا، ثم سقطت مدينة فلاديمير، وكانت مدينة كبيرة جداً جداً، حيث  صمدت ستة أيام فقط في وجه التتار ثم سقطت سقوطاً كاملاً، وذبح غالب  سكانها، ثم سقطت مدينة سوذال،
ثم توجهت الجيوش  التترية إلى أعظم مدن روسيا موسكو واجتاحوها ودمروها في أيام معدودات، ثم  سقطت بعد ذلك مدن يورييف وجاليش وبريسلاف وروستوف وغيرها إلى أن احتل  التتار دولة روسيا بكاملها في سنتين، من سنة 635 إلى 636، ومساحة روسيا 17  مليون كيلو متر مربع، وليست المشكلة في هذه المساحة الهائلة، بل إنها  يسكنها أعداد هائلة من البشر، إضافة إلى أن طقسها شديد البرودة وأجواءها  صعبة جداً،
ومع ذلك فإن التتار انتهوا من روسيا  كلها في سنتين، ولم يستطع أحد أن يقف أمام التتار، ثم بعد هذا الاجتياح  توقفوا سنتين ينظمون صفوفهم ويعيدون ترتيب أمورهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**نظرة على أحوال التتار والمسلمين والنصارى عام 639هـ (37)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

ولا بد لنا أن نراجع الموقف في سنة 639هـ، ونقيم أوضاع العالم ككل في هذه السنة، وبإلقاء نظرة على كل أرجاء العالم في ذلك الوقت يتبين الآتي:
*أولاً:* وصلت حدود دولة التتار  في هذه السنة من كوريا شرقاً إلى بولندا غرباً ومن سيبيريا شمالاً إلى بحر  الصين جنوباً، فقد اتسعت دولتهم اتساعاً رهيباً جداً في وقت محدود، وأصبحت  قوتهم في ذلك الوقت هي القوة الأولى في العالم بلا منازع.

*ثانياً:*  تولى قيادة التتار بعد أوكيتاي ابنه كيوك بن أوكيتاي، وكان رأي هذا  الخاقان الجديد تثبيت أقدام التتار في البلاد المفتوحة، ولم يكن عنده سياسة  توسعية كأبيه أوكيتاي أو كـ جنكيز خان، فأوقف الفتوحات التترية في أوروبا  والعالم الإسلامي.

*ثالثاً:* ابتلع  التتار في فتوحاتهم السابقة النصف الشرقي للأمة الإسلامية، وضموا معظم  أقاليمها في آسيا إلى دولتهم، وقضوا على كل مظاهر الحضارة في هذه المناطق،  كما قضوا تماماً على أي نوع من المقاومة في هذه المناطق الواسعة.

*رابعاً:* ظل القسم الأوسط من العالم الإسلامي العراق إلى مصر،  يعني: العراق والشام والحجاز ومصر واليمن مفرقاً مشتتاً، ولم يكتف  المسلمون فيه فقط بالفرجة على الجيوش التترية وهي تسقط معظم ممالك العالم  في وقتهم، وإنما انشغلوا بالصراعات الداخلية بينهم وازداد تفككهم بصورة  كبيرة.
وكذلك كان القسم الغربي من العالم الإسلامي -ليبيا وتونس والجزائر والمغرب وغرب أفريقيا- مفككاً تماماً بعد سقوط دولة الموحدين.
فكان القسم الشرقي قد أخذه التتار، والغربي والأوسط مفككين.

*خامساً:*  ذاق الأوربيون النصارى من ويلات التتار كما ذاق المسلمون، وذبح منهم مئات  الآلاف أو الملايين، ودمرت كنائسهم وأحرقت مدنهم وهددوا تهديداً بشعاً،  ووصل التتار إلى روما عقر دار الكاثوليكية النصرانية في أوروبا.

*سادساً:*  مع أن النصارى رأوا أفعال التتار إلا أن ملوك النصارى في أوروبا الغربية  -في فرنسا وإنجلترا وإيطاليا وألمانيا- التي لم يدخلها التتار بعد كانوا  يرون أن هذه المرحلة مؤقتة وسوف تقف، يعني: لابد أن يقف التتار عن القتال  في يوم من الأيام.
أما حروب النصارى الصليبيين ضد المسلمين فكانت في رأي  زعماء أوروبا وملوكهم حروباً دائمة لا تنتهي، وكان هذا الرأي له مردود على  ملوك أوروبا، ومن ثم اعتقد ملوك الصليبيين اعتقاداً جازماً أنهم لابد أن  يتعاونوا تعاوناً كاملاً مع التتار ضد المسلمين، بالرغم من كل الأعداد  الهائلة من النصارى التي ذبحت على أيدي التتار.

وأما  لماذا يعتقد الصليبيون أن حربهم مع المسلمين دائمة وحربهم مع التتار مؤقتة  فلأن حربهم حرب عقيدة، والعداء بينهم وبين المسلمين قائم على أساس ديني،  فالصراع بينهما أبدي، والنصارى لن ينهوا القتال إلا بدخول إحدى الطائفتين  في الأخرى، كما يقول الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم: {وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ}  [البقرة: 120]، وأما حروب التتار فلم تكن حروب عقيدة أبداً، فعقيدة التتار  كانت عقيدة مشوهة وباهتة جداً، وهي مجموعة من أديان شتى، ولم نسمع عن قائد  تتري واحد أنه حاول نشر هذه العقيدة في البلاد المغنومة، وإنما كان كل هدف التتار هو الإبادة والتشريد وجمع المال وسبي النساء والأطفال وغير ذلك من أمور التخريب، ومن كانت هذه صفته فلا يكتب له الاستمرار أبداً.
فلذلك  وعلى الرغم من الصدمات التي تلقتها أوروبا على يد التتار إلا أن أوروبا  استمرت في تجهيز حملاتها لغزو بلاد المسلمين، واستمرت في تكثيف الجهود  لإنشاء العلاقات والمعاملات الدبلوماسية مع التتار.

*سابعاً:*  بدأ يحدث تغير عقائدي في الجيش التتري بعد حملات التتار في أوروبا، وهذا  سيكون له مردود مهم بعد وقت، وسبب هذا التغير العقائدي الذي حصل في جيش  التتار كان بسبب زواج عدد كبير من قادة المغول من فتيات نصرانيات أوروبيات،  وبذلك بدأت الديانة النصرانية تتغلغل نسبياً في البلاط المغولي، وقد ساعد  هذا على إمكانية أن يتعاون التتار بعد ذلك مع الصليبيين، وأن يجتمع الحقدان  الصليبي والتتري على إسقاط الخلافة العباسية وبلاد الشام، وعلى غيرها من الخطوات.

*ثامناً*:  استمرت الحروب الصليبية الأوروبية على المسلمين في مصر والشام ولم تنقطع،  فمع كل هذه المجازر التترية في أوروبا إلا أن المجازر الصليبية في بلاد  الشام ومصر لم تنقطع في ذلك الوقت، وقد كانت تحت حكم الأيوبيين في آخر  أيامهم، وكان الصراع دائراً بين بعضهم بعضاً، فكان المسلمون واقعون في مثلث  خطير، الصليبيون من ناحية والتتار من ناحية، وزعماء المسلمين من ناحية  ثالثة.

*تاسعاً:* في سنة  640 هجرية توفي المستنصر بالله الخليفة العباسي، وتولى الخلافة العباسية في  ذلك الوقت ابنه المستعصم بالله، وكان عمره 30 سنة في ذلك الوقت، وهو الذي  سقطت الخلافة العباسية في زمانه، وكان مشهوراً بكثرة تلاوة القرآن والنظر  في التفسير والفقه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تولي منكو خان قيادة التتار (38)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

وخلال هذه الأحداث لم يكن الوضع في منغوليا مستقراً، فالتتار لم  يستطيعوا قبول امرأة كيوك ملكة عليهم، ومن ثم اجتمع المجلس الوطني للتتار،  واختار في سنة 649هـ منكو خان خاقاناً جديداً للتتار، وقد أدى هذا الاختيار  إلى تحول كبير جداً في سياسة التتار  وتغيير جذري في المناطق المحيطة بالتتار، فقد كان لـ منكو خان سياسة  توسعية شديدة الشبه بسياسة جنكيز خان المؤسس الأول لدولة التتار، وبسياسة  أوكيتاي الذي فتحت أوروبا في عهده.

ولذلك فأول ما فكر فيه منكو خان بعدما استلم الحكم هو إسقاط الخلافة العباسية واجتياح الشام ومصر وإفريقيا، وكانت أحلامه التوسعية تشمل كل مكان على الأرض.
وللأسف الشديد فإن أمراء المسلمين وشعوبهم في ذلك الوقت  لم تكن أبداً على مستوى الحدث الكبير، حدث تولية منكو خان وبداية الأحلام  التوسعية في الأراضي المسلمة، فالناس مكثوا عشر سنين بدون قتال من سنة 639  إلى سنة 649، توقفت فيها الفتوحات التترية، وهي فترة حكم كيوك ثم أوغول  قيميش، والغريب جداً في هذه الفترة أن الحكام والشعوب بل والعلماء كانوا قد  نسوا تماماً أن النصف الشرقي من الأمة الإسلامية واقع تحت الاحتلال  التتري، وأنهم أصبحوا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الخلافة العباسية والشام ومصر  والحجاز، حتى إن المؤرخين الذين أرخوا لهذه الفترة لم يذكروا البتة شيئاً  عن التتار.
فعلى سبيل المثال لو فتحنا البداية والنهاية لـ ابن كثير  -وهو لم يعش في تلك الفترة وإنما نقل عن المؤرخين الذين عاصروها وكتبوا  عنها- من سنة 639هـ إلى سنة 649هـ لن تجد ولا كلمة على التتار، وكأن القضية  التترية قد حلت تماماً.
وسنجد ابن كثير رحمه الله يصف لنا في هذه  الفترة حياة طبيعية جداً في العراق والشام ومصر، وأموراً في منتهى البساطة،  فالخليفة يعالج بعض المشاكل الاقتصادية ويتصدق على بعض الفقراء، فقد يحدث  وباء فيعالج، أو غلاء يشق على الناس فيأتي الخليفة يتصدق ببعض الأموال  لمقاومة الغلاء، وأحدهم يفتح مدرسة، وآخر يفتح داراً للضيافة، وثالث داراً  للطب، ويذكر من أحوال هذه السنوات أنه مات فلان من الأدباء، وفلان من  الشعراء، وفلان من الوزراء، وأما العلماء الذين يخطبون على المنابر وفي حلقات العلم  ويشرحون للناس خطر التتار، ويذكرونهم بمصيبة المسلمين في البلاد المنكوبة  بالتتار، والحكام الذين يجهزون الشعوب ليوم لا محالة هو آت فلا وجود لهم في  ذلك الزمان. فخبر التتار وأحداثهم لم تكن مشتهرة في ذلك الوقت، ولذلك  اختفى ذكرها من كتب التاريخ.

وهكذا كانت أحداث ذلك الزمان تشير  جميعها إلى أن اجتياحاً تترياً جديداً سوف يحدث قريباً جداً على غرار  الاجتياح التتري الأول الذي حدث في زمان جنكيز خان أو الاجتياح التتري  الثاني الذي حدث في زمان أوكيتاي، ولعله يكون أشد وأنكى؛ لأنه كلما ازداد  خنوع المسلمين ازداد طمع التتار وغيرهم فيهم، وكلما فرط المسلمون في شيء  طمع أعداء الأمة في هذا الشيء وفي الذي يليه، وهذه سنة ثابتة لأهل الباطل

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أعوان منكو خان في حكم دولة التتار (39)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

منذ تولى منكو خان زعامة دولة التتار  بدأ يفكر في إسقاط الخلافة العباسية، وقد كان قائداً قوياً حازماً، وكان  له ثلاثة من الإخوة على قدر كبير جداً من القوة والقدرة على القيادة،  فساعده ذلك على التملك والحكم بصورة أكبر،
فأما أخوه أريق بوقا فقعد معه في قراقورم يساعده في إدارة المملكة الواسعة.
وأما الأخ الثاني واسمه قبيلاي فقد أوكل إليه إدارة المنطقة الشرقية من الدولة التترية يعني: منطقة الصين وما حولها من أقطار.

وأما الأخ الثالث هولاكو فقد أوكل إليه فارس وما حولها، وكان واقفاً في مواجهة الخلافة العباسية الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت وكلنا نسمع عن اسم هولاكو، فهو الزعيم التتري السفاح الذي لا يمتلك أي نزعة إنسانية من أي نوع، فقد كان لا يرتوي إلا بدماء البشر،

وكان تماماً كسلفه جنكيز خان لعنهما الله، فهو شخصية من أبشع الشخصيات في التاريخ قاطبة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**إعداد هولاكو لغزو الدولة العباسية (40)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

كان هولاكو واقفاً أمام الدولة الإسلامية، ولذلك  كان مجال العمل الرئيسي له البلاد الإسلامية، ومعظم الدماء التي أسالها  كانت دماء إسلامية، ومعظم الآلام التي زرعها في قلوب البشر كانت آلاماً في  قلوب المسلمين، وكأن الحقد الذي كان في قلبه لم يكن كافياً على الأمة  الإسلامية، فتزوج هولاكو من امرأة اسمها طقز خاتون، وكانت نصرانية شديدة  الحقد على المسلمين، فاجتمع الحقد التتري مع الحقد الصليبي في مواجهة  الخلافة العباسية والشام وما بعدها، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

ومنذ  تسلم هولاكو قيادة القطاع الغربي من الدولة التترية وتمركز في فارس بدأ  يعد العدة لإسقاط الخلافة العباسية، وبكل أمانة فقد كان إعداده لإسقاط  الخلافة العباسية إعداداً مبهراً وعظيماً، وكان رد فعل المسلمين لهذا  الإعداد المبهر والعظيم تافهاً وحقيراً جداً، والله عز وجل له سنن لا تتبدل  ولا تتغير،
*منها:* أن الذي يأخذ بأسباب النصر من أهل الدنيا  يعطيه الله عز وجل إياه وإن كان كافراً، والذي يتخلى عن أسبابه لابد أن  ينهزم وإن كان مسلماً، يقول سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ} [هود: 15].

فـ  هولاكو أعد إعداداً جيداً فلم يبخس أبداً، فمنذ استلم القيادة في غرب  الدولة التترية سنة 649 ومع حقده الشديد ورغبته الملحة في تدمير الخلافة  الإسلامية واشتياقه الكامل لكنوز العباسيين وكثرة جنوده وتفوقه العسكري  الظاهر إلا أنه برغم كل هذا لم يتسرع، ولم يدخل مباشرة، وبدأ يعد العدة في  صبر مدة خمس سنوات كاملة من سنة 649 إلى سنة 654 في نشاط، مع أنه سيقابل  خصماً ضعيفاً جداً في ذلك الوقت.

وهذا  الإعداد في معظمه كان يتم علناً على مرأى ومسمع من المسلمين وغيرهم،  والتاريخ يتكرر، ودول المسلمين الآن تحتل على مرأى ومسمع العالم، ويكتب  عنها على صفحات الجرائد والانترنت، وتنشر عبر القنوات عن خطواته في الإعداد  للغزو، ومع ذلك لا يتحرك أحد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

سعي التتار لعقد تحالفات مع ملوك النصارى ونتائج ذلك (41)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

كل هذا الذي حدث في هذا الوقت كان على المحورين الدبلوماسي والسياسي لدولة التتار،  وذلك لإسقاط الخلافة العباسية، فالسفارة الصليبية الأولى في عهد منكو خان  فشلت، وأما سفارة ملك أرمينيا فقد نجحت نجاحاً كبيراً سواء بالنسبة لملك  أرمينيا أو ملك التتار.
وكان من رغبات منكو خان أيضاً أن يعقد تحالفات مع أمراء الممالك الصليبية في الشام،  فالنصارى الكاثوليك كان لهم أكثر من مملكة أو إمارة في منطقة الشام  وتركيا، فقد كان لهم إمارات في أنطاكية وطرابلس وصيدا وحيفا وعكا وغيرها،  فأراد منكو خان أن يتحالف مع هؤلاء الأمراء؛ وذلك لشغل المسلمين في منطقة  الشام وتركيا عن الخلافة العباسية؛ حتى لا يدافعون عنها، ولتشجيع هؤلاء  الأمراء الصليبيين أرسل لهم ملك التتار طالباً التحالف معهم مع هيثوم ملك  أرمينيا، فقد أصبح مجرد رسول وسفير لدولة التتار، وذلك مثل الرحلات  الم****ة لوزير خارجية إنجلترا في إيران وباكستان وأفغانستان وتركيا  وغيرها، والتاريخ يتكرر، ووعد ملك التتار أمراء الإمارات الصليبية في الشام  بإعطائهم بيت المقدس هدية إذا ساعدوه في إسقاط الخلافة العباسية، وكأنه  يملك بيت المقدس.

وبيت المقدس كان قد أعطي  هدية من قبل المسلمين في الشام إلى نصارى الإمارات الصليبية سنة 626 كما  قلنا قبل ذلك، ثم حرر في سنة 643هـ على يد الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب ملك  مصر في ذلك الوقت.

ومع  كل هذا التشجيع فقد تردد أمراء الإمارات الصليبية في الشام في مساعدته  باستثناء بوهمند أمير أنطاكية، فقد استحسن هذا الأمر جداً، وانضم مباشرة  إلى ملك التتار، وأما بقية الأمراء الصليبيين في الشام فقد رفضوا هذه  الفكرة ولم يستحسنوها، لسببين:
*أولاً:* أنهم يعلمون أن التتار لا عهد لهم، وقد يبيعونهم دون ثمن، ويضحون بهم في مقابل أي شيء أو بلا مقابل.
*ثانياً:*  أنهم يعيشون في قلب العالم الإسلامي، وخطورة المسلمين عليهم كخطورة التتار  بل لعلها أقرب، ومن ثم لم يتحمس هؤلاء للتحالف المعلن مع التتار، وآثروا  الانتظار إلى أن تتم الحرب بين التتار وبين المسلمين، ومن انتصر منهم  سارعوا إليه ويسمون هذا سياسة.

وقد سعى  منكو خان أيضاً إلى عقد بعض الاتفاقيات مع نصارى الشام والعراق من عامة  النصارى الذين ليسوا بأمراء، الذين كانوا يعيشوا في كنف الدولة الإسلامية  في الشام والعراق، ولم تكن هذه اتفاقات رسمية أو معلنة، بل كانت اتفاقات  سرية مع بعض رءوس النصارى والقساوسة؛ حتى يسهلوا مهمة دخول التتار إلى  البلاد وينقلوا الأخبار من وإلى التتار، وقد نجح منكو خان في الوصول إلى  بعض الرءوس الكبيرة في الشام والعراق وعلى رأسهم ماكيكا بطريرك بغداد، فكان  عاملاً مساعداً هاماً في دخول بغداد.

ثم  عقد منكو خان معاهدات مع مملكة الكرج النصرانية بعد أن دمرها التتار ثلاث  مرات على حرب المسلمين، وإذا كان تاريخ التتار مع مملكة الكرج أسود فكذلك  تاريخ المسلمين مع مملكة الكرج أسود، فقد كانت بينهم حروب طويلة جداً  وقديمة.
وحروبهم مع المسلمين كانت حروباً عقائدية، كما قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: {وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا}  [البقرة: 217]، فتعاونوا مع التتار للمصلحة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**الإعداد السياسي والدبلوماسي (42)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*المحور الثاني:* الاستعداد  السياسي والدبلوماسي، فبدأ في محاولة عقد بعض الأحلاف السياسية مع بعض  الأطراف والقوى الموجودة على الأرض؛ لضمان نجاح المهمة الكبيرة وإسقاط  الخلافة العباسية، وهذا تغير كبير جداً في السياسة التترية، ويحتاج إلى وقت  ومجهود، والتتار طول عمرهم لم يعرفوا التحالفات ولا الدبلوماسية، فقد  كانوا دائماً محاربين للأطراف الأخرى، لأن هذه الخطوة جديدة على السياسة  التترية الآن فقد تولاها منكو خان شخصياً خاقان التتار الجديد سنة 651 من الهجرة،
يعني:  بعد سنتين من حكمه، فقد استقبل سفارة صليبية أرسلت من قبل لويس التاسع ملك  فرنسا، الذي نزل سنة 647 في دمياط، ثم هزم في سنة 648 في موقعتين شهيرتين  جداً، أولاهما: موقعة المنصورة، والثانية: موقعة فارسكور وأسر فيها ثم فدي  بالمال، وكان عنده حقد كبير جداً على الشام ومصر،
ويريد  أن يعيد الكرة في حربه من جديد، ففي سنة 651هـ أرسل سفارة جديدة إلى منكو  خان يريد التعاون معه ضد المسلمين، وبدأت المفاوضات ولكنها فشلت، فـ منكو  خان كان رجلاً في منتهى الصراحة، فهو لم يكن متعوداً على الأحلاف كما قلنا،  ولم يكن يعرف السياسة من وجهة نظر الغرب، فالغرب عنده طرق ملتوية من تنميق  الألفاظ واختيار العبارات للحصول على ما يريد دون أن يشعر الطرف الآخر أنه  فرط في شيء، فـ منكو خان لم يكن يعرف أي شيء عن النفاق  الأوروبي المعروف، ولا يعرف الابتسامة الأوروبية التي تخفي وراءها كل  الحقد، بل كان رجلاً في منتهى البساطة والوضوح جداً، ويحدد رغباته مباشرة،  فقال في بداية المفاوضات في أول كلامه:
إنني لا  أقبل أن يكون في العالم سيد سواي، أنا لا أعرف كلمة صديق إنما أعرف كلمة  سادة، أصدقائي هم من يتبعونني ويعلنون الولاء والطاعة الكاملة لي، وأعدائي  هم الذين يحاربونني ولا يقبلون طاعتي سياسة بسيطة جداً، وهي سياسة القطب  الواحد في العالم، فهو يقسم العالم إلى دول صديقة، أي: تابعة، ودول مارقة،  أي: معادية، وبالطبع رفض ملك فرنسا لويس التاسع أن يتحالف على أساس هذا  الشرط، ومن ثم فشلت المفاوضات الأولى بين التتار وبين نصارى غرب أوروبا.
وهذه أول مفاوضة عملها منكو خان ولم تتم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تحالف التتار مع هيثوم ملك أرمينية والأسباب الدافعة لذلك (43)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

 
وإذا كان نصارى غرب أوروبا وملوكها القدماء يرفضون  التعاون مع منكو خان على أساس التبعية فهناك من الملوك الآخرين من يقبل  بذلك، ويعتبر هذا نوعاً من الواقعية، وعلى سبيل المثال هيثوم ملك أرمينيا  النصرانية فكر في التحالف مع التتار  على أساس التبعية وكما يريد منكو خان، فملك أرمينيا يعلم قوة التتار، بل  قد دمرت بلاده قبل ذلك مرتين على يد التتار، مرة في عهد جنكيز خان ثم في  عهد أوكيتاي، وكذلك يعلم أن دولته ضعيفة هزيلة لا تقارن بأي حال من الأحوال  بدولة التتار القوية، فمساحة أرمينيا كلها لا تزيد على 30 ألف كيلو متر  مربع، يعني: مثل مساحة محافظتين من محافظات مصر،  وفوق ذلك فملك أرمينيا يعلم أنه محصور بين قوات التتار من جهة وقوات  المسلمين من جهة أخرى، والعداء قديم جداً بينه وبين المسلمين، فهو يتحرق  شوقاً لغزو بلاد المسلمين وإسقاط الخلافة العباسية، وإن لم يقبل الآن  بالتبعية للتتار فسيرغم عليها غداً، فسيدخل التتار العراق وأرمينيا وساعتها  سيفقد كل شيء بلا ثمن.

كل هذا دفع هيثوم  إلى أن يذهب بنفسه لمقابلة منكو خان في قراقورم عاصمة المغول، فلم يبعث  سفارة مثل ملوك أوروبا، ومنكو خان كان غضبان نتيجة فشل السفارة الصليبية  الأولى، فبدأ يتعلم طرق السياسة والاعتماد على المظاهر والكلمات المنمقة  المختارة، فأقام احتفالاً كبيراً واستقبالاً رسمياً مهيباً لـ هيثوم ملك  أرمينيا، وعامله كملك لا كتابع وإن كانت كل بنود الاتفاق لا تقوم إلا بين  سيد وتابع لا ملك وملك، وإنما كان كل واحد منها يمثل على الثاني تمثيلية  مكشوفة لغرض السياسة، وبعد الاستقبال الحافل الكبير لملك أرمينيا قدم ملك  أرمينيا نفسه على أنه من رعايا منكو خان، فأعطاه منكو خان وعوداً كبيرة  وهدايا عظيمة؛ يشتري بذلك ولاءه وتبعيته، ولم يقل له: افعل كذا وكذا، ولكن  فخمه وعظمه وأعطاه، وكان مما أعطاه:
*أولاً:* ضمان سلامة ممتلكات الملك هيثوم الشخصية، وهذه أهم شيء عند هيثوم.
*ثانياً:* إعفاء كل الكنائس المسيحية والأديرة من الضرائب، فالتتار كان يفرضون الضرائب على كل شيء.
*ثالثاً:*  مساعدة الأرمن في استرداد المدن التي أخذها السلاجقة المسلمون من الأرمن  في حروبهم معهم، وقد كان بين الأرمن وبين السلاجقة في تركيا تاريخ طويل من  الحروب، فوعده منكو خان هذه المدن إليه.
*رابعاً:* اعتبار ملك أرمينيا كبير مستشاري الخاقان الكبير منكو خان فيما يختص بشئون غرب آسيا، وأعطاه مركزاً ومكانة.
وكان هذا العطف التتري على ملك أرمينيا النصراني الضعيف الذي لا تقارن قوته بأي صورة من الصور بقوة التتار لعدة أسباب، وهي:

*أولاً:* للاستفادة  من خبرة ملك أرمينيا في حرب المسلمين، فالعلاقة بين الأرمن والمسلمين  قديمة جداً، وقد خبر الأرمن بلاد المسلمين وطبائعهم، فلاشك أن المعلومات  التي سيحملها ملك أرمينيا إلى ملك التتار سيكون لها أبلغ الأثر في احتلال  بلاد المسلمين، وتذكر ما حدث بين أمريكا وإنجلترا من تحالف، فأمريكا تحالفت  مع إنجلترا الضعيفة جداً مقارنة بأمريكا، ولكنها عندها خبرة كبيرة جداً في  أرض المسلمين، وبالذات في أرض العراق وأفغانستان، فإنجلترا قبل ذلك احتلت  أفغانستان والعراق.
*ثانياً:* حاجة التتار إلى أعوان  لإدارة هذه الأملاك الواسعة، وإذا كان هؤلاء الأعوان من أهل البلد أو  مجاورين له فهذا يعطيه قدرة أكبر على إدارة هذه البلاد وعلى تهدئة الشعوب  في هذه المناطق.
*ثالثاً:* بهذه الخطوة يفتح ملك التتار  باب المعاملات من جديد مع النصارى، فهو خسر قبل ذلك معاهداته مع النصارى في  غرب أوروبا، والآن قام بمعاهدات مع ملك أرمينيا، والأرمن كاثوليك مثل غرب  أوروبا، فمن الممكن أن يكون ملك أرمينيا رسولاً بين التتار وبين ملوك غرب  أوروبا، فتاريخ التتار مع النصارى في أوروبا تاريخ أسود، فآلاف وملايين  النصارى ذبحوا على يد التتار، ومنكو خان يريد إصلاح العلاقات من جديد من  أجل أن يسقط الخلافة العباسية إسقاطاً كاملاً.
*رابعاً:* إن  الاتحاد مع مملكة أرمينيا سيكون له عامل نفسي كبير عند المسلمين، فالحرب  مع التتار شيء ومع قوات التحالف شيء آخر، ومع أن القوات المتحالفة مع  التتار لا تمثل شيئاً بالمرة بالنسبة إلى التتار، إلا أن كلمة التحالف لها  وقع خاص جداً على قلوب الناس، ومن أجل ذلك تجد الدول الكبيرة تتحالف مع دول  لا قيمة لها؛ حتى يسموا جيشهم جيش التحالف.
*خامساً وأخيراً:*  قد توكل إلى القوات الأرمينية المتحالفة مع التتار بعض المهام الخطرة في  المناطق الملتهبة، فيحارب فيها الأرمن ويكون ضحاياها من الأرمن وليس من  التتار، وهذا كما بدأت إنجلترا تسيطر على منطقة البصرة وما حولها، والناظر  إلى هذه المفاوضات بين التتار وبين الأرمن يجد أن التتار لم يخسروا شيئاً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**إصلاح البنية التحتية (44)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*وقد اشتغل هولاكو في أربعة محاور رئيسة:*
*المحور الأول:*  الاهتمام بالبنية التحتية، وتجهيز مسرح العمليات الذي سيتم فيه القتال؛  ليضمن بذلك استمرارية وسيولة الإمداد والتموين من الصين إلى بغداد، ومن أجل  ذلك عمل الآتي:
*1* - بدأ في إصلاح كافة الطرق من  الصين إلى العراق وتهيئتها لاستيعاب الأعداد الهائلة من الجيوش التترية، مع  المسافات الرهيبة الطويلة والطبيعة الجبلية القاسية لمنطقة طاجاكستان  وأفغانستان وفارس والموانع الطبيعية الكثيرة في هذه المنطقة.
*2*  - أقام الجسور الكثيرة والكبيرة على كل الأنهار في المنطقة وبالذات نهري  سيحون وجيحون، ووضع قوات تترية كافية لحماية هذه الجسور، وضمان استمرار  عمليات الإمداد والتموين.
*3* - جهز مجموعة ضخمة جداً من الناقلات العملاقة لنقل أدوات الحصار الضخمة من الصين إلى بغداد.
*4*  - كل مدينة أو مركز يتحكم في محاور الطرق من الصين إلى بغداد وضع عليه  قوات إضافية؛ حتى لا تباغت ظهور القوات التترية المتجهة من الصين إلى  العراق.
*5* - قام بشيء عجيب وفيه ذكاء شديد، فقد أخلى  كل الطرق من الصين إلى بغداد من الماشية، سواء كانت ماشية برية أو مملوكة  للسكان؛ وذلك حتى تنمو الحشائش والأعشاب؛ لتكون طعاماً كافياً للأعداد  الهائلة جداً من الخيول الخاصة بالفرسان والدواب المكلفة بحمل العتاد  الحربي والغذاء والخيام وما إلى ذلك، وبذلك لم يكن بحاجة لأن يحمل معه  طعاماً للحيوانات، ولو تعرض لمفاجأة غياب طعام الحيوانات فقد تتعطل الحرب  كلها، فالطعام بالنسبة للحيوانات مثل الوقود بالنسبة للسيارات، بل أشد،  فالسيارة بإمكانها انتظار الوقود وأما الحيوان فلا يستطيع الصبر  على الجوع، وبهذا الإعداد استطاع هولاكو أن يجعل الأرض ممهدة تماماً  لاستقبال الأعداد الهائلة من الجيوش التترية من كل مكان من أجل تجميعها  لغزو العراق.
وهذا الكلام الذي نقوله بسهولة وبسرعة يأخذ عدة سنين، فإصلاح الطرق وإقامة الكباري وإخلاء الطرق من الماشية مجهود ضخم جداً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
* *
إضعاف جيش الخلافة العباسية (45)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*والمحور الرابع والأخير:* هو إضعاف جيوش الخلافة  العباسية، فطلب هولاكو من الوزير الفاسد مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي أن يقنع  الخليفة العباسي المستعصم بالله بأن يخفض من ميزانية الجيش، وأن يقلل من  أعداد الجنود، وألا يصرف أذهان الدولة إلى قضايا التسليح والحرب، وأن يحول  الجيش إلى الأعمال المدنية والزراعية والصناعية وغيرها، حتى يصبح الجيش  مشغولاً بزراعة الطماطم والخيار وبناء الكباري وعمل المخابز والأطعمة، ولا  داعي للتدريب والقتال والسلاح والجهاد، حتى لا تثار حفيظة التتار،  ونقول لهم: نحن قوم سلام ولسنا قوم حرب، وانظروا إلى جيشنا ماذا يعمل،  فلما قال مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي هذا الكلام للخليفة المستعصم بالله  وافقه على ذلك،
فخفض ميزانية التسليح وقلل أعداد الجنود، حتى أصبح  الجيش العباسي المسلم الذي كان يبلغ عدده مائة ألف فارس في آخر أيام  المستنصر بالله والد المستعصم بالله سنة 640 من الهجرة لا يزيد على 10 آلاف  فارس فقط في سنة 654 هجرية، وكان هذا هبوطاً مروعاً في إمكانيات الخلافة  العسكرية، وليس هذا فقط، بل أصبح الجنود في حالة مزرية من الفقر والضياع،  فكان الجندي لا يجد ما يأكل أصلاً، حتى أنهم كانوا يسألون الناس في  الأسواق، وأهملت التدريبات العسكرية، وفقد قواد الجيش مكانتهم، حتى لم يوجد  بينهم من له القدرة على التخطيط أو الإدارة أو القيادة، ونسي المسلمون  فنون القتال والنزال، وغابت عن أذهانهم تماماً معاني الجهاد.
وهذه هي الخيانة الكبرى والجريمة العظمى، وابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية  يلقي باللوم الكامل على مؤيد الدين العلقمي في نصائحه للخليفة، ولكني أنا  ألقي باللوم على الخليفة ذاته، فهو الذي قبل بهذا الهوان ورضي بهذا الذل،  وغاب عن ذهنه أن من أهم واجباته كحاكم أن يضمن لشعبه الأمن والأمان، وأن  يدافع عن ترابه وأرضه ضد أي غزو أو احتلال، وأن يبذل قصارى جهده لتقوية  جيشه وتسليح جنده، وأن يربي الشعب بكامله لا الجيش فقط على حب الجهاد  والموت في سبيل الله، ولم يفعل الخليفة المستعصم ذلك، ولا عذر له عندي؛
فإنه كان يملك من السلطان ما يجعله قادراً على أخذ القرار، ولكن النفوس الضعيفة لا تقوى على أخذ القرارات الحاسمة.
كان هذا هو إعداد هولاكو ومنكو خان، وقد كان إعداداً مبهراً عظيماً كبيراً حقاً.
وفي  المقابل لم يكن هناك أي رد فعل مناسب أو غير مناسب من المسلمين استعداداً  للغزو التتري القريب عما قليل للخلافة العباسية، فما هي خطوات هولاكو في  تجميع الجيوش وغزو العاصمة الإسلامية التليدة العتيدة بغداد؟ وما هو الذي  فعله التتار داخل بغداد؟ وما هو رد فعل المسلمين في بغداد وما حولها من  بلاد المسلمين؟ وما هي النتائج الخطيرة التي ترتبت على سقوط بغداد بعد ذلك؟  هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره بإذن الله في الدرس القادم.
وأسأل الله عز وجل أن  يعلمنا ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا، وأن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يجعل لنا  في التاريخ عبرة، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، {فَسَتَذْكُرُون   مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} [غافر:44].
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**الحرب النفسية ضد المسلمين (46)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*والمحور الثالث الخطير:* الحرب  النفسية على المسلمين، فـ هولاكو كانت له أكثر من طريقة لشن حرب مهولة  نفسية على المسلمين قبل اللقاء والحرب وإسقاط بغداد، ومن هذه الوسائل  مثلاً:
القيام بحملات إرهابية استنزافية في  المناطق المحيطة بالعراق؛ لتذكير المسلمين بالذكريات الأليمة الرهيبة في  عهد جنكيز خان وأوكيتاي، فقد مضى إلى الآن 10 سنين من سنة 639هـ إلى سنة  649هـ، ولم يكن فيها مجازر، فأراد تذكيرهم بذلك، فقام بمجازر بشعة في شمال  العراق وما حولها فقتل ونهب وسلب، كما كان يفعل التتار  قبل ذلك، وفوق ذلك سيطر على القوافل التجارية، وذلك لعمل ضربة اقتصادية  كبيرة للعراق قبل غزوها، فعلى سبيل المثال استولى على قافلة تجارية بلغت  الأموال فيها 600 ألف دينار، وكان هذا ضربة اقتصادية في منتهى القوة  للخلافة العباسية، وعلى هذه الشاكلة كانت هناك حروب كثيرة لإضعاف الروح  المعنوية للمسلمين.
*وأيضاً من الوسائل الخطيرة التي استخدمها التتار لإضعاف الروح المعنوية:*  الوصول إلى بعض الأدباء والشعراء المسلمين؛ ليقوموا بحرب إعلامية قذرة  داخل البلاد الإسلامية، يعظمون فيها جداً من إمكانيات التتار ويقللون جداً  من إمكانيات المسلمين؛ حتى لا يتخيل مسلم أنه يحارب تترياً، فتجد أن الكتب  في ذلك ملأت بكلمات غريبة، مثل: التتار تصل إليهم أخبار الأمم ولا تصل  أخبارهم إلى الأمم، وأن نساءهم يقاتلن كرجالهم، فبدأ رجال المسلمين يخافون  من نساء التتار، وأن خيول التتار تحفر الأرض بحوافرها وتأكل عروق النبات  ولا تحتاج إلى الشعير، وأن التتار لا يحتاجون إلى الإمداد والتموين، وأنهم  يأكلون جميع اللحوم ويأكلون بني آدم.
وهذه الكلمات موجودة في الكتب، وكانت ترعب العوام وتؤثر في نفوس الخواص.
وهذا إعلام إسلامي عميل في داخل البلاد الإسلامية، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
*وأيضاً من وسائل الحرب النفسية الخطيرة التي استخدمها التتار:*  كتابة الرسائل التهديدية الخطيرة، وأعد التتار العدة المناسبة لذلك الأمر،  ووصلوا إلى بعض الأوباء المنافقين من المسلمين الذين لهم حس أدبي وفن في  كتابة الرسائل ليكتبوا لهم الرسائل، وبدلاً من كتابة الرسالة باللغة  المنغولية ثم ترجمتها إلى لغة قد لا تصل بالمعنى المطلوب كانوا يأتون بشاعر  أو أديب عربي يكتب الرسالة بالسجع المشهور في ذلك الوقت، وكانت رسالاتهم في منتهى القوة والخطورة، وكانت تدب الرعب في قلوب المسلمين.
وسنعرض في الدروس القادمة أمثلة من هذه الرسالات.
*ومن وسائل الحرب النفسية التي استخدمها التتار أيضاً:*  إعلان التحالفات مع أمراء المسلمين وغيرهم، فالقوات التي ستحارب المسلمين  الآن ليست قوات التتار وإنما قوات التحالف من التتار والأرمن والكرج  وأنطاكية وغيرها، وهذا يدخل الرعب في قلوب المسلمين.
وكل هذا كان معلناً  أمام الناس كلهم، وعندما يرى الشعب أميره يتحالف مع التتار تنعدم المقاومة  تماماً في قلبه، وبهذه الوسائل وبغيرها استطاع التتار أن يبثوا الرعب  والهلع في قلوب المسلمين، وبذلك أصبح الجو مناسباً جداً لدخول القوات  التترية الغازية إلى بغداد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

عقد التتار تحالفات مع بعض الإمارات الإسلامية(47)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


ثم عقد التتار  معاهدات مع بعض أمراء المسلمين لضرب بلاد المسمين، ولم يعقد منكو خان هذه  المعاهدات بنفسه، فقد استهان جداً بهؤلاء الأمراء، ووكل هولاكو بعقد هذه  المعاهدات مع هؤلاء الملوك والزعماء، وكان كل منهم يحمل لقباً أكبر من حجمه  مليون مرة، فمنهم من يلقب بالمعظم، ومنهم من يلقب بالأشرف، ومنهم من يلقب  بالعزيز، ومنهم من يلقب بالسعيد، فكل منهم يحمل لقباً.
فجاء أمراء المسلمين الضعفاء يسارعون في التتار الأقوياء، {فَتَرَى  الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِم يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى  أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ  أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا فِي  أَنفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ} [المائدة: 52]، فجاء إلى هولاكو بدر الدين  لؤلؤ أمير الموصل ليتحالف معه، وأصبحت منطقة الشمال العراقي التي يعيش فيها  الأكراد متحالفة مع التتار؛ لدخول بغداد من الشمال، وجاء سلطان السلاجقة  كيكاوس الثاني وقلج أرسلان الرابع ليتحالفا مع هولاكو، وقد كان سلطانهما في  تركيا في شمال العراق، فهو مكان في منتهى الحساسية، فهم سيفتحون المجال  الأرضي التركي لدخول القوات التترية من شمال العراق إلى بغداد.
وجاء  الناصر يوسف أمير حلب ودمشق، حفيد الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله،  ولكن لم يكن يشبهه في أخلاقه ولا في روحه ولا في فروسيته ولا من أي شيء،  فقد كان مهيناً إلى درجة أن أرسل ابنه العزيز ليقود فرقة إسلامية تنضم إلى  جيش التتار لغزو العراق.
وكذلك جاء الأشرف الأيوبي أمير حمص ليقدم ولاءه  لزعيم التتار الجديد، وكانت هذه التحالفات بالإضافة إلى مهانتها وحقارتها  في منتهى الخطورة، فقد زادت جداً من قوة التتار حتى أنهم حاصروا العراق من  كل مكان، من الناحية الشمالية والغربية والشرقية، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هذه  التحالفات أدت إلى هبوط معنويات الأمة الإسلامية بشكل مريع، فلما شاهد  المسلمون أمراءهم على هذه الصورة المخزية ضعفت هممهم وفترت عزائمهم وانعدمت  ثقتهم تماماً في قوادهم، ومن ثم لم يعد لهم طاقة للوقوف في وجه التتار،  فكانت هذه الاتفاقيات جريمة بكل المقاييس:

ثم  وصل التتار إلى شخصية خطيرة جداً في البلاط العباسي نفسه، فوصلوا إلى كبير  الوزراء في الخلافة العباسية، والشخصية الثانية في الدولة بعد المستعصم  بالله، وهو الوزير مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي، ولا يغرك اسمه، فقد كان  رجلاً فاسداً خبيثاً جداً، وكان رافضياً، يرفض خلافتي الصديق وعمر بن  الخطاب رضي الله عنهما، وكان شديد التشيع كارهاً للسنة وأهلها، ومن العجب  أن يصل إلى هذا المنصب المرموق في دولة سنية تحمل اسم الخلافة وهو على هذه  الصفة، ولا شك أن هذا كان قلة رأي وضحالة فكر وسوء تخطيط من الخليفة  المستعصم بالله، الذي ترك هذا الوزير المفسد في هذا المكان الخطير.
روى البخاري عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «ما استخلف الله خليفة إلا كانت له بطانتان: بطانة تأمره بالخير وتحضه عليه، وبطانة تأمره بالشر وتحضه عليه، والمعصوم من عصم الله».

وأسوأ  من ذلك أن هذا الوزير المفسد لم يتول الوزارة شهراً أو شهرين أو سنة أو  سنتين، وإنما بقي فيها 14 سنة كاملة من سنة 642 هجرية إلى سنة 656 هجرية  عندما سقطت بغداد، فقد تولى المستعصم بالله خلافة المسلمين سنة 640هـ، وبعد  سنتين جاء بهذا الوزير المفسد إلى مركز كبير وزراء الخلافة العباسية.
فاتصل  هولاكو بـ مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي، واستغل فساده وتشيعه واتفق معه على  تسهيل دخول الجيوش التترية إلى بغداد بالآراء الفاسدة الاقتراحات المضللة  على قدر ما يستطيع، في مقابل أن يكون له شأن في مجلس الحكم الذي سيدير  بغداد بعد سقوط الخلافة، فقام الوزير الفاسد بدوره على أكمل وجه، كما سنرى.

هذه  هي الجهود الدبلوماسية التي قام بها منكو خان وهولاكو، ومن خلالها يتبين  أنهما بذلا جهداً كبيراً وضخماً للإعداد لهذه الحملة الرهيبة، وقد أخذت هذه  الجهود منهما 5 سنوات كاملة، فقد تعاونا تعاوناً قوياً مهماً مع ملوك  أرمينيا والكرج وأنطاكية النصارى، وحيداً إلى حد كبير أمراء الإمارات  الصليبية في الشام، وأقاما تحالفات سرية مع نصارى الشام والعراق، وتحالفا مع بعض أمراء المسلمين، ومع الوزير الفاسد مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي.
ويجدر  القول هنا أن المسلمين بصفة عامة كانوا يراقبون الموقف عن بعد وكأنه لا  يعنيهم، أو أنهم كانوا يشعرون بإحباط قاتل يمنع أي متحمس من القيام أو  الحرك

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


تجهيزات الجيش التتري لغزو العراق (48)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*



أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

في  المحاضرة السابقة تحدثنا باستفاضة عن الإعداد المبهر لـ هولاكو لغزو  الخلافة العباسية وإسقاط بغداد، وتحدثنا عن إعداده لمسرح العمليات، وعن  تحالفاته ومعاهداته، وعن حربه النفسية ضد المسلمين، وعن جهوده في إضعاف جيش  الخلافة العباسية ذاته، وذكرنا أنه على قدر براعة هذا الإعداد فإن رد فعل  المسلمين كان هزيلاً جداً، بل وصل المسلمون في هذه الآونة إلى درجة غير  معقولة من العمالة أو الخيانة.
بعد خمس سنوات كاملة من الإعداد وفي سنة  (654هـ) شعر هولاكو أن الظروف أصبحت ملائمة للهجوم المباشر على الخلافة  العباسية، فبدأ في عملية حشد هائلة للجنود التتار،  فجمع أكبر جيوش التتار على الإطلاق منذ قامت دولة جنكيز جان، وكان الذين  كلفهم بحصار بغداد فقط أكثر من مائتي ألف جندي، هذا بخلاف الأعداد الهائلة  من الجنود المنتشرة في شمال العراق وشرقه وجنوبه، وغير القوات المكلفة  بحماية الطرق وتأمين عمليات الإمداد والتموين، وغير الفرق المساعدة للجيوش،  سواء فرق الإمداد والتموين، أو فرق الاستطلاع والمراقبة.
*ونتبين تركيبة الجيش التتري في عشر نقاط:*
النقطة الأولى: الجيش التتري الأصلي كان متمركزاً منذ سنوات طويلة في منطقة فارس وأذربيجان في شرق العراق.
*النقطة الثانية:*  استدعى هولاكو فرقة كبيرة من جيش التتار الذي فتح روسيا، والتي كانت  متمركزة في حوض نهر الفولجا الروسي، وكان على رأس هذا الجيش ثلاثة من أبناء  أخي باتو، القائد الشهير الذي فتح أجزاء من أوروبا.
*النقطة الثالثة:* أرسل هولاكو أيضاً في طلب فرقة من جيش التتار الذي فتح أوروبا، والذي كان متمركزاً في ذلك الوقت على أطراف الأناضول في شمال تركيا، فجاءت الفرقة الكبيرة وعلى رأسها القائد المغولي الكبير جداً بيجو الذي تكلمنا عنه من قبل.
*النقطة الرابعة:* أرسل هولاكو إلى صديقه ملك أرمينيا يطلب المساعدة، فجاءه هيثوم ملك أرمينيا بنفسه على رأس فرقة من الجيش الأرميني.
*النقطة الخامسة:* طلب هولاكو أيضاً من ملك الكرج أن يرسل فرقة للمساعدة في حصار العراق فاستجاب فوراً.
*النقطة السادسة:* استدعى هولاكو ألفاً من الرماة الصينيين المهرة، الذين اشتهروا بتسديد السهام المحملة بالنيران.
*النقطة السابعة:*  وضع هولاكو على رأس الجيوش أفضل قواد التتار في ذلك الوقت واسمه  كتبغانوين، وفوق إمكانيات هذا القائد القيادية والمهارية، فإنه كان  نصرانياً، وكان هذا اختياراً مناسباً من هولاكو؛ لأن كتبغانوين النصراني  سيستطيع التعامل مع الأعداد الكبيرة النصرانية المشاركة في الجيش من  أرمينيا والكرج وأنطاكيا.
وقد ضم الجيش التتري بين صفوفه ثلاثة من أمهر القادة العسكريين في تاريخ التتار قاطبة، وهم هولاكو وكتبغانوين وبيجو.
*النقطة الثامنة:* راسل هولاكو أمير أنطاكيا بوهمند، فتعذر عليه أن يخترق الشام كله، إلا أنه كان على استعداد تام للحرب، ومجهزاً كل جيوشه، وعلى استعداد -حال سقوط العراق- للمشاركة في إسقاط الشام.
*النقطة التاسعة:* كان  هناك فرقة إسلامية في داخل الجيش التتري، على رأسها ولي عهد دمشق العزيز  بن الناصر يوسف الأيوبي حفيد صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله، تشارك في جيش  التتار لإسقاط العراق.
*النقطة العاشرة:* كانت هناك فرقة إسلامية أخرى أرسلها بدر الدين لؤلؤ أمير الموصل؛ لتساعد أيضاً جيش التتار في إسقاط العراق.
وهاتان  الفرقتان الأخيرتان كانتا هزيلتين، وليس لهما أي قيمة، ولكنهما كانتا  تحملان معان كثيرة، فهناك مسلمون في جيش التتار يشتركون مع التتار في حرب  المسلمين، بل اشترك في عملية إخلاء العراق من الخلافة العباسية عراقيون  متحالفون مع التتار، باعوا كل شيء في مقابل شيء حقير أو إمارة تافهة أو  دراهم معدودة، أو مجرد حياة أي حياة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

بدء تحرك جيش التتار نحو بغداد وسحقهم للإسماعيلية الشيعة على طريقهم (49)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

للنصر أسباب ينبغي الأخذ بها، ولا يجوز إغفالها  بأي حال من الأحوال، ومن الوهم اكتفاؤنا باعتقاد أننا أصحاب الدين الحق مع  عدم إعداد العدة، فللهزيمة أسباب ينبغي تجنبها، وأخطر هذه الأسباب وأشدها  التفرق والتناحر والتشرذم، كما كان الحال عند اجتياح التتار لبغداد.

بهذا  الإعداد العالي المستوى للتتار اكتمل جيش التتار، وبدأ في الزحف من فارس  في اتجاه الغرب إلى العراق، وبدأ هولاكو يضع خطة المعركة، وبدراسة مسرح  العمليات وجد هولاكو أن طائفة الإسماعيلية الشيعية التي تتمركز في الجبال  في غرب فارس وشرق العراق، يعني: بين الجيش التتري وبين الخلافة العباسية،  سوف تمثل خطورة كبيرة على الجيش التتري، فهي مشهورة بقوة القتال والحصون  المنيعة، وهي طائفة لا عهد لها ولا أمان، ومع أن التتار يعلمون أن  الإسماعيلية على خلاف شديد مع الخلافة العباسية، وأنها من المنافقين الذين  يتزلفون إلى الأقوياء، إلا أن التتار لم يطمئنوا لهم أبداً، فآثروا ألا  يتركوا شيئاً للمفاجآت، وقرروا عدم دخول بغداد إلا بعد استئصال شأفة  الإسماعيلية تماماً، ومع أن هذا سيأخذ منهم وقتاً إلا أنه لابد أن يعمل لكل  شيء حسابه.

فتحركت الجيوش الهائلة صوب  معاقل الإسماعيلية وحاصرتها حصاراً محكماً، ودارت حروب شرسة بين التتار  والإسماعيلية انتهت بسحق كامل للإسماعيلية وخلو المنطقة تماماً منهم، وأصبح  الطريق مفتوحاً إلى بغداد.
وقد استغرقت هذه الحروب سنة (655) للهجرة بكاملها.
وهذا  الإسهاب النسبي في شرح إعداد هولاكو للحرب مع الخلافة لم نقصد منه إظهار  الانبهار بـ هولاكو أو الاحتقار للمسلمين، وإنما هو محاولة للبحث عن مبرر  واضح للنتائج الرهيبة التي حدثت عند سقوط بغداد، فالناظر للأحداث دون تعمق،  أو الدارس للأمر بسطحية قد يتساءل:
لماذا يسمح  الله عز وجل للتتار وهم أخس أهل الأرض بسفك دماء المسلمين، واستباحة  الحرمات بهذه الصورة، مع أن المسلمين مهما وقع منهم من قصور إلا أنهم  موحدون، ومقيمون للصلاة، وقارئون لكتاب الله عز وجل؟ أقول: أحببت أن أتابع  معكم هذا الإعداد الطويل المرتب، الذي لم يقابل بأقل درجات الاهتمام من  جانب المسلمين، لتحدث بذلك المأساة الكبرى والبلية العظمى، والذي يعتمد فقط  على كونه من الموحدين المسلمين، ولا يعد العدة للقتال، ولا يأخذ بالأسباب،  فهو واهم في إمكانية تحقيق النصر.
وكثيراً ما رأينا في التاريخ وفي الواقع اليهود  أو النصارى أو البوذيين أو الهندوس أو الشيوعيين الملاحدة ينتصرون على  المسلمين، بل ويكثرون من إهانتهم، عندما يأخذ هؤلاء الأقوام بالأسباب  المادية ويتركها المسلمون، وسنة الله عز وجل لا تبديل لها ولا تغيير.

ثم  اجتمع هولاكو مع كبار مستشاريه في مجلس حرب يعد من أهم مجالس الحرب في  تاريخ التتار، فالقرار فيه هو غزو العاصمة بغداد وإسقاط الخلافة الإسلامية،  وعقد مجلس الحرب هذا في مدينة همذان الفارسية، وأخذ القرار فعلاً بالحرب،  واهتم هولاكو بوضع مراقبة لصيقة على الفرق الإسلامية، فقد كان خائفاً من  الخيانة، ولكن هذا الخوف لم يكن حقيقياً، فالأمراء المسلمون الذين انضموا  إلى هولاكو لم يكن في نيتهم أبداً الغدر بـ هولاكو، وإنما كانت نيتهم  وعزمهم أن يغدروا ببغداد، ثم انطلقت الجيوش من همذان في اتجاه العراق،  وبينهما (450) كيلو متر.
قسم هولاكو جيشه إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
*القسم الأول:* القلب،  وهو القسم الرئيسي من الجيش، وقاده هولاكو بنفسه، ثم لحقت به أكثر من فرقة  من الفرق الهامة في الجيش التتري، فلحقت به الفرقة التي أتت من روسيا،  والفرق المساعدة من مملكتي أرمينيا والكرج، واخترق الجبال الواقعة في غرب  فارس صوب بغداد، ومر بمدينة كرمان شاه، بعد أن نقيت هذه المنطقة تماماً من  الإسماعيلية، ليحاصر بغداد من الجهة الشرقية.
*القسم الثاني:* الجناح الأيسر لجيش التتار، وقاده كتبغانوين أفضل قواد هولاكو، وقد تحرك هذا الجيش بمفرده في اتجاه بغداد إلى الجنوب من الجيش الأول.
وتم  فصل الجيشين حتى لا تستطيع المخابرات الإسلامية -إن كان هناك مخابرات- أن  تقدر العدد الصحيح للجيش التتري، بالإضافة إلى أن الطرق لا تستوعب هذه  الأعداد الهائلة من الجنود، فضلاً أنه كان على جيش كتبغانوين اختراق سهول  العراق والتوجه لحصار بغداد من جنوبها.
ومع أن المسافة من همذان إلى  بغداد (450) كيلو متر إلا أن هولاكو كان يتميز بالحذر، الذي استطاع معه أن  يخفي هذا الجيش بكامله عن عيون العباسيين، ولم يكتشف العباسيون جيش التتار  إلا وهو على بعد أقل من (50) كيلو متر من بغداد.

*القسم الثالث:* الجيش  التتري الرابض على أطراف الأناضول شمال تركيا الآن، وهو الذي فتح أوروبا،  وكان على رأسه الزعيم التتري الكبير بيجو، وقد جاء هذا الجيش من المناطق  الشمالية في اتجاه الجنوب، حتى وصل إلى بغداد؛ ليحاصرها من الشمال، ثم التف  أيضاً ليحاصرها من الغرب، وبذلك حوصرت بغداد بين هولاكو شرقاً وكتبغانوين  من الجنوب وبيجو من الغرب والشمال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت



حصار هولاكو لبغداد (50)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كانت بغداد في ذلك الوقت  من أشد مدن الأرض حصانة، وكانت أسوارها من أقوى الأسوار، فهي عاصمة  الخلافة الإسلامية لأكثر من خمسة قرون، فقد أنفق على تحصينها أموال طائلة  وجهود هائلة، وكانت هذه الجهود جهود سنين وقرون، ولكن وا أسفاه على المدينة  الحصينة، فالحصون تحتاج إلى رجال يحمونها، ويبدو أن الرجال قد ندروا في  ذلك الزمان.
في يوم (12) محرم سنة (656هـ) ظهر  جيش هولاكو فجأة أمام الأسوار الشرقية للمدينة العظيمة بغداد، وبدأ ينصب  معدات الحصار الثقيلة جداً حول المدينة، وجاء كذلك كتبغا بالجناح الأيسر من  الجيش ليحيط بالمدينة من الناحية الجنوبية.
ارتاع خليفة المسلمين، وعمل  اجتماعاً عاجلاً طارئاً جمع فيه كبار المستشارين، وكان على رأسهم الوزير  الخائن مؤيد الدين العلقمي، فكان رأي مؤيد الدين العلقمي مهادنة التتار  وإقامة مباحثات سلام، ولا مانع عنده من كثير من التنازلات، وكان يقول: ليس  هناك أمل، والحل الوحيد هو السلام غير المشروط، ولكن الخير لا يعدم في هذه  الأمة، فقام رجلان من الوزراء، وهما مجاهد الدين أيبك وسليمان شاه يشيران  على الخليفة بحتمية الجهاد،  وهذه الكلمة كانت جديدة تماماً على هذا الجيل من الدولة العباسية، وجاءت  الإشارة إليها متأخرة جداً، فقد انتهى زمن الإعداد ووقت الاختبار، ولكن  لعله يحرك جيشاً، وكان الخليفة محتاراً، فهواه مع كلام مؤيد الدين العلقمي،  فهو ليس قادراً على الحرب، وعقله مع كلام مجاهد الدين أيبك وسليمان شاه؛  لأن تاريخ التتار كله لا يبشر بأي فرصة للسلام،
كما  أنه كان يسمع من أجداد أجداده أن الحقوق لا توهب إنما تؤخذ، فكان الخليفة  محتاراً متردداً هيناً ليناً ضعيفاً، والجهاد لا ينفع أبداً مع هذه الصفات،  فالجهاد ليس قراراً عشوائياً، ولا يوجد مجاهد بالصدفة أبداً، فالجهاد  إعداد وتربية وتضحية مع الإيمان، فهو ارتقاء إلى الأعلى، حتى الوصول إلى ذروة سنام الإسلام، فهو ليس على سبيل التجربة نجرب لنجاهد، ما ينفع هذا الكلام.
فسمح  الخليفة للمرة الأولى تقريباً في حياته باستخدام الجيش، فكانت هذه هي  المرة الأولى التي يحارب فيها هذا الجيل من الجنود، وأول مرة ينتقل إلى  الأعمال العسكرية، فقد انتقل من الأعمال المدنية في الزراعة والصناعة  وزراعة الخيار والطماطم إلى الأعمال العسكرية، فخرجت فرقة هزيلة من الجيش  العباسي على رأسها مجاهد الدين أيبك لتلاقي جيش هولاكو المهول، فخرجوا من  أسوار بغداد في اتجاه الشرق لمقابلة جيش هولاكو، ثم سمعوا بقدوم جيش بيجو  من الشمال، وحتى لا تحاصر بغداد أيضاً من الشمال والغرب فتصبح مطوقة  تماماً، عدل مجاهد الدين أيبك إلى محاربة جيش بيجو بدلاً من محاربة جيش  هولاكو؛ لكي لا تحاصر بغداد من كل الجهات، فانتقل بجيشه الضعيف الهزيل  لملاقاة جيش بيجو في الشمال، والتقى معه في منطقة الأنبار، التي شهدت  انتصاراً خالداً قبل أكثر من (600) سنة على يد البطل الخالد خالد بن الوليد  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، وأما في هذه المرة للأسف لم يوجد خالد ولا جيشه،  فاستدرج الجيش المسلم في أرض الأنبار وسحق فيها، واستطاع مجاهد الدين أيبك  بأعجوبة أن يهرب بفرقة ضعيفة جداً من الجيش الضعيف أصلاً ويعود إلى داخل  بغداد، وهلك الجيش العباسي أو معظمه.
وكانت هذه الموقعة الأليمة غير المتكافئة في (19) محرم، يعني: بعد أسبوع من ظهور هولاكو أمام الأسوار الشرقية لبغداد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

المفاوضات بين التتار والخلافة العباسية (51)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


لم يضيع بيجو الوقت، فانتقل بجيشه من الأنبار مباشرةً إلى شمال بغداد وحاصرها، فطوقت بغداد بين هولاكو وبيجو وكتبغا.
فاستغل مؤيد الدين العلقمي الفرصة وقال للخليفة: لابد أن نجلس مع التتار  على طاولة المفاوضات، وكان الخليفة عارفاً أنه إذا جلس قوي شديد القوة مع  ضعيف شديد الضعف، فإن هذا لا يعني أبداً مفاوضات، وإنما يعني استسلاماً،  وفي الاستسلام عادة ما يقبل المهزوم بشروط المنتصر دون تعديل أو اعتراض،
ومع  ذلك وافق الخليفة المسكين على الاستسلام، أي: على المفاوضات، فبعث وفداً  رسمياً للمفاوضات مكوناً من مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي الذي يكن في قلبه كل  الحقد والغل والغيظ على الخلافة العباسية، وأرسل معه البطريرك النصراني  ماكيكا، فكان الوفد الرسمي الممثل للخلافة الإسلامية العباسية العريقة في  المفاوضات مع التتار لا يضم إلا رجلين فقط: أحدهما: شيعي، والآخر: نصراني.
فدارت  المفاوضات السرية جداً بين هولاكو وبين ممثلي الخلافة العباسية الإسلامية،  وأعطيت الوعود الفخمة من هولاكو لكليهما إن ساعداه على إسقاط بغداد، وكان  أهم هذه الوعود أن يكونا عضوين في مجلس الحكم الجديد الذي سيحكم العراق بعد  احتلالها من التتار، فعاد المبعوثان الساميان من عند هولاكو إلى الخليفة  بالشروط التترية، وهذه العروض والوعود كانت:
*أولاً:* إنهاء حالة الحرب بين الدولتين، وإقامة علاقة سلام دائم.
*ثانياً:*  زواج ابنة هولاكو الزعيم التتري، الذي سفك دماء مئات الآلاف من المسلمين  بابن الخليفة المسلم المستعصم بالله، وكان هذا شيئاً كبيراً على المستعصم  بالله.
*ثالثاً:* بقاء المستعصم بالله على كرسي الحكم، وكان هذا شيئاً مهماً جداً بالنسبة له.
*رابعاً:* إعطاء الأمان لأهل بغداد جميعاً لو فتحت أسوارها.
وأما الشروط
*فأولها وأهمها:* قمع حركة الجهاد التي أعلنت في بغداد؛ لأن الدعوة  إلى الجهاد ستنسف كل مباحثات السلام، وعلى خليفة المسلمين أن يسلم إلى  هولاكو رءوس الحركة الإسلامية ببغداد مجاهد الدين أيبك وسليمان شاه.
*ثانياً:* تدمير الحصون العراقية، وردم الخنادق، وتسليم الأسلحة.
*ثالثاً:* الموافقة على أن يكون حكم بغداد تحت رعاية أو مراقبة تترية.
وختم  هولاكو المباحثات مع المبعوثين الساميين بأنه جاء إلى هذه البلاد لإرساء  قواعد العدل والحرية والأمان، وبمجرد أن تستقر الأمور وفق الرؤية التترية،  فإنه سيعود إلى بلاده، ويترك العراقيين يضعون دستورهم، ويديرون شئون بلادهم  بأنفسهم.

*فقال: مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي للخليفة:*  إن هذه المفاوضات مرضية جداً، وشروطها بسيطة سهلة، والتتار عندهم وعود  وعهود، وهولاكو رجل طيب، فكان الخليفة مضطراً إلى الموافقة مع شك كبير  جداً، فالشروط في قلبه قاسية جداً، فهو متردد وليس قادراً على الموافقة  عليها، مع أن الموقف خطير، والوزراء يحاولون إقناعه بأنه لا أمل له في  الحياة إلا إذا أطاع هولاكو، فهو يرى أنه سيعيش ذليلاً وضيعاً، وسيبيع كل  شيء بثمن بخس، فهو متردد، والشعب الضخم الذي كان يعيش في بغداد كان أيضاً  متردداً، ونداء الجهاد لم يعد ينبعث إلا من بعض الأفواه القليلة جداً،  فعامة الناس انخلعت قلوبهم لحصار التتار، فقد عظمت الدنيا  جداً في عيون أهل بغداد في ذلك الزمن، واستحال عليهم أن يضحوا بالدنيا،  فقد كثر الخبث فعلاً في بغداد، وإذا كثر الخبث فالهلكة قريبة جداً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**قصف التتار لبغداد (52)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*كان الخليفة يريد القليل من الوقت ليفكر، وهولاكو ليس عنده وقت.*

كان  هولاكو محاصراً لبغداد بجيوش تترية ضخمة تكلفه آلاف الدنانير كل يوم، وكان  هذا الحصار في شهر محرم سنة (656) هجرية الموافق لشهر يناير سنة (1258)  ميلادية في جو شديد البرودة، وفوق كل هذه الصعوبات كان هولاكو ينظر إلى  بغداد ويرى الحلم الجميل الذي راود أجداده من قبل، حلم اجتياح بغداد وإسقاط  الخلافة العباسية الإسلامية، فهو لن ينتظر وقتاً طويلاً، فبدأ يقصف بغداد  بالقذائف الحجرية والنارية، ومع أول قذيفة سقط قلب الخليفة في قدمه، واستمر  القصف على بغداد أربعة أيام متتالية.

وقد ذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية موقفاً بسيطاً ولم يعلق على الموقف، ولكنه حمل معاني كثيرة، يقول ابن كثير: وأحاطت التتار  بدار الخلافة يرشقونها بالنبال من كل مكان، حتى أصيبت جارية كانت تلعب بين  يدي الخليفة وتضحكه، وكانت من جملة حظاياه، وكانت تسمى عرفة، جاءها سهم من  بعض الشبابيك فقتلها وهي ترقص بين يدي الخليفة.

فانزعج  الخليفة من ذلك وفزع فزعاً شديداً، وأحضر السهم الذي أصابها بين يديه،  فإذا عليه مكتوب: إذا أراد الله إنفاذ قضائه وقدره، أذهب من ذوي العقول  عقولهم، فأمر الخليفة عند ذلك بزيادة الاحتراز، وكثرة الستائر على دار  الخلافة.
هذا الحدث ذكره ابن كثير ولم يعلق عليه، وهو وإن كان في ظاهره أمر بسيطاً عابراً، إلا أنه يحمل معاني هائلة عندي، فقد تمكنت الدنيا  تماماً من قلوب الناس في بغداد، وأولهم الخليفة، فالخليفة الموكل إليه  حماية هذه الأمة في هذا الموقف الخطير يسهر هذه السهرة اللاهية.
وقد  تكون الجارية ملك يمينه حلالاً له، ولكن أتحاصر عاصمة الخلافة الإسلامية،  والموت على بعد خطوات منها، والمدفعية المغولية تقصف بمنتهى العنف، والسهام  النارية تحرق، والناس في ضنك شديد، والخليفة يستمتع برقص الجواري! أين  العقل والحكمة؟
فقد أصبح رقص الجواري في  الدماء، وصار كالطعام والشراب لابد منه حتى في وقت الحروب، ولا أدري والله  كيف كانت نفسه تقبل أن تنشغل بمثل هذه الأمور، والبلاد والشعب وهو شخصياً  في مثل هذه الضائقة، وما أبلغ العبارة التي كتبها التتار على السهم الذي  أطلق على دار الخلافة، فقد اختيرت بعناية، فقد كتب عليه: إذا أراد الله  إنفاذ قضائه وقدره، أذهب من ذوي العقول عقولهم.
*يعني:* أن الله عز وجل قضى على بغداد بالهلكة في ذلك الوقت، وأذهب عقل الخليفة وعقل أعوانه وشعبه.
ولاشك  أن هذه العبارات المنتقاة كانت نوعاً من الحرب النفسية المدروسة، التي  يمارسها التتار بمنتهى المهارة على أهل بغداد، ويكفي دليلاً على قلة عقل  الخليفة، أنه بعد قتل الجارية الراقصة لم يأمر الشعب بالتجهز للقتال، وإنما  فقط أمر بزيادة الاحتراز! ولذلك كثرت الستائر حول دار الخلافة لحجب  الرؤية، ولزيادة الوقاية، ولستر الراقصات، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
واستمر القصف على بغداد من يوم (1) صفر إلى (4) من صفر في سنة (656) من الهجرة، وفي (4) من صفر سقطت الأسوار الشرقية لبغداد وانهارت.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**خروج الخليفة ووزرائه وكبار قومه إلى هولاكو وقتل التتار لهم (53)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


مع انهيار الأسوار الشرقية انهار الخليفة تماماً،  فلم يبق من عمره إلا لحظات قليلة، فأشار عليه الوزير مؤيد الدين العلقمي أن  يخرج بنفسه لمقابلة هولاكو؛ فلعله يقتنع هولاكو في مباحثات السلام، فذهبت  الرسل من عند الخليفة إلى هولاكو تخبره بقدوم الخليفة، فأمر هولاكو أن يأتي  الخليفة ومعه كبار رجال الدولة من الوزراء والفقهاء والعلماء وأمراء الناس  وأعيانهم؛ حتى يحضروا جميعاً المفاوضات، وتصبح المفاوضات ملزمة للجميع،  فلم يكن عند الخليفة اختيار، فجمع كبار قومه، وخرج في وفد مهيب إلى خيمة  هولاكو ومعه (700) من قادة المسلمين وعلمائهم في بغداد، وخرج وقد تحجرت  الدموع في عينيه، وتجمدت الدماء في عروقه، وتسارعت ضربات قلبه، فهذه أول  مرة يخرج فيها بهذه الذلة والمهانة،
فقد كان من  عادته أن يستقبل في قصره وفود الأمراء والملوك، والآن يخرج بهذه الصورة،  وكان ماشياً بجواره وزيره مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي، فلما اقترب الوفد من  خيمة هولاكو اعترضه فرقة من الحرس الملكي التتري قبل الدخول على هولاكو،  ولم يسمحوا لكل الوفد بالدخول على هولاكو،
*وقالوا:* سيدخل  الخليفة ومعه (17) رجلاً فقط، وأما الباقي فعليهم الخضوع للتفتيش الدقيق،  فدخل الخليفة ومعه (17) من رجاله، وحجب عنه بقية الوفد، ولكنهم لم يخضعوا  للتفتيش، بل أخذوا جميعاً للقتل، فقتل الوفد بكامله إلا الخليفة ومن كان  معه في داخل الخيمة، فقتل كبراء القوم ووزراء الخلافة وأعيان البلد وأصحاب  الرأي، وفقهاء وعلماء الخلافة العباسية، ولم يقتل الخليفة؛ لأن هولاكو كان  يريد استخدامه في أشياء أخرى، وبدأ هولاكو يصدر الأوامر في عنف وتكبر،  واكتشف الخليفة أن وفده قد قتل بكامله، واكتشف ما كان واضحاً لكل الخلق ولم  يره هو إلا الآن، اكتشف أن التتار وأمثالهم لا عهد لهم ولا أمان، {لا يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ إِلًّا وَلا ذِمَّةً} [التوبة: 10].

واكتشف  أيضاً أن الحق لابد له من قوة تحميه، وإن تركت حقك دون حماية فلا تلومن  إلا نفسك، ولكن هذا الاكتشاف جاء متأخراً للأسف، وبدأ السفاح هولاكو يصدر  الأوامر الصارمة:
*الأول:* على  الخليفة أن يصدر أوامره لأهل بغداد بإلقاء أي سلاح، والامتناع عن أي  مقاومة، وكان هذا أمراً سهلاً؛ لأنه لا يوجد شخص في المدينة رافعاً للسلاح.
*الأمر الثاني:* تقييد الخليفة المسلم وسوقه إلى المدينة يرسف في أغلاله؛ لكي يدل التتار على كنوز العباسيين.
*الأمر الثالث:* قتل ولدي الخليفة أمام عينه: أحمد وعبد الرحمن، ما كان اسمهما: عدي وقصي، وإنما أحمد وعبد الرحمن.
*الأمر الرابع:* أسر أخوات الخليفة الثلاث: فاطمة، وخديجة، ومريم.
*الأمر الخامس:*  أن يكتب ابن العلقمي أسماء علماء السنة وحملة القرآن وخطباء المساجد داخل  بغداد، ثم أمر بإخراجهم مع أولادهم ونسائهم إلى مكان خارج بغداد بجوار  المقابر، فكان ينام العالم على الأرض ويذبح كما تذبح الشياة، ثم تؤخذ نساؤه  وأولاده سبايا أو للقتل، فكانت مأساة بكل المقاييس، وقد ذبح على هذه  الصورة أستاذ دار الخلافة الشيخ محيي الدين يوسف ابن العالم الإسلامي  المشهور ابن الجوزي رحمه الله، وذبح أولاده الثلاثة معه: عبد الله وعبد  الرحمن وعبد الكريم، وذبح المجاهد مجاهد الدين أيبك وزميله سليمان شاه،  وذبح شيخ الشيوخ ومؤدب الخليفة ومربيه صدر الدين علي بن النيار، ثم ذبح بعد  ذلك خطباء المساجد والأئمة وحملة القرآن، والخليفة حي يشاهد هذا، فيا ترى  كم من الألم والندم والخزي والرعب الذي كان يشعر به الخليفة؟!

ولو  تخيل الخليفة ولو للحظات أن العاقبة ستكون بهذه الصورة، فلا شك أن إدارته  للبلاد ستختلف اختلافاً جذرياً، والأيام لا تعود، وهذه سنة الأيام، فألقى  أهل المدينة السلاح وقتلت الصفوة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**استباحة التتار لبغداد (54)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

بعد هذا الأمر انساب جنود هولاكو إلى شوارع بغداد  ومحاورها المختلفة، وأصدر السفاح هولاكو أمره الشنيع باستباحة بغداد عاصمة  الخلافة الإسلامية -
*يعني:* أن للجيش التتري أن يفعل فيها ما يشاء، فيقتل ويأسر ويسبي ويزني ويسرق ويدمر ويحرق، وكل ما بدا له أن يفعله فليفعله، فانطلقت وحوش التتار  الهمجية تنهش في أجساد المسلمين، واستبيحت مدينة بغداد العظيمة، ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله، فكم من الجيوش خرجت لتجاهد من هذه المدينة العظيمة  بغداد؟ وكم من العلماء جلسوا يفقهون الناس في دينهم في هذه المدينة؟ وكم من طلاب العلم شدوا الرحال إليها؟ والآن لم يبق لها أحد.

أين  خالد بن الوليد؟ وأين المثنى بن حارثة؟ وأين القعقاع؟ وأين النعمان؟ وأين  سعد؟ أين الحمية في صدور الرجال؟ وأين النخوة في أبناء المسلمين؟ أين العزة  والكرامة؟ أين الذين يطلبون الجنة  ويقاتلون في سبيل الله؟ بل أين الذين يدافعون عن أعراضهم ونسائهم وأولادهم  وديارهم وأموالهم؟ لم يوجد منهم أحد، ففتحت بغداد أبوابها على مصراعيها،  فلا مقاومة لا حراك، فلم يبق في بغداد رجال، ولكن أشباه رجال، واستبيحت  المدينة العظيمة، مدينة الإمام أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل، مدينة  الرشيد رحمه الله والمعتصم فاتح عمورية، واستبيحت عاصمة الإسلام التي بقيت  كذلك لأكثر من خمسة قرون، وفعل التتار في المدينة ما لا يتخيله عقل أبداً،  فبدأ التتار يتعقبون المسلمين في كل شارع وميدان وبيت وحديقة ومسجد ومكتبة،  واستحر القتل في المسلمين، والمسلمون لا حول لهم ولا قوة،
ولا  هم لهم إلا الهرب إلى أي مكان، فكان المسلم يهرب إلى داره ويغلق عليه  الباب، فيأتي التتري ويحرق الباب أو يقلعه ويدخل عليه، فيهرب إلى السطح  ويصعد التتري وراءه ويقتله فوق السطح، حتى سالت الدماء بكثرة من ميازيب  المدينة.
ولم يقتصر التتار على قتل الرجال الأقوياء فقط، بل كانوا  يقتلون الكهول والشيوخ، والنساء إلا من استحسنوها منهن فكانوا يأخذونها  سبياً، بل وكانوا يقتلون الأطفال والرضع، فقد وجد جندي من التتار (40)  طفلاً في شارع جانبي قد قتلت أمهاتهم، فقتلهم جميعاً، فقد كانت قلوب التتار  قاسية كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة، وتزايد أعداد القتلى في المدينة بشكل بشع على  مر الأيام، ولم تتوقف الإبادة ولم تنته، ولم يكن هناك دفاع ولا مقاومة،  ودخل في روع الناس أن التتار لا يهزمون لا يجرحون، بل إنهم لا يموتون، حدث  كل هذا والخليفة حي يشاهد، وهذا هو العذاب بعينه،
ولنتخيل  مدى الحسرة والألم في قلب الخليفة وهو واقف يتفرج على هذه الأحداث، وقد  سيق كما يساق البعير في داخل مدينته الكبيرة، لاشك أنه قال مراراً: {يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا} [مريم:23]، ولاشك أنه نادم يقول: {مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ * هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ} [الحاقة:28 - 29]، ولابد أنه قد مر على ذهنه شريط حياته في لحظات، وأن لسان حاله كان يقول: {رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ * لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ} [المؤمنون:99 - 100].
روى أبو داود وأحمد رحمهما الله تعالى عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إذا تبايعتم بالعينة -وهي نوع من أنواع الربا- وأخذتم أذناب البقر -أي: عملتم في رعي المواشي- ورضيتم بالزرع -أي: رضيتم بالاشتغال بالزراعة وأعمال الرعي في وقت الجهاد المتعين- وتركتم الجهاد» ، فإذا حدثت هذه الأمور: ( «تبايعتم بالعينة، وأخذتم أذناب البقر، ورضيتم بالزرع، وتركتم الجهاد، سلط الله عليكم ذلاً لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا دينكم».

فقد  عمل أهل بغداد في الزراعة والتجارة والكتابة والصناعة، بل في العلم  والتعلم، وتركوا الجهاد في سبيل الله، فكانت النتيجة هذا الذل، ثم سيق  الخليفة المستعصم بالله إلى خاتمته الشنيعة بعد أن دل على كل كنوز  العباسيين، فقد انتهى دوره، وقتل الخليفة المسلم، فقد وضعه التتار في كيس،  ثم أمر هولاكو أن يقتل الخليفة رفساً بالأقدام في ذل وإهانة.
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

لم  تسقط بغداد فقط، بل سقط معها آخر خلفاء بني العباس في بغداد، وسقط معه  الشعب بكامله، وكان هذا في اليوم العاشر من فتح بغداد لأبوابها، يوم (14)  صفر سنة (656) من الهجرة، ولم تنته المأساة بقتل الخليفة، وإنما أمر هولاكو  لعنه الله باستمرار عملية القتل في بغداد، فاستمر القتل مدة (40) يوماً  متصلة، لم يكن فيها هم للجنود التتر إلا قتل المسلمين، فقتل في بغداد ألف  ألف مسلم ما بين رجال ونساء وأطفال، قتلوا في (40) يوماً فقط.
أقول

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**إغراق التتار لمكتبة بغداد في نهر دجلة (55)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

بينما كان فريق من التتار  يقتل المسلمين ويسفك دماءهم، اتجه فريق آخر من التتار لعمل إجرامي آخر،  ليس له مبرر، إلا أن التتار قد ملأ الحقد قلوبهم لكل ما هو حضاري في بلاد  المسلمين، فقد شعر التتار بالفجوة الحضارية الهائلة بينهم وبين المسلمين،  فالمسلمون لهم تاريخ طويل جداً في العلوم والدراسة والأخلاق، ولهم عشرات  الآلاف من العلماء الأجلاء في كافة فروع العلم  الديني منها والدنيوي، فقد أثرى هؤلاء العلماء الحضارة الإسلامية بملايين  المصنفات، بينما التتار لا حضارة لهم، بل هم أصلاً أمة لقيطة، نشأت في  صحراء شمال الصين، واعتمدت على شريعة الغاب في نشأتها، وقاتلت كما تقاتل  الحيوانات، بل عاشت كما تعيش الحيوانات، فلم ترغب مطلقاً في إعمار الأرض أو  إصلاح الدنيا كما فعل المسلمون قبل ذلك، ولكنهم عاشوا فقط للتخريب والتدمير والإبادة.

فشتان بين أمة التتار وبين أمة الإسلام، بل شتان بين أي أمة من أمم الأرض وأمة الإسلام.
وهذا  الانهيار الذي رأيناه في تاريخ بغداد من المستحيل أن يمحو التاريخ العظيم  لهذه الأمة، فاتجه فريق من أشقياء التتار إلى تدمير مكتبة بغداد العظيمة،  أعظم مكتبة على وجه الأرض في ذلك الزمن، فقد كانت تحوي عصارة فكر المسلمين  في أكثر من (600) عام، جمعت فيها كل العلوم والآداب والفنون، من علوم  شرعية، كالتفسير والحديث والفقه والعقيدة والأخلاق، وعلوم حياتية، كالطب  والفلك والهندسة والكيمياء والفيزياء والجغرافيا، وعلوم إنسانية، كالسياسة  والاقتصاد والاجتماع والأدب والتاريخ والفلسفة، وكل أنواع العلوم، هذا  بالإضافة إلى ملايين الأبيات من الشعر، وعشرات الآلاف من القصص والنثر،  والترجمات المختلفة لكل العلوم الأجنبية اليونانية والفارسية والهندية  وغيرها.

فقد كانت مكتبة بغداد مكتبة عظيمة بكل المقاييس، ولم يقترب منها في العظمة إلا مكتبة قرطبة الإسلامية في الأندلس،  وقد مرت مكتبة قرطبة بنفس التجربة قبل (20) سنة فقط من سقوط بغداد -أي:  عام 636 من الهجرة- فقد أحرقت مكتبة قرطبة تماماً عندما سقطت في يد نصارى  أوروبا، وقام بذلك الحرق أحد قساوسة النصارى بنفسه واسمه قمبيز.

حمل  التتار الكتب الثمينة والتي بلغ أعدادها ملايين الكتب الثمينة، وألقوا بها  جميعاً في نهر دجلة، هكذا ببساطة، وهذا من غباء التتار، فقد كان يمكنهم  أخذ هذه الكتب إلى قراقورم عاصمة المغول؛ ليستفيدوا منها، فهم لا يزالون في  مرحلة الطفولة الحضارية، ولكن التتار أمة همجية لا تقرأ ولا تريد أن  تتعلم، فهي لا تعيش إلا لملذاتها وشهواتها فقط.
وكان هدفهم في الدنيا هو  تخريبها، فألقى التتار بمجهود القرون الماضية في نهر دجلة، حتى تحول لون  مياه نهر دجلة إلى اللون الأسود من أثر مداد الكتب، حتى قيل: إن الفارس  التتري كان يعبر فوق المجلدات الضخمة من الضفة إلى الضفة الأخرى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**إتلاف الغزاة لمكتبات المسلمين في كل حروبهم(56)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

إن إغراق مكتبة بغداد ليست جريمة في حق المسلمين  فقط، بل في حق الإنسانية كلها، وهي جريمة متكررة في التاريخ، فقد فعلها  الصليبيون النصارى في الأندلس في مكتبة قرطبة الهائلة كما ذكرنا من قبل، وفعلوها مرة ثانية في الأندلس في مكتبة غرناطة عند سقوطها،
فأحرقوا  مليون كتاب في أحد الميادين العامة، وفعلوها في الأندلس مرة ثالثة ورابعة  وخامسة وعاشرة في مكتبات طليطلة وأشبيلية وبلنسية وسرقسطة وغيرها.
وفعلها الصليبيون النصارى أيضاً في الشام  في مكتبة طرابلس اللبنانية، فقد أحرقوا ثلاثة ملايين كتاب، ومكتبة طرابلس  لا تقارن بالمرة بمكتبة بغداد، فتخيل الرقم الذي أغرق في نهر دجلة من الكتب  من مكتبة بغداد، وفعلها الصليبيون النصارى في فلسطين في مكتبة غزة والقدس وعسقلان،
ثم  فعلها بعد ذلك المستعمرون الأوروبيون الجدد الذين نزلوا إلى بلاد العالم  الإسلامي في القرن التاسع عشر، ولكنهم كانوا أكثر ذكاء من أجدادهم، فقد  سرقوا الكتب إلى أوروبا ولم يحرقوها، ومازالت المكتبات الكبرى في أوروبا  إلى الآن تحوي مجموعة من أعظم كتب العلم في الأرض، والكتب الأصلية في أوروبا أضعاف أضعاف ما يمتلكه المسلمون في بلادهم.

فقد  كان هم الغزاة على طول العصور أن يحرموا هذه الأمة من اتصالها بأي نوع من  أنواع العلوم، إما بحرق الكتب، أو تغريقها في الأنهار، أو سرقتها، أو  بتغيير مناهج التعليم كما يعملون الآن حالياً؛ لتفريغ الأمة من أهم ما  تمتلك من العلم والدين والأخلاق.
بعد أن فرغ التتار  من تدمير مكتبة بغداد انتقلوا إلى الديار الجميلة والمباني الأنيقة،  فتناولوها بالتدمير والحرق، وسرقوا محتوياتها الثمينة، وما عجزوا عن حمله  من المسروقات أحرقوه، فتحولت المدينة الكبيرة إلى ركام وخراب، فقد كانت  ألسنة النار والدخان تتصاعد من كل مكان.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تعيين هولاكو لمؤيد الدين العلقمي حاكماً على بغداد (57)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

ثم  أصدر  أيضاً هولاكو قراراً جديداً بتعيين مؤيد الدين العلقمي الشيعي رئيساً  على  مجلس الحكم المعين من قبل التتار،  على أن توضع عليه وصاية تترية، فلم  يكن  مؤيد الدين إلا صورة للحاكم فقط،  وكانت القيادة الفعلية للتتار، بل  إن  الأمر تزايد بعد ذلك، حتى وصل إلى  الإهانة المباشرة للرئيس الجديد مؤيد   الدين العلقمي، ولم تكن هذه الإهانة  تأتي من قبل هولاكو بل من صغار الجند   في جيش التتار؛ لأنهم يريدون أن  يحطموا نفسيته حتى لا يشعر بقوته، ولا   يظن أنه رئيس فعلاً، بل يظل تابعاً  للتتار في منتهى الذلة.
وهكذا من باع دينه ووطنه ونفسه، فإنه يصبح بلا  ثمن حتى عند الأعداء،   فالعميل عند الأعداء ليس له أي قيمة، ولم يعش الوزير  الخائن بعد أن تولى   الحكم إلا أياماً قليلة في ذل ومهانة، ثم مات في بيته،  ولم يستمتع بحكم   ولا ملك ولا خيانة؛ ليكون عبرة بعد ذلك لكل خائن، {وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ   رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ   شَدِيدٌ} [هود: 102].
ثم  ولى التتار ابن مؤيد الدين العلقمي على بغداد، وكان الابن قد ورث   الخيانة  من أبيه، ولكن هذا المنصب أصبح شؤماً على من يتولاه، فقد مات   الابن الخائن  الجديد الشاب الصغير في نفس السنة التي سقطت فيها بغداد سنة   (656) من  الهجرة.
ولا عجب فمن تمسك بهذه الدنيا أهلكته، فقد تمسك بها الخليفة فهلك، ثم الوزير الخائن فهلك، ثم ابن الوزير فهلك،

وتمسك بها شعب بغداد فهلك،
*وهذه سنة ماضية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


أثر سقوط بغداد على العالم الإسلامي (58)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

وصلت أخبار سقوط بغداد إلى العالم بأسره، فأما  العالم الإسلامي فكان سقوط بغداد بالنسبة له صدمة رهيبة، لم يمكنه  استيعابها مطلقاً، فبغداد لم تكن مدينة عادية، فكونها أكبر مدينة على وجه  الأرض في ذلك الحين،
وبها أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين مسلم، وأنها من أعظم دور العلم والحضارة والمدنية في الأرض، ومن ثغور الإسلام القديمة، فهي عاصمة الخلافة الإسلامية.
*وتساءل الناس سؤالاً خطيراً:* ماذا  يعني سقوط بغداد؟ وماذا يعني قتل الخليفة وعدم تعيين خليفة آخر؟ لم تكن  تعني للمسلمين شيئاً بدون خلافة أو خليفة، فحتى مع مظاهر الضعف الواضحة في  السنوات الأخيرة للخلافة العباسية، إلا أن ذلك لم يكن يلغي معنى الخلافة من  أذهان الناس، فالخلافة كانت تعتبر رمزاً هاماً للمسلمين، فإذا كان هناك  خلافة ولو ضعيفة، فقد يأتي زمان تتقوى فيه الخلافة، أما أن تختفي الخلافة  بالمرة فهذا غير مفهوم عند المسلمين.

ثم ظهر عند المسلمين في ذلك الوقت اعتقاد غريب، فسيطر على كثير منهم اعتقاد أن ظهور التتار وهزيمة المسلمين وسقوط بغداد ما هي إلا علامات للساعة، وأن المهدي سيظهر قريباً جداً؛ ليقود جيوش المسلمين للانتصار على التتار.
*وأنا أقول:* سيظهر المهدي في يوم ما، وسينزل المسيح عليه السلام، وستقوم الساعة، فنحن نؤمن بذلك يقيناً، وأما متى فلا يدري أحد، {يَسْأَلُكَ النَّاسُ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيبًا} [الأحزاب:63].
*ثم لماذا تظهر مثل هذه الدعوات في أوقات الهزائم والانتكاسات؟* هذا  ليس له إلا مبرر واحد، وهو أن الناس أحبطوا تماماً، وأصبحوا يشكون في  إمكانية النصر على أعداء الله بمفردهم، فقد أيقن الناس أنهم لا طاقة لهم بـ  هولاكو وجنوده، ولذلك بحثوا عن حل آخر أسهل، وهو انتظار خروج المهدي،  وعندها سيقاتلون معه، أما الآن فلا يستطيعون، فجلسوا يراقبون الموقف عن  بعد، وينتظرون المعجزة.
*كان هذا هو الوضع في العالم الإسلامي.*
وأما  العالم النصراني فقد عمت البهجة والفرح أطرافه بكاملها، وكان هذا الشيء  متوقعاً جداً منهم، فقد ذكرنا في أول هذه المحاضرات أن قوى العالم الرئيسية  في هذا القرن كانت ثلاث قوى: العالم الإسلامي، والعالم النصراني، والتتار،  وكانت الحروب بين المسلمين والنصارى على أشدها.
وكانت هذه الضربة التترية ضربة موجعة جداً للعالم الإسلامي، ولاشك أن أطماع الصليبيين ستتجدد في الشام  ومصر، وبغض النظر عن سرور النصارى أو التتار فقد سقطت بغداد، ومع عظم  المصيبة على المسلمين، والمكاسب الهائلة التي حققها التتار، والكنوز  الثمينة التي نهبوها، إلا أن الذي يشرب من الدم لا يرتوي أبداً.
لذلك كان من الواضح أن بغداد لن تكون المحطة الأخيرة للمعتدين، ولابد أنهم سيبحثون عن كنز آخر وضحية جديدة.
*فماذا سيفعل التتار؟* 
*وإلى أي بقعة من بقاع العالم الإسلامي سيتجهون؟* وما هو رد فعل المسلمين؟ هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في المحاضرة القادمة.
أسأل  الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، وأن يعلمنا  ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، {فَسَتَذْكُرُون   مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} [غافر:44].
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**موالاة أمراء المسلمين للتتار (59)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

في المحاضرة السابقة تعرضنا للكارثة الكبرى التي  أصابت المسلمين وهي احتلال العراق وسقوط بغداد، وقتل مليون مسلم في بغداد،  وتعرضنا لاستباحة كل شيء في هذه المدينة العظيمة، وتدمير المخزون الثقافي  والحضاري الهائل في مكتبة بغداد، وكان واضحاً من خطوات التتار  ومن رد فعل المسلمين أن احتلال العراق لن يكون أبداً المحطة الأخيرة  للتتار في بلاد المسلمين، وإنما ستعقبه ولا شك أطماع جديدة، وأحلام توسعية  كبيرة جداً في أراضي المسلمين.
اجتاح التتار العراق وبلاد الشام  في زمن يسير، ساعدهم على ذلك تعاون بعض أمراء المسلمين الخونة معهم، وكذلك  تحالف النصارى، وتفرق المسلمين فيما بينهم، وعدم وجود روح الأخوة بين  الشعوب المسلمة لمساعدة إخوانهم المحاصرين.
بعد  تدمير العراق انسحب هولاكو من بغداد إلى همذان بفارس، ثم توجه إلى قلعة  تسمى: قلعة شاها على شاطئ بحيرة أرمية، وبحيرة أرمية في الشمال الغربي  لإيران، وفي هذه القلعة وضع الكنوز الهائلة التي نهبها من قصور العباسيين،  ومن بيت مال المسلمين، ومن بيوت التجار وأصحاب رءوس الأموال وغيرهم.

وترك هولاكو حامية تترية حول بغداد، وبدأ يفكر بجدية في الخطوة التالية، لا شك أن الخطوة القادمة ستكون سوريا،  فبدأ يدرس الموقف في هذا المنطقة، وبينما هو يقوم بهذه الدراسة ويحدد نقاط  الضعف والقوة في هذه المناطق الإسلامية، بدأ بعض الأمراء المسلمين يؤكدون  ولاءهم للتتار، وبدأت الوفود الإسلامية الرسمية تتوالى على زعيم التتار،  وتطلب عقد الأحلاف والمعاهدات مع الصديق الجديد، رجل الحرب والسلام هولاكو،  ومع أن دماء المليون مسلم الذين قتلوا في بغداد لم تجف بعد، إلا أن هؤلاء  الأمراء لم يجدوا أي غضاضة في أن يتحالفوا مع هولاكو، فالفجوة هائلة بينهم  وبين هولاكو، والأفضل في اعتباراتهم أن يفوزوا بأي شيء، وهذا أحسن من لا  شيء، أو على الأقل يحيدون جانبه ويأمنون شره.

*يقول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى:* {وَإِنَّ  مِنْكُمْ لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالَ  قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا} [النساء:72]،  فقد فرح هؤلاء الأمراء بعدم الاشتراك في الدفاع عن بغداد وعن العراق؛ لأن  بغداد سقطت، وهكذا هم مع المنتصر، يسارعون إليه أياً كان.
وقد كان هؤلاء  الأمراء يظهرون أمام شعوبهم بمظهر الحكماء، الذين جنبوا شعوبهم ويلات  الحروب، وقد كان لهم خطب قوية نارية حماسية، {وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ  لِقَوْلِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ خُشُبٌ مُسَنَّدَةٌ} [المنافقون:4]، وقد كان هناك  كثير من العلماء الأصوليين يؤيدون خطوات الأمراء، ويباركون تحركاتهم، ويحضون شعوبهم على اتباع هؤلاء الأمراء، والرضا بأفعالهم مهما كانت،
ولا  شك أن هؤلاء العلماء كانوا يضربون لهم الأمثال من السنة النبوية المطهرة،  ويقولون لهم: لقد عاهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلح الحديبية  المشركين، فلماذا لا نعاهد نحن التتار الآن؟ ولقد عاهد الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم اليهود في المدينة المنورة، فلماذا لا نعاهد نحن التتار في بغداد؟ وهكذا.
*ثم يقولون:* إن التتار جنحوا للسلام، والله عز وجل يقول:{وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} [الأنفال:61]  فالتتار جنحوا للسلم معنا، ويريدون أن يقيموا معنا معاهدات وأحلافاً،  أفتريدون أن نقع في مخالفة شرعية ولا نسمع لكلام ربنا؟!
وهل  تريدون سفك الدماء وتخريب الديار وتدمير الاقتصاد؟! إن الحكمة كل الحكمة  ما فعله أميرنا من التصالح والتعاهد والتحالف مع التتار، ولنبدأ صفحة جديدة  من الحب لكل البشرية {يَلْوُونَ  أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} [آل عمران:78].

ذهب  هؤلاء الأمراء إلى هولاكو وقلوبهم تدق وأنفاسهم تتسارع، وهم يتساءلون: هل  سيقبل سيدهم هولاكو أن يتحالف معهم؟ جاء الزعماء الأشاوس يجددون العهد مع  الصديق هولاكو، فقد جاء الأمير بدر الدين لؤلؤ أمير الموصل، والأمير كيكاوس  الثاني، والأمير قلج أرسلان الرابع من منطقة الأناضول وسط وغرب تركيا،  والأمير الأشرف الأيوبي أمير حمص، والأمير الناصر يوسف حفيد صلاح الدين  الأيوبي رحمه الله أمير حلب ودمشق، وكان هؤلاء الأمراء يمثلون معظم شمال  العراق.

*ولا حوله ولا قوة إلا بالله .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**حصار التتار لمدينة ميافارقين (60)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

ظهرت مشكلة أمام هولاكو، وهي أن أحد الأمراء الأيوبيين رفض أن يرضخ له، ورفض أن يعقد معاهدات السلام مع التتار، وقرر أن يجاهدهم حتى النهاية، فاعتبر هولاكو أن هذا الرجل إرهابي، يريد زعزعة الاستقرار في المنطقة، ولا شك أن هولاكو قال:
إنه  يعلم أن هذا الرجل لا يمثل دين الإسلام؛ لأن الإسلام دين السماحة والرحمة  والحب والسلام، وهولاكو ليس عنده أي اعتراض على الإسلام، ولكنه معترض على  هذا الذي يريد زعزعة الاستقرار في المنطقة.
وهذا الأمير المسلم الذي ظل  محتفظاً بمروءته وكرامته ودينه، هو الأمير الكامل محمد الأيوبي رحمه الله  أمير منطقة ميافارقين وهي تقع الآن في شرق تركيا إلى الغرب من بحيرة وان،  وجيوش الكامل محمد رحمه الله كانت تسيطر على شرق تركيا، بالإضافة إلى منطقة  الجزيرة، وهي المنطقة الواقعة بين نهري دجلة والفرات من جهة الشمال، فهذا  الرجل كان يسيطر على شرق تركيا، وعلى الشمال الغربي من العراق، والشمال  الشرقي من سوريا.

كان  هولاكو يريد احتلال سوريا، فكان عليه أن يجتاز منطقة الجزيرة الواقعة تحت  سيطرة الكامل محمد رحمه الله، وأن يمر في شمال العراق، وعلى الرغم من خنوع  وخضوع معظم أمراء المنطقة، إلا أن إخضاع إمارة ميافارقين بالقوة أصبح أمراً  لازماً، ومدينة ميافارقين حصينة جداً، وتقع بين سلسلة جبال الأسود،  واحتلالها صعب جداً، وكان هولاكو لا يريد أن يدع أي شيء للمفاجآت،
فحتى يخرج من هذا المأزق بدأ بالطرق السهلة وغير المكلفة، فحاول إرهاب الكامل وإقناعه بالتخلي عن فكرة الجهاد  الطائشة، فأرسل إليه رسولاً يدعوه فيه إلى التسليم غير المشروط، والدخول  فيما دخل فيه غيره، فكل الأمراء الذين حوله قد استسلموا، وهو المعارض  الوحيد؛ وقد كان هولاكو في منتهى الذكاء في اختيار الرسول، فلم يرسل رسولاً  تترياً، وإنما أرسل رسولاً عربياً نصرانياً اسمه قسيس يعقوبي، فهذا الرسول  من ناحية يستطيع التفاهم مع الكامل محمد بلغته، وأن ينقل إليه أخبار  هولاكو وقوته وبأسه، ثم هو من ناحية أخرى نصراني فيلفت بذلك نظر الكامل  محمد إلى أن النصارى متعاونون مع التتار،
وهذا  الأمر خطير بالنسبة للكامل محمد جداً، وله بعد إستراتيجي في منتهى الأهمية؛  لأن إمارة ميافارقين الواقعة في شرق تركيا يحدها شرقاً مملكة أرمينيا  النصرانية، وهي متحالفة مع التتار، ويحدها من الشمال الشرقي مملكة الكرج  النصرانية، وهي أيضاً متحالفة مع التتار، فإذا ما اعترض الكامل محمد رحمه  الله على هولاكو فإنه سيصبح كالجزيرة المحصورة في خضم هائل من المنافقين  والمشركين والنصارى، وسيحاصر من كل الجهات، فمن الشرق سيحاصر بمملكة  أرمينيا النصرانية، ومن الشمال الشرقي بمملكة الكرج النصرانية، التي هي  جورجيا الآن، ومن الجنوب الشرقي بإمارة الموصل العميلة للتتار، فالجانب  الشرقي كله محاط بعملاء وبنصارى، وفي الغرب إمارات السلاجقة العميلة للتتار  أيضاً، ففي وسط وغرب تركيا كيكاوس الثاني وقلج أرسلان الرابع، وهما عميلان  للتتار، ومن الجنوب الغربي إمارة حلب الخاضعة للناصر يوسف الأيوبي، وهي  عملية للتتار أيضاً، فلا يوجد أي منفذ للكامل محمد من أي طريق، سواءً من  بلاد المسلمين أو من بلاد النصارى، وفوق كل هذا فجيش التتار سيأتي لمحاصرة  المنطقة، فالموقف في منتهى الخطورة.

ولكن  الكامل محمد رحمه الله أمسك الرسول النصراني قسيس يعقوبي وقتله، وقد كانت  الأعراف تقضي ألا يقتل الرسل، ولكن الكامل محمد قام بذلك؛ ليكون إعلاناً  رسمياً للحرب على هولاكو، وكنوع من شفاء الصدور للمسلمين؛ انتقاماً من ذبح  مليون مسلم منذ أيام؛ ولأن التتار ما احترموا أعرافاً في حياتهم، وكان قتل  قسيس يعقوبي رسالة واضحة من الكامل محمد إلى هولاكو، فأدرك هولاكو فوراً  أنه لن يدخل الشام إلا بعد القضاء على الكامل محمد تماماً، فاهتم هولاكو جداً بهذا الموضوع، فهذا أول صحوة في المنطقة، ولم يضيع الوقت، بل جهز بسرعة جيشاً كبيراً جداً،

ووضع  على رأسه ابنه أشموط بن هولاكو مباشرة، فتوجه الجيش التتاري إلى ميافارقين  مباشرة بعد أن فتح له أمير الموصل العميل بدر الدين لؤلؤ أرضه للمرور،  فحاصر جيش التتار ميافارقين حصاراً شديداً، وكما هو متوقع جاءت جيوش مملكتي  أرمينيا والكرج لتحاصر ميافارقين من الناحية الشرقية، وكان بداية الحصار  الشرس في شهر رجب سنة (656 هـ)، أي: بعد حوالي أربعة أشهر من تدمير بغداد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أسباب قعود الشعوب المسلمة عن نصرة المسلمين المحاصرين في ميافارقين (61)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

أنا لا أتعجب كثيراً من فعل الأمراء المسلمين؛  لكونهم خونة مطلقاً، ولكني أتعجب من رد فعل الشعوب، فأين كانت الشعوب في  هذه البلاد المسلمة؟ فأين كان شعب الموصل وتركيا؟ فقد كان هناك من تربطه  صلات رحم بأولئك الذين يعيشون في ميافارقين، فحتى الفطرة تقضي عليهم أن  يساعدوهم، وأن يمدوهم بالطعام والسلاح والدواء، وإذا كان الحكام على هذه  الصورة الوضيعة من الأخلاق، فلماذا سكتت الشعوب، ولم تتحرك لنجدة إخوانهم في الدين والعقيدة، بل وإخوانهم في الدم والنسب كما ذكرنا؟

لقد سكتت الشعوب، وسكوتها مرده إلى أمور خطيرة:
*أولاً:* لم تكن الشعوب تختلف كثيراً عن حكامها، فقد كانت تحب الحياة، أي حياة وبأي صورة.
*ثانياً:*  كانت هناك عمليات غسيل مخ مستمرة لكل شعوب المنطقة، فالحكام والوزراء  وعلماء الحكام، كانوا يقنعون الناس بحسن سياسة الحكام وحكمة إدارتهم، ولا  شك أن هؤلاء الحكام أيضاً كانوا يلومون الكامل محمد على تهوره ودفاعه عن  كرامته ودينه وكرامة شعبه، بل وعن كرامة المسلمين جميعاً، ولا شك أنهم  كانوا يقولون مثلاً: أما آن للكامل محمد أن يتنحى ليجنب شعبه ويلات الحروب  ودمارها؟
*ومنهم من يقول:* لو سلم الكامل محمد أسلحته لانتهت المشكلة، ولكنه يخفي أسلحته عن عيون الدولة الأولى في الأرض التتار، وهذا خطأ يستحق إبادة شعب ميافارقين بكامله.
ولا  شك أن هولاكو كان يرسل برسائل يقول فيها: إنه ما جاء إلى هذه المدينة  المسالمة ميافارقين إلا لإزاحة الكامل محمد عن الحكم، وأما شعب ميافارقين  فليس بينه وبينهم عداء، ونريد أن نتعايش سلمياً إلى جوار بعضنا البعض،  وعمليات غسيل المخ المستمرة تهدئ من حماسة الشعوب، وتقتل المروءة والنخوة.

*ثالثاً:* من  لم تقنعه الكلمات والخطب والحجج والبراهين، فالإقناع له يكون بالسيف، وقد  تعودت الشعوب في هذه المناطق على القهر والبطش والظلم من الولاة، وتعودوا  على الكراهية المتبادلة بين الحكام والمحكومين، وعلى الظلم.

في  ظل هذه الملابسات المخزية والأوضاع المقلوبة نستطيع أن نفهم كيف تم حصار  إمارة ميافارقين، وتعرض شعبها المسلم للموت أحياء، ولم يتحرك لها حاكم ولا  شعب من الإمارات الإسلامية المجاورة جداً لها.

*ولا حولة ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تغيير العلاقة بين هولاكو والناصر يوسف الأيوبي (62)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

لم يكتف الناصر يوسف بمنع المساعدة عن الكامل محمد  ولا في المشاركة في حصار ميافارقين، بل أرسل رسالة إلى هولاكو مع ابنه  العزيز -الذي حاصر بغداد مع جيش التتار ليساعد في إسقاطها- يطلب منه أمراً عجيباً في هذا التوقيت الغريب، فقد طلب من هولاكو أن يعينه بفرقة تترية للهجوم على مصر والاستيلاء عليها من المماليك؛ ليضمها إلى مملكته.
في  هذه الظروف يطلب الناصر يوسف من التتار الهجوم على مصر! ولم ينس الناصر  يوسف أن يحمل ابنه العزيز بالهدايا الثمينة والتحف النفيسة إلى صديقه  الجديد هولاكو، ولكن {وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ} [فاطر:43]،
*وعلى نفسها جنت براقش.*
فقد  استكبر هولاكو أن يرسل الناصر يوسف ابنه العزيز ولا يأتي بنفسه، فكل  الأمراء جاءوا بأنفسهم إلا هو، وأيضاً فقد رأى هولاكو أن هناك مشكلة كبيرة  جداً: فكيف يطلب مساعدة هولاكو في فتح مصر للناصر فـ هولاكو يريد كل شيء  له،
فلاحظ أن الناصر يوسف بدأ يرى نفسه، وهولاكو لا يريد أحداً مطلقاً إلى جواره.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**رسالة هولاكو إلى الناصر (63)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

أحضر هولاكو الأدباء المسلمين المحترفين التابعين له الذين يصوغون الرسالات، وكتب رسالة مباشرة إلى الناصر يوسف يقول له:
إنا  قد فتحنا بغداد بسيف الله تعالى، وقتلنا فرسانها، وهدمنا بنيانها، وأسرنا  سكانها، كما قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز حكاية عن ملكة سبأ: {قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ} [النمل:34]-بيستشهد بآيات من كتاب الله عز وجل! -
*ثم يقول:* واستحضرنا  خليفتها، وسألناه عن كلمات فكذب، وسألناه عن الكنوز وعن الأسرار فكذب،  فواقعه الندم، واستوجب منا العدم، وكان قد جمع ذخائر نفيسة، وكانت نفسه  خسيسة، فجمع المال ولم يعبأ بالرجال، وكان قد نما ذكره وعظم قدره، ونحن  نعوذ بالله من التمام والكمال -فـ هولاكو في منتهى الورع! - ثم يقول له:  إذا وقفت على كتابي هذا فسارع برجالك وأموالك وفرسانك إلى طاعة سلطان الأرض  شاهنشاه رويزمين -يعني: ملك الملوك على وجه الأرض- تأمن شره وتنل خيره،  كما قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:{وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلَّا مَا سَعَى * وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَى * ثُمَّ يُجْزَاهُ الْجَزَاءَ الأَوْفَى}[النجم:39 - 41].

*ثم يقول:* ولا تعوق رسلنا عندك، {فَإمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ} [البقرة:229]، وقد بلغنا أن تجار الشام وغيرهم انهزموا بحريمهم إلى مصر.
فتجار الشام لما عرفوا أن التتار على الأبواب أخذوا الأموال والنساء وهربوا إلى مصر بعيداً عن أرض القتال، فإن كانوا في الجبال نسفناها، وإن كانوا في الأرض خسفناها.

أين  النجاة ولا مناص لهارب ولي البسيطان الندى والماء ذلت لهيبتنا الأسود  وأصبحت في قبضة الأمراء والوزراء وانتهت الرسالة التترية المرعبة، فسقط قلب  الناصر يوسف بين قدميه، فقد وضحت نوايا هولاكو، فهو يطلب منه صراحة  التسليم الكامل،
ويخبره أنه سيتتبع من فر من  تجاره وشعبه، وذكره بمصير الخليفة العباسي البائس، فهل يسلم كل شيء لـ  هولاكو؟ فماذا يبقى له بعد هذا؟ فحب المال والسلطان يجري في دم الناصر  يوسف، وهو ما والى ملك التتار إلا ليظل ملكاً، ولكن الآن *هولاكو يقول له:* لا، تعال وأنا الذي سأقسّم التركة، وسأقسم الدنيا كلها، ولو لم تأت سينالك ما نال الخليفة العباسي قبل ذلك، فلو رفعه هولاكو من على كرسي الحكم فلماذا يعيش؟

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أسباب ازدياد قوة العلاقة بين التتار والنصارى (64)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

رجع هولاكو من قرية شاها إلى مدينة همذان في  إيران، فقد كان فيها القيادة المركزية لإدارة شئون الحرب في منطقة الشرق  الأوسط، وكانت على بعد (450) كيلو متر من بغداد، وبدأ هولاكو يعيد ترتيب  الأوراق نتيجة التطورات الجديدة، ويحلل الموقف في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  الملتهبة، وينظر إلى الأحداث التي توالت في هذه الشهور السابقة،
*فوجد الآتي:* 
*أولاً:* علاقة التتار  بالنصارى تزداد قوة، ولا شك أن هولاكو بحاجة إلى أن يعمق هذه العلاقة  بصورة أكبر؛ لمواجهة النماذج الإسلامية المعارضة التي ظهرت مثل: الكامل  محمد أو غيره ممن سيظهر بعد هذا، وهنا سيحتاج التتار إلى قوة النصارى  للمساعدة في إخماد الثورات من ناحية، ولنقل الخبرة من ناحية أخرى، ولإدارة  أمور الشام  بعد إسقاطها من ناحية ثالثة، لأجل هذا أراد التتار أن يشتروا ود النصارى  إلى آخر درجة، فأغدق هولاكو بالهدايا والمكافآت على هيثوم ملك أرمينيا،  وكذلك على ملك الكرج، وكذلك على بوهمند أمير أنطاكية.

*النقطة الثانية:* الحصار  ما زال مضروباً على ميافارقين بقيادة أشموط بن هولاكو، ومع بسالة المقاومة  وشجاعة الكامل محمد إلا أن الحصار كان شديد الإحكام، ويشترك فيه قوات  أرمينيا والكرج، ولم يحاول أي أمير مسلم المساعدة في فك هذا الحصار،  وهولاكو مطمئن نسبياً إلى حصار ميافارقين.

*النقطة الثالثة:*  ظهر الموقف العدائي من الناصر يوسف الأيوبي أمير حلب ودمشق، وضرب معسكراً  جهادياً شمال دمشق، وبدأ في إعداد الجيش لمقابلة التتار، وهذا الإعداد لم  يقابل بأي اهتمام من هولاكو، فهو يعرف الناصر وإمكانياته ونفسيته، ولذلك  كانت هذه مسألة تافهة نسبياً بالنسبة لـ هولاكو.

*النقطة الرابعة:* منطقة  العراق الأوسط وأهمهما مدينة بغداد أعلنت تسليمها بالكامل للتتار، وأصبحت  آمنة تماماً، وكذلك ظهر ولاء أمير الموصل التام للتتار، فالشمال الشرقي من  العراق أيضاً أصبح آمناً تماماً.

*النقطة الخامسة والأخيرة:*  إن أقوى المدن الآن في الشام هي مدينة حلب ودمشق، ولو سقطت هاتان  المدينتان فإن ذلك يعني سقوط الشام كلية، ومدينة حلب تقع في شمال دمشق على  بعد (300) كيلو متر تقريباً.
فقرر هولاكو أن يتوجه مباشرة لإسقاط إحدى  المدينتين: حلب، أو دمشق، وأدرك هولاكو أنه لو أراد أن يتوجه إلى حلب، فإن  عليه أن يخترق الشمال العراقي أولاً، ثم يدخل سوريا  من شمالها الشرقي مخترقاً بذلك شمال سوريا، موازياً لحدود تركيا حتى يصل  إلى حلب في شمال سوريا الغربي، وهذه المناطق كثيرة الأنهار، وفيها معوقات  كثيرة طبيعية، وبالذات في مناورات الجيوش الضخمة، ففيها نهر دجلة والفرات،  وفي نفس الوقت فهذه المناطق خضراء، ووفيرة الزرع والمياه،
*يعني:*  أن الجيش سيمشي فيها وهو مطمئن إلى وفرة الغذاء والماء، بالإضافة إلى أنها  قريبة من ميافارقين، فلو احتاج جيش أشموط أي مساعدة فسيكون جيش التتار  الرئيسي بجنبه، فاحتلال مدينة حلب يحمل بعض المزايا، وهي أن الطريق إليها  فيه الغذاء والماء، وهي قريبة من ميافارقين، ويمر في مناطق آمنة، فهو يمر  في أرض أمير الموصل الموالي للتتار، وسيدخل بعد هذا على شمال سوريا وليس  فيها الناصر يوسف، فهو معسكر في الجنوب في دمشق.
هذا الاختيار الأول.
وإذا  أراد هولاكو أن يتوجه إلى دمشق أولاً فهذا سيمثل عنصر مفاجئة رهيبة  للمسلمين في دمشق؛ لأن هولاكو سيأتي من حيث لا يتوقعون، فهم يتوقعون مجيئه  من الشمال من ناحية حلب، فلو جاء من الشرق من ناحية الصحراء فمن الصعب جداً  على أهل دمشق أن يتخيلوا مثل هذه المفاجأة، ويستطيع بهذا هولاكو أن يصل  إلى الناصر يوسف في عقر داره مباشرة، ولا يتيح له فرصة للفرار، ولكن هنا  مشكلة كبيرة جداً، فحتى يفعل ذلك هولاكو فإن عليه أن يخترق صحراء السماوة،  التي تسمى: بادية الشام، والتي تمتد من بغداد إلى دمشق، وهي صحراء قاحلة  جداً، والسير فيها بجيش كبير يعتبر مخاطرة مروعة، ولا يستطيع هولاكو أن  يقدم على هذه الخطوة، مع أنه لو فعلها لفاجأ جيش الناصر يوسف من حيث لا  يتوقع، ولقابل القوة الرئيسية للمسلمين، وبذلك يسقط الشام بكامله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت** 

جمع هولاكو لملوك وأمراء المناطق وإصدار الأوامر لهم (65)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**جمع هولاكو لملوك وأمراء المناطق الموالين له في بلاد الشام وما جاورها وإصدار الأوامر لهم
أكمل  هولاكو طريقه غرباً بعد ذلك حتى وصل إلى إمارة أنطاكية، وهي في جنوب  تركيا، وكانت إمارة حليفه النصراني الأمير بوهمند، وهناك حول أنطاكية ضرب  هولاكو معسكره خارج المدينة، ثم دعا إلى إقامة مؤتمر لبحث الأوضاع في الشرق  الأوسط الجديد حسب الرؤية التترية،*
*فبدأ  الحلفاء من كل المنطقة يتوافدون على هولاكو، فجاء هيثوم ملك أرمينيا، وجاء  أمير أنطاكية بوهمند، وجاء أميرا السلاجقة المسلمان: كيكاوس الثاني وقلج  أرسلان الرابع، وهذان بلادهما مجاورة لأنطاكية.*
*
وبدأ هولاكو يصدر مجموعة من الأوامر والقرارات والجميع يستمعون:*
*أولاً: يكافأ ملك أرمينيا هيثوم بمكافأة كبيرة من غنائم حلب؛ وذلك تقديراً لمساعدات الجيش الأرمني في إسقاط بغداد، ثم ميافارقين، ثم حلب.
ثانياً: على  سلطانَيْ السلاجقة كيكاوس الثاني وقلج أرسلان الرابع أن يعيدا المدن  والقلاع التي كان المسلمون قد فتحوها قبل ذلك إلى ملك أرمينيا، وهذا لتوسيع  ملك الملك الأرميني على حساب البلاد المسلمة، ولم توجد فرصة واردة  للاعتراض عند السلطانين المسلمين، وبالفعل سلما المدن إلى ملك أرمينيا.*
*
ثالثاً: يكافأ  بوهمند أمير أنطاكية على تأييده لـ هولاكو، فأعطاه مدينة اللاذقية  المسلمة، وكانت قد حررت من الصليبيين أيام صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله،  وظلت مسلمة إلى هذه اللحظة، ثم أهديت بكلمة واحدة إلى النصارى.
وقرار  إعطاء مدن السلاجقة إلى الملك الأرمني، وإعطاء مدينة اللاذقية إلى بوهمند  أمير أنطاكية تطبيق للقاعدة الاستعمارية المجحفة المعروفة: وهي أن المحتل  يعطي ما لا يملك لمن لا يستحق.*
*
القرار الرابع:  وقد كان قراراً غريباً جداً من هولاكو، ولم يكن في مصلحة أمير أنطاكية، بل  كان ضده وضد ملك أرمينيا، وكان هذا القرار لإثبات أن كل شيء الآن قد أصبح  بيد السيد الجديد هولاكو، وما هؤلاء الملوك إلا صورة حلفاء فقط، وحتى لا  يظن ملك أرمينيا أو أمير أنطاكية أنهما حلفاء على نفس المستوى مع هولاكو  كان هذا القرار الجديد: تعيين بطريرك جديد للكنيسة في أنطاكية، وهي محكومة  أصلاً بالنصارى، وحاكم التتار  هولاكو ليس نصرانياً، ولا يفهم شيئاً في الديانة النصرانية، ولكنه أصدر  قرار تغيير البطريرك وتعيين بطريرك جديد، ليس هذا فقط، بل إن البطريرك  الجديد أتى به من مكان غريب جداً، فقد أتى به من اليونان، يعني: أنه عين  بطريرك أرثوذوكسي على كنيسة كاثوليكية، وهذه سابقة خطيرة جداً في تاريخ  النصارى، وبالذات أن العلاقات متأزمة للغاية بين الطائفتين الأرثوذوكس  والكاثوليك.*
*
فعين هولاكو البطريرك اليوناني  يومنيميوس مكان البطريرك اللاتيني الإيطالي الذي قدم من جنوة، وقد كانت  الإمارات الصليبية التي في الشام كلها إمارات كاثوليكية.*
*
وقد عين هولاكو هذا البطريرك لعدة أسباب*
*أولاً: لإذلال أميرا أنطاكيا وأرمينيا، حتى لا يظنا أنفسهما زعماء إلى جواره.
ثانياً: كان لا يريد أن يجعل استقراراً في هذه المناطق؛ لكي لا يتوسع أمير أو ملك على غير رغبته، بل كان يريد أن يجعلهم دائماً في التراب.*
*
ثالثاً:  كان يريد إقامة علاقات صداقة وجوار مع الإمبراطور اليوناني حاكم الدولة  البيزنطية الكبيرة، وذلك إلى أجل، فقد كان تخطيط هولاكو اقتحام  الإمبراطورية البيزنطية بعد الانتهاء من بلاد المسلمين.
فلم يكن لدى أمير أنطاكية القدرة على الاعتراض، وإن كان معظم أمراء الإمارات الصليبية معترضين، لكن لم يكن لكلامهم أي نوع من القيمة.**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**توجه التتار إلى دمشق وهروب الناصر وجيشه (66)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

 

استقر الوضع لـ هولاكو في شمال سوريا  وجنوب تركيا، وبدأ يفكر في التوجه جنوباً لاحتلال مدينة حماة أولاً، ثم  المرور بعد ذلك على مدينة حمص وهي بلد الأمير الخائن الأشرف الأيوبي  والموالي له، حتى يصل بعد ذلك إلى الناصر يوسف الأيوبي وجيشه الرابض في  شمال دمشق.
بدأ الجيش التتري بالتحرك إلى الجنوب، فجاء إليه وفد من  أعيان حماة وكبرائها يسلمون له مفاتيح المدينة دون قتال، فقبل منهم هولاكو  المفاتيح، وأعطاهم في هذه المرة أماناً حقيقياً؛ وذلك ليشجع الناس في الشام لأن يفتحوا أبواب بلادهم كما فتحت حماة.

ترك  هولاكو حماة وانتقل إلى حمص بلد صديقه الأشرف الأيوبي ولم يدخلها كذلك،  واتجه مباشرة إلى دمشق، وكانت المسافة بين حمص ودمشق (120) كيلومترًا فقط.
سمع  الناصر يوسف بالأخبار السيئة من سقوط حصون ميافارقين، وقتل الكامل محمد  الأيوبي، وسقوط مدينة حلب وحارم، وتسليم حماة وحمص، وأن الخطوة القادمة  دمشق، فلم يدر الناصر يوسف الملك الجبان ماذا يفعل،
وقد أعلن حرباً لا طاقة له بها، ليس لقوة التتار  فقط، بل لضعفه هو في الأساس، فعقد مجلساً استشارياً أعلى ضم معظم قادة  جنده، فأخذوا في التباحث والتشاور، وطال النقاش والحوار، ووصلوا في النهاية  إلى أن قرروا الفرار، فليس عندهم قدرة على الدفاع عن المدينة، ولم يفكروا  أصلاً في الدفاع عنها.

قرر الأمير الناصر يوسف والأمراء والجيش الفرار وترك مدينة دمشق وشعبها الكبير دون حماية ولا دفاع، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
خلت دمشق من الأمراء والحراس، وكانت مدينة كبيرة وحصينة، وكان يتوقع لها الثبات فترة طويلة قبل أن تسقط.
والأمراء  من أمثال الناصر يوسف يأمرون بالمقاومة ويحضون عليها ما دامت بعيدة عن  أرضهم، فإذا اقتربت جيوش العدو من مدينتهم كانت الخطة البديلة دائماً هي  خطة الفرار، حدث ذلك في دمشق، ويحدث كثيراً إذا وجد أمثال هؤلاء الأمراء  الأقزام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**تسلط النصارى في دمشق عند دخول التتار (67)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*




بدأ التتار  في إدارة مدينة دمشق بواسطة النصارى، فوضعوا على إدارة المدينة رجلاً  تترياً اسمه إبل سيان، وقد كان معظماً ومحابياً جداً للنصارى، وبدأت  المدينة تعيش فترة عجيبة جداً في تاريخها.

واسمعوا إلى هذا الكلام الذي يقوله ابن كثير رحمه الله في كتابه (البداية والنهاية) تفصيلاً لهذا الأمر، يقول:
اجتمع  إبل سيان لعنه الله بأساقفة النصارى وقساوستهم فعظمهم جداً، وزار كنائسهم،  فصارت لهم دولة وصولة بسببه، وذهبت طائفة من النصارى إلى هولاكو في تبريز  وأخذوا معهم هدايا، فاستقبلهم وأحسن استقبالهم، ثم قدموا بعد ذلك من عنده  ومعهم أمان من جهته،
ودخلوا من باب توما -هو  أحد أبواب دمشق، مسمى على اسم قديس نصراني توما - ومعهم صليب منصوب،  يحملونه على رءوس الناس، وهم ينادون بشعارهم ويقولون: ظهر الدين الصحيح دين  المسيح، ويذمون دين الإسلام وأهله، ومعهم أوان فيها خمر، لا يمرون على باب  مسجد إلا رشوا عليه خمراً، وقماقم ملآنة خمراً يرشون منها على وجوه الناس  وثيابهم، ويأمرون كل من يجتازون به في الأزقة والأسواق من المسلمين أن يقوم  لصليبهم،
ووقف خطيبهم إلى دكة دكان في عطفة السوق فمدح دين النصارى، وذم دين الإسلام وأهله، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*ثم يقول ابن كثير:* ثم إنهم دخلوا الجامع بخمر، -قبل ذلك كان يرشونه على الباب- فلما وقع ذلك اجتمع قضاة المسلمين والشهود والفقهاء،

فدخلوا  القلعة يشكون هذه الحال إلى إبل سيان زعيم التتار، فأهينوا وطردوا، وقدم  كلام رؤساء النصارى عليهم، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*هكذا كان الوضع في دمشق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**دخول التتار دمشق (68)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

وقع أهل دمشق في حيرة كبيرة، فجيوش التتار ستأتي إليهم في غضون أيام قليلة، والتتار لا يبقون على أخضر ولا يابس، وشعب دمشق لم يتدرب قبل ذلك على الجهاد، وليست له دراية بفنون القتال، والجند المحترفون والأمراء القواد هربوا وتركوا مواقعهم، فماذا يفعلون وهم في غاية التردي؟
هنا  اجتمع أعيان دمشق وكبراؤها، واتفقوا على أن يأخذوا مفاتيح المدينة  ويسلموها إلى هولاكو ثم يطلبون الأمان منه كما فعل أهل حماة، ولم يخالف هذا  الرأي إلا قلة من المجاهدين، فقد تحصنوا في قلعة دمشق ودافعوا عنها حتى  النهاية، فقد أتى فعل هولاكو في ترك حماة ثماره، فهذا الفعل أثر في دمشق  وبدأت تسلم دون قتال، فخرج وفد من أعيان دمشق يستقبل جيش هولاكو وسلمه  المفاتيح، وفتحت دمشق أبوابها.

حمل أعيان دمشق مفاتيح المدينة إلى  جيش التتار، فاستقبلهم كتبغانوين القائد الجديد الذي ولاه هولاكو قبل أن  يغادر الجيش، فأعطى أهلها الأمان فعلاً، وتقدم بجيشه لدخول المدينة العظيمة  الكبيرة دمشق.
وها هي دمشق عاصمة الخلافة الأموية تسقط كما سقطت من قبل بغداد عاصمة الخلافة العباسية.
وكانت دمشق واحدة من أعظم مدن الإسلام قاطبة، ومن أهم ثغور الجهاد، ومن أرقى دور العلم.
زحفت الجيوش التترية على دمشق، وانسابت من أبوابها إلى داخلها دون أدنى مقاومة.

أواه يا درّة الشام،  ويا قلب العالم الإسلامي! أين أبو عبيدة بن الجراح؟ وأين خالد بن الوليد  ويزيد بن أبي سفيان وعمرو بن العاص وشرحبيل بن حسنة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين؟
أين الذين فتحوا هذه المدينة الحصينة منذ أكثر من ستة قرون؟ أين معاوية رضي الله عنه وأرضاه الذي حكم الدنيا  بكاملها من هذا المكان؟ أين خلفاء بني أمية رحمهم الله الذين فتحوا البلاد  الواسعة التي أسقطها التتار الآن؟ أين عماد الدين زنكي ونور الدين محمود  رحمهما الله اللذان سطّرا بجهادهما آيات من المجد والعزة والفخار؟ أين صلاح  الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله الذي يرقد الآن في مدينة دمشق؟
مرت  الأيام وشاهد المسلمون في دمشق ما لم يخطر على أذهانهم مطلقاً، شاهدوا  ثلاثة أمراء من النصارى يتبخترون بخيولهم في مقدمة جيوشهم، وهم يخترقون  أبواب دمشق، ويسيحون في شوارع المدينة الإسلامية العظيمة، لقد كان يتقدم  جيوش التتار كتبغانوين النصراني قائد الجيش التتري، وبصحبته الملك هيثوم  النصراني ملك أرمينيا، والأمير بوهمند النصراني أمير أنطاكية.
وهذه أول  مرة يدخل أمراء النصارى مدينة دمشق منذ أن تركها أمراء الجيوش الرومانية  أيام هرقل قيصر الروم، عند الفتح الإسلامي لها في سنة (14) هجرية، ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله.

أعطى التتار الأمان  فعلاً لأهل دمشق ولم يقتلوا منهم أحداً، إلا أولئك الذين تحصنوا في قلعة  دمشق، وكانت سقوط دمشق في أواخر صفر سنة (658هـ)، يعني: بعد سنتين من سقوط  بغداد، وهو زمن قياسي جداً، فقد اجتاح التتار في هاتين السنتين مساحات  هائلة من الأراضي، وأسقطوا مدناً كثيرة في العراق وتركيا وسوريا، مع  الكثافة السكانية الهائلة في هذه المناطق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**موت منكوخان زعيم التتار احتلال التتار لفلسطين(69)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

*موت منكوخان زعيم التتار وتولي قوبيلاي الحكم بعده قبل دخول التتار دمشق*
قبل  أن يدخل هولاكو إلى دمشق حدث ما لم يكن في حسبانهم، فقد مات منكوخان زعيم  دولة التتار، وجاءت الأخبار إلى هولاكو قبل أن يصل إلى دمشق بقليل، وكانت  هذه أزمة خطيرة جداً، فـ منكوخان يحكم دولة مهولة كبيرة جداً،

اتسعت  في وقت قياسي، وحدوث أي اضطراب في الحكم قد يؤدي إلى كارثة، وهولاكو هو  أحد المرشحين للحكم في هذه الدولة الضخمة، فهو أخو منكوخان، وهو صاحب  الانتصارات العظيمة الكثيرة، فهو الذي أسقط الخلافة العباسية لأول مرة في  تاريخ المسلمين.
فكر هولاكو في قيادة دولة التتار بدلاً من قيادة الشام  وما حولها، فترك الجيش التتري وسارع بالعودة إلى قراقورم، وعندما وصل إلى  تبريز في إيران علم أن التتار قد عينوا قوبيلاي ملكاً على دولة التتار  بكاملها، فكان هذا صدمة لـ هولاكو، فلم يكمل الطريق إلى قراقورم وآثر أن  يمكث في تبريز، ولم يعد بعد ذلك إلى الشام، وظل يراقب الموقف من تبريز،  ومنها كان يدير كل هذه الأملاك الواسعة التي فتحها.
وفي صعيد أخر
أرسل كتبغانوين الزعيم الجديد في دمشق، فرقة من جيشه لاحتلال فلسطين،  فاحتلت، ثم نابلس، ثم اخترقت كل فلسطين واحتلت غزة، ولم تقترب الجيوش  التترية من الإمارات الصليبية الأوروبية المنتشرة في فلسطين، كما لم  يقتربوا من إمارات الصليبيين في سوريا ولبنان، وبذلك قسمت فلسطين بين التتار والصليبيين.
وبهذا  الاحتلال الأخير لفلسطين يكون التتار قد أسقطوا العراق بكاملها، وأجزاء  كبيرة من تركيا، وأسقطوا أيضاً سوريا بكاملها، وكذلك أسقطوا لبنان، ثم  فلسطين، وكل هذا في سنتين فقط من (656هـ) إلى (658هـ)، واقترب التتار من  سينا على بعد (35) كيلو متر فقط.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**أسباب جهل المسلمين بفترة حكم المماليك (70)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*




في المحاضرتين السابقتين رأينا سقوط الدولة العباسية في العراق، وسقوط بغداد، ثم اجتياح الشام بكامله، وسقوط حلب وحمص وحماه ودمشق، وكل لبنان، ثم احتلال فلسطين، ولم يبق غير خمسة وثلاثين كيلو متر فقط أمام التتار، ليدخلوا الحدود المصرية ويضموا بذلك مصر إلى أملاك الدولة التترية الرهيبة.
وذكرنا أن مصر في ذلك الوقت كانت تحت حكم المماليك.
لقد  فضلت أن أجعل هذه المحاضرة محاضرة مختصرة لشرح تاريخ المماليك، والموضوع  يحتاج إلى تفصيل في مجموعات أخرى، نسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقنا فيها.
كان  للمماليك دور بارز في الدفاع عن مقدسات الأمة وأراضيها، ودحر الصليبيين من  أجزاء من مصر وكثير من بلاد الشام، قبل أن تكون لهم دولة، ثم دحر التتار  عن بلاد الشام وغيرها بعد قيام دولتهم إبان اجتياح التتار لبغداد ولبلاد  الشام، الأمر الذي يؤكد أن الله تعالى ناصر دينه ومعز أوليائه من حيث لا  يحتسبون.
تعتبر فترة حكم المماليك من الفترات  التاريخية المجهولة عند كثير من المسلمين، بل عند كثير من مثقفي المسلمين،  وهذا له أسباب كثيرة منها:
أن الأمة الإسلامية  في وقت ظهور دولة المماليك وما بعدها كانت قد تفرقت تفرقاً كبيراً، وكثرت  فيها جداً الإمارات والدويلات، وبالتالي فدراسة هذه الفترة تحتاج إلى مجهود  ضخم جداً، لمتابعة الأحوال في العديد من الأقطار الإسلامية، فالمماليك في  أعظم حكمهم لم يسيطروا إلا على خمسة أو ستة أقطار من الأقطار المعروفة في  ذلك الوقت، وتزامن ظهورهم مع ظهور أكثر من دويلة وإمارة في أكثر من مكان في  العالم الإسلامي، فلدراسة تاريخ المماليك لا بد أن يدرس تاريخ كل هذه  المناطق في تلك الحقبة من التاريخ سوياً، وهذا شيء صعب.

*أيضاً من العوامل والأسباب التي أدت إلى جهل المسلمين بفترة المماليك:* 
كثرة  الولاة والسلاطين في دولة المماليك، فكلما ظهر وال أو سلطان في فترة،  وبدأت هذه الفترة تفهم، تغير السلطان وأتى آخر ثم ثالث وهكذا.
هذه هي  حال دولة المماليك الأولى؛ فدولة المماليك مرت بأكثر من مرحلة، ففي المرحلة  الأولى كان اسمها دولة المماليك البحرية، وقد ظلت هذه المرحلة (144) سنة،  تعاقب على الحكم فيها (29) سلطاناً، يعني: أن متوسط حكم السلطان لم يكن  يتعدى الخمس السنوات فقط، وليس كل السلاطين كانت مدة حكمهم خمس سنوات،  فهناك سلاطين حكموا سنين طويلة، ولكن هناك سلاطين آخرين حكموا سنة أو سنتين  أو أقل من السنة، فكثرة السلاطين والولاة أدت إلى عدم دراية ومعرفة كبيرة  بتاريخ المماليك، فكان من الصعب دراسة تاريخ المماليك.

وأهم الأسباب التي جعلت الكثير من المسلمين لا يدركون أو لا يفقهون تاريخ المماليك، هو: تزوير التاريخ الإسلامي،  وهذا تولى كبره المستشرقون وأتباعهم من المسلمين المفتونين بهم، فقد شوهوا  تاريخ المماليك تشويهاً كبيراً؛ مع ما كان للماليك من الإنجازات المشرقة  والهامة جداً في تاريخ الأرض، والتي أضافت الكثير إلى أمة الإسلام، فمن أهم  هذه الإنجازات:
أن دولة المماليك وقفت سداً  منيعاً لصد قوتين عاتيتين من قوى الشر، حاولتا هدم صرح الإسلام، وهما:  التتار، والصليبيون، فقد كان للمماليك جهاد مستمر طويل ضد هاتين القوتين،  وعلى مراحل مختلفة، وقد ظلت دولة المماليك تحمل راية الإسلام في الأرض  (270) سنة تماماً، إلى أن تسلمت الخلافة العثمانية القوية راية المسلمين.

ونحن  لن ندخل في تفصيلات دولة المماليك في هذه المحاضرة، وسنفرد لها بإذن الله  مجموعتين كاملتين من المحاضرات، سنتكلم في المجموعة الأولى: على الحروب  الصليبية، وفي المجموعة الثانية على دولة المماليك من البداية إلى النهاية.
ومن  أجل أن نفهم قصة المماليك سنرجع إلى الوراء قليلاً إلى ما قبل قيام دولة  المماليك، وإلى الدولة التي سبقت دولة المماليك، وهي دولة الأيوبيين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**لمحة سريعة عن الدولة الأيوبية (71)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


أسس الدولة الأيوبية البطل الإسلامي العظيم صلاح  الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله في سنة (569) من الهجرة، وهذه الأرقام في غاية  الأهمية، فهي أرقام محورية في تاريخ المسلمين وأتمنى أن نحفظها، وظل صلاح  الدين الأيوبي يحكم هذه الدولة (20) سنة، حتى مات سنة (589هـ)، ووحد في هذه  الفترة مصر والشام، وتزعم الجهاد  ضد الممالك الصليبية باقتدار كبير جداً، وحقق انتصارات هائلة، ومن أشهر  انتصاراته حطين، وكانت في ربيع الثاني سنة (583) هجرية، وهذا التاريخ من  المفروض ألا ينساه أحد من المسلمين أبداً، ثم فتح بيت المقدس بعد حطين  بثلاثة أشهر فقط، في رجب من نفس السنة.

ترك  صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله دولة قوية عظيمة، تبسط سيطرتها على مصر  والشام والحجاز واليمن وأعالي العراق، وأجزاء من تركيا، وأجزاء من ليبيا  والنوبة، وكون دولة في منتهى القوة, وحاصر الصليبيين في ساحل ضيق جداً على  البحر الأبيض المتوسط في الشام، فـ صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله لم يستطع فتح كل الإمارات الصليبية الموجودة في الشام، ولكنه حرر جزءاً كبيراً جداً من الشام ومن فلسطين بقدر ما يستطيع.

ثم  بوفاة صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله تقلص دور الجهاد جداً ضد الصليبيين،  فقد فتن أبناء صلاح الدين الأيوبي بالدولة الكبيرة، فقد كثرت الأموال،  وانفتحت الدنيا،  واتسعت البلاد، وكان من جراء هذه العوامل وغيرها أن حدثت انقسامات شديدة  في الدولة الأيوبية، حتى إنها تفككت تماماً بعد وفاة صلاح الدين الأيوبي  رحمه الله.

وليس لدينا الوقت  الكافي، كي نتكلم عن هذه الصراعات والخلافات التي نشأت بعد صلاح الدين  الأيوبي، وإن شاء الله سنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل في مجموعة الحروب الصليبية.
وهذا  الصراع ظل (59) سنة متصلة، منذ وفاة صلاح الدين الأيوبي في سنة (589) من  الهجرة إلى سنة (648) من الهجرة، ولم يكن هذا الصراع صراع كلام وسباب وشقاق  فقط، بل كان يصل إلى حد التقاتل بالسيوف وإراقة الدماء المسلمة، وهذا أدى  إلى فرقة شديدة في العالم الإسلامي،
وكل هذا  كان أمراً متوقعاً وليس غريباً، فليس غريب أن يترك صلاح الدين الأيوبي دولة  قوية، ثم تتفكك بسبب الدنيا، فالدنيا مرض قاتل، أدى إلى انهيار الكثير  والكثير من الدول الإسلامية في كل مراحل التاريخ، واسمع إلى هذا الحديث،  روى ابن ماجه والطبراني وابن حبان بإسناد صحيح عن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه  وأرضاه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من  كانت الدنيا همه فرق الله عليه أمره، وجعل فقره بين عينيه، ولم يأته من  الدنيا إلا ما كتب له، ومن كانت الآخرة نيته جمع الله له أمره، وجعل غناه  في قلبه، وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة».
فلما  جعل صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله الجهاد نصب عينيه، وجعل له هدفاً  واحداً، وهو قتال الصليبيين، وإعلاء كلمة الدين، جمع الله عليه أمره، وجعل  غناه في قلبه، وأتته الدنيا فعلاً وهي راغمة، وأما معظم السلاطين الذين  جاءوا من بعده فقد جعلوا الدنيا أكبر همهم، ومبلغ علمهم، فتفرق عليهم الأمر  تماماً، حتى أصبحوا لا يدركون الصواب من الخطأ، ولا الحق من الباطل، فهم  تارة مع المسلمين، وتارة مع الصليبيين، وتارة مع التتار،  فجعل الله عز وجل فقرهم بين أعينهم، فمنهم من مات ذليلاً، ومنهم من مات  فقيراً، ومنهم من مات طريداً، ومنهم من مات حبيساً، وكان هذا هو واقع  المسلمين في تلك الفترة التي تلت حكم البطل الإسلامي العظيم صلاح الدين  الأيوبي رحمه الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**حروب الأيوبيين في الشام مع الملك نجم الدين أيوب (72)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

استعد الأمراء الأيوبيون في الشام للتقاتل مع الملك الصالح أيوب على مصر،  وحدثت بينهم مناوشات وحروب، ووصل الأمر إلى مداه في سنة (641) من الهجرة،  يعني: بعد أربع سنوات من تولي الملك الصالح حكم مصر توحدت قوى الأيوبيين  المتناثرة في الشام، وتحالفت مع الصليبيين من أجل حرب الملك الصالح أيوب في  مصر.

فلما علم الملك الصالح بإعداد هذا الجيش الكبير من النصارى  ومن الأيوبيين، بدأ يعد جيشاً لملاقاة هذه القوى المتحدة، ووضع على رأس  جيشه ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله أكفأ قادته، واستعد للمواجهة، ولكن الجيش  المصري كان قليلاً وضعيفاً جداً مقارنة بالأعداد الكبيرة لجيوش الشام  والصليبيين، فاضطر الملك الصالح للاستعانة بالجنود الخوارزمية، وهم جنود  محمد بن خوارزم شاه وجلال الدين بن محمد بن خوارزم وغيرهما من الملوك  الخوارزمية، الذين تحدثنا عنهم في بداية هذه السلسلة،
وهم كانوا قد  فروا من منطقة خوارزم بعد الاجتياح التتري لها، وكانوا جنوداً مرتزقة  يتعاونون مع من يدفع أكثر، فكانوا يعرضون خدماتهم العسكرية في مقابل المال،  فاستعان بهم الملك الصالح مقابل أجرة، ودارت موقعة كبيرة في غزة في فلسطين  بين جيش الملك الصالح أيوب وبين قوى التحالف الأيوبية الصليبية، وكانت هذه  الموقعة في سنة (642) من الهجرة، وانتصر فيها الملك الصالح انتصاراً  باهراً، وقتل من الصليبيين أعداداً كبيرة، وصلت إلى ثلاثين ألف مقاتل، وأسر  مجموعة كبيرة جداً من أمراء وملوك الصليبيين والأيوبيين، واستغل الصالح  أيوب الفرصة واتجه إلى بيت المقدس، بعد أن كان الأيوبيون قد تنازلوا عنه  للصليبيين، وأعطوهم إياه هدية، فاقتحم الملك الصالح بيت المقدس وحصون  الصليبيين، وحرر مدينة القدس  المباركة نهائياً بجيشه المدعم بالخوارزمية سنة (643) من الهجرة، بعد سنة  من موقعة غزة، ولم يستطع الجيش النصراني أن يدخله أبداً لمدة سبعة قرون  كاملة، إلى أن دخلته الجيوش البريطانية في الحرب العالمية الأولى في يوم  (16) نوفمبر سنة (1917) من الميلاد، بعد الخيانة المعروفة من مصطفى كمال  أتاتورك.
*ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يعيد بيت المقدس إلى المسلمين.*
ثم  أكمل الملك الصالح أيوب الطريق بعد ذلك إلى الشمال، ودخل دمشق ووحد من  جديد مصر والشام، ثم اتجه إلى تحرير بعض المدن الإسلامية الواقعة تحت  السيطرة الصليبية، فحرر طبرية وعسقلان وغيرهما.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت 

**انشقاق الجنود الخوارزمية عن جيش الملك نجم الدين أيوب (73)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


حدث تطور خطير جداً في جيش الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله، فقد انشق عن جيشه فرقة الخوارزمية المأجورة،
فبعد أن حرر بيت المقدس وضم الشام إلى مصر، حدث هذا الانشقاق، بعد أن استمال أحد الأمراء الأيوبيين بالشام هذه الفرقة الخوارزمية، مقابل دفع أكثر للمال،
ونحن  نعرف أن هذه الفرقة تعمل بالمال فقط، ولم تكتف بالخروج عن الملك الصالح،  بل إنها حاربت الملك الصالح أيوب نفسه، ولم يثبت معه في هذا اللقاء إلا  جيشه الأساسي الذي أتى به من مصر، وعلى رأسه القائد المحنك ركن الدين بيبرس  رحمه الله.
وبسبب هذا الحدث ضاعت مكاسب كثيرة جداً كان قد حققها الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله،
فخرج  من هذه الحرب المؤسفة وقد أدرك أنه لا بد أن يعتمد على الجيش الذي يدين له  بالولاء لشخصه لا لماله، ويقاتل معه من أجل قضية لا من أجل أموال، فبدأ في  الاعتماد على طائفة جديدة من الجنود بدلاً من الخوارزمية، وهذه الطائفة هي  المماليك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**قصة المماليك (74)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


المماليك في اللغة العربية: هم العبيد أو الرقيق، ولفظ المماليك بهذا التعريف يعتبر عاماً على معظم الرقيق، ولكن لفظ المماليك اتخذ مفهوماً اصطلاحياً في التاريخ الإسلامي، فعندما نقول: المماليك فلا نقصد بها كل الرقيق، لا، وإنما نقصد بها طائفة معينة من الرقيق.
وإذا  أردنا أن نعرف قصة المماليك فلنعد إلى الوراء قليلاً، إلى أيام الخليفة  العباسي المشهور المأمون الذي حكم من سنة (198) من الهجرة إلى سنة (218) من  الهجرة، يعني: (20) سنة، وإلى أيام أخيه المعتصم الذي جاء بعده، وحكم من  سنة (218هـ) إلى سنة (227هـ)، يعني: تسع سنوات، ففي فترة حكم هذين  الخليفتين اجتلبا أعداداً ضخمة من الرقيق، عن طريق الشراء من أسواق  النخاسة، واستخدموا هؤلاء المماليك كفرق عسكرية؛ بهدف الاعتماد عليهم في  تدعيهم النفوذ، ومع مرور الوقت  أصبح المماليك هم الأداة العسكرية الرئيسية، وأحياناً الوحيدة في كثير من  البلاد الإسلامية، وأمراء الدولة الأيوبية بالذات كانوا يعتمدون على  المماليك في ترسيخ الحكم وتدعيمه في البلاد التي يحكمونها، وكانت أعداد  المماليك محدودة إلى حد ما في كل فترات الدولة الأيوبية،
إلى  أن جاء الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله وحدثت فتنة خروج الخوارزمية  من جيشه، فاضطر رحمه الله إلى الإكثار من المماليك؛ حتى يقوي جيشه ويعتمد  عليهم، وبذلك تزايدت أعداد المماليك جداً، وبالذات في مصر التي هي مقر حكم الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله.
وكان  المصدر الرئيسي للمماليك هو إما بالأسر في الحروب، أو الشراء من أسواق  النخاسة، وكان المسلمون يشترون المماليك من أسواق النخاسة المنتشرة في بلاد  ما وراء النهر -نهر جيحون-، وهو نهر يجري شمال تركمانستان وأفغانستان،  ويفصل بينهما وبين أوزباكستان وطاجاكستان، والأعراق التي تعيش خلف هذا  النهر في الغالب أعراق تركية، وكانت هذه المنطقة مسرحاً دائماً للقتال وعدم  الاستقرار، ولذلك كثر الأسرى القادمون من هذه المناطق، وكثرت أسواق الرقيق  هناك، وكان من أشهر مدن الرقيق في ذلك الوقت مدينة سمرقند، وفرغانة،  وخوارزم وغيرها من المدن الإسلامية، وهناك مماليك من أصول أرمينية ومغولية  وأوروبية، فكان على مدار عشرات ومئات السنين يؤتى بالمماليك من هذه البلاد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

انتساب المماليك إلى سيدهم (75)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


ترقية المملوك على قدر نبوغه
كان المملوك إذا  أظهر نبوغاً عسكرياً ودينياً يترقى في المناصب من رتبة إلى رتبة، وبدلاً من  أن يكون مملوكاً عادياً يصبح قائداً لغيره من المماليك، ثم إذا نبغ أكثر  أعطي أكثر وأكثر، حتى يعطى ويملك بعض الإقطاعات في الدولة التي تدر عليه  أرباحاً وفيرة، وقد يعطى إقطاعات كبيرة، بل قد يصل إلى درجة أمير، يعني:  مثل: محافظ في هذا الزمان، أو أمير فرقة في الجيش، مثل: لواء أو عميد أو  عقيد وهكذا، وكان هذا يعطي للمماليك رغبة كبيرة جداً في العمل والإنتاج.

كان  المماليك في العادة ينتسبون إلى اسم السيد الذي اشتراهم، فالمماليك الذين  اشتراهم الملك الصالح يعرفون بالمماليك الصالحية، والذين اشتراهم الملك  الكامل يعرفون بالمماليك الكاملية وهكذا.
وقد زاد عدد المماليك الصالحية  جداً الذين اشتراهم الملك الصالح أيوب، حتى بنى لنفسه قصراً على النيل،  وبنى للمماليك قلعة إلى جواره تماماً، فكان يعيش معهم باستمرار، وكان القصر  والقلعة في منطقة الروضة الموجودة الآن في القاهرة، وكان النيل في الماضي  يعرف باسم البحر، ولذلك اشتهرت تسمية المماليك الصالحية بالمماليك البحرية؛  لأنهم كانوا يسكنون بجوار البحر.
وهكذا وطد الملك الصالح أيوب ملكه  بالاستعانة بالمماليك، ووصل المماليك إلى أرقى المناصب في دولته، فقد كان  معظم المحافظين وقادة الجيش من المماليك، وقد تولى قيادة الجيش في عهد  الملك الصالح فارس الدين أقطاي أحد المماليك البارزين، وكان الذي وراءه  مباشرة ركن الدين بيبرس.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


العلاقة بين الملك نجم الدين أيوب والمماليك وكيفية تربيتهم (76)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


العلاقة بين الملك نجم الدين أيوب والمماليك وكيفية تربيتهم
الذي  استحدثه الملك الصالح أيوب وتبعه عليه سلاطين دولة المماليك، زيادة على أنه  كان يأتي بالمماليك بصورة كبيرة، أنه كان يأتي بالمماليك في مرحلة الطفولة  المبكرة جداً، وكان غالب هؤلاء من بلاد غير مسلمة، وفي الغالب يكون هذا  المملوك غير مسلم وغير ناطق بالعربية أساساً، فكان يحضرهم ويبتدئ تربيتهم  في مصر.
وهنا  نقطة مهمة جداً فالملك الصالح أيوب ومن تبعه بعد ذلك من الأمراء ما كانوا  يتعاملون أبداً مع المماليك كرقيق، بل كانوا يقربونهم جداً منهم، إلى درجة  تكاد تقترب من درجة أبنائهم، ولم تكن الرابطة بينهم رابطة المالك والمملوك،  ولا رابطة السيد والعبد، بل رابطة المعلم والتلميذ، أو رابطة الأب والابن،  أو رابطة كبير العائلة وأتباعه، وهذه الرابطة تعتمد على الحب في الأساس، لا على القهر أو المادة،
حتى إنهم كانوا يطلقون على السيد الذي يشتريهم لقب الأستاذ، وليس لقب السيد.
وقد  شرح المقريزي كيفية تربية المملوك الصغير، الذي يشترى وهو ما زال في مرحلة  الطفولة المبكرة، ونريد أن نركز على هذا جداً؛ لأنه صار مفتاح التغيير في  مصر، وبواسطته تكوّن الجيش الذي استطاع أن يقف أمام التتار بعد ذلك.

*أول المراحل التربوية في حياة المملوك:* هي أن يتعلم اللغة العربية قراءة وكتابة؛ لأنهم جاءوا من بلاد غير ناطقة باللغة العربية، ثم بعد ذلك يدفع إلى من يعلمه القرآن الكريم، ثم يبدأ بعد ذلك في تعلم مبادئ الفقه الإسلامي وآداب الشريعة الإسلامية، وهذا كان عاماً على كل المماليك، ولهذه التربية المتميزة الأثر على أطفال المماليك، فقد نشئوا وهم يعظمون جداً أمر الدين الإسلامي، وأصبحت لديهم خلفية واسعة جداً عن الفقه الإسلامي، فظلت مكانة العلم والعلماء عالية جداً عند المماليك في كل مراحل حياتهم،
وهذه  المعلومة من أهم المعلومات عن دولة المماليك، وهو يفسر النهضة العلمية  الراقية التي حدثت في عهد المماليك، فقد ظهر في عهد دولة المماليك الكثير  من علماء المسلمين الأفذاذ، مثل: العز بن عبد السلام والنووي وابن تيمية  وابن قيم الجوزية وابن حجر العسقلاني وابن كثير والمقريزي وابن جماعة وابن  قدامة المقدسي رحمهم الله، وأسماء لا حصر لها.

وكان إذا وصل  المماليك بعد ذلك إلى سن البلوغ جاء معلمو الفروسية ومدربو القتال،  فيعلمونهم فنون الحرب والقتال، وركوب الخيل، والرمي بالسهام، والضرب  بالسيوف، حتى يصلوا إلى مستويات عالية جداً من المهارة القتالية والقوة  البدنية، والقدرة على تحمل المشاق والصعاب.

ثم بعد ذلك يتدربون  على أمور القيادة والإدارة، ووضع الخطط الحربية، وحل المشكلات العسكرية،  والتصرف في الأمور الصعبة، فينشأ المملوك متفوقاً تماماً في المجال العسكري  والإداري، بالإضافة إلى حمية دينية كبيرة، وغيرة إسلامية واضحة، وهذا كله  ولا شك كان يثبت أقدام المماليك تماماً في أرض القتال، وهذا كله يؤكد أهمية  التربية.
وكان السيد الذي اشتراهم يتابع هذه الخطوات والمراحل من  التربية بدقة شديدة، بل وأحياناً كان السلطان الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه  الله يطمئن بنفسه على طعامهم وشرابهم وراحتهم، وكان كثيراً ما يجلس للأكل  معهم، وينبسط إليهم، وهو سلطان مصر كلها.

وكان المماليك يحبون  أساتذتهم حباً حقيقاً فعلاً، ويدينون لهم بالولاء التام، وهكذا إذا كان  القائد يخالط شعبه ويشعر بهم، ويفرح لفرحهم ويحزن لحزنهم، ويتألم لألمهم،  فإنهم ولا شك يحبونه ويعظمونه ويثقون به، وإذا أمرهم بجهاد استجابوا  سريعاً، وإذا طلب منهم أمراً تسابقوا لتنفيذه، وبذلوا أرواحهم لتحقيقه،  وأما إذا كان القائد في حالة انفصام مع شعبه، ويعيش حياته المترفة بعيداً  عنهم، ويتمتع بكل ملذات الحياة وهم في كدحهم يعانون ويتألمون، فإنهم لا  يشعرون أبداً بأي انتماء ناحيته، بل إنهم قد يفقدون الانتماء إلى أوطانهم  التي يعيشون فيها، ويصبح الإصلاح والبناء في هذه الحالة ضرباً من المستحيل.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**الحملة الصليبية السابعة على مصر (77)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


في سنة (647) من الهجرة مرض الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله مرضاً شديداً  بمرض السل، وكان قد كبر سنه جداً، مما جعله طريح الفراش في القاهرة، وفي  هذه الأثناء وقبلها أراد ملك فرنسا لويس التاسع أن يستغل فرصة الاجتياح  التتري لشرق العالم الإسلامي، فيقوم هو باجتياح العالم الإسلامي من ناحية مصر والشام.
وذكرنا من قبل أنه حاول الاستعانة بخاقان التتار آنذاك كيوك بن أوكيتاي، ولكن فشلت هذه المحاولة، ومع ذلك أصر لويس التاسع على المضي في حملته.

ووقع اختياره على مدينة دمياط المصرية، من أجل أن يبدأ منها الحملة التي يغزو منها مصر والشام، وكانت في ذلك الوقت  أهم ميناء في الحوض الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط، وهذه الحملة التي قادها  لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا تعرف في التاريخ باسم الحملة الصليبية السابعة.
وهناك تفصيلات كثيرة جداً مهمة في هذه الحملة، وسنعرض لها إن شاء الله بالتفصيل عند الحديث عن الحروب الصليبية في سلسلة أخرى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

معركة فار سكور وأسر لويس التاسع وسقوط جيشه وهزيمتهم (78)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*



وصل توران شاه بن الصالح أيوب إلى المنصورة بعد هذا الهجوم الأخير  بعشرة أيام في يوم (17) ذي القعدة سنة (647) من الهجرة، وتسلم السلطان  الشاب مقاليد الحكم، وأعلن رسمياً وفاة الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب،  وولاية توران شاه لحكم مصر  والشام، ثم بدأ توران شاه في التخطيط لهجوم جديد على الصليبيين، وكانت  حالة الجيش الصليبي قد ساءت جداً بعد انتصار المنصورة الرهيب، وتراجع ناحية  دمياط، فتبعه الجيش المسلم بسرعة، وبدأ يخطط لحرب جديدة،
وبالفعل  التقى الجيش المصري مرة أخرى مع الجيش الصليبي عند مدينة فارسكور بالقرب من  دمياط، وكان هذا اللقاء في أوائل محرم سنة (648) من الهجرة بعد أقل من  شهرين من موقعة المنصورة الكبيرة، وقاد هذه الموقعة توران شاه الملك  الجديد، وكان الذي يتحكم في كل مجريات الأمور في الحرب هم فارس الدين أقطاي  وركن الدين بيبرس قادة الجيش المصري في ذلك الوقت.

وفي  موقعة فارسكور أُسر الملك لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا، ووقع جيشه بالكامل ما  بين قتيل وأسير، وموقعة فارسكور من أعظم مواقع الإسلام، وحمل الملك لويس  التاسع مكبلاً بالأغلال إلى المنصورة، وحبس في دار فخر الدين إبراهيم بن  لقمان المشهور، ووضعت عليه شروط قاسية جداً ليفتدي نفسه من الأسر،
وكان  من ضمنها أن يفتدي نفسه بثمان مائة ألف دينار من الذهب، يدفع نصفها حالاً  والباقي مستقبلاً، على أن يحتفظ توران شاه بالأسرى الصليبيين إلى أن يتم  دفع بقية الفدية، بالإضافة إلى إطلاق سراح الأسرى المسلمين وتسليم دمياط  للمسلمين، وهدنة بين الفريقين لمدة عشر سنوات.
فقد كانت هذه الموقعة  انتصاراً باهراً بكل المقاييس، وجمع النصارى في فرنسا وفي غيرها نصف الفدية  بصعوبة، وأطلقوا سراح الملك لويس التاسع إلى عكا، وكانت إمارة صليبية في  ذلك الوقت، نسأل الله عز وجل أن يحررها من دنس اليهود الآن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**
**موقعة المنصورة (79)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


لما علم الملك الصالح رحمه الله بسقوط دمياط، اشتد  الحزن والمرض عليه، وبدأ يفكر بطريقة عملية، وتوقع أن النصارى الصليبيين  سيتجهون إلى القاهرة عبر النيل لغزو العاصمة المصرية نفسها، وبذلك يسقطون  الدولة بكاملها، لذلك قرر بحكمة أن يرتب اللقاء في الطريق بين القاهرة  ودمياط، فبدأ ينظر إلى خط النيل الذي يمر من دمياط إلى القاهرة، فوجد أن  مدينة المنصورة تقع على النيل، وحتماً سيصل إليها الصليبيون، فلذلك قرر أن  يتجمع بجيشه في المنصورة، وحمل الملك الصالح بنفسه مع مرضه الشديد إلى  المنصورة، وبدأ الجيش المصري ومعظمه من المماليك يستعد هناك لحرب  الصليبيين، وعلى رأس الجيش المصري كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك فارس الدين أقطاي وركن  الدين بيبرس.
خرج النصارى من دمياط في (12) شعبان سنة (647) هجرية،  متجهين جنوباً إلى القاهرة عبر النيل، كما توقع الملك الصالح أيوب، وقبل أن  يصلوا إلى مدينة المنصورة وفي ليلة النصف من شعبان سنة (647) من الهجرة  توفي الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله في المنصورة، وهو يعد الخطة مع  جيوشه لتحصين المنصورة، نسأل الله عز وجل له المغفرة والرحمة وأجر الشهداء.

*يقول ابن تغري بردي رحمه الله صاحب كتاب (النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة) عن نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله:* 
ولو لم يكن من محاسن السلطان الصالح نجم الدين أيوب إلا تجلده عند مقابلة العدو بالمنصورة، وهو بتلك الأمراض المزمنة، وموته على الجهاد  والذب عن المسلمين لكفاه ذلك، ثم يقول: ما أصبره وأغزر مروءته! وكانت هذه  المصيبة خطيرة على المسلمين، لا لفقد الزعيم الصالح فقط، ولكن لفقدان  البديل، فلم يكن يوجد خليفة للملك الصالح في ذلك الوقت،  والبلاد في أزمة شديدة، فميناء دمياط محتل، وجنود الصليبيين في الطريق،  وهنا تصرفت زوجة السلطان نجم الدين أيوب شجرة الدر بحكمة بالغة، -وهي جارية  من أصل أرميني أو تركي، اشتراها الصالح أيوب ثم أعتقها وتزوجها، فهي في  الأصل أقرب إلى المماليك، -فكتمت خبر وفاة الملك الصالح، وقالت: إن الأطباء  منعوا الزيارة له، وأرسلت رسالة سريعة جداً إلى ابن الملك الصالح أيوب  توران شاه وكان يحكم مدينة تعرف بحصن كيفا، وهي الآن في تركيا، وأبلغته  بخبر وفاة أبيه وأن عليه أن يأتي بسرعة لاستلام مقاليد الحكم في مصر  والشام، ثم اتفقت مع كبير وزراء الملك الصالح فخر الدين يوسف على إدارة  الأمور إلى أن يأتي توران شاه ويتولى أمور البلاد، ثم كلفت فارس الدين  أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس بالاستمرار في الإعداد للمعركة الفاصلة في  المنصورة، وإعداد الخطة المناسبة لحرب الصليبيين، فمشت الأمور بصورة طيبة  ومرضية،
ولم يحصل اضطراب بعد وفاة الملك  الصالح، فوضع فارس الدين أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس خطة في منتهى البراعة  لمقابلة الجيش الفرنسي في المنصورة، وعرضوا الخطة على شجرة الدر، ووافقت  شجرة الدر على الخطة وبدأ التنفيذ بالفعل.
وكانت شجرة الدر في ذلك الوقت  تمثل الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد حتى يأتي توران شاه بن الصالح أيوب، وفي يوم  (4) ذي القعدة في سنة (647) هجرية -وهذا التاريخ من أعظم تواريخ الإسلام-  دارت موقعة المنصورة العظيمة، وانتصر المسلمون فيها انتصاراً باهراً، وفيها  تفصيلات في منتهى الروعة، وليس هناك مجال لذكرها الآن.
ثم حدث هجوم آخر  على جيش الملك لويس التاسع خارج المنصورة في يوم (7) ذي القعدة سنة (647)،  وتمكن الملك لويس التاسع من صد ذلك الهجوم بعد كفاح مرير.

*ثم بعد ذلك* 
نزل  لويس التاسع بجيشه إلى دمياط في يوم (20) صفر سنة (647) من الهجرة، وظنت  الحامية التي تدافع عن مدينة دمياط أن السلطان المريض الملك الصالح أيوب قد  مات، فانسحبوا انسحاباً غير مبرر، ووقعت دمياط بسهولة شديدة جداً في أيدي  الصليبيين، وهي المدينة التي دوخت قبل ذلك الحملة الصليبية الخامسة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**صفات توران شاه في الحكم وقصة مقتل (80)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


مع هذا الانتصار المبهر للمسلمين على الصليبيين  إلا أن توران شاه لم يكن يناسب تلك الأحداث الساخنة التي تمر بالأمة  الإسلامية، فـ توران شاه كان شخصية عابسة متصفاً بسوء الخلق، والجهل بشئون  السياسة والحكم، وقد ركبه الغرور بعد النصر على لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا عن  رؤية أفضال ومزايا من حوله، فبدأ يتنكر لزوجة أبيه شجرة الدر، واتهمها  بإخفاء أموال أبيه، وطالبها بهذا المال، بل وهددها بشدة،
حتى دخلها خوف كبير منه، ولم يحفظ لها جميل حفظ الملك له بعد موت أبيه، فقد بعثت له من أجل أن يأتي ويستلم مقاليد الحكم في مصر،  مع أن الوضع كان في اضطراب شديد جداً، فجاء إلى مصر ووجد الجيش منتصراً  بالفعل، ومع ذلك بدأ يتنكر لها، ولكبار أمراء المماليك أمراء الجيش، وعلى  رأسهم فارس الدين أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس، فلم يحفظ للمماليك جميل الانتصار  الرائع الذي حققوه بالمنصورة، ثم في فارسكور، فبدأ يقلل من شأنهم، ويقلص  من مسئولياتهم، وبدأ على الجانب الآخر يعظم من شأن الرجال الذين جاءوا معه  من حصن كيفا التركي، وبدأ واضحاً للجميع أنه سيقوم بعمليات تغيير واسعة  النطاق في السلطة في مصر، وبالذات في الجيش المصري، وكان كل هذا في غضون  الثلاثة الأشهر الأولى له في مصر، وبعد موقعة فارسكور مباشرة، فخافت شجرة  الدر على نفسها، وأسرت بذلك إلى المماليك البحرية، وبالذات فارس الدين  أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس،
وقد كان المماليك  البحرية يكنون لـ شجرة الدر كل الاحترام والولاء؛ لأنها زوجة الأستاذ الملك  الصالح رحمه الله، وعلاقة الأستاذية هذه كانت أقوى من علاقة الأب بابنه  أحياناً، وكانت تبقى آثار هذه العلاقة حتى بعد موت السيد الذي اشتراهم أو  الملك الذي رباهم، ولما ذكرت شجرة الدر هذه الوساوس إلى المماليك البحرية،  وجدت عندهم نفس الوساوس، فقد خافوا من توران شاه، وتوقعوا أن يقصيهم توران  شاه عن الحكم والسلطة، بل وقد يتعرض لهم بالقتل، فأجمعوا على سرعة التخلص  من توران شاه وقتله.

والمماليك بصفة عامة،  كان عندهم تساهل كبير جداً في الدماء، كانوا يقتلون بالشك، فإذا شكوا في  أحد أنه ينوي أن يغدر، فإن ذلك يعتبر عندهم مبرراً كافياً للقتل، وكان هذا  التساهل في الدماء عاماً في حياة المماليك، وفي كل فترات دولتهم تقريباً،  وكم من أمرائهم وخصومهم بل ومن عظمائهم من قُتل بسبب الشك في نواياه، وقد  يكون هذا راجعاً إلى التربية  العسكرية الجافة التي نشأ عليها المماليك، فقد كانت فيهم قسوة نفسية وشدة  وعدم تمييز للأمور، وكانوا يحبون حسم كل الأمور بالسيف الذي يحملونه منذ  نعومة أظفارهم، والشيء الذي لا يفهم هو أن هؤلاء المماليك كانوا ينشئون على  التربية الدينية والفقهية، ولا أدري أي سند فقهي يعضد قتل رجل ما، حتى ولو  غلب على الظن أنه سيقوم بعزل أو احتمال قتل.

المهم  أنهم في هذا الزمن المليء بالمؤامرات والتدبيرات الخفية، لم يكن يستهجن  عندهم مطلقاً أمر ذلك القتل، بل إن القاتل أحياناً يفخر أمام الناس بقتله  للمقتول، بل وقد يصعد إلى كرسي الحكم وهو مرفوع الرأس لا يشعر بأي تأنيب  ضمير، وكأن الدماء التي تسيل هذه ليس لها وزن عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا  عند الناس.

وهذا ليس دفاعاً عن توران شاه  أو غيره، فقد يكون القتيل شخصية عابسة وسيئة وكريهة، ولكن العقوبات في  الإسلام لها مقاييس معينة ومقادير خاصة جداً، وهذه المقاييس لم نحددها نحن،  بل حددها رب السماوات والأرض، فالسارق وإن كان مجرماً سيئاً كريهاً، إلا  أنه لا يقتل لمجرد السرقة، بل تقطع يده، والزاني غير المحصن وإن كان قد قام  بعمل شنيع مشين، إلا أنه يجلد ولا يرجم وهكذا، وليست وساوس المماليك أو  غيرهم مبرراً شرعياً كافياً للقتل، بل قد تكون مبرراً شرعياً للعزل أو  الاعتراض أو الحبس أو ما إلى ذلك، لكن الوصول إلى حد القتل أمر كبير جداً.

*إذاً:*  اتفقت شجرة الدر مع فارس الدين أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس وغيرهما من  المماليك الصالحية البحرية على قتل توران شاه، وتمت الجريمة في (27) محرم  سنة (648) هجرية بعد سبعين يوماً فقط من قدومه من حصن كيفا في تركيا  واعتلائه عرش مصر، وكأنه لم يقطع كل هذه المسافات لكي يحكم، بل لكي يدفن.
وبمقتل توران شاه بن الملك الصالح نجم الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله انتهى حكم الأيوبيين تماماً من مصر، وبذلك أغلقت صفحة مهمة من صفحات التاريخ الإسلامي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**المماليك وحكم مصر (81)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


لقد حدث فراغ سياسي كبير جداً بقتل توران شاه، فليس هناك أيوبي في مصر مؤهل لقيادة الدولة، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الأيوبيين في الشام مازالوا يطمعون في مصر، والشام ومصر كانتا دولة واحدة في زمن الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله،
فقد  وحد الدولتين بعد حربه مع الأيوبيين والصليبيين في الشام، والآن سيحاول  الأيوبيون في الشام ضم مصر إلى الشام لصالحهم، ولا شك أنه قد داخل  الأيوبيين في الشام حنق كبير على المماليك؛ لأنهم تجرءوا وقتلوا أيوبياً،  وكان المماليك يعلمون أن الأيوبيين سيحرصون على أخذ الثأر منهم، لكنهم  كانوا يدركون أن قيمتهم في الجيش المصري كبيرة جداً، وهم يعرفون أن  المماليك هم القوة الفعلية في مصر، وأنهم قد ظُلموا بعد موقعة المنصورة  وفارسكور؛
فقد كانوا السبب الرئيسي في  الانتصار، ومع ذلك همش دورهم، كل هذه الخلفيات جعلت المماليك ولأول مرة في  تاريخ مصر يفكرون في أن يمسكوا هم بمقاليد الأمور مباشرة، فهم القادرون على  أن يغلبوا، فلماذا لا يكون الحكم لهم؟
ولأول  مرة طرح هذا السؤال على أذهان المماليك، وقد استخدموا في مصر من أيام  الطولونيين، يعني: من سنة (254) من الهجرة، ثم بعدها استخدموا أيضاً في  أيام الدولة الإخشيدية، ثم في أيام الدولة الفاطمية، ثم في أيام الدولة  الأيوبية، وفي كل هذه الفترات كان الجيش يعتمد تقريباً اعتماداً كاملاً على  المماليك،
ومع ذلك لم يفكروا مطلقاً في حكم  ولا سياسة، فقد كانوا دائماً أعوان الملوك، وما كانت تخطر على أذهانهم فكرة  الملك أبداً؛ لكونهم من المماليك الذين يباعون ويشترون، فلم تكن لهم  عائلات معروفة أصلاً ينتمون إليها، وهذا يشعرهم بالغربة في البلاد الجديدة  التي يعيشون فيها، والخطر لم يكن يمسهم ألبتة، وإنما كان دائماً يمس  السلطة، وهم تبع للسلطة الجديدة، وينتقلون من سيد إلى آخر وهكذا.
وأما  الآن فالمؤامرات ستدبر لهم مباشرة، والدائرة ستدور عليهم هم، والملوك  ضعفاء، والقوة كلها بيدهم، فلماذا لا يجربون حظهم في الحكم، ولكن صعودهم  مباشرة إلى الحكم سيكون مستهجناً جداً في مصر، فالناس لا تنسى أن المماليك  في الأساس عبيد يباعون ويشترون، وحتى لو أعتقوا، فتقبل الناس لحكمهم سيكون  أمراً صعباً، وحتى لو كثرت الأموال في أيدي المماليك، وتعددت الكفاءات،  وحكموا الأقاليم والإقطاعات فهم في النهاية مماليك، وصعودهم إلى الحكم  يحتاج إلى حجة مقنعة للشعب الذي لم يألفهم أبداً إلا في كنف السلاطين.

كل هذا دفع المماليك البحرية الصالحية إلى أن يرغبوا بعد مقتل توران شاه في فترة انتقالية تمهد الطريق لحكم المماليك، وفي ذات الوقت  لا تقلب عليهم الأمور في مصر أو في العالم الإسلامي، فهم يريدون الحكم بعد  توران شاه، ولكنهم يريدون فترة انتقالية، بحيث يستوعب الناس جلوسهم على  الكرسي بعد ذلك.
*إذاً:* كانت هذه هي حسابات المماليك  الصالحية البحرية، فهم يريدون أن يحكموا؛ لأنهم هم أصحاب القوة الحقيقية،  ويخافون على أنفسهم من أن يقصوا من الحكم بسبب أنهم من المماليك، وهذه  مشكلة لا يستطيعون حلها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

شجرة الدر وحكم مصر (82)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

كانت شجرة الدر امرأة ذات طابع خاص جداً، لا تتكرر  كثيراً في التاريخ، فهي امرأة قوية جداً، وشجاعة وجريئة ولها عقل مدبر،  وتتمتع بحكمة شديدة، ولها القدرة على القيادة والإدارة، وكانت شجرة الدر  تعرف كل هذه الأشياء عن نفسها،
فقد كانت شديدة  الإعجاب بإمكانياتها وبنفسها، وهذا كله دفعها إلى تفكير جديد تماماً على  الفكر الإسلامي وبالذات في هذه الفترة من تاريخ الأمة، ففكرت في الصعود إلى  كرسي الحكم في مصر، وهذا أمر هائل فعلاً، وسباحة عنيفة جداً ضد التيار، ولكن شجرة الدر وجدت في نفسها الملكة التي تسمح لها بتطبيق هذه الفكرة الجريئة،
*وقالت لنفسها:* إنني  حكمت البلاد سراً أيام المنصورة، فلماذا لا أحكمها الآن جهراً؟ ولما  تباحثت شجرة الدر مع المماليك البحرية في أمر البلاد بعد مقتل توران شاه  وجد المماليك فيها الفترة الانتقالية التي يريدون، فهي زوجة الأستاذ الملك  الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله،
والجميع يكن له كامل الحب والاحترام والوفاء، سواء من المماليك أو من الشعب المصري نفسه، فالشعب المصري كان يحب الملك الصالح جداً، وهي في نفس الوقت  تعتبر من المماليك، وإن كانت أعتقت إلا أنها كانت مملوكة قبل ذلك، كما  أنها في النهاية امرأة ويستطيع المماليك من خلالها أن يحكموا مصر، ويوفروا  الأمان لأرواحهم،

*يعني:* أنهم  سيضعون شجرة الدر في الصورة بأنها حاكمة مصر، والشعب في اعتقاد المماليك  سيسكت؛ لأنها زوجة الملك الحبيب لهم الملك الصالح رحمه الله الذي مات منذ  أشهر قليلة، وفي نفس الوقت يستطيعون أن يسيطروا على الحكم من خلال هذه المرأة  التي مهما كانت قدرتها فستظل امرأة ضعيفة، وبالتالي يستطيعون الصعود بعد  ذلك إلى الحكم صراحة، فما دام أنه قد صعد إلى الحكم امرأة مملوكية،  فسيستطيع أن يصعد بعد ذلك رجل مملوك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

تولي شجرة الدر لحكم مصر (83)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

توافقت رغبة المماليك مع رغبة شجرة الدر، وقرروا  جميعاً إعلان شجرة الدر حاكمة لمصر بعد مقتل توران شاه بأيام في أوائل صفر  سنة (648) هجرية، فقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد، وتفجرت ثورات الغضب في كل مكان في مصر، وعم الرفض لهذه الفكرة في أطراف العالم الإسلامي،
وخرجت  المظاهرات بكثرة في شوارع مصر، في وقت كانت المظاهرات مسموحة، وحاولت شجرة  الدر أن تتدارك الموقف قدر المستطاع، فنسبت نفسها إلى زوجها المحبوب عند  الشعب الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب،
*فقالت عن نفسها:*  إنها ملكة المسلمين الصالحية؛ لتذكر الناس أنها تبع الملك الصالح، ولكن  هذا الكلام لم يكف ولم يوقف الشعب عن المظاهرات، فنسبت نفسها إلى ابنها  الصغير ابن الصالح أيوب، فقد كان عندها طفل صغير اسمه الخليل، فلقبت نفسها  ملكة المسلمين الصالحية، والدة السلطان خليل أمير المؤمنين،
*وكأنها تقول:* إنها  فترة انتقالية حتى يأتي أمير المؤمنين خليل بن الملك الصالح الذي تحبونه،  ومع ذلك فإن هذا أيضاً لم يوقف المظاهرات، فأضافت نفسها إضافة ثلاثة إلى  الخليفة العباسي المستعصم بالله الذي كان يحكم في ذلك الوقت،  والذي سقطت بغداد في عهده، فسمت نفسها ملكة المسلمين المستعصمية -نسبة إلى  المستعصم -الصالحية- نسبة إلى الصالح أيوب -والدة السلطان خليل أمير  المؤمنين، ومع كل هذه المحاولات للتزلف إلى العامة والعلماء ليقبلوا  الفكرة، إلا أن الغضب لم يتوقف، وظهر على كافة المستويات، وبدأ واضحاً  للجميع أن البلاد ستدخل في أزمة خطيرة، وأن الوضع في منتهى الحرج، والحملات  الصليبية الشرسة لا تتوقف، والإمارات الصليبية منتشرة في فلسطين، وأمراء الشام الأيوبيون يطمعون في مصر، والصراع كان محتدماً جداً بين هؤلاء الأمراء الأيوبيين وبين الملك الصالح نفسه، فما بالكم بالوضع الآن؟
ثم إن هناك الهم الكبير الذي يطرق أبواب المسلمين بعنف وهو التتار،  والتتار في ذلك الوقت في سنة (648) من الهجرة كانوا على أبواب بغداد في  أذربيجان وفارس، ويخططون من أجل إسقاط بغداد، وكان إعداد هولاكو لغزو  العراق في بداياته في هذه المرحلة.
استمرت المظاهرات العارمة على  المستوى الشعبي في مصر في كل أنحائها، وشرع المتظاهرون في الخروج  بمظاهراتهم إلى خارج حدود المدينة، وبدأ الموقف يتأزم بشدة، وقام العلماء  والخطباء ينددون بذلك الأمر على منابرهم وفي دروسهم، وكانت الدروس مسموحاً  بها في ذلك الوقت، وكان أشد العلماء غضباً في ذلك الوقت الإمام الجليل  العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله، أبرز العلماء في ذلك الوقت،
وأظهر الأمراء الأيوبيون في الشام حنقهم الشديد واعتراضهم المغلظ على صعود النساء  إلى كرسي الحكم في مصر، وجاء رد الخليفة العباسي المستعصم بالله قاسياً  وشديداً جداً، بل وساخراً جداً من الشعب المصري كله، فقد قال لهم في رسالته  إليهم: إن كانت الرجال قد عدمت عندكم، فأعلمونا حتى نسير إليكم رجلاً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**زواج شجرة الدر من عز الدين أيبك الصالحي وتوليه لحكم مصر (84)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


لم تتوقف الاعتراضات على الملكة الجديدة، ولم تنعم  بيوم واحد فيه راحة، وخافت الملكة الطموحة على نفسها، وبالذات في هذه  الأيام، وكان التغيير في هذه الأيام بالسيف بالذبح لا بالخلع أبداً، ومن  هنا قررت الملكة شجرة الدر بسرعة أن تتنازل عن الحكم لرجل تحكم البلاد من  خلاله،
فحب السلطان يجري في دمها ولا تستطيع أن  تتركه، فهي تشعر بإمكانياتها العقلية والإدارية والقيادية، وهي إمكانيات  هائلة فعلاً، ففكرت بأن تمسك بالعصا من نصفها كما يقولون، فتحكم باطناً  وتتنحى ظاهراً، ففكرت في لعبة سياسية خطيرة، وهي أن تتزوج أحد الرجال، ثم  تتنازل له عن الحكم؛ ليكون هو في الصورة، ثم تحكم هي البلاد بعد ذلك من  خلاله أو من خلف الستار، كما يحدث كثيراً في أوساط السياسة، فكم من الحكام  يحكمون وليس لهم من الحكم إلا الاسم، وكم من السلاطين ليس لهم من السلطة  نصيب، وما أكثر الرجال الذين سيقبلون بهذا الوضع نظير أن يبقى أطول فترة  ممكنة في كرسي الحكم الوثير، وكرسي الحكم مريح جداً، والذي يجلس فيه لا يحب  أن يقوم منه.

وشجرة الدر لا تريد أن تتزوج  رجلاً حقيقة، وإنما تريد فقط صورة رجل؛ لأنه لو كان قوياً لحكم هو ولتمسك  بمقاليد الأمور في البلاد، فهي تريد رجلاً ضعيفاً، وليس من عائلة قوية  أصيلة، حتى لا تؤثر عليه عائلته، فيخرج الحكم من يد الملكة الطموحة، ويا  حبذا لو كان هذا الرجل السعيد الحظ من المماليك! حتى تضمن بذلك ولاءهم،  وهذا أمر في غاية الأهمية، ولو كان هذا الرجل هو السند الشرعي للحكم،  فالمماليك هم السند الفعلي والعسكري والواقعي للحكم.

فوضعت  شجرة الدر كل هذه الحسابات في ذهنها، ثم اختارت رجلاً من المماليك اشتهر  بينهم بالعزوف عن الصراع، والبعد عن الخلافات والهدوء النسبي، وكانت هذه  الصفات حميدة في نظر شجرة الدر، فوجدت في هذا الرجل ضالتها، وهذا الرجل هو  عز الدين أيبك التركماني الصالحي، يعني: من المماليك الصالحية البحرية، من  مماليك زوجها الراحل الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب، ولم تختر رجلاً من  المماليك الأقوياء أمثال فارس الدين أقطاي أو ركن الدين بيبرس أو غيرهما؛
وذلك  لتتمكن من الحكم بلا منازع، وبالفعل تزوجت شجرة الدر من عز الدين أيبك، ثم  تنازلت له عن الحكم رسمياً، وذلك بعد أن حكمت البلاد (80) يوماً فقط، وتم  هذا التنازل في أواخر جمادى الآخرة من سنة (648) من الهجرة.

وفي غضون سنة واحدة جلس على كرسي الحكم في مصر  أربعة ملوك، الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله، ثم مات، فتولى توران شاه ابنه،  ثم قتل، فتولت شجرة الدر، ثم تنازلت، فتولى عز الدين أيبك التركماني  الصالحي , فقد كانت سنة فتن وانقلابات ومؤامرات ومكائد، وتلقب عز الدين  أيبك بـ الملك المعز، وأخذت له البيعة في مصر.

وكأن  هذه الأحداث قد تمت بكاملها كنوع من التمهيد؛ لقبول فكرة صعود المماليك  إلى كرسي الحكم في مصر، فقد قبل الشعب المصري بالوضع الجديد، فهو وإن لم  يكن مثالياً في رأيهم، إلا أنه أفضل حالاً من تولي امرأة، وعز الدين أيبك  كان مملوكاً، ولكنه أعتق، ومع ذلك فقد كان يعتبر مملوكاً، لكن أفضل من المرأة، كما أن البديل من الأيوبيين في مصر غير موجود، وكذلك غير موجود في الشام،  ونحن رأينا أمراء الأيوبيين في الشام في منتهى الضعف، فقد كانوا على شاكلة  الناصر يوسف الأيوبي والأشرف الأيوبي والملك السعيد حسن بن عبد العزيز  وغيرهم، ولم يكن فيهم ضعف فقط، بل ضعف وسوء خلق وعمالة وخيانة وما إلى ذلك،  فالشعب المصري في ذلك الوقت قبل بالملك المعز عز الدين أيبك التركماني , وبدأت الأمور تهدأ في مصر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**قتل الملك المعز لفارس الدين أقطاي (85)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


في سنة (652) من الهجرة بعد أربع سنوات من تولي الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك للحكم في مصر فكر أقطاي الذي كان كبير قواد الجيش المصري بالتزوج من إحدى الأميرات الأيوبيات،
وكان  الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك يراقب الموقف، وأدرك فوراً أن أقطاي يحاول أن  يضفي على نفسه صورة جميلة أمام الشعب، وأن يجعل له انتماء واضحاً للأسرة  الأيوبية التي حكمت مصر قرابة الثمانين سنة، وإذا كانت شجرة الدر حكمت مصر  لكونها زوجة الصالح أيوب، فلماذا لا يحكم أقطاي مصر؛ لكونه زوجاً لأميرة  أيوبية، فضلاً عن قوته وبأسه وتاريخه،
وهو الذي  قاد الجيش المصري في موقعة المنصورة، وله ذكريات وأمجاد كبيرة في مصر،  فشعر الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك بالخطر الشديد، وأن هذه بوادر للانقلاب  عليه، والانقلاب عادة ما يكون بالسيف، فاعتبر أن ما فعله أقطاي سابقاً من  إهانة واحتقار، وما يفعله الآن من زواج بالأميرة الأيوبية ما هو إلا مؤامرة  لتنحية أيبك عن الحكم، ومن ثم أصدر أيبك أوامره بقتل زعيم المماليك  البحرية فارس الدين أقطاي؛ لأنه ينوي الانقلاب،

فتم  قتل فارس الدين أقطاي بأوامر الملك المعز وذلك في (3) شعبان سنة (652) من  الهجرة، وبقتل فارس الدين أقطاي خلت الساحة لـ عز الدين أيبك , وبدأ يظهر  قوته بوضوح ويبرز كلمته، وبدأ دور الزوجة شجرة الدر يقل ويضمحل.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**نشأة المماليك المعزية وتعكر العلاقة بين الملك المعز والمماليك الصالحية (86)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بدأت شجرة الدر تحكم من وراء الستار، وهي مؤيدة  بالمماليك الأقوياء، وبالذات فارس الدين أقطاي وركن الدين بيبرس، ولكن يبدو  أن ذكاء شجرة الدر قد خانها عند اختيار ذلك الرجل الملك عز الدين أيبك،
فهذا  الرجل لم يكن بالضعف الذي تخيلته شجرة الدر، بل بالعكس، فقد كان في منتهى  الذكاء، وقد عرف خطورة إخوانه من المماليك البحرية، وخطورة شجرة الدر، فبدأ  يرتب أوراقه في حذر شديد، فلم يصطدم بـ شجرة الدر أو زعماء المماليك  البحرية في أول أمره،
بل بدأ يعد العدة في تدرج، وبدأ يشتري مماليك خاصة به، ويعدهم كقوة مملوكية عسكرية تدين له شخصياً بالولاء، وانتقى من مماليك مصر  من يصلح لهذه المهمة، وكون ما يعرف في التاريخ بالمماليك المعزية نسبة  إليه، ووضع على رأس هذه المجموعة أبرز رجاله وأقوى فرسانه وأعظم أمرائه  مطلقاً، وهو سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله، وهذا أول ظهور تاريخي للبطل الإسلامي  الشهير سيف الدين قطز، فقد كان يشغل مركز قائد مجموعة المماليك الخاصة  بالملك المعز عز الدين أيبك.
وإن شاء الله في الدرس الآتي سوف نتعرف على أصل سيف الدين قطز وكيف وصل إلى هذه المكانة.

ومع  أن الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك نفسه من المماليك البحرية، إلا أن المماليك  البحرية بدءوا يغارون منه بشدة، وبدأت تظهر عوامل كبيرة جداً من الحسد  بين الطائفتين، فـ الملك المعز لم يكن له أي قيمة في المماليك البحرية،  ومع ذلك وصل إلى كرسي الحكم في مصر، وهناك من المماليك من كانت له القوة  والباع والتاريخ، ولم يصل إلى ما وصل إليه،
فهذا  يلقب بـ الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، وهؤلاء يلقبون بالمماليك، وشتان!  فظهرت عوامل الغيرة والحسد من المماليك، وبالذات من فارس الدين أقطاي، وكما  يقول المقريزي في كتابه (السلوك لمعرفة دول الملوك): لقد بالغ فارس الدين  أقطاي في احتقار أيبك والاستهانة به، فكان يناديه باسمه مجرداً من أي  ألقاب، ويقول له: يا أيبك! فهذه المعاملة من أقطاي جعلت عز الدين أيبك يحس  من داخله أن المماليك البحرية، وقد يكون الشعب من ورائهم ينظرون إليه على  أنه مجرد زوج للملكة المتحكمة في الدولة، مما جعله جدياً يفكر في التخلص من  زعماء المماليك البحرية، ومع ذلك لم يتسرع.

مرت  بعض الشهور والسنوات وحدث لقاءان كبيران بين الجيش المصري والجيش الشامي،  فقد حاول الجيش الشامي أن يغزو مصر أكثر من مرة، وقد انتصر الملك المعز  مرتين انتصاراً باهراً على الشاميين، بل وضم فلسطين مرة أخرى إلى مصر، وكانت الشام قد انفصلت عن مصر بعد وفاة الملك الصالح رحمه الله.
ثم بدأ يعيد من جديد تكوين الدولة التي تركها الملك الصالح أيوب رحمه الله، وهذا العمل رفع من قيمته جداً عند الشعب المصري.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

مقتل الملك المعز وشجرة الدر(87)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


في سنة (655هـ) وبعد مرور سبع سنوات كاملة على حكم  الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك أراد هذا الملك أن يثبت أقدامه بصورة أكبر في  المنطقة، فأراد أن يعمل حلفاً، ولكنه خشي عليه المؤامرات والمكائد والخيانة  التي كثرت في هذا الزمن، فأراد أن يوثقه برباط غليظ لا يفصم بسهولة، وهو الزواج،
فأحب  أن يتزوج من بنت أو أخت ملك من ملوك المنطقة، ويوحد جيشه مع جيش هذا الملك  حتى تصبح لهما السيطرة على المنقطة بأكملها، فاختار بنت حاكم الموصل  الأمير الخائن الذي تكلمنا عليه كثيراً قبل ذلك بدر الدين لؤلؤ، فعرفت شجرة  الدر بهذا الأمر فاشتعلت الغيرة في قلبها، فركبها الهم  والغم، وعلمت أنه لو تم هذا الزواج الجديد فستطوى شجرة الدر تماماً من  التاريخ، وأعمتها الكراهية عن حسن تقدير الأمور، ونسيت الحكمة التي تميزت  بها، ولم تقدر أن زعماء المماليك البحرية قد هربوا إلى الشام،  وأن القوة الحقيقية الآن في أيدي المماليك المعزية، الذين يدينون بالولاء  والطاعة للملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، فلم تقدر كل ذلك، وقررت بعاطفة المرأة أن تقدم على خطوة غير مدروسة، وهي قتل الزوج الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، وليكن ما يكون، وبالفعل دبرت مؤامرة لئيمة لقتل زوجها الملك،
وتم  تنفيذ المؤامرة فعلاً في شهر ربيع الأول سنة (655) من الهجرة، وانتهى بذلك  حكم الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك بعد سبع سنوات من جلوسه على عرش مصر،  وبهذا تكون شجرة الدر قتلت اثنين من سلاطين مصر: توران شاه من قبل، وعز  الدين أيبك، وعلم الجميع بجريمة القتل، فأسرع سيف الدين قطز قائد الجيش  والذارع اليمنى للملك المعز عز الدين أيبك ومعه ابن عز الدين أيبك من زوجته  الأولى نور الدين علي وكان عمره (15) سنة،
أسرعا  ومعهما فرقة من المماليك المعزية وألقيا القبض على شجرة الدر، وطلبت أم  نور الدين علي وزوجة الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك الأولى أن يترك لها الأمر  في التصرف مع ضرتها شجرة الدر، وكانت النهاية المأساوية المشهورة أن أمرت  أم نور الدين جواريها أن يقتلن الملكة السابقة ضرباً بالقباقيب، ولعل هذا  هو حادث القتل الوحيد في القصة الذي له خلفية شرعية مقبولة، فـ شجرة الدر  قتلت عز الدين أيبك دون مبرر معقول، فليس الزواج من امرأة أخرى جريمة، وليس  الانفراد بالحكم دون الانصياع لحكم الزوجة  جريمة، ولذلك لم يكن لديها مسوغ شرعي للقتل، فكان لابد أن تقتل، ولكن من  المؤكد أن الطريقة التي قتلت بها لم تكن طريقة شرعية أبداً، بل كانت طريقة  نسائية بحتة، لم يقصد منها القصاص فقط، بل قصد منها الإهانة والتحقير  والذل، مثل ما فعل بـ المستعصم بعد ذلك عند سقوط بغداد، عندما قتل رفساً  بالأقدام، وهذه نهايات خاصة جداً يكتبها الله عز وجل لبعض الملوك، ممن لم  يرع لله عز وجل حقاً، ولم يرع للشعب حقاً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**ولاية نور الدين علي بن الملك المعز (88)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بعد مقتل الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، ومقتل شجرة  الدر بويع لـ نور الدين علي بن عز الدين أيبك، وكان عمره (15) سنة، وهذه  تعتبر مخالفة كبيرة ولا شك، ولكن لعله قد وضع في هذا التوقيت لكي يوقف  النزاع المتوقع بين زعماء المماليك على الحكم، وتلقب السلطان الجديد بلقب  المنصور.
وتولى الوصاية عليه أقوى الرجال في مصر في ذلك الوقت، وهو سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله قائد الجيش وزعيم المماليك المعزية، وأكثر الناس ولاء للملك السابق المعز عز الدين أيبك.
وكانت هذه البيعة لهذا السلطان الطفل في سنة (655) من الهجرة، وأصبح الحاكم الفعلي لمصر من وراء الستار هو سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله.

*فمن هو سيف الدين قطز؟* وكيف سيكون الوضع في مصر في سنة (655) وما بعدها؟ وتذكروا أن بغداد قد سقطت في سنة (656) من الهجرة، واجتيحت الشام بعد ذلك كما ذكرنا في الدرس السابق.
فكيف سيكون رد فعل سيف الدين قطز؟ وكيف سيعد الجيش المصري والشعب المصري لملاقاة التتار؟ هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في المحاضرة القادمة.
أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم.
{فَسَتَذْكُرُون   مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} [غافر:44].
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

قطز وبناء الأمة (89)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*




في المقال السابق تحدثنا عن المماليك ونشأتهم وتربيتهم، وعن عدم استقرار الحكم في مصر  في أوائل الفترة التي تسلم فيها المماليك حكم البلاد، وتحدثنا أيضاً عن  موت الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب رحمه الله، ثم ولاية ابنه توران شاه، ثم  قتله، ثم ولاية شجرة الدر، ثم تنازلها، ثم ولاية الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك  لمدة سبع سنوات كاملة، انتهت بقتله على يد شجرة الدر، ثم ولاية ابن الملك  المعز عز الدين أيبك وهو لم يتجاوز بعد الخامسة عشرة من عمره.

وذكرنا أن الذي تولى الوصاية عليه هو أقوى الرجال في مصر في ذلك الوقت، وهو قائد الجيش المصري سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله.
سيف  الدين قطز هو واحد من أعظم الشخصيات في تاريخ المسلمين، واسمه الأصلي  محمود بن ممدود، وهو من بيت مسلم ملكي أصلي، وسبحان الله! كم هي صغيرة هذه الدنيا! فـ قطز رحمه الله هو ابن أخت جلال الدين بن محمد بن خوارزم وجلال الدين الذي هزم التتار مرتين، ثم هزم وفر إلى الهند، ثم عاد إلى أرض فارس وقتل الكثير من المسلمين إلى أن قتل على يد فلاح كردي.

فالتتار  لما أمسكوا بعضاً من أهل جلال الدين بن خوارزم بعد فراره إلى الهند، كان  قطز أحد هؤلاء الذين أمسكهم التتار، فقتلوا بعضهم وأبقوا بعضهم؛ ليباعوا في  سوق الرقيق، وكان ممن بقي محمود بن ممدود أو قطز.

والتتار  هم الذين أطلقوا على قطز اسم قطز، وهذه الكلمة بالتترية تعني: الكلب  الشرس، فقد كان واضحاً على قطز علامات القوة والبأس من صغره، فلذلك أطلق  عليه التتار هذه الكلمة، ثم باعوه بعد ذلك في أسواق الرقيق في دمشق،  واشتراه أحد الأيوبيين وجاء به إلى مصر، ثم انتقل من سيد إلى غيره حتى وصل  في النهاية إلى الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك؛ ليصبح أكبر قواده كما رأينا.

ولعلنا  نلحظ بوضوح في قصة قطز التدبير العجيب لرب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى!  فالتتار مكروا بالمسلمين، واسترقوا أحد أطفالهم، وباعوه بأنفسهم في دمشق،  ثم بيع بعد ذلك من واحد إلى آخر، ووصل إلى بلد لم يرها قبل ذلك، ولعله لم  يكن يسمع بها أصلاً في هذه السن الصغيرة، ليصبح في النهاية ملكاً على هذا  البلد، وتكون نهاية التتار -الذين قاموا بنقله من أقاصي بلاد المسلمين إلى  مصر- على يد هذا المملوك الذي كان يباع ويشترى، وسبحان الذي يدبر بلطف،  ويمكر بحكمة، ولا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، {وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ} } [النمل:50].

وقطز رحمه الله كبقية المماليك نشأ على التربية  الدينية القوية، وتشبع بالحمية الإسلامية القوية، وتدرب منذ صغره على فنون  الفروسية وأساليب القتال، وعلى أنواع الإدارة وطرق القيادة، فنشأ رحمه  الله شاباً فتياً أبياً محباً للدين معظماً له، وكان رحمه الله قوياً  صبوراً جلداً،
بالإضافة إلى أنه ولد في بيت  ملكي، فكانت طفولته طفولة الأمراء، وهذا أعطاه ثقة كبيرة في نفسه، فهو لم  يكن غريباً على أمور القيادة والإدارة والحكم، وفوق كل هذا فإن أسرته قد  هلكت تحت أقدام التتار، وقد رأى بعينه أفعال التتار في بلاده يوم أن كان  صغيراً، وهذا ولا شك جعله يفقه جيداً مأساة التتار، وليس من رأى كمن سمع.
كل  هذه العوامل مجتمعة صنعت من قطز رحمه الله رجلاً ذا طراز خاص جداً، يستهين  بالشدائد تماماً، ولا يرهب أعداءه، مهما كثرت أعدادهم، أو تفوقت قواتهم.
ولقد كان للتربية الإسلامية العسكرية، والتربية أولاً على الثقة بالله أثر كبير جداً في حياة قطز رحمه الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**ظهور الاضطرابات في مصر وغزو أمير الكرك لمصر(90)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


*ظهور الاضطرابات في مصر أثناء حكم نور الدين علي*
تحدثنا  في الدرس السابق عن قتل الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك وقتل زوجته شجرة الدر  بعده ضرباً بالقباقيب، ثم تولى الحكم السلطان الطفل المنصور نور الدين علي  بن عز الدين أيبك الملك المعز، وتولى سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله الوصاية على  السلطان الصغير؛ لأن سيف الدين قطز كان قائد الجيش، وأكبر رءوس الجيش في  زمن الملك المعز.
وكما أحدث صعود شجرة الدر إلى كرسي الحكم قبل ذلك  اضطرابات كثيرة جداً في مصر وفي العالم الإسلامي، كذلك أحدث صعود الطفل نور  الدين إلى كرسي الحكم نفس الاضطرابات، وكانت أكثر الاضطرابات تأتي من قبل  بعض المماليك البحرية الذين مكثوا في مصر ولم يهربوا إلى الشام  مع من هرب منها أيام الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك، وتزعم الثورة في مصر سنجر  الحلبي أحد هؤلاء المماليك البحرية، وقاد حملة لتغيير نظام الحكم وإعادة  المماليك البحرية في الصورة، وكان يرغب في الحكم لنفسه بعد مقتل عز الدين  أيبك، فاضطر قطز رحمه الله إلى القبض عليه وإلى حبسه، وكذلك قبض على بعض  رءوس الثورات المختلفة، فأسرع بقية المماليك البحرية إلى الهرب إلى الشام؛  ليلحقوا بزعمائهم الذين فروا قبل ذلك أيام المعز، ولما وصل المماليك  البحرية إلى الشام، شجعوا الأمراء الأيوبيين على غزو مصر، فاستجاب لهم  بالفعل بعض هؤلاء الأمراء، ومنهم مغيث الدين عمر أمير الكرك، والكرك الآن  في الأردن.

كان مغيث الدين عمر رجلاً  ضعيفاً جداً، ومع ذلك كان صاحب أطماع أكبر من حجمه، فتقدم بجيشه ناحية مصر،  ووصل إليها في ذي القعدة سنة (655) من الهجرة، وحاول غزوها، فخرج له قطز  رحمه الله وهزمه هزيمة منكرة، فرجع مغيث الدين والأحلام تراوده بغزو مصر من  جديد، فعاد مرة أخرى في ربيع الآخر سنة (656) من الهجرة، يعني: بعد عدة  أشهر من الهزيمة الأولى فهزم مرة ثانية.

وهنا  أمر خطير جداً، فالغزوة الثانية التي حاول فيها المغيث عمر الأيوبي أن  يغزو مصر كانت في ربيع الآخر سنة (656) من الهجرة، بعد سقوط بغداد بشهرين  فقط، فبدلاً من توجيه كل الطاقة إلى قضية التتار، إذا به يتوجه لحرب المسلمين! وهذا هو مرض الحول السياسي الذي أشرنا إليه من قبل، فـ مغيث الدين هذا كان مسكيناً مصاباً بهذا المرض الخطير.

سقطت  بغداد في صفر سنة (656) من الهجرة، وبدأ هولاكو في الإعداد لغزو الشام،  وحاصر ابنه أشموط ميافارقين بداية رجب سنة (656) من الهجرة، وبدأ هولاكو في  التحرك من فارس إلى الشام مروراً بشمال العراق في سنة (657) هجرية، واحتل  نصيبين والرها والبيرة، وكل هذه المدن في جنوب تركيا كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك،  واقترب من حلب، وأصبح واضحاً أن هولاكو لن يهدأ حتى يسقط الشام بكامله،  وبعد الشام لابد أن تكون الخطوة التالية هي مصر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**عزل السلطان عز الدين علي وتولي قطز الحكم (91)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


قطز رحمه الله وإن كان يدير الأمور فعلياً في مصر،  إلا أن الذي يجلس على الكرسي سلطان طفل، ولا شك أن هذا كان يضعف من هيبة  الحكم في مصر، ويزعزع من ثقة الناس بملكهم، ويقوي كذلك من عزيمة الأعداء  عندما يرون الحاكم طفلاً.
في ضوء الخطر التتري الرهيب، والمشاكل  الداخلية الطاحنة، والاضطرابات وثورات المماليك البحرية، وأطماع الأمراء  الأيوبيين الشاميين لم يجد قطز رحمه الله أي معنى لأن يبقى السلطان الطفل  نور الدين علي على كرسي أهم دولة في المنطقة وهي مصر،
والتي لم يعد هناك أي أمل في صد التتار  إلا فيها، وهنا أخذ قطز رحمه الله القرار الجريء، وهو عزل السلطان الطفل  نور الدين علي، وصعود قطز بنفسه على عرش مصر، ولم يكن هذا القرار غريباً،  فـ قطز كان هو الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد، والجميع بما فيهم السلطان الطفل نفسه  نور الدين علي يدركون ذلك تمام الإدراك، ولكن قطز لم يكن يتحرك إلا من خلف  هذه الصورة الهزلية المضحكة، وهي صورة السلطان الطفل، فما كان من قطز إلا  أن أخذ هذا القرار الجاد في (24) ذي القعدة سنة (657) من الهجرة؛ ليظهر من  ورائها الأسد الهصور قطز رحمه الله الذي على يديه ستتغير معالم الأرض  وجغرافية العالم، وتتغير كثير من صفحات التاريخ.

وقبل  وصول هولاكو إلى حلب بأيام، ومنذ أن صعد قطز رحمه الله إلى كرسي الحكم،  بدأ يعد العدة للقاء التتار، وحدثت أحداث جسام على أرض مصر، فقد انتهج  نهجاً جديداً على ذلك الزمن، ورفع رايات جديدة ما رفعت منذ أمد، وجهز  جيوشاً ما جهزت منذ أزمان بعيدة، وفي عهده كان اليوم الذي لا يشبهه من أيام  الزمان إلا قليل، وأما كيف حدث كل ذلك، فتعالوا نرى وننظر إلى قطز رحمه  الله كيف عمل؟
*وكيف استلم البلاد؟ وكيف وصل بها إلى ما وصل إليه رحمه الله؟!*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**وضع مصر الداخلي والخارجي عند تولي قطز (92)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


إذا كان الوضع السياسي والعسكري داخل البلاد على هذه الصورة الخطيرة فالمسرح السياسي الخارجي كذلك، كان يحمل مشكلات في غاية الأهمية.
فالعلاقات بين مصر وبين الدول التي حولها كانت ممزقة تماماً، والعلاقات الدبلوماسية مع كل إمارات الشام  كانت مقطوعة تماماً، ولم تكن مقطوعة فقط، بل كانت روح العداء الشديد هي  السائدة بين الفريقين، وكذلك لم يكن لمصر أي سند من الشمال الإفريقي أو  ليبيا أو السودان، فقد كانت مصر تعيش في عزلة مقيتة ستسهل جداً على الوحش  التتري مهمة ابتلاع مصر، كما فعل بأشياعها من قبل.
لم  يكن الوضع الاقتصادي في مصر أحسن حالاً من الوضع السياسي أو الاجتماعي،  فلقد كانت البلاد تمر بأزمة اقتصادية طاحنة؛ بسبب الحروب الصليبية  المتكررة، والحروب التي دارت بينها وبين جيرانها من أهل الشام، والفتن  والصراعات على المستوى الداخلي، وكل هذه الأمور أدت إلى أزمة اقتصادية  طاحنة، كما أن الناس انشغلوا بأنفسهم وبالفتن الداخلية والخارجية، فتردى  الاقتصاد إلى أبعد درجات التردي، وباتت البلاد فعلاً على حافة هاوية سحيقة  شبه مؤكدة.
كل هذا وأعداء الأمة قد اجتمعوا  عليها وبضراوة شديدة، فهناك الغرب الصليبي الحاقد جداً، وكان قد مني بهزائم  ساحقة في مصر منذ عشر سنوات في المنصورة وفارسكور، ولا شك أن الصليبيين  يريدون الثأر والانتقام، فالاضطرابات الأخيرة في مصر والانقلابات، وحوادث  القتل المتكررة، فرصة لرد الاعتبار وللثأر وللانتقام، وهناك الإمارات  الصليبية المزروعة في فلسطين  منذ عشرات السنين، وهذه قريبة جداً من مصر، وممكن أن تفكر هذه الإمارات في  غزو مصر في هذه الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها البلاد، وفوق كل ذلك هناك الهم الكبير القادم من الشرق وهو التتار.

كان المسرح السياسي الداخلي في مصر يموج بالاضطرابات العاصفة والأزمات الشديدة، وكانت الفتن  الناتجة عن التصارع على الحكم، وبالذات في العشر السنوات الأخيرة عنيفة  جداً ومتكررة، وكانت هذه الأوضاع قد استقرت نسيباً عندما تولى الملك المعز  عز الدين أيبك الحكم سبع سنوات متصلة، ولكنها عادت من جديد للاشتعال بمقتله  ثم مقتل شجرة الدر، ثم ولاية الطفل نور الدين علي، ثم خلعه بواسطة قطز  رحمه الله وتوليه بدله، فالأمور كانت مضطربة جداً.

وقطز  وإن كان الآن قد استقر على كرسي الحكم، إلا أن هناك الكثير من الطامعين في  الكرسي، ولا شك أيضاً أن هناك الكثير من الحاقدين على قطز شخصياً، ومن  المؤكد أن هؤلاء الطامعين والحاقدين سوف يتحركون، أو على الأقل سيحاولون  التحرك لإقصاء قطز عن العرش، أو حتى قتله كما اعتاد الكثير من المماليك أن  يفعلوا.

وكانت الفتنة  مازالت دائرة بين المماليك البحرية الصالحية، الذين كانوا يؤيدون شجرة  الدر، والمماليك المعزية الذين يؤيدون الآن سيف الدين قطز رحمه الله، وكذلك  لا ننسى أن كثيراً جداً من المماليك البحرية فروا إلى مختلف الإمارات  الإسلامية في الشام، ومن بقي منهم في مصر بقي على وجل وترقب، وهذا الانقسام  ولا شك أضعف القوة العسكرية المصرية؛ لأن المماليك البحرية كانوا هم أساس  الجيش المصري تقريباً.
استلم قطز رحمه الله  تركة مثقلة بالهموم الكبيرة، والمشاكل الضخمة، وتعالوا بنا لنرى كيف تصرف  قطز رحمه الله مع هذا الوضع شديد التأزم؟ وما هي خطواته التي خطاها من أجل  التغيير؟ وما هو الإعداد الذي قام به لمواجهة الهجمة التترية الشرسة؟ وهذا  الدرس من أهم الدروس في هذه المجموعة، فهو يتحدث عن خطوات بناء الأمة، فـ  قطز يعلمنا كيف نبتدئ، عندما يكون الوضع متأزماً سياسياً واجتماعياً  واقتصادياً، بل وأخلاقياً، حتى يصلح من شأن البلاد، لتصبح أقوى دولة في  الأرض كما أصبحت في زمانه.
وكل هذا حدث في زمن قصير جداً، وستستغربون جداً عندما تعرفون كيف عمل قطز هذه الأشياء؟ وفي كم من المدة؟

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

حالة الشعب المصري عند تولي قطز للحكم (93)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


أما حالة الشعب ومعنوياته فقد كان في تلك الآونة  يعاني من أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة، والأزمات الاقتصادية عادة ما تؤثر كثيراً  على حياة الشعوب، وتجعلهم يفقدون الطموح في أي شيء، ولا يرغبون إلا في  الحصول على لقمة العيش،
إلا إذا جاء القائد الذي يعظم عندهم الموت في سبيل الله، ويرفع عندهم قيمة الدين، ويهون قيمة الدنيا، ويهون المشاكل المادية والأزمات الاقتصادية، فكل ذلك يضمحل إلى جانب الهدف الأعلى: الجهاد  في سبيل الله، وعندها يصبح الموت أمنية، وقد كان الوضع الذي استلم فيه قطز  الحكم وضعاً صعباً للغاية، فالفتن الدائرة على كرسي الحكم منذ عشر سنوات  جعلت الحكام لا يلتفتون كثيراً ولا قليلاً إلى شعوبهم، وكان همهم فقط تثبيت  دعائم الملك، وأما أحلام الشعوب فقد كانت تأتي في مراتب متأخرة جداً في  أولوياتهم، ولذلك فإن الشعب في ذلك الوقت لم يكن بالشعب الأمثل الذي يشتاق إلى مثل ذلك اليوم الذي يقابل فيه التتار،
لا  يحلم بذلك اليوم الذي ينتصر فيه على هذه القوة العاتية، بل على العكس كان  كغيره من شعوب المسلمين، يخاف من التتار، ويصيبه الذعر الشديد والهلع  الكبير عند سماع أخبار جيوشهم، وكلما اقترب التتار بصورة أكبر من مصر اضطربت الأفئدة وتتابعت الأنفاس، ولذلك كانت مهمة رفع الهمة والروح المعنوية وتحميس الشعب على المقاومة من أصعب المهام التي واجهت قطز رحمه الله.


وهنا  نقطة مهمة، وهي أن الجيش غير المؤيد بشعبه لا يقوى أبداً على الصمود،  فلابد من السند الشعبي للقائد والجيش، وإلا فالنصر مستحيل، فليست العملية  عملية حرب وقتال في موقعة عابرة، بل إنها عملية يعيشها الشعب بكامله، بكل  طوائفه رجالاً ونساء وأطفالاً وشيوخاً، فلا بد أن يكون الشعب بأكمله على  استعداد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


المراحل التي وصل إليها قطز في بناء الأمة حتى أوائل عام 658هـ (94)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


*تعالوا بنا نرتب الأوراق مرة أخرى مع قطز رحمه الله لنرى إلى أين وصل الآن.*

*أولاً:* الوضع الداخلي مستقر، والحكومة الجديدة في مصر تدين بالولاء التام له رحمه الله.

*ثانياً:* المهمة الأولى للدولة في تلك الآونة واضحة ومعلنة، وهي إعداد جيش قوي لمقابلة التتار في معركة فاصلة، وهذا هو الذي نسميه: وضوح الهدف، وهو معرفة البلد لما تريده.

*ثالثاً:*  العفو عن المماليك البحرية الذي أشاع جواً من الهدوء النفسي والراحة  القلبية، ليس فقط عند المماليك، ولكن عند عموم شعب مصر، ومن المؤكد أن جو  المشاحنات يترك آثاراً سلبية ليس على القادة والجيش فقط، وإنما على الشعب  كله، ولا شك أيضاً أن الجيش المصري قد ازداد قوة باتحاد طرفيه الكبار:  المماليك البحرية الصالحية، والمماليك المعزية.
أما  الخطوة التالية فقد كانت أيضاً خطوة رائعة، بل في غاية الروعة، فبعد  الاستقرار الداخلي في مصر حرص قطز رحمه الله على الاستقرار الخارجي مع  جيران مصر من المسلمين، فالعلاقات كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك كانت متوترة جداً بين  مصر وبين الإمارات الشامية الأيوبية، وقد فكرت هذه الإمارات أكثر من مرة في  غزو مصر، ونقضت الحلف الذي كان بينها وبين مصر أيام الصالح نجم الدين أيوب  رحمه الله، واستقطبت المماليك البحرية عندها عندما فروا من مصر، وكانت  تتربص بمصر الدوائر في كل يوم، بل إن الناصر يوسف الأيوبي أمير دمشق وحلب  كان قد طلب من التتار بعد سقوط بغداد أن يعاونوه في غزو مصر، ومع كل هذه  الخلفيات المعقدة للعلاقة بين مصر والإمارات الأيوبية في الشام  إلا أن قطز رحمه الله سعى لإذابة الخلافات التي بينه وبين أمراء الشام،  وكان يسعى بصدق إلى الوحدة بين مصر والشام، أو على الأقل تحييد أمراء  الشام، وعدم إقامة الحرب بينه وبين أمراء الشام، حتى يحارب التتار.

*رابعاً:*  انضم إلى جيش مصر الكثير من الجنود الشاميين، فقد انضم إليه معظم جيش  الناصر يوسف صاحب دمشق وحلب، وكذلك جيش حماه وعلى رأسه المنصور أمير حماه.


*إذاً:* هذا هو الوضع السياسي والعسكري في مصر في أوائل سنة (658) من الهجرة، وفي ذلك الوقت سقطت حلب ودمشق وكل فلسطين حتى غزة في أيدي التتار، وأصبح التتار قريبين جداً من مصر (35) كيلو متر فقط من سيناء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**إعداد العدة لمواجهة التتار والعفو عن المماليك البحرية (95)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


لما استقر الوضع نسبياً في مصر انتقل قطز رحمه الله إلى الخطوة الثانية: وهي إعداد العدة لمواجهة التتار، وكانت خطوة في منتهى الروعة والحكمة، وأبرزت الأخلاق  الرفيعة جداً لـ قطز رحمه الله، فقد أصدر قراراً بالعفو العام الحقيقي عن  كل المماليك البحرية، ولم يكن هذا العفو خدعة سياسية لأجل معين، كما يفعل  بعض الزعماء والقواد، ولم يكن شهر عسل مؤقت إلى أن تهدأ الأمور، وإنما كان  أمراً يهدف فعلاً إلى المصالحة الحقيقية، ويرمي بصدق إلى إصلاح الأوضاع ولم  الشمل ودرء المفاسد.

على عكس ما يفعله بعض  الزعماء السياسيين الذين لم يتفقهوا بعد في السياسة، ولا يدركون موازين  القوى في بلادهم، فهؤلاء يتعاملون تعاملاً غبياً مع الأحداث، فهم إما أن  يقصوا هذه القوى تماماً عن كل شيء، بل وأحياناً يقيدون حرياتها، وأحياناً  يخرجونها من البلد تماماً، وإما أن يتجاهلوها تماماً وكأنها لا وجود لها،  فيضعون رءوسها في الرمال، ولا يعترفون بوجودها، وينكرون طاقتها، ويهملون  كيانها وهكذا، وكل هذا لا شك أنه لا يصب أبداً في مصلحة البلد أو الشعب.

أما  قطز رحمه الله فكان رجلاً مخلصاً متجرداً لله وواقعياً جداً، فلم ينكر قوة  المماليك البحرية، فمن الغباء أن ينكر وجود قوة كقوتهم، بل إنه من حبه  لوطنه ولأمته وإخلاصه لله عز وجل حاول أن يستميل هذه القوة لصالح البلاد  والشعب، ولذلك اتخذ هذا القرار على رغم خطورته على كرسيه رحمه الله، وكان  قراراً في منتهى الروعة.

وقد مر بنا كيف حدثت الفتنة  بين المماليك البحرية وبين المماليك المعزية، ووصلت هذه الفتنة إلى الذروة  بعد مقتل الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك ثم شجرة الدر، ووصل الأمر إلى أن معظم  قادة المماليك البحرية وعلى رأسهم القائد الكبير ركن الدين بيبرس فروا من  مصر إلى مختلف إمارات الشام،  ومنهم من شجع أمراء الشام على غزو مصر، ووصل الأمر إلى حد خطير، فلما  اعتلى قطز رحمه الله عرش مصر أصدر القرار الحكيم جداً بالعفو عن المماليك  البحرية، وبدعوتهم إلى العودة إلى مصر، وهذا القرار أبرز أخلاق قطز الرفيعة  رحمه الله، ونسيانه لكل الضغائن السابقة، مع كون القوة في يديه، وهذه من  أرفع الأخلاق، العفو عند المقدرة،
كما أبرز كذلك النظرة السياسية العميقة لـ قطز رحمه الله، فقواد المصريين في ذلك الوقت  من المماليك المعزية وغيرهم قد لا تكفي لحرب التتار، ولا شك أن المماليك  البحرية قوة عظيمة وقوية جداً، ولها خبرات واسعة في الحروب، فقد اشترك  الكثير منهم في حروب الصليبيين السابقة، ومن أشهرها موقعة المنصورة  العظيمة، وموقعة فارسكور، اللتان كانتا قبل عشر سنوات، وركن الدين بيبرس  ممن اشترك في هاتين الموقعتين، فضم قوة المماليك البحرية إلى قوة المماليك  المعزية سينشئ جيشاً قوياً أقدر على مهاجمة التتار، وهذا مما لا يشك فيه  أحد، ومن المعلوم أن الوحدة طريق من أهم الطرق إلى النصر، كما أن التنازع  والتصارع والفرقة طريق الفشل والهزيمة.

كان  قطز رحمه الله يعلم أن أوضاع المماليك البحرية في بلاد الشام غير مستقرة،  وما هربوا إلى هناك إلا مضطرين، وأملاكهم وحياتهم وقوتهم في مصر، وهو بهذا  الإعلان النبيل الذي قام به سيستقدم عدداً لا بأس به منهم، وبمجرد أن أعلن  هذا القرار جاءت المماليك البحرية من كل مكان تتوافد على مصر، فجاءوا من  بلاد سلاجقة الروم، التي هي تركيا الآن، ومن الكرك بالأردن، ودمشق، وحلب  وغيرها، وهكذا عاد المماليك من جديد قوة واحدة، واستقبلهم قطز رحمه الله  استقبالاً لائقاً،
ولم يتكبر عليهم تكبر  المتمكن، بل عاملهم كواحد منهم؛ لأن أصله من المماليك، واستقدم قائد  المماليك البحرية ركن الدين بيبرس وزعيمهم، وهو أخطر رجل في المماليك  البحرية مطلقاً، ولو كان قطز في داخله غدر أو خيانة أو مصالح سياسية متجردة  من الأخلاق ما استقدم بيبرس إلى مصر أبداً وعندما فر بيبرس من مصر ذهب إلى  الناصر يوسف الأيوبي في دمشق، وقد كان الناصر خائناً موالياً للتتار في  فترات كثيرة،
ثم ادعى الجهاد  ضدهم في فترات أخرى، فعندما ذهب إليه بيبرس أنكر عليه خضوعه أمام التتار  وعزمه على عدم القتال، ولكن الناصر يوسف لم يسمع كلامه، وعندما قدم التتار  في اتجاه دمشق فر الناصر يوسف ومن معه إلى الجنوب، واضطر بيبرس وقد وجد  نفسه منفرداً -وكان يود أن يجاهد في سبيل الله- أن يهرب كذلك إلى الجنوب  باتجاه فلسطين،  ثم لما وصل جيش التتار إلى فلسطين ترك الناصر يوسف جيشه وهرب إلى الكرك،  ثم إلى الصحراء، فوجد بيبرس نفسه وحيداً في غزة، فلم يستطع أن يعمل شيئاً،  وقد كان يود أن يجاهد في سبيل الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تجميع قطز الناس تحت راية الجهاد (96)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


حرص قطز رحمه الله على إبراز خطورة العدو القادم التتار،  وعلى إظهار الغاية النبيلة التي من أجلها صعد إلى كرسي الحكم، ومن المعروف  أن الأزمات الشديدة التي تمر بالأمة، يمكن أن تكون أزمات مجمِّعة إذا أحسن  القائد استغلالها، ومع أن المشكلة تكون كبيرة جداً أمام الناس، والقضية  خطيرة، والناس يخافون ذلك، إلا أنهم يتجمعون بسبب هذا الخوف.

فـ قطز رحمه الله استغل خوف الناس من قضية التتار ليجمعهم سوياً تحت راية واحدة، ومن أفضل الأمور لتجميع الناس ولتوحيد الصف: الجهاد، والقائد الذي لا يجمع شعبه على قضية جهادية يفقد حب شعبه وولاءهم له، بل وقد تكثر الفتن والقلاقل في زمانه؛ لأن الناس سيركنون إلى حياة الدعة والسكون، وسينشغلون بسفاسف الأمور، وعندما نراجع التاريخ الإسلامي  نجد أنه ما رفع قائد مسلم في كل تاريخ المسلمين راية الجهاد بصدق إلا  واستقرت بلاده، ومع أنه داخل في حروب ضارية إلا أن بلاده سوف تستقر، ويسير  شعبه خلفه بكل حب وصدق ووفاء.

والذي لا يرفع هذه الراية يذل نفسه وشعبه، وهذه سنة مستمرة في التاريخ، وستكون إلى يوم القيامة؛ لأن الله عز وجل كتب الذل على من تخلى عن الجهاد.
وذكرنا قبل ذلك الكثير والكثير من المواقف التي تؤيد هذا المعنى.

ثم  إن قطز رحمه الله أعلن بوضوح من أول يوم استلم فيه الحكم: أنه سيجعل الأمر  في الناس يختارون من يشاءون دون التقيد بعائلة معينة أو مماليك بذاتهم،  وأنه لن يأخذ بالتوريث الذي كان الناس يخافون منه.
وهنا كلام في غاية  الأهمية، وهو أنه لا يستقيم لنا أن نقول ما قاله المحللون الغربيون  المستشرقون، أو بعض المحللين المسلمين الذين يعتمدون في تحليلاتهم على  المدارس الغربية في التحليل والنقد: من أن قطز إنما قال ذلك ليقمع  المناوئين له، وليثبت نفسه في كرسيه، مستغلاً حب المسلمين للجهاد.

يعني:  أنه يمثل على الناس، فلا يستقيم لنا أبداً أن نطعن في نية قطز رحمه الله  من وراء الكلمات التي قالها، ولا أن نفترض أن وراء هذه الكلمات مرامي أخرى،  وإحسان الظن بالمؤمنين أمر مطلوب شرعاً، فإن الكلمات والأفعال دائماً تقيم  وتحسب في ضوء سيرة الشخص وحياته، وهذه الجملة في منتهى الأهمية، فاحفظوها:  الكلمات والأفعال تقيم وتحسب دائماً في ضوء سيرة الشخص وحياته، فقد يقول  شخص كلاماً يفهم منه معنى، ويقوله شخص آخر فيفهم منه فهماً مختلفاً تماماً.

وكلمة  الجهاد هذه إذا قالها قطز رحمه الله، فسأفهم منها معاني معينة، وإذا قالها  قبل ذلك الناصر يوسف الأيوبي فسأفهم منها معاني أخرى تماماً، وقد تكلمنا  من قبل على موقف الناصر يوسف، والآن نتكلم على موقف قطز رحمه الله، وشتان  بين الموقفين، فكلاهما قال: إنه سيجاهد في سبيل الله، ونحن نريد الآن تقييم  هذه الكلمة في ضوء سيرة قطز رحمه الله، ومن خلال تتبع سيرته بعد أن تولى  الملك، وفي أثناء تحركاته إلى عين جالوت، وفي موقعة عين جالوت وما بعدها،  سنرى في كل ذلك ما يثبت أن كلامه جميعاً كان كلاماً صادقاً، وأن رغبته في  قتال التتار، والانتصار لهذا الدين، كانت أعلى بكثير من رغبته في الملك،  وقد جعل الله عز وجل نصر الأمة على يديه كما سنرى، وليس من سنة الله عز وجل  أن يكتب نصر الأمة على يد المنافقين والفاسدين،{إِنّ   اللَّهَ لا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ} [يونس:81].

ولم  يخلد تاريخ المسلمين رجل اختلطت في قلبه النوايا ولعبت به الأهواء، لذلك  قطز رحمه الله نحسبه على خير، ولا نزكي على الله أحداً، وقد أجمع علماء أمة  الإسلام على عدالته وفضله وتقواه، وقالوا فيه كلاماً كثيراً، وسنذكر بعضه  بإذن الله في الدروس القادمة.

وإذا كان من  الممكن قبول عذر المستشرقين والمحللين الغربيين في أن قطز كان يقصد الملك  وليس الجهاد؛ لأنهم في سياستهم وحياتهم لا يرون إلا هذه الأمثلة التي تريد الدنيا،  فما هو عذر المحللين المسلمين الذين قالوا مثل ذلك الكلام؟ فليس لهم عذر  في الحقيقة؛ لأن هذا المثال المخلص الراقي الذي لا يريد شيئاً لنفسه ولا  لذاته، ويهب حياته بكاملها لربه ولدينه ولشعبه، ولقضايا أمته، كثير ومتكرر  جداً في أمتنا، وفي تاريخنا.
وقد سبق قطز  رحمه الله على هذا الطريق الكثير والكثير من أبطالنا، ولحق به كذلك آخرون،  وسيظل الخير بإذن الله في أمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يوم القيامة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت*


*حزم سيف الدين قطز في الإدارة (97)*

* راغب السرجاني* 


مع أن قطز رحمه الله قد استخدم الأخلاق  العالية والأهداف النبيلة في تجميع القواد والعلماء حوله، إلا أنه لم يتخل  عن حزمه في الإدارة، فـ قطز رحمه الله لم يكن رجلاً طيبًا فقط، يقول هذه  الكلمات وليس عنده فنون الإدارة والسياسة والقيادة، بل كان حازماً جداً  رحمه الله،
فقد عزل الوزير ابن بنت الأعز  المعروف بولائه الشديد لـ شجرة الدر، وولى بدلاً منه وزيراً آخر كان يدين  له بالولاء، وكان يثق في قدراته وإمكانياته، وهذا الوزير الجديد كان اسمه  زين الدين يعقوب بن عبد الرفيع، وفي ذات الوقت  أقر قائد الجيش فارس الدين أقطاي الصغير الصالحي في مكانه، وهو ليس فارس  الدين أقطاي الذي تكلمنا عليه من قبل، فـ فارس الدين أقطاي الأول كان قد  قتل قبل ست سنوات سنة (652) من الهجرة.

فـ  قطز ولى قائداً من قواد المماليك البحرية، مع شدة الخلاف بين الطائفتين،  لكن عندما وجد فيه الكفاءة العسكرية والقدرة على القيادة والأمانة والصدق  -وهي مؤهلات ضرورية لأي إمارة- ولاه، وبذلك نجد أن قطز رحمه الله قد حفظ  الأمانة، ووسّد الأمر لأهله، بغض النظر عن كونهم من المماليك البحرية أو  المعزية، وهذا تجرد واضح من قطز رحمه الله،
كما  أنه أيضاً يعتبر ذكاء سياسياً من قطز رحمه الله؛ لأنه بتولية هذا الرجل من  المماليك الصالحية قيادة الجيش، استمال قلوب المماليك البحرية الذين فروا  إلى أنحاء الشام وتركيا، وبث الاطمئنان في نفوسهم، وهذا ولا شك سيؤدي إلى استقرار الأوضاع في مصر، كما أنه سيستفيد من الخبرات العسكرية الفذة للمماليك البحرية، وأوجد بذلك فرصة للتعاون مع المماليك البحرية.

وعلم  قطز رحمه الله أن الناس إن لم يشغلوا بالجهاد شغلوا بأنفسهم، ولذلك فبمجرد  أن اعتلى عرش مصر أمر وزيره زين الدين وكذلك قائد الجيش فارس الدين أقطاي  الصغير الصالحي أن يجهزا الجيش ويعدا العدة وينظما الصفوف، وانشغل الناس  كلهم بهذه الغاية النبيلة والمهمة الخطيرة: الجهاد في سبيل الله.

*إذاً:*  الخطوة الأولى في سياسة قطز رحمه الله كانت السيطرة على الوضع الداخلي  للبلاد، وشغل الناس بالقضايا المجمعة للأمة، وإبراز الهدف الحقيقي من  السلطان، وهو إقامة الشرع، والدفاع عن البلاد، والقيام بشئون الرعية،  وحماية مصالح العباد، وأنه ليس من مطالب الحكم أبداً، ولا من أغراضه، جمع  المال أو ضمان توريث الكرسي للأبناء أو أبناء الأبناء، ولذلك استقرت  الأحوال الداخلية في مصر، وتوحد الصف الداخلي، وهذه خطوة عظيمة جداً  وأساسية ومحورية في بناء الأمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

استقرار الوضع الداخلي (98)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

ا

*الخطوة الأولى التي حرص عليها قطز رحمه الله:*
هي استقرار الوضع الداخلي في مصر،  واستقرار الوضع لن يأتي إلا بقطع أطماع الآخرين في كرسي الحكم الذي يجلس  عليه، فالطامع في الكرسي لن تهدأ له نفس، ولن تستقر له حال، حتى يجلس على  الكرسي الذي يريد، وهو رحمه الله لم يقطع أطماعهم عن طريق التهديد والوعيد،  فالتهديد والوعيد قد يزيد الفتن  اشتعالاً، ويؤجج نيران الحقد والحسد والغل في المجتمع، ولم يقطعها كذلك  بتزوير إرادة الشعب، وإيهام الجميع أن الشعب يريده هو بذاته، ولم يقطعها  بالخداع والغش والمؤامرات والتحايل أبداً،
ولكنه  عمل شيئاً غريباً جداً، فقد ارتفع رحمه الله بأخلاق المنافسين، إلى درجة  لم يتعودوا عليها في الفترة الأخيرة في مصر، فقد جمع رحمه الله الأمراء  وكبار القادة وكبار العلماء، وأصحاب الرأي في مصر، وهؤلاء هم المحركين الفعليين لطوائف الشعب المختلفة، والقدرة على التأثير على الناس،
*وقال لهم:* إني  ما قصدت من اعتلاء العرش في مصر، وإقصاء السلطان الطفل نور الدين علي  وجلوسي مكانه، إلا أن نجتمع على قتال التتر، ولا يتأتى ذلك بغير ملك، فلا  يعقل أن نقاتل التتر أكبر دولة في الأرض في ذلك الزمن وعلى الكرسي طفل سنه  (15) سنة، فحتى لا تسقط هيبتنا من أعين التتار إذا رأوا هذا الأمر.

*إذاً:* فالقضية الأولى من استلامه الحكم واضحة جداً في ذهنه رحمه الله، وهو حرب التتار والجهاد في سبيل الله، ولا يتأتى ذلك بغير ملك.
*ثم يقول:* فإذا خرجنا وكسرنا هذا العدو فالأمر لكم، أقيموا في السلطة من شئتم.

فهو  لن يتدخل رحمه الله في ذلك الأمر، وإنما المهم عنده هو إنهاء القضية  الكبيرة التي تواجهها الأمة الإسلامية بأكملها، وليس مصر فقط، وهي قضية  العدو الخارجي التتار، الذين احتلوا نصف البلاد ويقتربون الآن من النصف  الآخر.
وعندما سمع الرجال الذين جمعهم قطز رحمه الله هذا الكلام هدءوا جميعاً، ورضوا بذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**رسالة هولاكو إلى الملك المظفر قطز ورد قطز ومن معه (99)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان  الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره  ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله  فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.

*أما بعد:* 
في المحاضرة السابقة تحدثنا عن صعود قطز رحمه الله إلى كرسي الحكم في مصر، وعن خطواته في إعادة بناء الأمة وتأهيلها ليوم اللقاء مع التتار،  وكيف أنه اهتم رحمه الله بالاستقرار الداخلي، ووحد هدف الأمة، وعفا عن  المماليك البحرية، ووحد بينهم وبين المماليك المعزية، وراسل أمراء الشام، وحاول قدر الاستطاعة ضمهم إلى قواته، وانظم إليه بالفعل جيش الناصر الأيوبي وأمير حماة، وزادت بذلك قوة جيشه بشكل كبير.
وتحدثنا أيضاً عن شعب مصر في ذلك الوقت، وكيف أنه كان يعاني من أزمة اقتصادية ومشاكل اجتماعية، ومع ذلك كان الشعب يعظم العلماء ويجلهم، ويحب الدين ويحترمه، ويعرف قيمة الجهاد في سبيل الله ولا يستغربه أبداً، بل يعتقد أنه حل أساسي، وأحياناً يعتبره حلاً وحيداً في كثير من الأزمات التي تمر بالأمة.

وبينما  قطز رحمه الله في إعداده وتجهيزه جاءته أربعة من رسل التتار برسالة عجيبة  من هولاكو يعلن فيها الحرب عليه إن فكر في أي مقاومة، وكانت الرسالة تحمل  تهديداً ووعيداً وإرهاباً،
*يقول فيها هولاكو:* (باسم  إله السماء الذي ملكنا أرضه وسلطنا على خلقه)، وهو في بداية الرسالة كأنه  يعترف بأن الله عز وجل هو الذي ملكه على الخلق، وأنه يطيع الله عز وجل.

*ثم يقول:* (الذي  يعلم به الملك المظفر الذي هو من جنس المماليك)، فهو يريد أن يحقر من شأن  قطز رحمه الله، فهو يقول له: إنه من جنس المماليك، (الذي يعلم به الملك  المظفر الذي هو من جنس المماليك، صاحب مصر وأعمالها وسائر أمرائها وجندها  وكتابها وعمالها وباديها وحاضرها وأكابرها وأصاغرها)، يعني: قطز الذي يملك  كل شيء في مصر يجب أن يعلم ذلك.

*ثم يقول:*  (أنا جند الله في أرضه، خلقنا من سخطه، وسلطنا على من حل به غيظه، فلكم  بجميع الأمصار معتبر، وعن عزمنا مزدجر، فاتعظوا بغيركم، وسلموا إلينا  أمركم، فنحن ما نرحم من بكى، ولا نرق لمن اشتكى، فتحنا البلاد وطهرنا الأرض  من الفساد، فعليكم بالهرب وعلينا بالطلب، فما لكم من سيوفنا خلاص، ولا من  أيدينا مناص، فخيولنا سوابق، وسيوفنا صواعق، ورماحنا خوارق، وسهامنا لواحق،  وقلوبنا كالجبال، وعديدنا كالرمال، فالحصون لدينا لا تمنع، والجيوش  لقتالنا لا تنفع، ودعاؤكم علينا لا يسمع).

ولا ندري من أين أتى بهذه الكلمة: ودعاؤكم علينا لا يسمع.
ثم يقول: (لأنكم أكلتم الحرام، وتعاظمتم عن رب السلام، وخنتم الأيمان، وفشا فيكم العقوق والعصيان، فأبشروا بالمذلة والهوان، {فَالْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ} [الأحقاف:20]، { {وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ} [الشعراء:227].

*فهو يستشهد بآيات من كتاب الله عز وجل، وكأنه يؤمن به.*
وكان  الذي يكتب له هذه الرسائل الأدباء المسلمون الذين اشتراهم هولاكو عليه  لعنة الله بالمال، وباعوا دينهم وأوطانهم بهذا المال، وكتبوا مثل هذه  الرسائل المرعبة.
ثم يقول هولاكو: (فلا تطيلوا الخطاب، وأسرعوا برد  الجواب قبل أن تضرم الحرب نارها، وتوري شرارها، فلا تجدون منا جاهاً ولا  عزاً، ولا كتاباً ولا حرزاً، إذ أزتكم رماحنا أزاً، وتدهون منا بأعظم  داهية، وتصبح بلادكم منكم خالية، وعلى عروشها خاوية، فقد أنصفناكم إذ  أرسلنا إليكم، ومننا برسلنا عليكم).
وانتهت  الرسالة العجيبة، ولم تحمل أي نوع من أنواع الدبلوماسية، فقد كانت إعلاناً  صريحاً بالحرب أو البديل الآخر وهو التسليم المذل، ولا بد أن يكون التسليم  مذلاً، بمعنى: أن يكون دون فرض أي شروط، أو طلب أي حقوق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

نعقاد المجلس الاستشاري المصري والحلول المطروحة على تهديد هولاكو (100)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


عقد قطز رحمه الله مجلساً استشارياً أعلى، جمع فيه كبار القادة والأمراء  والوزراء والعلماء، وبدءوا في مناقشة القضية الخطيرة التي طرحت أمامهم،  وكانت الخيارات محدودة جداً، إما الحرب بكل تبعاتها، وإما التسليم غير  المشروط،
وقطز رحمه الله كانت القضية واضحة في ذهنه تمام الوضوح، فهو  لم يطرح الخيارين على نفسه للتفكير، خيار السلام أو الاستسلام، فهذا  الموقف غير وارد أبداً عنده، فهو يعلم تمام العلم أن الحقوق لا توهب بل تؤخذ، وأن الجيوش المعتدية لا تقنع بالعودة إلى بلادها أبداً، بل ترغم على ذلك.

لكن  الأمراء الذين اجتمعوا معه لم يكونوا على نفس الدرجة العالية جداً من  الفقه والفهم، صحيح أنهم كانت لديهم حمية دينية عالية جداً، وأنهم يحبون  الإسلام حباً جماً، وعلى درجة راقية من الفروسية والمهارة القتالية، ولكن  الاختبار صعب جداً.

وقد كانت الفجوة هائلة فعلاً بين إمكانيات التتار كدولة من كوريا شرقاً إلى بولندا غرباً، وبين إمكانيات مصر  التي مهما زادت فهي محدودة، وبين أعداد التتار وأسلحتهم، وأعداد المصريين  وأسلحتهم، هذا فوق السمعة الرهيبة لجيوش التتار، وفوق الملايين المسلمة  التي ذبحت على أيدي التتار،
بالإضافة إلى الجيوش الخوارزمية والأرمينية والكرجية والعباسية والأوروبية والشامية التي هزمت هزيمة ساحقة من جيوش التتار قبل ذلك.
وكان  قد شاع في هذا الزمن مقولة ذكرناها قبل ذلك قالها العوام وقالها الخواص  كذلك، فقد كانوا يقولون: إذا أخبرك أحد أن التتار يهزمون فلا تصدق.

كل  هذه التراكمات جعلت الأمراء يترددون في قبول ما رآه قطز رحمه الله أمراً  واضحاً جداً لا تردد فيه، وظهر على معظم الأمراء الهلع والضعف والتثاقل إلى  الأرض.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**قتل قطز لرسل التتار (101)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كان قطز رحمه الله يعلم أن قلوب الأمراء وافقت تحت تأثير القدوة والتذكير بالله وبالواجب نحو الإسلام، ومن الممكن لهذه القلوب أن تتردد أو تخاف، فأراد رحمه الله أن يفعل أمراً يقطع به خط الرجعة تماماً على الأمراء، ويقطع به الأمل في الاستسلام،
ولا  يبقي أمامهم غير الخيار العسكري فقط، فقرر بعد أن استشار مجلسه العسكري أن  يقتل رسل هولاكو الأربعة الذين جاءوا بالرسالة التهديدية،
وأن يعلق رءوسهم على باب زويلة في القاهرة؛ حتى يراها أكبر عدد من المسلمين في مصر، وكان يرمي بذلك إلى طمأنة الشعب بأن قائدهم لا يخاف التتار،
ويرفع  من معنويات الشعب بذلك، والإعلان للتتار أنهم قادمون على قوم يختلفون  كثيراً عن الأقوام الذين قابلوهم من قبل، ولا شك أن هذا سيؤثر سلباً على  التتار، ويلقي في قلوبهم ولو شيئاً من الرعب أو التردد، وكان الهدف الأكبر  من قتل هؤلاء الرسل الأربعة هو قطع التفكير في أي حل سلمي للقضية،
والاستعداد  الكامل والجاد للجهاد بعد قتل الرسل الأربعة، فلن يقبل التتار استسلام مصر  حتى لو قبل بذلك المسلمون، فقد انتهت القضية، وأصبحت الحرب معلنة تماماً،  كان هذا هو اجتهاد قطز رحمه الله والأمراء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تجهيز الجيش لقتال التتار (102)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بعد هذا الاجتماع الخطير والقرار الصعب وقتل الرسل  بدأ قطز رحمه الله في التجهيز السريع للجيش، فقد اقتربت جداً لحظة  المواجهة، ووصلت الرسالة إلى التتار بأن المسلمين في مصر سيقاتلونهم حتماً، ولا مهرب من القتال.

إن قطز تولى الحكم في (24) من ذي القعدة سنة (657) من الهجرة، ورسالة هولاكو جاءته قبل أن يغادر هولاكو أرض الشام  عائداً إلى منغوليا، بعد وفاة زعيم التتار منكو خان وبعد سقوط حلب بقليل  وقبل سقوط دمشق، ثم فتح دمشق كتبغانوين، وحلب سقطت في صفر سنة (658 هـ)،  ودمشق سقطت في ربيع أول (658 هـ)،

يعني: أن الرسالة وصلت لـ قطز رحمه الله إما في آخر صفر أو في أول ربيع الأول، يعني: بعد ثلاثة أشهر فقط من توليه الحكم رحمه الله.

فكل  هذه الترتيبات والخطوات التي عملها قطز رحمه الله لم تستغرق إلا ثلاثة  أشهر فقط، فكل المشاكل التي قابلها وحلها أخذت منه ثلاثة أشهر فقط، وهذه  المشاكل تحتاج إلى سنوات، بل إلى عقود كاملة حتى يتم حلها على الوجه  الأمثل، ولكنه استعان بالله عز وجل، وبدأ يتعامل بحمية ونشاط مع المشكلة  تلو الأخرى، وكان الهدف في ذهنه واضحاًَ جداً، فلا بد من القضاء على هذه  القوة الهمجية -قوة التتار-، وتحرير كل بلاد المسلمين.
*إذاً:* فكل ما قلناه في الدرس الماضي:

من  استقرار الوضع الداخلي، وتوحيد الصف، وعفوه عن المماليك البحرية،  واستقدامه لهم من بلاد الشام وتركيا وغيرها، ومراسلة أمراء الأيوبيين،  وتجميع الجيش، وتجهيز الشعب لقضية الجهاد في سبيل الله، وتحميس الأمراء كل هذا المجهود كان في ثلاثة أشهر فقط.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

المشكلة المالية في تجهيز الجيش وحلها (103)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

 

ظهرت لـ قطز مشكلة جديدة ضخمة فوق كل المشاكل التي  فاتت، وهي المشكلة الاقتصادية، فلا بد من تجهيز الجيش المسلم وإعداد  التموين، وإصلاح الجسور والقلاع والحصون، وإعداد العدة اللازمة للحرب،  وتخزين ما يكفي للشعب في حال الحصار، وهذه أمور ضخمة جداً، وكانت تمر  بالبلاد أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة، وليس هناك وقت لخطة خمسية أو عشرية، فالتتار  على الأبواب في غزة، على بعد (35) كيلو متر فقط من سيناء.

وأما  كيف عالج قطز المشكلة الاقتصادية الكبيرة، ووفر المال لتجهيز الجيش الكبير  وبناء الحصون والقلاع والسلاح، وتوفير المؤن والذخيرة للشعب الذي قد يحاصر  من التتار حصاراً طويلاً، فقد عقد رحمه الله مجلساً استشارياً، وكان كل شيء بشورى في حياته رحمه الله،
ودعا إلى هذا المجلس كبار القادة والأمراء والعلماء والفقهاء، وكان على رأس العلماء  الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله، وبدءوا جميعاً يفكرون في حل الأزمة  الاقتصادية الطاحنة التي تمر بالبلاد، وكيفية توفير الدعم لهذا الجيش  الكبير الخارج لملاقاة التتار،
ففتح قطز رحمه  الله الكلام، واقترح فرض ضرائب على الشعب للإنفاق على الجيش الذي سيخرج  للجهاد في سبيل الله، ولكن هذا القرار كان يحتاج إلى فتوى شرعية؛ لأن  المسلمين في دولة الإسلام لا يدفعون إلا الزكاة،  ولا تدفع إلا بشروط خاصة معروفة، وأما فرض الضرائب فوق الزكاة فهذا لا  يكون إلا في ظروف خاصة ومؤقتة جداً، ولا بد من وجود سند شرعي يبيح ذلك،  وإلا صارت هذه الضرائب مكوساً، وفارضها بغير حق عقابه عند الله عز وجل أليم  جداً، فقد روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود رحمهما الله عن عقبة بن عامر رضي  الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «لا يدخل الجنة صاحب مكس»، أي: فارض الضرائب.
ولما زنت المرأة الغامدية ورجمت بالحجارة بعد أن اعترفت بالزنا لتطهر نفسها من الذنب، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معظماً من شأن توبتها: «فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له».
وهذا الحديث في صحيح مسلم عن بريدة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه.

وهذا فيه تقبيح شديد جداً لعملية فرض الضرائب، إن فرضت بغير حق وصرفت في غير حق.
يقول الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعليقاً على هذا الحديث: إن المكس -الضرائب- من أقبح المعاصي، ومن الذنوب الموبقات؛ وذلك لكثرة مطالبات الناس له وظلاماتهم عنده، وأخذ أموالهم بغير حقها، وصرفها في غير وجهها.

فـ قطز رحمه الله اقترح فرض الضرائب للقضية الكبيرة جداً، قضية الجهاد  في سبيل الله، ومع أن الغاية نبيلة والمال مطلوب لتجهيز الجيش للقتال في  سبيل الله، ومقاتلة التتار أعتى قوة في الأرض في ذلك الزمن، إلا أنه ينتظر  رأي العلماء في هذه القضية.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**فتوى الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام حول اقتراح قطز بفرض الضرائب على الشعب (104)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كان للشيخ العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله تحفظ خطير  على قرار فرض ضرائب على الشعب لتجهيز الجيش، ولم يوافق عليه إلا بشرطين  عسيرين جداً، فقال رحمه الله:
إذا طرق العدو  البلاد وجب على العالم كلهم قتالهم يعني: كل العالم الإسلامي وجب عليه أن  يقاتل العدو؛ لأنه احتل بلداً من بلاد المسلمين، فتعين الجهاد عند ذلك، ولم يصبح فرض كفاية، ولكن أصبح فرض عين.

*ثم يقول:* وجاز أن يؤخذ من الرعية ما يستعان به على جهازهم -يعني: فوق الزكاة-  بشرطين: الشرط الأول: ألا يبقى في بيت المال شيء، فإذا استنفذت أموال  الدولة وفنيت في تجهيز الجيش جاز فرض الضرائب بالقدر الذي يسمح فقط بتجهيز  الجيش لا أكثر من ذلك.

*الشرط الثاني:* أن  تبيعوا ما لكم من الممتلكات والآلات، ويقتصر كل منكم على فرسه وسلاحه  وتتساووا في ذلك أنتم والعامة، وأما أخذ أموال العامة مع بقاء ما في أيدي  قادة الجند من الأموال والآلات الفاخرة فلا.
وهذه فتوى في منتهى الجرأة، يقولها أمام سلطان مصر وأمرائها ووزرائها.
وهذه  الفتوى وإن كانت عجيبة في جرأتها فاستجابة قطز رحمه الله كانت أعجب من  الفتوى، فقد قبل رحمه الله كلام الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام ببساطة، فبدأ  بنفسه فباع كل ما يملك، وأمر الوزراء والأمراء أن يفعلوا ذلك فانصاع  الجميع، وتم تجهيز الجيش المسلم بالطريقة الشرعية من أموال الوزراء  والأمراء، وما احتاجوا أن يفرضوا ضرائب على الشعب.
واكتشف  المسلمون في مصر اكتشافاً عجيباً، اكتشفوا أن مصر غنية جداً، وأن البلد  ليس فقيراً، بل فيه أموال هائلة برغم الأزمة الاقتصادية الطاحنة، فقد  امتلأت جيوب كثير من الوزراء والأمراء بأموال البلد الهائلة، وأصبحت ثروات  بعضهم تساوي ميزانيات بعض الدول، وتكفي لسداد الديون المتراكمة على البلد،  وسد حاجة الفقراء والمساكين، وإصلاح الوضع الاقتصادي، ومع ذلك كانوا  يحتفظون بهذه الأموال، فأصبحت البلاد ضعيفة وفقيرة مع غناها وعظم مصادرها.

وللأسف  الشديد فإن كثيراً من هذه الأموال الطائلة دخلت جيوب الأمراء والوزراء  بطرق غير مشروعة، وبغير وجه حق، فهذا يختلس، وهذا يرتشي، وهذا يظلم، وهذا  يأخذ نسبة، وهذا ينفق في سفه، وهذا يعطي من لا يستحق، وهكذا بُددت أموال  الدولة العظيمة مصر وأصبحت دولة فقيرة نامية، بينما إمكانياتها تسمح لها  بأن تكون من دول الصدارة.
فجاء قطز رحمه الله فغير كل هذه الأوضاع، وبدأ رحمه الله في عملية تنظيف منظمة للبلد، تنظيف الأيدي والقلوب.
فاصطلح  القائد مع شعبه أخيراً بعد سنوات من القطيعة بين الحكام والشعوب، فكانت  النتيجة تجهيز جيش عظيم مهيب، غايته نبيلة، وأمواله حلال، ودعاء الناس له  مستفيض، وإعداده جيد، وكيف لا يُنصر جيش مثل هذا؟! فمعادلة النصر في  الإسلام ليست صعبة، بل تقول: {إِنْ تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ} [محمد:7].
ونصر الله عز وجل لا يكون إلا بتطبيق شرعه.
فالجيش  المسلم الذي يخالف قاعدة شرعية لا يمكن أن ينصره الله عز وجل، فالأمر واضح  جداً، والبداية بيد المسلمين، انصروا الله عز وجل ينصركم الله عز وجل،  وهكذا جُهّز الجيش المصري المسلم، وأعد إعداداً عظيماً وبأموال حلال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

تجمع الجيش المصري واستعداده للخروج لجهاد التتار (105)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*وجهات نظر قطز والأمراء حول الخروج لحرب التتار في فلسطين*
جاء  وقت إعداد الخطة، ووضع تحركات الجيش المسلم، فاجتمع قطز كالمعتاد مع مجلسه  العسكري لبحث أفضل طريقة لحرب التتار، وأفضل الظروف التي تحقق الانتصار  عليهم، وقام قطز رحمه الله بإلقاء البيان الذي يوضح فيه الخطة العسكرية  التي يراها،
وبمجرد أن ألقى برأيه قام المجلس  ولم يقعد، وأحدث رأيه دوياً هائلاً في المجلس العسكري، فقد أراد قطز رحمه  الله أن يخرج بجيشه لمقابلة جيش التتار في فلسطين، وألا ينتظر في مصر  حتى يأتي التتار، واعترض أغلب الأمراء على ذلك، وأرادوا بقاء قطز في مصر  ليدافع عنها، فمصر في رأي الأمراء هي مملكته، أما فلسطين فهي مملكة أخرى.
فنظر  الأمراء إلى القضية نظرة قومية بحتة، بمعنى أنه لو لم يدخل التتار مصر  فإننا نكون قد تجنبنا لقاءً دموياً هائلاً، أما إذا ذهبنا نحن إليهم فلا  خيار حينئذ في المعركة، بل لا بد أن نقاتل، فقد ذهبنا إليهم بأرجلنا.،

بدأ  تجمع الجيش المسلم في معسكر الانطلاق في منطقة الصالحية في المحافظة  الشرقية الآن، وهي منطقة صحراوية واسعة، تستوعب الفرق العسكرية الضخمة التي  تأتي من كل مكان، وكانت نقطة انطلاق للجيوش المصرية المتجهة إلى الشرق.
وتجمعت  الفرق العسكرية من معسكرات التدريب المنتشرة في القاهرة والمدن الكبرى، ثم  أعطى قطز رحمه الله إشارة البدء والتحرك في اتجاه فلسطين.
ترى كيف عبر  الجيش المسلم سيناء؟ وماذا فعل في أرض فلسطين؟ وما موقف الصليبيين في عكا؟  ثم ماذا حدث مع التتار في الموقعة الهائلة عين جالوت؟ وما هي تفصيلات  المعركة؟ وما هي خطة قطز رحمه الله؟ وما هو رد فعل التتار؟ وما هي نتيجة  هذه الموقعة الخالدة؟ هذا ما سنعرفه وغيره إن شاء الله في المحاضرة  القادمة.

وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، {فَسَتَذْكُرُون   مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ} [غافر:44].
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**هروب المتخاذلين من الجيش المصري (106)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


برغم كل هذا الإعداد المادي والدبلوماسي والمعنوي والاقتصادي لهذا الجيش، وبرغم التحفيز العظيم الذي قام به العلماء لحث الناس على الجهاد، إلا أنه كان هناك بعض المسلمين الضعفاء، لم يصدقوا أن القتال أصبح أمراً واقعاً، وهؤلاء هم ضعفاء القلب لا ضعفاء البدن،
فطوال  هذه الفترة السابقة كان هؤلاء الضعفاء يعتقدون أن هذه مجرد نفرة حماسية،  وسوف تهدأ الأمور بعدها، ولم يصدقوا أنه سيكون هناك قتال مع التتار،  وكانوا يعتقدون أن هذه مجرد كلمات تقال من قطز كعادة الزعماء في الضحك على  شعوبهم؛ لمجرد التنفيس عن الضغوط؛ لكي لا يحدث انفجار، ولم يعتقدوا أبداً  أن قطز رحمه الله يعد العدة الحقيقية للقتال، فلما اقتربت ساعة الصفر  وعلموا أن القتال حقيقياً وقريباً تزعزعت قلوبهم، وبدءا يفكرون في الهرب من  الجيش، وهرب بعضهم فعلاً، واختبأ عن أعين المراقبين, بل إن منهم من خرج  بالكلية من مصر ليهرب إلى قطر آخر، فمنهم من هرب إلى الحجاز، ومنهم من هرب إلى اليمن, بل إن منهم من وصل في هروبه إلى بلاد المغرب.

وبعض  المحللين يعتقد أن ذلك خسارة، وأن الجيش فقد بعضاً من عناصره الهامة، أو  أنه على الأقل سيصبح قليلاً في أعين الأعداء، لكن كان الخير كل الخير في  هروب هؤلاء في هذه اللحظات الحقيقية في القتال، والله عز وجل يصعب أحياناً  جداً من أمر اللقاء قبل أن يحدث؛ حتى ينقي الصف المسلم، فلا يخرج إلى  القتال إلا من ينوي أن يثبت في أرض القتال.

وأما ماذا كان سيحدث لو خرج هؤلاء المتذبذبون في جيش المسلمين؟
فقد وضح الله عز وجل ذلك في سورة التوبة، فقال تعالى:{لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ} [التوبة:47]، أي: هؤلاء المتذبذبون المنافقون، {لَوْ  خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلَّا خَبَالًا وَلَأَوْضَعُوا  خِلالَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ وَفِيكُمْ سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ  }  [التوبة:47].

فهؤلاء  المذبذبون لو خرجوا في الجيش المسلم لأضعفوا قوته، ولبثوا فيه الاضطراب  والقلق، وتارة يفعلون ذلك عن غير عمد بخوفهم وجبنهم، وتارة عن عمد بغية  إثارة الفتنة، والمشكلة الكبرى كما قال ربنا في كتابه:{وَفِيكُمْ سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ}[التوبة:47].
*أي:* أن بعض المسلمين الصادقين سيستمعون لهم، وسيتشككون، وسيقتنعون بكلامهم، وهذه مصيبة كبيرة جداً.
ولذلك كان خروج هؤلاء من الصف في هذا الوقت  المبكر مصلحة عظيمة جداً للجيش المسلم، وبذلك طهر الجيش المسلم وأصبح  نقياً خالصاً، فكل من خرج إلى عين جالوت كان يعلم أنه سيلقى التتار، ويتمنى  أن يموت شهيداً في سبيل الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**مشكلة وجود الإمارات الصليبية في طريق الحرب مع التتار وحلها (107)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


في أثناء إعداد هذا الجيش وفي هذه الشهور الخمسة  ظهرت أيضاً مشكلة جديدة أمام قطز رحمه الله، فقد كانت المشاكل كثيرة جداً،  فالجهاد صعب.
وهذه المشكلة لم تكن جديدة، وإنما هي قديمة جداً، ولكن لا بد أن تحل في هذا الوقت، وهذه المشكلة هي أن هناك أجزاء ليست بالقليلة من فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا، وبالذات على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط محتلة من قبل الصليبيين،
فقد  كان هناك إمارات صليبية في عكا وحيفا وصيدا وصور وبيروت واللاذقية  وأنطاكية وغيرها وغيرها، وكانت أقوى هذه الإمارات مطلقاً هي إمارة عكا في  فلسطين، وهي تقع في طريق قطز رحمه الله إذا أراد أن يحارب التتار في فلسطين، ففكر قطز رحمه الله بالآتي:
*أولا:* الصليبيون  أعداء الأمة كما أن التتار أعداؤها، بل إن الصليبيين أشد خطراً على  الإسلام من التتار، لأن حروب التتار حروباً همجية، ليست لها جذور ولا أهداف  ولا قواعد، بل لمجرد التدمير، لا لشيء غيره، وأما المشروع الصليبي في أرض  الإسلام فهو مشروع مختلف، فالصليبيون يحاربون المسلمين حرباً عقائدية،  والكراهية شديدة في قلوبهم للمسلمين، وتخطيطهم هو لحرب الإسلام نفسه، فهم  يحاربون الإسلام لذات الإسلام، وأما التتار فهم يحاربون أي بشر وأي حضارة.
والمشروع  الصليبي مع أنه يحارب الإسلام لذاته، فهو يهدف إلى الاستيطان في بلاد  المسلمين، وإحلال النصارى مكان سكان البلد المسلمين الأصليين، سواء في  فلسطين أو في سوريا أو في لبنان أو في غيرها، وشتان بين احتلال الشعوب واحتلال الجيوش، فالجيوش التترية ستغادر البلاد في المستقبل لا محالة.
وأما  الشعوب الصليبية المستوطنة فقد جاءت لتعيش في هذا المكان، فكون الصليبيين  يحاربون من منطلق عقائدي، ويحاربون ليستوطنوا البلاد ويعيشون فيها يجعل  خطورتهم أكبر من خطورة التتار، مع أن الحروب التترية في ظاهر الأمر أشد  فتكاً وأكثر تدميراً من حروب الصليبيين، فكلاهما مر، فـ قطز رحمه الله يعلم  أن الصليبيين أعداؤه كما أن التتار أعداؤه، ولا بد أن يوضع هذا في  الحسبان.
*ثانياً:* تاريخ  التعاون الصليبي مع التتري قديم، فالتتار رغبوا في بلاد المسلمين عن طريق  الصليبيين من أيام جنكيزخان، والنصارى الصليبيون هم الذين ساعدوا هولاكو في  إسقاط بغداد ومدن الشام،  وما تحالف التتار مع الأرمن والكرج وأنطاكية ببعيد، وقد رأينا كل ذلك، ومن  المحتمل جداً أن يصل التتار إلى تحالف إستراتيجي خطير مع الصليبيين في  الإمارات الصليبية في فلسطين والشام، وهذه نقطة ثانية مهمة جداً.
*ثالثاً:*  مع كون هذا التحالف الصليبي التتري أمر وارد، إلا أن قطز رحمه الله كان  يعلم أن الصليبيين في عكا يكرهون التتار أيضا كما يكرهون المسلمين، وهم لا  يكرهونهم فقط، بل يخافون منهم كذلك؛ لأنهم لا عهد لهم، وممكن أن يتفقوا  اليوم على شيء وغداً يخالفونه، ومذابح التتار الجماعية مشهورة، وفظائعهم في  شرق أوروبا وفي روسيا النصرانية كثيرة جداً ولا تنسى، وأعداد النصارى  الذين قتلوا على أيدي التتار لا تحصى.
هذا  كله بالإضافة إلى الحقد الصليبي الرهيب على هولاكو؛ لأنه فرض بطريركاً  أرثوذكسياً يونانياً على كنائس أنطاكية الكاثوليكية الإيطالية في سابقة لم  تحدث قبل ذلك أبداً، وكل الناس يعرفون العداء المستحكم بين الأرثوذوكس  والكاثوليك، ونصارى عكا كانوا من الكاثوليك المتعصبين جداً، ولا يتصورون أن  يحدث ذلك في أنطاكية فضلاً عن أن يحدث في عكا نفسها.
كل هذه الخلفيات  كانت تجعل الصليبيين في عكا يتوجسون خيفة من التتار، ويعاملونهم في حذر  شديد، ففكر قطز بأن التتار قد يتحالفون مع الصليبيين، ولكن الصليبيون في  عكا لن يرغبوا في التحالف مع التتار إلا إذا أرغموا على ذلك، فلو أراد أن  يعاهدهم فمن الممكن أن يسبق التتار.
*رابعاً:* أن الصليبيين في ذلك الوقت في سنة (658) هجرية يعانون من ضعف شديد.
فعكا  وإن كانت هي أقوى الإمارات الصليبية في ذلك الوقت، إلا أنها كانت تعاني من  ضعف شديد منذ هزيمة المنصورة سنة (648) هجرية، ومنذ رحيل لويس التاسع ملك  فرنسا إلى بلده، وقتل عدد كبير جداً من الجنود الصليبيين في هذه المعركة،  وأسر كل الجيش الباقي، فمنذ كل هذه الأحداث والصليبيون في تدهور مستمر،  وهناك هبوط كبير جداً في إمكانيات وقدرات ومعنويات الجيش الصليبي في عكا،  وكان قطز يعلم أنه وإن كان يتعامل مع عدو شديد الكراهية، لكنه عدو ليس شديد  القوة بل ضعيف.
*خامساً:*  إن إمارة عكا إمارة حصينة جداً، وهي أحصن مدينة على الإطلاق في الشام  وفلسطين، وقد استولى عليها النصارى سنة (492) هجرية، يعني: قبل (166) سنة،  ومنذ ذلك التاريخ والقواد المسلمون بما فيهم صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله  يفشلون دائماً في فتحها، فكان قطز يعلم أن فتح المدينة صعب جداً، حتى وإن  كانت الإمارة في أشد حالات ضعفها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

توعية الشعب المصري بالجهاد في سبيل الله (108)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بدأت حملة إعلامية تربوية في غاية الأهمية، حملة  ليست للقادة والجيش فقط بل للشعب بكامله، فلا بد أن يجهز الشعب لهذا اللقاء  الهام، ولا بد أن يعيش الشعب حياة الجد والكفاح ويترك حياة اللهو واللعب،  ولا بد أن يحب الشعب الجهاد وتتضح في عينه الأهداف، ولا بد أن يقوم بالحملة الإعلامية رجال مخلصون، وليس بعض المنافقين الذين يتحدثون عن الجهاد،
ويشرحون  مآسي المسلمين في قطر ما لمصلحة سياسية مؤقتة، فإذا انقضت هذه المصلحة  انقطع الوازع وانقطع معه الكلام عن الجهاد والحرب، فهؤلاء الخطباء  المنافقون وهذه الأقلام المأجورة لا تصلح لهذه المهمات النبيلة، لذلك كان  لا بد أن يحمل مسئولية الدعاية الإعلامية لحرب التتار علماء الأمة وفقهاؤها.
فانطلق  الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله ومن معه من علماء الأمة يصعدون منابر  المساجد، ويلهبون مشاعر الناس بحديث الجهاد -وما أجمل حديث الجهاد! -،  ورغّبوا الناس في الجنة، وزهّدوهم في الدنيا، وعظّموا لهم أجر الشهداء،  وحدثوهم عن عظماء المسلمين المجاهدين كـ خالد والقعقاع والزبير والنعمان  وطارق بن زياد وموسى بن نصير ويوسف بن تاشفين وعماد الدين زنكي ونور الدين  محمود وصلاح الدين الأيوبي، وذكّروهم بأيام الله، كيوم بدر والأحزاب وفتح  مكة، واليرموك والقادسية ونهاوند، وذكّروهم بموقعة حطين الخالدة التي لم  يمضِ عليها إلا (75) عاماً، وبموقعتي المنصورة وفارسكور اللتين لم يمض  عليهما سوى عشر سنين.
فاشتعل الحماس في قلوب الشعب، فلا بد من تأهيل الشعب لهذا اليوم، وأن يُربى الأطفال والشباب على حب الموت  في سبيل الله، وعلى تعظيم أمر الجهاد، وعلى حب الجنة، ولا بد أن يُربى  الآباء والأمهات على أن يشجعوا أبناءهم على الجهاد، لا على أن يبعدوا  أبناءهم عن كل ما يسبب المشاكل كما يقول الناس، ولا على أن يبعدوهم عما  يهدد الروح ولو كان الدين.
ولابد أن تُربى الزوجات على حياة الجهاد، فتحفز الزوجة زوجها على الخروج للجهاد في سبيل الله، وترعى أولادها حق الرعاية في غياب زوجها، وتُربى على استقبال خبر الشهادة بصبر واحتساب، بل وبفرح، فلقد صعد الشهيد من أرض الموقعة إلى الجنة مباشرة، وهذا يدعو للفرح.
وإعداد  الشعب ليوم الجهاد مهمة عظيمة، وليست سهلة أو بسيطة أبداً، بل هي صعبة  جداً، وتحتاج إلى مجهود كبير وإلى مناهج مكثفة وإخلاص عميق ووقت طويل،  وبدون هذا التأهيل لن يصبر الشعب على حياة الجهاد، والحروب والحصار.
والأمر  في غاية الجدّية، فليس هناك وقت للترفيه ولا للّعب ولا للمزاح، وليس معنى  هذا أن الترفيه واللعب والمزاح بالضوابط الشرعية حرام، لا، ولكن حياة الأمة  المجاهدة تختلف عن حياة غيرها من الأمم، فهي أمة جادة فيها شيء من  الترفيه، ولسنا أمة لاهية فيها شيء من الجد.
وهذه التربية المركزة جداً تحتاج إلى تغيير جذري في كيان الشعب وفي طريقة تفكيره، وهذا يحتاج إلى مربين من نوع خاص، ولابد من تفعيل دور العلماء للقيام بهذا الواجب العظيم.
وانطلق  علماء الأزهر ليقوموا بمهمتهم النبيلة جداً، فقد فقه علماء الأزهر أن  عملهم بالأزهر ليس مجرد وظيفة تدر دخلاً لمجابهة متطلبات الحياة، ولا لمجرد  الظهور في المحافل المختلفة، ولا لإرضاء حاكم أو أمير، وإنما هي لتعبيد  الناس لرب العالمين، وبالطريقة التي أرادها رب العالمين.
فانطلقوا يقومون بالدور الذي طالما قاموا به منذ أن أقر صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله المذهب السني في مصر،  وهو الدور الذي قاموا به أيام الحملات الصليبية والتتار، والذي قاموا به  بعد ذلك في معارك المسلمين اللاحقة مع الصليبيين، ومع الحملة الفرنسية على  مصر، ومع الاحتلال الإنجليزي لمصر، ومع الاحتلال اليهودي لها.
ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يضع أقدام علماء الأزهر على الطريق الصحيح لقيادة الأمة في قضاياها الحرجة، وفي مواقفها الخطيرة.
وأصبح  شعب مصر مؤهلاً تماماً ليوم اللقاء، واستمر إعداد الجيش وتجهيزه وجمع  المتطوعين وتدريب المجاهدين مدة خمسة أشهر، من شهر ربيع الأول سنة (658)  هجرية عندما جاءت الرسالة من هولاكو إلى نهاية شهر رجب من نفس السنة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

نظرة قطز رحمه الله في مواجهة التتار خارج مصر(109)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كانت نظرة قطز رحمه الله أوسع من نظرة الأمراء،  وبدأ رحمه الله يناقش الأمراء، ويشرح لهم مزايا خطته، وأبعاد نظرته، وأهداف  الحرب في رأيه، ومهمة الجيش في اعتقاده، وأفهمهم رحمه الله حقائق غابت  ولمدة سنوات طويلة جداً عن أذهان الكثيرين منهم، ومن هذه الحقائق مثلاً:
*أولاً:* أمن مصر القومي يبدأ من حدودها الشرقية وليس من داخل البلد نفسه، وإلا فكيف يأمن المصريون على أنفسهم وإلى جوارهم في فلسطين دولة قوية معادية: التتار  أو غيرهم؟! فالعقل يؤكد أنه من المتوقع جداً أن تنتهز هذه الدولة المعادية  أي فرصة ضعف، وتجتاح مصر من شرقها، وستأخذ سيناء في أيام معدودات، ثم تهدد  مصر في عمقها، فلا بد إذن من إضعاف الجيش المعادي الرابض في فلسطين، إما  بقتاله هناك، أو على الأقل بمساعدة من يقاتلونه هناك.
هذا هو التفكير العقلي والمنطقي حتى دون الدخول في حديث الشرع والدين الآن.
*ثانياً:* من  الأفضل عسكرياً أن ينقل قطز المعركة إلى ميدان خصمه؛ لأن ذلك سوف يؤثر  سلباً على نفوس أعدائه، كما أنه سيجعل له خط رجعة إذا حدثت هزيمة للجيش  المسلم، فلو غلب في فلسطين فعنده فرصة للرجوع إلى مصر، ولو غلب في مصر  فسيفتح الطريق إلى القاهرة لا محالة، وستسقط البلاد بكاملها.
*ثالثاً:*  من الأفضل عسكرياً كذلك أن يمتلك المسلمون عنصر المفاجأة، ويختارون هم  ميعاد ومكان المعركة بدلاً من أن يختار العدو ذلك، وعنصر المفاجأة هذا ليس  للقيمة العسكرية فقط، بل له قيمة معنوية عالية جداً، فالهزيمة النفسية  ستكون كبيرة جداً في صف الفريق الذي يفاجأ بالقتال، ولم يعد له العدة  الكافية.
*رابعاً:* أن على  المسلمين في مصر دوراً هاماً جداً ناحية إخوانهم المسلمين في فلسطين وسوريا  ولبنان والعراق وأفغانستان وأذربيجان والشيشان، وفي كل المناطق التي  ابتليت بالتتار، فلا يستقيم أبداً أن تُقام المذابح للمسلمين في هذه البلاد  وتُنتهك الحرمات وتُهدم الديار ولا يتحرك المسلمون في مصر، فحركة المسلمين  في مصر لنجدة إخوانهم في فلسطين وغيرها ليست فضلاً أو نافلة أبداً، وإنما  هي فرض عليهم، وليست فرض كفاية إنما فرض عين؛ لأن العدو قد دهم فعلاً أرض  فلسطين فتعيّن القتال على أهلها لدفعه، فإن لم يكفِ أهلها للقتال تعيّن  القتال على من جاورهم من الأقطار الإسلامية، يعني: مصر والأقطار الأخرى  لها، سوريا  والأردن ولبنان وغيره، فإن لم يكفِ أهل مصر والأقطار الأخرى تعيّن على  الأقطار الأبعد، وهكذا وهكذا حتى لو احتاج القتال لكل مسلم على وجه الأرض.
فالقضية  في منتهى الخطورة، فانتهاك حرمات المسلمين في بلد ما، وسكوت المسلمين في  البلاد الأخرى عن هذا الانتهاك جريمة كبرى، ومخالفة شرعية هائلة، ولذلك قرر  قطز رحمه الله الخروج لنجدة أهل فلسطين وسوريا وغيرها حتى لو لم يفكر  التتار أصلاً في غزو مصر، وهذا هو التفكير الشرعي السليم الذي كان عند قطز  رحمه الله، والذي أيده بعد ذلك علماء مصر عندما قال هذا الرأي.
*خامساً:*  أن على المسلمين دوراً ناحية التتار أنفسهم، فهم إن رفضوا الإسلام أو  الجزية وجب على المسلمين قتالهم، ثم إن التتار ليسوا في بلادهم، وإنما هم  الآن في بلاد المسلمين، فوجود التتار بهذه المعتقدات الفاسدة والحروب  الهمجية يمثل فتنة كبيرة جداً في الأرض، ولا بد للمسلمين أن يقمعوا هذه الفتنة، ودور المسلمين في الأرض أكبر بكثير جداً من مجرد تأمين حدود القطر الذي يعيشون فيه، فإن عليهم نشر هذا الدين في ربوع الدنيا كلها، وعليهم أن يعلموا الناس الإسلام، ويأخذوا بأيديهم في كل بقعة من بقاع الأرض إلى الله عز وجل.
*يقول الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم:* {كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّه}  [آل عمران:110].
فواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يحتم على قطز رحمه الله وعلى جيش مصر وشعبها أن يقاتلوا التتار وغيرهم ممن أفسد في الأرض.
وهكذا  اقتنع الحضور في هذا المجلس العسكري الكبير بحجة قطز رحمه الله، وبأهمية  القتال في أرض فلسطين وليس في أرض مصر، وبدءوا بالفعل في تجهيز الجيش  وإعداده لعبور سيناء ولقاء التتار في فلسطين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

نظرة قطز رحمه الله في مواجهة التتار خارج مصر (110)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كانت نظرة قطز رحمه الله أوسع من نظرة الأمراء،  وبدأ رحمه الله يناقش الأمراء، ويشرح لهم مزايا خطته، وأبعاد نظرته، وأهداف  الحرب في رأيه، ومهمة الجيش في اعتقاده، وأفهمهم رحمه الله حقائق غابت  ولمدة سنوات طويلة جداً عن أذهان الكثيرين منهم، ومن هذه الحقائق مثلاً:
*أولاً:* أمن مصر القومي يبدأ من حدودها الشرقية وليس من داخل البلد نفسه، وإلا فكيف يأمن المصريون على أنفسهم وإلى جوارهم في فلسطين دولة قوية معادية: التتار  أو غيرهم؟! فالعقل يؤكد أنه من المتوقع جداً أن تنتهز هذه الدولة المعادية  أي فرصة ضعف، وتجتاح مصر من شرقها، وستأخذ سيناء في أيام معدودات، ثم تهدد  مصر في عمقها، فلا بد إذن من إضعاف الجيش المعادي الرابض في فلسطين، إما  بقتاله هناك، أو على الأقل بمساعدة من يقاتلونه هناك.
هذا هو التفكير العقلي والمنطقي حتى دون الدخول في حديث الشرع والدين الآن.

*ثانياً:* من  الأفضل عسكرياً أن ينقل قطز المعركة إلى ميدان خصمه؛ لأن ذلك سوف يؤثر  سلباً على نفوس أعدائه، كما أنه سيجعل له خط رجعة إذا حدثت هزيمة للجيش  المسلم، فلو غلب في فلسطين فعنده فرصة للرجوع إلى مصر، ولو غلب في مصر  فسيفتح الطريق إلى القاهرة لا محالة، وستسقط البلاد بكاملها.

*ثالثاً:*  من الأفضل عسكرياً كذلك أن يمتلك المسلمون عنصر المفاجأة، ويختارون هم  ميعاد ومكان المعركة بدلاً من أن يختار العدو ذلك، وعنصر المفاجأة هذا ليس  للقيمة العسكرية فقط، بل له قيمة معنوية عالية جداً، فالهزيمة النفسية  ستكون كبيرة جداً في صف الفريق الذي يفاجأ بالقتال، ولم يعد له العدة  الكافية.

*رابعاً:* أن على  المسلمين في مصر دوراً هاماً جداً ناحية إخوانهم المسلمين في فلسطين وسوريا  ولبنان والعراق وأفغانستان وأذربيجان والشيشان، وفي كل المناطق التي  ابتليت بالتتار، فلا يستقيم أبداً أن تُقام المذابح للمسلمين في هذه البلاد  وتُنتهك الحرمات وتُهدم الديار ولا يتحرك المسلمون في مصر، فحركة المسلمين  في مصر لنجدة إخوانهم في فلسطين وغيرها ليست فضلاً أو نافلة أبداً، وإنما  هي فرض عليهم، وليست فرض كفاية إنما فرض عين؛ لأن العدو قد دهم فعلاً أرض  فلسطين فتعيّن القتال على أهلها لدفعه، فإن لم يكفِ أهلها للقتال تعيّن  القتال على من جاورهم من الأقطار الإسلامية، يعني: مصر والأقطار الأخرى  لها، سوريا  والأردن ولبنان وغيره، فإن لم يكفِ أهل مصر والأقطار الأخرى تعيّن على  الأقطار الأبعد، وهكذا وهكذا حتى لو احتاج القتال لكل مسلم على وجه الأرض.

فالقضية  في منتهى الخطورة، فانتهاك حرمات المسلمين في بلد ما، وسكوت المسلمين في  البلاد الأخرى عن هذا الانتهاك جريمة كبرى، ومخالفة شرعية هائلة، ولذلك قرر  قطز رحمه الله الخروج لنجدة أهل فلسطين وسوريا وغيرها حتى لو لم يفكر  التتار أصلاً في غزو مصر، وهذا هو التفكير الشرعي السليم الذي كان عند قطز  رحمه الله، والذي أيده بعد ذلك علماء مصر عندما قال هذا الرأي.

*خامساً:*  أن على المسلمين دوراً ناحية التتار أنفسهم، فهم إن رفضوا الإسلام أو  الجزية وجب على المسلمين قتالهم، ثم إن التتار ليسوا في بلادهم، وإنما هم  الآن في بلاد المسلمين، فوجود التتار بهذه المعتقدات الفاسدة والحروب  الهمجية يمثل فتنة كبيرة جداً في الأرض، ولا بد للمسلمين أن يقمعوا هذه الفتنة، ودور المسلمين في الأرض أكبر بكثير جداً من مجرد تأمين حدود القطر الذي يعيشون فيه، فإن عليهم نشر هذا الدين في ربوع الدنيا كلها، وعليهم أن يعلموا الناس الإسلام، ويأخذوا بأيديهم في كل بقعة من بقاع الأرض إلى الله عز وجل.
*يقول الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم:* {كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّه}  [آل عمران:110].
فواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يحتم على قطز رحمه الله وعلى جيش مصر وشعبها أن يقاتلوا التتار وغيرهم ممن أفسد في الأرض.
وهكذا  اقتنع الحضور في هذا المجلس العسكري الكبير بحجة قطز رحمه الله، وبأهمية  القتال في أرض فلسطين وليس في أرض مصر، وبدءوا بالفعل في تجهيز الجيش  وإعداده لعبور سيناء ولقاء التتار في فلسطين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

خروج الجيش المصري إلى غزة (111)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان  الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره  ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله  فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.
أما بعد.
في المقال السابقة تحدثنا على القرار الجريء الذي أخذه قطز رحمه الله بالجهاد والقتال ضد التتار، وتحدثنا عن قراره الأصعب والأروع وهو الجهاد في فلسطين، وكيف بدأ بالفعل في تجميع الجيوش في منطقة الصالحية بمحافظة الشرقية، وأخذ فعلاً قرار التحرك إلى فلسطين.
وهذا التحرك كان في أوائل شهر شعبان سنة (658هـ) الموافق شهر يوليو سنة (1260م).

*أي:* أن  هذا التحرك كان في أشد شهور السنة حراً، فكان السفر من الصالحية باتجاه  الشمال الشرقي إلى سيناء، ثم سلوك طريق الساحل الشمالي لسيناء بحذاء البحر  الأبيض المتوسط حتى غزة شديد المشقة، لأن الجيش سيخترق الصحراء الشرقية في مصر،  ثم يخترق صحراء سيناء بكاملها حتى يصل إلى غزة، ومع ذلك صبر الجيش  المجاهد، وتذكر الجميع غزوة تبوك وما صاحبها من صعوبات شديدة الشبه بما  يصاحب هذه الموقعة.

فالمسلمون في تبوك  كونهم في الحر، والأزمة الاقتصادية التي كانت تمر بالمدينة، وقطع المسافة  الصحراوية الطويلة كانوا ذاهبين لقتال قوة هائلة من قوى الأرض في ذلك  الزمن، وهي قوة الرومان، وفي هذه المرة كذلك قطع المسلمون المسافة الطويلة  في هذا الحر، وفي هذه الأزمة الاقتصادية؛ ليقابلوا جيشاً هائلاً كذلك هو  جيش التتار، والتاريخ يكرر نفسه، غير أن المسلمين في تبوك لم يجدوا الرومان  في انتظارهم، فلم تتم المعركة، وأما في موقفنا هذا فالتتار كانوا في  الانتظار، وستتم الموقعة كما تعلمون.

تحرك  قطز رحمه الله وقد رتب جيشه الترتيب الذي سيقاتل به لو حدث قتال، وذلك حتى  إذا فاجأه أحد جيوش التتار كان مستعداً للقتال، فوضع رحمه الله على مقدمة  جيشه ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله القائد العسكري الفذ؛ ليكون أول من يصطدم  بالتتار، وقطز رحمه الله كان يهدف من ذلك أن يجعل الفرقة الأولى التي تصطدم  بالتتار على رأسها قائد عسكري فذ،
حتى تُحدث  هذه الفرقة نصراً ولو جزئياً، وهذا النصر وإن كان صغيراً إلا أنه سوف يرفع  من معنويات الجيش المسلم لا شك، ولذلك جعل أقوى فرق الجيش هي الفرقة  الأمامية الأولى التي تتقدم الجيش، وليس هذا فقط، بل وأيضاً فصل المقدمة  تماماً عن بقية الجيش، وجعل المقدمة على مسافة طويلة من الجيش بحيث إذا  كانت هناك عيون للجيش التتري تراقب خط سير الجيش المسلم، فستكتشف المقدمة  فقط وتظن أنها هي كل الجيش المسلم، وبذلك يستطيع قطز رحمه الله أن يخفي  بقية الجيش ويناور به ويحاور ويختبئ، ويفعل خططاً قد لا تخطر على بال  التتار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

م**وقعة غزة (112)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*

*
**اجتاز ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله الحدود المصرية في (26) يوليو سنة (1260م) ودخل فلسطين،  وكان بقية الجيش المسلم لا يزال في الطريق، وبمجرد دخول المقدمة الإسلامية  أرض فلسطين، اجتازت بسرعة رفح وخان يونس ودير البلح واقتربوا جداً من غزة،*
*ورآهم التتار  هناك بعد أن اكتشفت عيونهم هذه المقدمة، وحدث ما توقعه قطز رحمه الله،  ظنوا أن المقدمة هي كل الجيش، والتقت الحامية التترية التي كانت في غزة مع  مقدمة الجيش المسلم في موقعة غزة، وكما ذكرنا قبل ذلك كانت مقدمة الجيش  المسلم مقدمة قوية قائدها ركن الدين بيبرس القائد البارع، والحامية التترية  في غزة صغيرة نسبياً، والجيش التتري الرئيسي معسكر على مسافة بعيدة جداً،  على مسافة حوالي (300) كيلو متر من غزة في سهل البقاع في لبنان، وكانت كل  الحسابات تعطي فرصة كبيرة للجيش المسلم أن يحقق انتصاراً ولو بسيطاً،  وبالفعل انتصر ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله بمن معه من الجنود على الحامية  التترية الصغيرة وقتلوا منها بعضها، وفر الباقون إلى الشمال؛ ليخبروا كتبغا  الذي يعسكر في سهل البقاع بالهزيمة النسبية التي وقعت للحامية التترية في  غزة، ويخبرونه كذلك أن الجيوش الإسلامية تتقدم في اتجاه الشمال.*
*
الحامية  التترية في غزة فوجئت بالجيش المسلم، وكانت مفاجئة كبيرة جداً لهذه  الحامية، ولم تكن المفاجأة مفاجأة المباغتة أو الخطة العسكرية أو  الإستراتيجية، أو اتخاذ مواقع معينة، أو فنون الحرب بصفة عامة، وإنما كانت  المفاجأة الحقيقية أن التتار اكتشفوا أن هناك طائفة من المسلمين ما زالت  تقاتل وتحمل السيوف، وتدافع عن دينها وعن أرضها وعن شرفها وعن عرضها وعن  كرامتها، وكان قد ألِف التتار في كل السنوات السابقة أن يروا المسلمين  يفرون ويهربون، وألِف زعماء التتار أن يروا زعماء المسلمين يطلبون دائماً  التحالف المخزي والركوع المذل، وما توقعوا أبداً أن تظل هناك طائفة مسلمة  تدافع عن دينها وحقها،*
*ولكن هذه الأمة مهما ضعفت فإنها لن تموت، ومهما ركع منها رجال فسيظل منها آخرون يدافعون عنها ما بقيت الحياة.
واسمعوا هذا الحديث الجميل الذي رواه الإمام مسلم رحمه الله عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق، لا يضرهم من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله».
وستظل هذه الطائفة موجودة إلى يوم القيامة.
وفي رواية الإمام أحمد رحمه الله عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه وأرضاه زاد زيادة هامة جداً، فقد سأل بعض الصحابة عن هذه الطائفة فقالوا: (أين هم يا رسول الله؟! قال: «ببيت المقدس وأكناف بيت المقدس».
وببيت المقدس في فلسطين، وأكناف بيت المقدس حول فلسطين والشام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أهمية الانتصار في موقعة غزة وتأكيد الهدنة بين المسلمين والصليبين (113)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


انتصر المسلمون على التتار  في غزة، وهذا الانتصار كان انتصاراً جزئياً أو مرحلياً أو بسيطاً، وبعض  المؤرخين يقللون جداً من شأن معركة غزة، حتى يتغافلها تماماً بعضهم، وأنا  في الحقيقة أرى أنها من أهم المواقع الحربية في تاريخ المسلمين، ليس لكثرة  قتلى التتار، فقد كان القتلى قليلين جداً، ولا لأهمية غزة الإستراتيجية في  ذلك الوقت،  ولا لغير ذلك من أمور الحرب، ولكن لأنها أساساً عالجت الهزيمة النفسية عند  المسلمين، فالمسلمون رأوا بأعينهم أن التتار يفرون، وسقطت المقولة التي  انتشرت في تلك الآونة: من قال لك: إن التتار يهزمون فلا تصدقه.
فالآن من  الممكن أن تصدقه، وهذه أول مرة يهزم فيها التتار منذ سنين طويلة، فموقعة  غزة كان لها أثر إيجابي هائل على الجيش المسلم، وكذلك كان لها أثر سلبي  هائل على جيش التتار، فعلى المسلمين ألا يستصغروا أبداً أي عمل من الأعمال،  فلا يستصغر مسلم أن تلقى حجارة على يهودي فيجري اليهودي ويهرب، فهذه كبيرة  جداً، ولا يستقلنّ مسلم أن يُقتل جندي يهودي أو أمريكي في فلسطين  أو في العراق أو في غيرها، فالهزيمة الحقيقية هي هزيمة الروح والنفس،  والانتصارات المرحلية البسيطة -وإن كانت عسكرياً لا تمثل الكثير- تفيد  كثيراً جداً في رفع الروح المعنوية للأمة، والجيش المحبط من المستحيل أن  ينتصر.

اتجه الجيش المسلم بعد انتصار غزة  إلى ناحية الشمال، ومشوا بحذاء البحر الأبيض المتوسط، يعني: في غرب فلسطين،  ومروا على المدن الإسلامية العظيمة الواحدة تلو الأخرى، فمروا على عسقلان  ثم على يافا ثم مروا غرباً بطولكرم، ثم وصلوا إلى مدينة حيفا،
ثم  اتجهوا شمالاً بعدها إلى عكا المدينة المسلمة المحتلة من قبل الصليبيين،  وعسكر قطز رحمه الله خارج عكا في الحدائق المحيطة بحصن عكا، وبدأت  المراسلات بين قطز رحمه الله وبين أمراء عكا الصليبيين، يريد أن يؤكد على  الاتفاقيات السابقة، ويرى هل ما يزال الصليبيون عند عهودهم أو خالفوا؟
فأرسل  وفداً من الأمراء المسلمين فدخلوا حصن عكا، وأحسن الأمراء الصليبيون  استقبال المسلمين، وأكد الطرفان على ما سبق الاتفاق عليه، وتكررت الزيارات  أكثر من مرة، واطمأن الطرفان إلى استقرار الوضع، ومن ثم عزم قطز رحمه الله  على الرحيل واختيار مكان مناسب للقاء الهام الذي سيجري بعد أيام مع التتار.
وعندما  بدأ قطز رحمه الله يغادر منطقة عكا، أشار عليه أحد الأمراء المسلمين الذين  قاموا بالسفارة بينه وبين الأمراء الصليبيين أن عكا الآن في أشد حالات  الضعف، وأنهم مطمئنون إلى المعاهدة الإسلامية، وغير جاهزين للقتال، فإذا  انقلب عليهم قطز فجأة فقد يتمكن من إسقاط حصن عكا وتحرير المدينة  الإسلامية، وهذه المدينة الإسلامية محتلة منذ (166) سنة،
*فقال الأمير لـ قطز:* هذه  فرصة أن نحرر هذه المدينة المحتلة، فرد عليه قطز رحمه الله رداً واضحاً  قاطعاً صارماً بقوله: نحن لا نخون العهود، فالرؤية واضحة جداً في عين قطز  رحمه الله، فقد كان يأخذ بأسباب النصر الحقيقي، التي منها: اتباع شرع الله  عز وجل، وحفظ العقود، وعدم نقض المواثيق من صميم شرع الله عز وجل، يقول  الله عز وجل في كتابه الكريم: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ} [المائدة:1].
*فهذا هو الدين والشرع الإسلامي، وهذه هي قوانين الإسلام، وهؤلاء هم قادة الإسلام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

رعب كتبغا من المسلمين (114)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


ترك قطز رحمه الله عكا واتجه إلى الجنوب الشرقي؛  ليبحث عن مكان يصلح للمعركة القادمة، وفي هذه الأثناء وصلت الأخبار إلى  كتبغا بعد أن وصل إليه فلول جيش التتار الذي هُزم في غزة، فغضب غضباً شديداً، فهذه أول مرة تُهزم الجيوش التترية في هذه المنطقة بكاملها،
ومن قبل هذا لم نسمع هزيمة للتتار، فجهّز جيشه وبدأ يأتي من اتجاه الشمال إلى الجنوب ليقابل الجيش المسلم في فلسطين،  والمسافة بين سهل البقاع وبين الحدود الفلسطينية اللبنانية شمال فلسطين  حوالي (100) كيلو متر، وبين أول سهل البقاع إلى غزة (600) كيلو متر، (100)  كيلو متر من أرض لبنان والباقي في فلسطين، والجيوش تقطع هذه المسافة عادة  في يومين أو ثلاثة، ولكن كتبغا قطعها في أكثر من شهر، فقد علم أن هناك  رجالاً يقاتلون من المسلمين فتثاقلت خطاه،
*والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الحديث الشريف:* «نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر».
وهذا  الرعب كثيراً ما يكون غير مبرر بالأسباب المادية، وليس له تفسير إلا أن  الله عز وجل ألقاه في قلوب أعدائه، كما قال ربنا في كتابه الكريم في سورة  الأنفال: {سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ} [الأنفال:12].
*وقال سبحانه وتعالى في آل عمران:* {سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا} [آل عمران:151].
فالله  عز وجل يلقي الرعب في قلوب الجيوش الضخمة الهائلة إذا رأت أمامها جيشاً  مؤمناً يقاتل في سبيل الله عز وجل، وهذه حقيقة كونية متكررة في كل مواقع  المسلمين، فالجيش التتري جاء إلى هذه المنطقة بعد مرور شهر من علم كتبغا  بتجمع المسلمين لقتاله في فلسطين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


التحاق المتطوعين بالجيش وتعاون صارم الدين مع المسلمين (115)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*




بينما قطز رحمه الله في سهل عين جالوت إذا بأعداد غفيرة من المتطوعين المسلمين من أهل فلسطين يخرجون من القرى والمدن ليلتحقوا بالجيش المسلم، وقد تيقنوا أن حرباً حقيقية ستحدث قريباً.

ولا  بد أن نقف هنا وقفة ونحلل الموقف الغريب هذا؛ وهو أين كان هؤلاء المتطوعون  يوم أن جاءت فرقة تترية بسيطة فاخترقت فلسطين بكاملها من شمالها إلى  جنوبها، حتى احتلت آخر المدن في فلسطين وهي مدينة غزة؟ وكيف قعد هؤلاء قبل  ذلك؟ وكيف قاموا الآن؟ ولماذا تحركوا الآن إلى سهل عين جالوت؟
والإجابة في منتهى البساطة، فهذا أمر رأيناه كثيراً جداً في التاريخ الإسلامي، فهؤلاء القاعدون كانوا يفتقدون إلى القدوة، والتربية بالقدوة كلمة نكررها كثيراً جداً في هذه المجموعة منذ أن ذكرنا قطز رحمه الله.


فالكثير  من المؤمنين الصادقين الذين يريدون خدمة الدين ورفعة الإسلام لا يجدون  قدوة صالحة يقلدونها، ولا يجدون قائداً مخلصاً يتّبعونه فيقعدون، فقد ألف  هؤلاء البسطاء في فلسطين أن يروا قوّادهم في الشام يعقدون الأحلاف المهينة مع التتار،  ويفتحون لهم الحصون والديار، ويمهدون لهم الجسور والطرق، فافتقد هؤلاء  المسلمون البسطاء القدوة الصالحة، فلم يظهر الخير الكثير الذي بداخلهم،  فلما جاء قطز رحمه الله ومن معه من المؤمنين الصادقين، وقطعوا الطريق كله  إلى أرض الموقعة، وهم يتقدمون في ثبات، ولم يفعلوا مثل ما فعل الناصر يوسف  الأيوبي عندما فر بمجرد سماعه أن جيش التتار قد اقترب، لما رأوا كل ذلك  تحمست قلوبهم، وخرجت العواطف الكامنة في صدورهم، وتحركت فيهم الحمية لهذا  الدين، وهانت عليهم التضحية، وهان عليهم الجهاد.

وهؤلاء  لم يكونوا كالجيش النظامي في قدراته ومهاراته، ولكنهم متحمسون متشوقون إلى  العمل في سبيل الله، وهذه الحماسة في ميدان القتال تنفع كثيراً، فـ قطز  رحمه الله استخدمهم في سلاح الخدمات، ووفر الجنود الذين كانوا في سلاح  الخدمات في أعمال أخرى قتالية، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك كان لهم أهمية أخرى كبيرة  جداً في تكثير سواد المسلمين، ولا شك أن هذا يبث الرعب في قلوب الكافرين.
ثم اجتمع الكثير من الفلاحين من القرى المختلفة ممن لا يستطيع قتالاً ولا خدمة إما لكبر سن أو لعجز أو لمرض، واجتمع كذلك النساء  والصبيان، واصطفوا بأعداد كبيرة على طرفي سهل عين جالوت وقد علت أصواتهم  بالتكبير والدعاء للمسلمين، وارتفعت صيحاتهم التأييدية للقوات الإسلامية،  وتحركت ألسنتهم وأيديهم وقلوبهم بالدعاء لرب العالمين أن ينصر الإسلام  وأهله، ويذل الشرك وأهله، كل هذه الأحداث كانت في يوم (24) رمضان من سنة (658هـ) وهو اليوم السابق مباشرة للموقعة الرهيبة عين جالوت.
وكل هذا كان تأييداً للجيش المسلم، ورفعاً لمعنوياته إلى أقصى درجة.
وأيضاً  قبل الموقعة بيوم حدث شيء غريب جداً أن يحدث في هذا التوقيت، وهذا فعل رب  العالمين سبحانه وتعالى، فبينما هم في سهل عين جالوت جاء رجل من أهل الشام  وهو يُسرع المسير يطلب أن يقابل أمير القوات الإسلامية قطز ومن معه من بقية  الأمراء،
وقال: إنه رسول من قبل صارم الدين  أيبك، وهو أحد المسلمين الذين أسرهم هولاكو قبل ذلك عند غزوه بلاد الشام،  ثم قبِل أن يعمل في الخدمة في صفوف جيش التتار، واشترك معهم في مواقعهم  المختلفة، وجاء معهم إلى موقعة عين جالوت، ولا ندري إن كان قد قبِل التعاون  مع التتار لرغبة في نفسه، أم قبل ذلك مضطراً وهو يعد العدة لينفع  المسلمين؟ لا ندري هذا، فهذا بينه وبين رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى، ولكن ما  نعلمه أنه قبيل موقعة عين جالوت، وفي هذا اليوم الذي سبق الموقعة مباشرة  قرر أن يخدم جيش المسلمين بقدر ما يستطيع، {وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ} [المدثر:31].

فهذا  الرجل صارم الدين أيبك لا يعرفه قطز ولا يعرفه أمراء الجيش الإسلامي، ولكن  الله عز وجل وضعه في هذا المكان؛ ليقدم للمسلمين خدمات جليلة، وليأتي  النصر من حيث لا يحتسب المسلمون، وسبحان الذي ساقه في ذلك التوقيت الفريد  كما ساق نعيم بن مسعود قبل ذلك في غزوة الأحزاب؛ ليكون سبباً رئيسياً في  انتصار المسلمين يوم الأحزاب! {وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ} [المدثر:31].

فقد أتى رسول صارم الدين أيبك بثلاث معلومات:
*أولاً:*  جيش التتار ليس بقوته المعهودة؛ فـ هولاكو قد أخذ معه عدداً كبيراً من  الجيش وهو راجع إلى تبريز بعد أن وصله نبأ موت منكو خان خاقان التتار،  فالجيش الذي سيقابل المسلمين الآن ليس على نفس الهيئة التي دخل بها الشام،  فلا تخافوهم.
وهذه معلومة في غاية الأهمية؛ فقد طمأنت الجيش المسلم على  أنه سيقابل جيشاً أصبح إلى حد ما أضعف من السابق، فيستطيع الجيش المسلم  تحقيق الانتصار.

*ثانياً:* ميمنة التتار أقوى من الميسرة، فعلى جيش المسلمين أن يقوي من الميسرة؛ لأن الميسرة الإسلامية ستقابل الميمنة التترية.
وهذه أيضاً معلومة عسكرية في غاية الأهمية.

*ثالثاً:*  أن الأشرف الأيوبي أمير حمص، وهو من الأمراء الموالين للتتار سيكون في جيش  التتار، ولكنه راجع نفسه وسيُظهر التعاون مع التتار، بينما في الواقع  سينهزم بين يدي المسلمين.
فاجتمع الخبراء العسكريون الإسلاميون في موقعة  عين جالوت، وخافوا أن تكون كل هذه الأمور مجرد حيل من التتار، وقالوا: قد  يكون هذا شيئاً عمله التتار؛ ليخدعوا به المسلمين ويضلوهم به عن اختيار  القرار الصواب، فيجب أن نأخذ الحذر، وبدءوا بالفعل يرتبون صفوفهم مع اعتبار  أن هذه الأمور قد تكون من الأمور الحقيقية، ثم اتضح أن هذا الكلام صحيح  كما قال صارم الدين أيبك تماماً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


اختفاء جيش المماليك بكامله خلف الأشجار والأحراش وفوق التلال (116)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


بعد أن نزلت مقدمة المسلمين بقيادة ركن الدين بيبرس واكتملت، بدأت فرقة  الطبول العسكرية الإسلامية المملوكية تظهر على الساحة، وانطلقت في قوة تدق  طبولها وتنفخ في أبواقها، وتضرب صنوجها النحاسية، وتعمل دوراً في غاية  الأهمية في موقعة عين جالوت،
فقد كانت هذه الضربات بمعان معينة،  وكانت الجيوش المملوكية تتلقى الأوامر عن طريق هذه الدقات التي لا يعرفها  الأعداء، فقد كان هناك ضربات معينة للميمنة، وضربات معينة للميسرة، وضربات  معينة للقلب، وهناك ضربات للتقدم وضربات للانسحاب، وهناك ضربات خاصة لكل  خطة عسكرية، وبذلك يستطيع القائد قطز رحمه الله أن يقود المعركة من مكان  بعيد، وأيضاً يشعر الجنود بمعية القائد معهم، وأنه يرى كل خطوة من خطوات  الجنود، ويستطيع أن يسد الثغرات من على بعد وهو يراقب الموقف، كما أن هذه  الضربات القوية كانت تزلزل قلوب الأعداء، وتثبت قلوب المسلمين.

ووقف  الأمير ركن الدين بيبرس بقواته على المدخل الشمالي لسهل عين جالوت، بينما  ترك السهل بكامله خالياً من خلفه، واقتربت جداً ساعة الصفر.
وكان  جيش المماليك بكامله مختفياً خلف الأشجار والأحراش وفوق التلال، والذي  يظهر منه هو جيش ركن الدين بيبرس فقط، وكانت المعلومات التي جاءت إلى كتبغا  قبل ذلك من غزة قد وصفت له الجيش بهذا العدد، فكان كتبغا معتقداً أن جيش  المسلمين كله هو فرقة المقدمة الإسلامية التي تقف أمامه، في حين أنها كانت  جزءاً قليلاً من الجيش المسلم الكامل.
وللأسف الشديد لم نجد إحصاءً دقيقاً في أي كتاب من الكتب التي روت قصة التتار عن أعداد جيش التتار أو أعداد جيش المسلمين، لكننا نعلم أن الأعداد كانت هائلة في هذه الموقعة الضخمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

أحداث ليلة ويوم 25 رمضان سنة 658هـ (117)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


انتهى اليوم الرابع والعشرين من رمضان، وقضى المسلمون هذه الليلة في القيام والابتهال والدعاء والرجاء، وكانت هذه من أعظم ليالي السنة،
*أولاً:* لأنها ليلة وترية، وثانياً وهذا هام جداً جداً: لأنها ليلة تسبق يوم الجهاد في سبيل الله، وفي صباحها سيكون اللقاء العظيم الذي يثأر فيه المسلمون لدماء الملايين من المسلمين التي سفكت على أيدي هؤلاء التتار  الهمج، فكانت ليلة خالدة حقاً، ومتعة حقيقية لا يشعر بها إلا المجاهدون في  سبيل الله، نسأل الله عز وجل أن يكتب لنا جهاداً في سبيله، وأن يرزقنا  ثباتاً في أرض الجهاد.
كان قطز رحمه الله قد اجتهد كثيراً في تربية  الزرع وغداً هو يوم الحصاد، وستكون نتائج جميع الأعمال الضخمة التي قام بها  قطز رحمه الله قبل ذلك.
جاء وقت الفجر، وصلى المسلمون الفجر في خشوع، ورتبوا صفوفهم بعد الصلاة واستعدوا، وما هي إلا لحظات وأشرقت الشمس، وكان ذلك اليوم يوم الجمعة، فهو عيد في السماء وعيد في الأرض، وسيكون عيداً للنصر من أعظم أعياد المسلمين إن شاء الله.
فيوم  الجمعة (25) من رمضان سنة (658هـ) تاريخ من الواجب على جميع المسلمين ألا  ينسوه، فهو من أعظم تواريخ المسلمين مطلقاً، وبشروق الشمس أضاءت الدنيا ورأى المسلمون من بعيد جيش التتار من اتجاه الشمال،
جاء  الجيش التتري المهول الذي دوّخ العالم، وأسقط نصف العالم الإسلامي ونصف  أوروبا، واقترب من سهل عين جالوت، وعلى أبواب السهل في الناحية الشمالية  وقف الجيش التتري في عدده الرهيب وعدته القوية، ولم يكن بالسهل أحد من رجال  المسلمين، فقد كان السهل خالياً تماماً، فكل المسلمين كانوا مختبئين خلف  التلال، حتى المقدمة التي كان على رأسها ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله كانت  مختبئة في ذلك الصباح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

بداية معركة عين جالوت (118)
*

*راغب السرجاني 
*

وفي ليلة (24) رمضان لم تبق إلا ساعات قليلة جداً ويحدث الصدام المروع بين قوة أمة الإسلام وقوة التتار، فقد جاء جيش كتبغا وقد امتلأ بالصلف والغرور، تسبقه سمعته العالية جداً في سفك الدماء وتخريب الديار وإفناء البشرية، {لَقَدِ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ وَعَتَوْا عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا} [الفرقان:21].
فقد  مر جيش التتار غرب بيسان وانحدر جنوباً في اتجاه عين جالوت حيث كانت  القوات الإسلامية قد أخذت مواقعها ورتبت صفوفها ووقفت في ثبات تنتظر الجيش  التتري.

نظر كتبغانوين إلى القوات الإسلامية فوجدها قليلة، فأراد أن  يحسم الموقعة من بدايتها، صحيح أنهم كانوا في هيئة حسنة، ومنظرهم مهيب عند  كتبغا وعند جيش التتار، ولكن أعدادهم قليلة، فأراد أن يحسم الموقعة  بكاملها، فدخل بجل جيشه أو كله إلى سهل عين جالوت.

*وهذا تماماً ما كان يريده الملك المظفر قطز رحمه الله.*
وأعطى  كتبغا قائد التتار إشارة البدء لقواته، وانهمرت جموع التتار الرهيبة، وهي  تصيح صيحاتها المفزعة على مقدمة جيش المسلمين، وكانت أعداداً هائلة من  الفرسان ينهبون الأرض نهباً في اتجاه القوات الإسلامية.

أما  القائد المحنك ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله فكان يقف في رباطة جأش عجيبة،  ووقف معه الأبطال المسلمون في ثبات ولم يتحركوا، وقد ألقى الله عز وجل  عليهم سكينة وأمناً واطمئناناً، فكانوا يرون جحافل التتار الضخمة لا تعدو  أن تكون حفنة قليلة من الرجال، {وَإِذْ يُرِيكُمُوهُمْ  إِذِ الْتَقَيْتُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ قَلِيلًا وَيُقَلِّلُكُمْ فِي  أَعْيُنِهِمْ لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولًا وَإِلَى اللَّهِ  تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ} [الأنفال:44].

حتى  إذا اقتربت جموع التتار من مقدمة الجيش الإسلامي أعطى القائد المحنك  الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله إشارة البدء لرجاله، فانطلقوا في شجاعة  نادرة باتجاه جيش التتار، ولا ننسى أن هذه المقدمة الإسلامية قليلة جداً  بالنسبة لجيش التتار.
وارتطم الجيشان ارتطاماً مروعاً بمعنى الكلمة،  وارتفعت سحب الغبار الكثيف في ساحة المعركة، وتعالت أصوات دقات الطبول  وأصوات الآلات المملوكية، وعلت صيحات التكبير من الفلاحين الفلسطينيين  الواقفين على جنبات السهل، وامتزجت قوات المسلمين بقوات التتار، وسرعان ما  تناثرت الأشلاء وسالت الدماء، وارتفع صليل السيوف وغطى على كل شيء.

احتدمت المعركة في لحظات، ورأى الجميع من الهول ما لم يرونه أبداً في حياتهم قبل ذلك.

وكانت  هذه من أكبر المواقع في تاريخ الأرض، وكانت هذه الفرقة المملوكية من أفضل  فرق المسلمين، وقد أحسن قطز رحمه الله اختيار أفرادها واحداً واحداً، حتى  تستطيع أن تقف هذه الوقفة الجسورة أمام هذه الجحافل من التتار، وثبتت  القوات الإسلامية ثباتاً رائعاً مع قلة عددها، فلما رأى كتبغانوين القوات  ثابتة ضغط بصورة أكبر وبدأ يستخدم كل الطاقة، وأدخل كل الجنود إلى داخل  السهل ولم يترك أي قوات للاحتياط خلف الجيش التتري.
كل هذا وقطز رحمه الله يرقب الموقف عن بعد، ويصبّر نفسه وجنده عن النزول لساحة المعركة حتى تأتي اللحظة المناسبة.
ومرت الدقائق والساعات كأنها الأيام والشهور.
ومع أن الفجوة كانت هائلة في العدد والعدة بين الفريقين، إلا أن اللقاء كان سجالاً حتى هذه اللحظات.
وكان  هم المسلمين إلى هذه اللحظة هو استنزاف القوات التترية في حرب مرهقة،  والتأثير على نفسياتهم عند مشاهدة ثبات المسلمين وقوة بأسهم.
هذا كان الجزء الأول من الخطة الإسلامية، الصبر قدر المستطاع من الجيش حتى تستنزف الطاقات التترية عن آخرها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**نزول مقدمة الجيش الإسلامي إلى عين جالوت ورعب التتار منهم (119)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بدأت القوات الإسلامية بعد أن أشار لهم قطز رحمه الله تنزل إلى سهل عين جالوت بالتدريج أمام الجيش التتري.

لم تنزل مقدمة الجيش دفعة واحدة، وإنما نزلت على مراحل وفي صورة عجيبة، واسمعوا وصف صارم الدين أيبك الرجل المسلم الذي في جيش التتار،  والذي انضم بعد ذلك إلى جيش المسلمين بعد انتهاء الموقعة، وكان يقف إلى  جوار كتبغانوين القائد النصراني للجيوش التترية، فوقف يصف هذا النزول  لمقدمة الجيش المسلم، ويقول:
فلما طلعت الشمس  ظهرت عساكر الإسلام -يقصد المقدمة لجيش المسلمين- وكان أول سنجق أحمر وأبيض  -وسنجق يعني: كتيبة، فأول كتيبة نزلت كانت لابسة أحمر وأبيض- وكانوا  لابسين العدد المليحة، فكان موقفاً في غاية الروعة، نزلت الكتيبة الإسلامية  الأولى وهي تلبس ملابس أنيقة جداً حمراء وبيضاء، وكان كل الفرقة لها زي  خاص بها، وكانوا يلبسون العدد المليحة.
يعني:  أن الدروع والسيوف والرماح والخيول كانت في هيئة جميلة، فنزلوا بخطوات  ثابتة وبنظام بديع إلى ساحة المعركة في غاية الأناقة والبهاء، وكأنهم في  عرض عسكري، لهم هيبة وعليهم جلال، يوقعون في قلوب من يراهم الرهبة.
هذه هي الكتيبة الأولى.
*يقول صارم الدين أيبك وهو يتكلم عن كتبغا السفاح التتري الجبار:* فبُهت كتبغا وبُهت من معه من التتار، {فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} [البقرة:258].
وهذه  أول مرة يرى فيها كتبغا جيش المسلمين على هذه الصورة، وقد كان معتاداً أن  يراهم وراء الحصون والقلاع يرتجفون ويرتعبون، أو يراهم وهم يتسارعون إلى  الهروب فزعاً من جيش التتار، أو يراهم وهم يسلمون رقابهم للذبح الذليل  بسيوف التتار.
كان كتبغا معتاداً على رؤية المسلمين في أحد هذه الصور  المهينة، أما أن يراهم في هذه الهيئة المهيبة العزيزة فهذا ما لم يحسب له  حساباً أبداً.
*قال كتبغا في فزع وهو يسأل صارم الدين أيبك:* يا صارم! رُنك من هذا؟ ورُنك: كلمة فارسية تعني: لون، أي: كتيبة من هذه؟ إنها كتيبة مرعبة.
*فقال صارم الدين أيبك:* رُنك سنقر الرومي، أحد أمراء المماليك.
وكانت  فرق المماليك تتميز عن بعضها البعض بلون خاص، فكل فرقة كانت لها لون،  فأحدها أبيض وأبيض والأخرى أزرق وأخضر، فكل فرقة لها لون تتميز به، وكل شيء  خاص بهذه الفرقة كان عليه إشارات من نفس اللون، فمخازنها في مصر عليها نفس اللون، وبيوتها كذلك عليها نفس اللون، وكل شيء عليه نفس اللون؛ حتى يتميز بعضهم عن بعض.
ومهما  صورنا من عظمة هذه الفرقة وحلاوة تنظيمها وإبداع نزولها، فلا يمكن أبداً  أن نفهم أن القائد التتري السفاح الجبار صاحب الجيش المهول يُرعب من رؤية  كتيبة هي إحدى فرق المقدمة، فهي ليست كل المقدمة، وإنما هي فرقة من فرق  المقدمة، ولا يمكن أبداً أن نفسر هذا الرعب إلا في ضوء ما ذكرناه قبل ذلك  من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم «نُصِرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر».
فالله عز وجل هو الذي ألقى الرُعب بنفسه سبحانه وتعالى في قلب كتبغا وقلب الجيش التتري الرهيب.
ثم  بعد قليل نزلت كتيبة ثانية تلبس الملابس الصفراء، وعليها من البهاء  والجمال ما لا يوصف، فتزلزل كتبغا وقال لـ صارم: هذا رُنك من؟ فقال صارم:  هذا رُنك بلبان الرشيد أحد أمراء المماليك الآخرين.
ثم  تتابعت الكتائب الإسلامية، وكل هذا كان مقدمة ركن الدين بيبرس رحمه الله  تنزل على دفعات، وكل كتيبة تنزل بلون آخر، وكلما نزلت كتيبة يسأل كتبغا:  رُنك من هذا؟ يقول صارم الدين أيبك: فصار أي شيء يجري على لساني قلته.
أي:  أنه بدأ يقول أسماء مخترعة، ويقول: هذه فرقة الأمير الفلاني وهذه فرقة  الأمير العلاني، ويذكر أسماء لا أصل لها، يريد أن يكثّر من أسماء المماليك؛  لكي يوهم كتبغانوين أن هذا اتحاد المماليك المصرية والشامية وغيرها، فيوقع  الرهبة في قلبه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

سحب قوات التتار إلى داخل سهل عين جالوت ​​​​​​​ومحا  رة التتار (120)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


جاء وقت تنفيذ الجزء الثاني من الخطة الإسلامية  البارعة، ودقت الطبول دقات معينة؛ لتصل بالأخبار من قطز إلى بيبرس ليبدأ في  تنفيذ الجزء الثاني الخطير من الخطة.
وكان الجزء الثاني من الخطة عبارة عن محاولة سحب جيش التتار  إلى داخل سهل عين جالوت، ويا حبذا لو سُحب الجيش بكامله! بحيث تدخل قوات  التتار في الكمائن الإسلامية تمهيداً لحصارها والقضاء عليها.

وبدأ  ركن الدين بيبرس في تنفيذ مهمة صعبة جداً، فكان عليه أن يُظهر الانهزام  أمام التتار، ويتراجع بظهره وهو يقاتل، على ألا يكون هذا التراجع سريعاً  جداً حتى لا يلفت أنظار التتار إلى الخطة، ولا بطيئاً جداً فتهلك القوة  الإسلامية القليلة أثناء التراجع تحت الضغط التتري الرهيب، وهذا الميزان في  الانسحاب يحتاج إلى قدرة قيادية فائقة، كما يحتاج إلى رجال أشداء مهرة في  القتال، ويحتاج فوق كل ذلك وقبل كل ذلك إلى توفيق من رب العالمين سبحانه  وتعالى.

وهذه العوامل بفضل الله كانت  متوافرة في هذا الجيش، والمحلل لهذه الخطة يجد أنها نفس الخطة الإسلامية في  موقعة نهاوند الشهيرة، التي كانت ضد القوات الفارسية وذلك في سنة (19هـ)،  وكان يقوم فيها بدور ركن الدين بيبرس من عملية سحب الجيش التتري إلى داخل  السهل الصحابي القائد الإسلامي الفذ القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي رضي الله عنه،  وكان يقوم بدور قطز رحمه الله الصحابي الجليل والفارس العظيم النعمان بن  مقرن رضي الله عنه.
وقام في وقتها القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي بسحب قوات  الفرس الرهيبة في الكمين الإسلامي الخطير، الذي قضى على قوات الفرس تماماً،  وهنا في عين جالوت استفاد قطز رحمه الله من التاريخ، ومن تجارب المسلمين  السابقة، وطبق خطة موقعة نهاوند بحذافيرها.

وبدأ  ركن الدين بيبرس في الانسحاب التدريجي المدروس، وكلما رجع خطوة في السهل  تقدم جيش التتار مكانها، وقام المسلمون بتمثيلية الانهزام خير قيام، وتحمس  كتبغا ومن معه للضغط على المسلمين، وبدءوا يدخلون السهل وبأعداد كبيرة، ومر  الوقت  ببطء على الطرفين، ولكن في النهاية دخل جيش التتار بكامله إلى داخل سهل  عين جالوت, وانسحب ركن الدين بيبرس بمقدمة الجيش إلى الناحية الجنوبية من  سهل عين جالوت، وفي غضون حماسة كتبغا للقضاء على جيش المسلمين لم يترك  كتبغا كما أشرنا قبل ذلك أياً من قواته الاحتياطية خارج السهل لحماية مؤخرة  الجيش، بل أخذ معه كل الجنود إلى داخل السهل.

كيف  فعل كتبغا ذلك وهو بكل وضوح خطأ عسكري شنيع لا ريب ولا شك في ذلك، وهو  قائد عسكري بارع، وذو خبرة طويلة جداً في مجال الحروب، فهو على الأقل في  هذه الموقعة قد جاوز الستين أو السبعين من عمره؛ فـ كتبغانوين من القواد  الذين عاصروا جنكيز خان مؤسس دولة التتار، أي: أنه قديم جداً في المعارك،  وكان قائداً أيام جنكيز خان، وجنكيز خان قد مات قبل هذه الموقعة بأربع  وثلاثين سنة، وهذه السنوات الطويلة كلها قضاها كتبغا في حروب وقيادة؟ لقد  كان من المفروض عليه كقائد محنك أن يترك قواتاً احتياطية خارج السهل؛  لتؤمّن طريق العودة في حال الخسارة، ولتمنع التفاف الجيش الإسلامي حول  التتار، ولتراقب أي تحركات مريبة لجيوش أخرى قد تأتي لمساعدة الجيش  الإسلامي.
لكن كل هذا لم يحدث.

توقفت  العقلية التترية عن التفكير السليم في هذا الوقت الحساس من أوقات المعركة،  وقد يفسر بعض المحللين ذلك برغبة كتبغا في القضاء الكامل على قوات المسلمين  وبحسم.
ويفسره بعضهم بأنه ضعف من المخابرات التترية التي لم تدرك حجم الجيش الإسلامي الحقيقي.
ويفسره آخرون بأنه الغرور والصلف الذي كان يملأ كتبغا من أم رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه.
ويفترض بعض المحللين أن هناك أهدافاً تكتيكية معينة في ذهن القائد العجوز الخبير كتبغا لا نعرفها.
وقد يُفسر الموقف بأي شيء من هذا أو بغيره.
ولكن كل هذه التفاسير لا تعطي مبرراً مقبولاً لهذا الخطأ العسكري الفادح الذي لا يقع فيه مقاتل مغمور في مطلع حياته العسكرية.

ولكن يبقى التفسير  الوحيد المقبول عندي في مثل هذا الموقف هو أن الله عز وجل دفعه إلى هذا  دفعاً؛ ليخرج عن قياسات البشر، فهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي يدفع أشخاصاً بعينهم  لأفعال معينة في ظروف معينة، ولو تكرر نفس الظرف ألف مرة فلعل الرجل لا  يأخذ نفس هذا القرار أبداً، ولكن الله عز وجل أراد لهذا الجيش التتري  الهلكة، فدفعه إلى أخذ قرار لا يتناسب مطلقاً مع قدرات وخبرات القائد الفذ  كتبغا الذي يقود جيوش التتار أبداً، وهذا من مكر رب العالمين سبحانه  وتعالى، يقول ربنا سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم:{وَيَمْكُ  رُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ}.

*بدأ تنفيذ الجزء الثالث بالغ الأهمية في الخطة.*
وجاءت  إشارة البدء من قطز رحمه الله عن طريق الطبول والأبواق، ونزلت الكتائب  الإسلامية العظيمة من خلف التلال إلى ساحة المعركة من كل جوانب الميدان، من  الشرق والغرب والجنوب، بل وأسرعت فرقة عسكرية قوية لتغلق المدخل الشمالي  لسهل عين جالوت، وبذلك في دقائق معدودات أحاطت القوات الإسلامية بالتتار  إحاطة السوار بالمعصم.

واكتشف كتبغا الخطة  الإسلامية، ولكن بعد فوات الأوان، فقد حصر هو والتتار في داخل سهل عين  جالوت، وبدأ الصراع المرير في واحدة من أشد المعارك التي وقعت في التاريخ  بصفة عامة.
فلا مجال للهرب أو المناورات، فالسهل منبسط والمساحات  مكشوفة، وليس هناك من حماية إلا خلف السيوف والدروع، ولم يكن هناك بديل عن  القتال، فلا بد من القتال حتى الموت.

وكانت حرباً ضارية بشعة، أخرج التتار فيها كل إمكانياتهم، وبدءوا يقاتلون بحمية بالغة، والمسلمون بفضل الله صابرون ثابتون.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**تراجع الجناح الأيسر للجيش الإسلامي ونزول قطز إلى ميدان المعركة (121)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


ظهر تفوق الميمنة التترية كما أخبر بذلك من قبل  رسول صارم الدين أيبك، وبدأت هذه الميمنة تضغط على الجناح الأيسر للقوات  الإسلامية، وظهر تأثر القوات الإسلامية بذلك، وأخذت ميسرة المسلمين تتراجع  تدريجياً تحت الضغط الرهيب للتتار، وبدأ التتار يخترقون الميسرة الإسلامية، وازداد تساقط الشهداء،  وظهرت الأزمة الكبرى، ولو أكمل التتار اختراقهم للميسرة فسيلتفون بذلك حول  الجيش الإسلامي، وسوف تتعادل بذلك الكفتان، بل وقد ترجح كفة التتار، وهنا  يصبح إغلاق السهل خطراً على المسلمين، كما كان خطراً على التتار.

فما  الذي سيعمله قطز رحمه الله؟ كان قطز رحمه الله يقف في مكان عال خلف الصفوف  يراقب الموقف بكامله، ويوجه الفرق إلى سد الثغرات، ويخطط لكل صغيرة  وكبيرة.

حين شاهد قطز رحمه الله المعاناة  التي تعيشها ميسرة المسلمين، فدفع إليها بقوات احتياطية الواحدة تلو  الأخرى، ولكن الضغط التتري استمر، وبدأ بعض المسلمين يشعر بصعوبة الموقف،  وبدأت معنويات البعض تنهار وشكوا في النصر، ولا ننسى السمعة المرعبة لجيش  التتار الذي قيل عنه: إنه لا يُهزم.

كان  قطز رحمه الله يشاهد كل ذلك، ويدفع بقوات إضافية إلى الميسرة، ولكن الموقف  تأزم جداً، وهنا لم يجد قطز رحمه الله إلا حلاً واحداً لا بديل له، فقرر أن  ينزل بنفسه رحمه الله إلى ساحة القتال، ويُثبت لجنوده بالطريقة التي  اعتادها معهم أن الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل أُمنية، وأن الموت في سبيل الله مطلب لكل مسلم صادق، ويعلمهم بالطريقة التي اعتاد أن يعلمهم بها، وهي طريقة التربية  بالقدوة، فنزل رحمه الله إلى أرض الموقعة، ولم ينزل بهيئته العسكرية  الكاملة، وإنما خلع خوذته وألقاها على الأرض؛ تعبيراً عن اشتياقه للشهادة  وعدم خوفه من الموت، وأطلق الصيحة الشهيرة التي قلبت الموازين تماماً في  أرض المعركة، فصرخ قطز رحمه الله بأعلى صوته والجميع يسمع: وا إسلاماه! وا  إسلاماه!
وألقى السلطان المظفر القائد العظيم  رحمه الله بنفسه وسط الأمواج المتلاطمة من البشر، وفوجئ الجنود الإسلاميون  بوجود القائد الملك المظفر قطز رحمه الله في وسطهم، يعاني مما يعانون ويشعر  بما يشعرون ويقاتل كما يقاتلون.
فأي تأييد نزل عليهم، وأي تثبيت، وأي سكينة، وأي اطمئنان.

وأصبحت  القضية واضحة جداً أمام الجميع، القضية قضية الإسلام، القضية قضية وا  إسلاماه، القضية ليست أبداً حفاظاً على ملك أو حماية لكرسي أو حرصاً على  توريث لابن أو عائلة، فالقتال لله عز وجل، ويمكن أن تكون نهاية قطز رحمه  الله، ويمكن أن يموت وهو في زهرة شبابه، فهو يقاتل في سبيل الله حقيقة،  هكذا شعر الجنود، وشتان بين القائد الصادق الذي يعيش لدينه ولشعبه، والقائد  الكاذب الذي يتكلم كثيراً عن فضائل الأعمال، وهو لا يعيش إلا لنفسه،  فالتهب حماس الجنود، وهانت عليهم تماماً جيوش التتار، وحملوا أرواحهم على  أكفهم، وانطلقوا في جسارة نادرة يصدون الهجمة التترية البشعة، فهي ليست  هجمة على ذواتهم، بل هي هجمة على الإسلام،
واشتعل  القتال في سهل عين جالوت، واستحر القتل، وعلت أصوات تكبير الفلاحين على كل  شيء، ولجأ المسلمون بصدق إلى ربهم في هذا اليوم المجيد من أيام شهر رمضان.
وقاتل قطز رحمه الله قتالاً عجيباً.

ثم  صوب أحد التتر سهمه نحو قطز رحمه الله، فأخطأه السهم، وأصاب الفرس الذي  كان يركب عليه قطز فقُتل الفرس من ساعته، فترجل قطز رحمه الله على الأرض،  وقاتل ماشياً لا خيل له وما تردد، وما نكص على عقبيه، وما حرص على حياته  رحمه الله، ورآه أحد الأمراء وهو يقاتل ماشياً، فجاء إليه مسرعاً، وتنازل  له عن فرسه، إلا أن قطز رحمه الله امتنع،
وقال: ما كنت لأحرم المسلمين نفعك، وظل يقاتل ماشياً إلى أن أتوه بفرس من الخيول الاحتياطية.
وبعد  هذه الموقعة لامه أحد الأمراء على هذا الموقف، وقال له: لم لمْ تركب فرس  فلان؟ فلو أن بعض الأعداء رآك لقتلك، وهلك الإسلام بسببك.

*فانتفض قطز رحمه الله وقال في يقين رائع:* أما أنا لو قتلت فكنت أذهب إلى الجنة،  وأما الإسلام فله رب لا يضيعه، وقد قُتل فلان وفلان وفلان، حتى عد خلقاً  من الملوك، مثل: عمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، فأقام الله للإسلام  من يحفظه غيرهم، ولم يضع الإسلام، فرحمه الله فقد كان وما زال قدوة  للمسلمين، وعلى أكتاف أمثاله تنهض الأمم.

نتيجة  مثل هذا الموقف أدت القوات الإسلامية أداءً راقياً جداً في القتال، وأخرجت  كل إمكانيتها، ولم تكن قضيتها قضية موت أو حياة كالتتار، بل كانت إما نصر  أو شهادة.


وبدأت الكفة بفضل الله تميل من جديد لصالح المسلمين، وارتد الضغط على جيش التتار، وأطبق المسلمون الدائرة تدريجيًّا على التتار، {وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا} .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**هزيمة التتار وهروبهم ومقتل كتبغانوين قائد التتار (122)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


تقدم أمير من أمراء المماليك المهرة من أمراء الشام  الذين انضموا إلى جيش قطز رحمه الله قبل موقعة عين جالوت، من أمراء جيش  الناصر الأيوبي الذي فر قبل ذلك، وهو الأمير جمال الدين آقوش الشمسي رحمه  الله، فتقدم وأبلى بلاء حسناً في القتال، واخترق صفوف التتار  حتى وصل إلى كتبغا القائد النصراني العجوز الخبير وقاتله، ورفع المسلم  سيفه، ورفع الكافر سيفه، وأهوى المسلم بكل طاقته على الكافر، فأراد الله عز  وجل أن يُقتل الكافر {وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى} [الأنفال:17].
فقُطعت رقبة الطاغية المتغطرس كتبغا على أرض القتال وسقط زعيم التتار، وبسقوطه سقطت كل عزيمة عند جيش التتار، {وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى} [الأنفال:17].

كان  مقتل كتبغا نقطة محورية في القتال، وتغير السيناريو تماماً عند التتار،  فما أصبح لهم من هَمّ إلا أن يفتحوا لأنفسهم طريقاً في المدخل الشمالي لسهل  عين جالوت ليتمكنوا من الهرب، وانطلق المسلمون الصادقون خلف التتار يقتلون  فريقاً ويأسرون فريقاً.

وسقطت جحافل  التتار تحت أقدام المسلمين صرعى كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية، فضاعت السمعة،  وضاعت الهيبة، ومُزّق الجيش الرهيب تمزيقاً، وركز جهده على فتح ثغرة في  مدخل سهل عين جالوت الشمالي، واستطاعوا بعد جهد شديد أن يفتحوا ثغرة،  ووصلوا بالفعل إلى الخروج من سهل عين جالوت، وبدءوا في الفرار في اتجاه  الشمال، ولكن جيوش المسلمين كانت تجري خلفهم،

فلم  يكن الغرض أبداً في هذه الموقعة هو الانتصار في موقعة عابرة، أو تحقيق كسب  سياسي مؤقت يتفاوضون بعده أبداً، وإنما كان الغرض الواضح هو تحرير البلاد  بكاملها عن طريق الجهاد في سبيل الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**معركة بيسان وإبادة جيش التتار (123)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كان التتار  يقطعون الأرض شمالاً، والمسلمون لا يتركونهم، ووصل التتار الفارون إلى  بيسان، وهي على بعد حوالي (20) كيلو متر شمال شرق عين جالوت، فوجدوا أن  المسلمين جادون في طلبهم، فلم يجدوا إلا أن يصطفوا من جديد للقتال، ولتدور  موقعة أخرى عند بيسان،
أجمع المؤرخون على أنها  أصعب من عين جالوت وقاتل التتار قتالاً رهيباً، ودافعوا عن حياتهم بكل قوة،  وبدءوا يضغطون على المسلمين, وكادوا أن يقلبوا الأمور لمصلحتهم، وابتلي  المؤمنون وزُلزلوا زلزالاً شديداً، وكانت هذه اللحظات من أحرج اللحظات في  حياة القوات الإسلامية مطلقاً،
ورأى قطز رحمه  الله كل ذلك، فهو لم يكن أبداً قريباً من الأحداث، وإنما كان في وسطها رحمه  الله، فانطلق رحمه الله يحفز الناس، ويدعوهم للثبات، ثم أطلق صيحته  الخالدة مرة أخرى وقال: *وا إسلاماه، وا إسلاماه، وا إسلاماه*، قالها ثلاث مرات، ثم قال في تضرع: يا الله! انصر عبدك قطز على التتار.

الله أكبر، ما أحسن اعترافك يا قطز بعبوديتك في هذا المقام! فلستُ أنا الملكَ المظفر، ولستُ أنا أميرَ المسلمين، ولستُ أنا سلطانَ مصر، وإنما أنا عبدك.
ويا أيها المؤمنون الصادقون! كيف يلجأ العبد بصدق إلى الله عز وجل ويتركه الله عز وجل؟ هذا أبداً لا يكون.

دق  قطز رحمه الله على الباب الذي ما طرقه صادق إلا وفُتح له، وتقرب رحمه الله  إلى من بيده ملكوت السماوات والأرض، وعندما يخشع ملوك الأرض فلابد أن يرحم  جبار السماوات والأرض، وكان خشوع قطز الصادق هو الجبل الذي وقع على جيش  التتار، فأهلكهم بكاملهم، فما إن انتهى من دعائه وطلبه رحمه الله إلا وخارت  قوى التتار تماماً، وبدأ الجنود الذين روعوا الأرض قبل ذلك يتساقطون  كالذباب على أرض بيسان، وقضى المسلمون تماماً على أسطورة الجيش الذي لا  يُقهر، وارتفعت راية الإسلام وتهاوت راية التتار.
وجاءت اللحظة التي انتظرها المسلمون منذ أربعين سنة أو يزيد،{وَيَوْمَئ

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


قطز رحمه الله في ميزان الإسلام (124)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا قيمة قطز رحمه الله في ميزان  الإسلام، فانظروا إلى كثير من الزعماء الذين ينتفخون كِبراً وزهواً وفخراً،  ويتطاولون على خلق الله، ويُصَعِّرون خدودهم للناس، ويمشون في الأرض  مرحاً، وكأنهم يخرقون الأرض أو يبلغون الجبال طولاً! وما فعلوا لأمتهم  معشار ما فعله قطز رحمه الله، بل على العكس كانوا وبالاً على شعوبهم،  وكانوا مصيبة على أممهم.

*وهنا تبرز قيمة قطز الحقيقية، وبضدها تتميز الأشياء.*

ومن هنا فلا عجب أبداً أن يُنصر قطز رحمه الله، ولا عجب أيضاً أن يُخذل غيره، والله عز وجل لا يظلم أحداً أبداً.
يقول تعالى في كتابه الكريم: {وَهَدَيْنَاهُ النَّجْدَيْنِ} [البلد:10].

فالإنسان  هو الذي يختار، فلم يأت قطز رحمه الله في زمان تمكين ولا سيادة، ولا في  ظروف طيبة ومريحة، ولم يحكم البلاد وهي قوية قاهرة، لم يجلس على الكرسي  وأموال دولته لا تحصى، بل كانت كل الظروف تقريباً ضده، لكنه استعان بالله،  وعمل بصدق وإخلاص، وحفّز الآخرين على العمل معه، فكان لابد من الوصول.

ويوم  يعمل المسلمون كما عمل قطز رحمه الله سيصلون حتماً إلى ما وصل إليه، وليس  بالضرورة -كما تبين لنا في هذه القصة- أن يحتاج التغيير إلى سنوات أو قرون  أو عقود، فقد كانت عين جالوت بعد عشرة أشهر فقط من تولي قطز مقاليد الأمور،
ولكن  من الضروري فعلاً أن يوجد المخلصون الصادقون العالمون العاملون، ووعد الله  عز وجل لا يُخلف أبداً، وقد قال ربنا في كتابه الكريم: {إِنَّا لَنَنصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الأَشْهَادُ} [غافر:51].

إن  معركة عين جالوت من أعظم المعارك في تاريخ الأرض، ولا شك أن آثارها لا  تحصى ونتائجها لا تُعد، لا شك أن وراء هذا النصر أسباباً معروفة ووسائل  معلومة، ولكن هذا الحديث يطول شرحه، وسنتحدث عنه بإذن الله في المحاضرة  القادمة.

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في  سننه، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا، وأن ينفعنا بما  علمنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، {فَسَتَذْكُرُون

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


أسباب تسلط التتار على المسلمين قبل موقعة عين جالوت (125)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان  الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره  ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، إنه من يهده  الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.

في المقالات السابقة تحدثنا عن موقعة عين جالوت، تلك الموقعة التي غيرت فعلاً من خريطة العالم، ومن جغرافية الأرض.
والتعليقات على هذه الموقعة لا تنتهي، والدروس والعبر والفوائد والعظات لا تحصى،
فكل  خطوة من خطوات الجيش المسلم، وكل خطوة من خطوات الملك المظفر سيف الدين  قطز رحمه الله تحتاج إلى وقفات طويلة؛ لأن موقعة عين جالوت سقط فيها الجيش  التتري، الذي أفسد في الأرض إفساداً عظيماً، والله عز وجل لا يصلح عمل  المفسدين، مع كون هذا الجيش جيشاً مفسداً إلا أنه سلط على المسلمين فترة  طويلة من الزمان، مدة أربعين سنة متصلة، عاشها المسلمون في قهر وتعذيب وبطش  وإجرام من التتار،  وهزم فيها المسلمون في عشرات بل مئات المواقع الحربية، ثم دارت الأيام  وتمت المعركة الهائلة عين جالوت، وانتصر المسلمون انتصاراً مبهراً حقاً،  يقول ربنا في كتابه الكريم: {وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ} [آل عمران:140].

*وهنا يبرز سؤالان:* ولابد لمن يتوسع في هذه الأحداث أن يخطر على ذهنه هذان السؤالان، وهذان السؤالان لهما إجابة واحدة:
*السؤال الأول:* كيف  سلط جيش التتار الفاسد المفسد على أمة الإسلام وهي خير منه، فمهما خالفت  أمة الإسلام منهجها، ومهما بعدت وقصرت في واجباتها فهي ما زالت أمة  الإسلام، فلماذا يسلط الله عز وجل أمة التتار المفسدة على أمة الإسلام؟
*السؤال الثاني:* لماذا  انتصر جيش التتار على المسلمين في كل المواقع السابقة، ثم هزم في موقعة  عين جالوت وهو نفس الجيش؟ فلماذا انتصر سابقاً ثم هلك بكامله بهذه الصورة  العجيبة في موقعة عين جالوت؟
إن الإجابة على السؤالين نجدها في خطاب أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه وأرضاه الصحابي العظيم الملهم إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله  عنه وأرضاه، الذي كان يقود الجيوش الإسلامية المتجهة لحرب فارس في موقعة  القادسية الكبرى، فقد قال له: (فإني آمرك ومن معك من الأجناد بتقوى الله  على كل حال، فإن تقوى الله أفضل العدة على العدو، وأقوى المكيدة في الحرب،  وآمرك ومن معك أن تكون أشد احترازاً من المعاصي منكم من عدوكم، فإن ذنوب  الجيش أخوف عليهم من عدوهم، وإنما ينصر المسلمون بمعصية عدوهم لله، ولولا  ذلك لم تكن لنا بهم قوة؛ لأن عددنا ليس كعددهم، ولا عدتنا كعدتهم، فإن  استوينا في المعصية كان لهم الفضل علينا في القوة، وإلا ننصر عليهم بفضلنا  لن نغلبهم بقوتنا، واعلموا أن عليكم في سيركم حفظة من الله عز وجل يعلمون  ما تفعلون، فاستحيوا منهم، ولا تعملوا بمعاصي الله وأنتم في سبيل الله، ولا  تقولوا: إن عدونا شر منا، فلن يسلط علينا).

*أي:* كما نقول: إن التتار شر من المسلمين، فلن يسلطوا على المسلمين، أو نقول: إن اليهود  شر من المسلمين، فلن يسلطوا على المسلمين، أو نقول: إن الأمريكان شر من  المسلمين، فلن يسلطوا على المسلمين، أو نصف أي عدو من أعداء الله عز وجل  بأنه شر، ولن يسلط على المسلمين.
ثم قال: فرب قوم سلط عليهم من هو شر  منهم، كما سلط على بني إسرائيل لما عملوا بمساخط الله كفار المجوس، فجاسوا  خلال الديار، وكان وعداً مفعولاً.

فاليهود لما أفسدوا في الأرض وعملوا ما يسخط الله من المعاصي، وابتعدوا عن شرعه عز وجل، سلط الله عليهم المجوس عباد النار، واليهود أهل كتاب، ومهما عصوا فهم أفضل من المجوس، ومع ذلك سلط الله عز وجل المجوس، كما قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.

ورسالة الفاروق  عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه هذه من أنفس ما قال رضي الله عنه، ومن أعظم  الرسائل مطلقاً، والرسالة طويلة، وقد درسناها بالتفصيل في فتوح فارس،  ودراستها في منتهى الأهمية في بناء الأمة الإسلامية.
ومن هذا الجزء الذي ذكرناه من الرسالة يتضح أنه إذا عمل المسلمون بمعاصي الله، فإنهم يهزمون ويسلط عليهم الكفار من أهل الأرض.

وإذا  التزم المسلمون بتقوى الله عز وجل، وساروا على منهج ربهم، ومنهج رسوله  الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، انتصروا على الجيوش التي طالما انتصرت عليهم؛  فهم لا ينتصرون على هذه الجيوش بقوة الجسد، أو بكثرة العدد، أو بكفاءة  العدد، وإنما ينتصرون عليهم بارتباطهم بربهم، وبعد أعدائهم عن رب العالمين  سبحانه وتعالى.


ومن هنا نفهم سبب تسلط جيش  التتار أربعين سنة على المسلمين في الأرض، ثم سبب انتصار المسلمين في عين  جالوت على هذا الجيش الذي دوخ بلاد المسلمين، وبلاد الأرض جميعاً عشرات  الأعوام، وأيضاً نفهم أحداثاً كثيرة جداً تتكرر في التاريخ

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

تحرير دمشق من التتار (126)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


 

نرجع لـ قطز رحمه الله، وللجيش الإسلامي العظيم  بعد الانتصار الرائع في عين جالوت، فإن مهمة قطز رحمه الله وجيشه لم تنته،  فما زال هناك تتار في بلاد الشام  في دمشق وفي حمص وفي حلب وفي غيرها من المدن الشامية، وكذلك ما زال هناك  تتار في العراق وتركيا وفارس وغيرها من بلاد المسلمين، وليست لحياة قطز  رحمه الله راحة أبداً مع كثرة الشهداء والجراح والآلام.
ومع  الإرهاق الشديد والمعاناة القاسية التي كان يعاني منها الجيش المناضل  البطل، الذي عبر صحارى سيناء بكاملها في شهر يوليو، وحارب في غزة، ثم اجتاز  فلسطين  بكاملها من جنوبها إلى شمالها حتى وصل إلى عكا، ثم عاد بعد ذلك إلى عين  جالوت، والذي خاض المعركة الهائلة مع أقوى جيوش الأرض في زمانه في عين  جالوت، ثم في بيسان، إلا أن الخطوة التالية المباشرة لـ قطز رحمه الله بعد  انتصار عين جالوت هي الاتجاه مباشرة ودون أدنى راحة إلى دمشق في الشمال،  فدمشق هي أول المحطات الإسلامية التي تقع تحت سيطرة التتار، بينها وبين عين جالوت (150) كيلو متر تقريباً،
ولابد  من تطهير هذه المدينة العظيمة من دنس التتار، واستغلال فرصة الانكسار  الرهيب لجيش التتار لتحرير دمشق وغيرها، قبل أن تأتي أمداد التتار من فارس  أو من أوروبا أو من الصين أو من غيرها، فأراد قطز رحمه الله القائد المحنك  أن يهيئ الفرصة العظمى لجيشه؛ لينتصر على قواد التتار في دمشق، وقد كان  يعلم أن جيش التتار بكامله قد فني في عين جالوت، ولا يوجد أحد ينقل الأخبار  إلى دمشق بأن جيش التتار قد فني، فقام هو رحمه الله بهذا الدور، فأرسل  رسالة إلى دمشق يخبر فيها أهلها بأن المسلمين قد انتصروا انتصاراً هائلاً  في عين جالوت، وأن الجيش التتاري قد دمر بكامله في هذه الموقعة، فوصلت  الرسالة لتخلق جواً جديداً تماماً على دمشق، فارتفعت معنويات المسلمين إلى  أقصى درجة، وهبطت معنويات التتار إلى أدنى درجة، وقام المسلمون في دمشق  -الذين كانوا تحت سيطرة التتار لا يتحركون ولا يقاومون- يدافعون عن أنفسهم  بعد أن وصل إليهم الكتاب،
وكان الكتاب قد وصل في (27) أو (28) من رمضان  في سنة (658هـ)، فقاموا بثورة كبيرة جداً في دمشق، وانقلبوا على الحامية  التتارية وقتلوا منها ما قتلوا، وأسروا منها ما أسروا، وفر الباقون إلى  الشمال.

وسبحان الله! فالشعب هو الشعب،  والتتار هم التتار! ولكن الوضع تغير بسماع الأخبار المفرحة التي جاءت من  عين جالوت، فقد اكتشف الشعب أنه قادر على المقاومة والدفاع والحرب في سبيل  الله، لما رأى القدوة التي كانت في عين جالوت، وأما التتار الذين كانوا  يسيطرون على الموقف فقد سقطت هيبتهم تماماً، وما استطاعوا من قيام وما  كانوا منتصرين.

وانتهى الاحتلال في دمشق في  لحظات، لدرجة أن قطز رحمه الله لما وصل إلى المدينة في يوم (30) رمضان،  يعني: بعد يومين أو ثلاثة من وصول الرسالة، لم يبق في دمشق تتري واحد، فقد  انتهت الحامية التترية التي كانت تسيطر تماماً على الوضع قبل انتصار عين  جالوت، وكان انتصاراً مهيباً.
دخل قطز رحمه  الله دمشق في يوم (30) رمضان كما ذكرنا، وعلقت الزينات في الشوارع، وخرج  الرجال والنساء والأطفال يستقبلون البطل المظفر، وكانت بالفعل أشد لحظات  الفرح للمسلمين منذ أربعين سنة، وهذه هي الفرحة الحقيقية، {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ} [يونس:58]  فهي فرحة النصر بدين الله عز وجل، وفرحة الرفعة للإسلام والعزة للمسلمين،  وهذه الفرحة لا تقارن أبداً بفرحة الطعام والشراب والمال والجاه والسلطان،  وكل أنواع الفرحة في الدنيا، فهي فرحة عزة للإسلام، لا تقارن بغيرها من الأفراح.

دخل  الجيش المملوكي دمشق، واستتب الأمن الحقيقي بسرعة عجيبة، ولم يكن الوضع  مثل ما يحدث عند دخول المستعمرين البلاد من عموم الفوضى، وترك الحبل على  الغارب، وانتهاك الحرمات أمام الأعين، وانتهاب المحلات والديار، فلم يحدث  شيء من هذا، وإنما استقر الوضع حقيقة وبسرعة، بل أمن النصارى واليهود على  أرواحهم وأموالهم.
قام قطز رحمه الله بعزل ابن  الزكي قاضي دمشق الذي عينه التتار، وكان موالياً لهم، وعين مكانه نجم الدين  أبو بكر بن السني، وبدأ القاضي الجديد يفصل في القضايا ويحكم في المخالفات  التي تمت بين المسلمين والنصارى، وذلك حتى لا يظلم نصراني في بلاد  المسلمين، هذا مع كل ما فعله النصارى بالمسلمين وقت احتلال التتار للمدينة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

تحرير بلاد الشام من التتار وتوحيدها مع مصر (127)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


في اليوم التالي مباشرة لدخول قطز رحمه الله إلى  دمشق كان عيد الفطر، وكان أعظم عيد مر على المسلمين منذ أربعين سنة، فلم  يكن عيداً للفطر فقط، بل كان أيضاً عيداً للنصر والتمكين، {وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} [التوبة:40].

ولم يضيع قطز رحمه الله وقتاً، بل أرسل مقدمة الجيش بقيادة الظاهر بيبرس رحمه الله لتتبع الفارين من التتار،  وتطهير المدن الشامية الأخرى من الحاميات التتارية، حتى وصلت القوات  الإسلامية إلى حمص، واقتحمت على التتار معسكراتهم ففروا مذعورين، وانقلبت  الصورة تماماً، وأطلق المسلمون آلاف الأسرى المسلمين، وانطلقوا خلف التتار،  فقتلوا أكثرهم وأسروا الباقين، ولم يفلت من التتار إلا الشريد، وهكذا حررت  حمص بسرعة، واتجهت القوات الإسلامية إلى حلب، ففر منها التتار كالفئران  المذعورة، وانطلق المسلمون خلفهم يقتلون ويأسرون، وسبحان مغير الأحوال! ما  بين طرفة عين وانتباهتها يغير الله من حال إلى حال!
طهر المسلمون بلاد الشام  بكاملها في غضون أسابيع قليلة جداً، وعادت من جديد أرض الشام إلى ملك  الإسلام والمسلمين، ونسأل الله عز وجل لها ولسائر بلاد المسلمين دوام  التحرر والعزة.
ثم جاءت بعد ذلك خطوة هامة من أعظم خطوات قطز رحمه الله، فقد أعلن قطز رحمه الله بعد هذا الانتصار المهيب توحيد مصر  والشام من جديد في دولة واحدة تحت زعامته، وذلك بعد عشر سنوات كاملة من  الفرقة والشتات، منذ وفاة نجم الدين الصالح أيوب رحمه الله في سنة (648هـ)،  حيث انفصل في ذلك الوقت الشام عن مصر، حتى عاد الآن قطز رحمه الله ليوحدهما.
والشام يضم سوريا  ولبنان وفلسطين والأردن، فضم الشام إلى مصر، وأصبحا دولة واحدة، وخطب لـ  قطز رحمه الله على المنابر في كل المدن المصرية والشامية، حتى خطب له في  أعالي بلاد الشام، وفي المدن التي حول نهر الفرات، وعاش المسلمون أياماً من  أسعد أيامهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت


تعيين قطز للأمراء على بلاد الشام (128)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


بدأ قطز رحمه الله يوزع الولايات الإسلامية على الأمراء المسلمين.
ومن حكمته رحمه الله أنه أرجع بعضاً من الأمراء الأيوبيين إلى مناصبهم؛ وذلك ليضمن عدم حدوث فتنة في بلاد الشام،  ولاشك أن هؤلاء لهم أتباع من المسلمين، وقطز لا يخشى الآن من خيانتهم؛  لأنه تبين لهم جداً أنهم لا طاقة لهم بـ قطز رحمه الله وبجنوده الأبرار،
فأعطى  رحمه الله إمارة حمص للأشرف الأيوبي الذي كان موالياً للتتار، ولكنه أظهر  الندم والانكسار والتوبة وعاد إلى صف المسلمين، بل وانكسر بين أيديهم في  موقعة عين جالوت كما أشار بذلك صارم الدين أيبك في الرسالة التي تحدثنا  عنها في الدرس السابق، وأعطى قطز رحمه الله إمارة حلب لـ علا الدين بن بدر  الدين لؤلؤ صاحب الموصل الذي كان والده بدر الدين لؤلؤ من أشد الموالين  للتتار، ومات منذ شهور قليلة ولكن ابنه علاء الدين أظهر الولاء والانقياد  لـ قطز رحمه الله،
وأظهر الحمية للإسلام، فلم يجعل قطز رحمه الله  التاريخ الأسود لأبيه حائلاً عن تقليده علاء الدين إمارة حلب، فقد كان يقدر  كل رجل بقدره، وأعطى إمارة حماة إلى صاحبها الأسبق الأمير المنصور، الذي  قاتل مع القوات الإسلامية المشتركة في عين جالوت، واشترك منذ بداية الإعداد  مع قطز رحمه الله، وعين الأمير جمال الدين آقوش الذي قتل كتبغاً كما فصلنا  في الدرس السابق على فلسطين وغزة.

وأما  دمشق فقد عين عليها الأمير علم الدين سنجر الحلبي، وهكذا استقرت الأوضاع  تماماً في بلاد الشام وفلسطين وقويت شوكة الإسلام، واختفى كل تهديد يمس  المسلمين من النصارى أو اليهود.
واستمر  هذا الإعداد والترتيب قدر حوالي (25) يوماً، وفي يوم (26) من شهر شوال سنة  (658هـ) يعني: بعد حوالي شهر كامل من يوم عين جالوت، بدأ السلطان قطز رحمه  الله رحلة عودته إلى عاصمته القاهرة في مصر،  فكثير من الأوضاع السياسية هناك تحتاج إلى استقرار وإدارة، وأصبحت دولة  قطز رحمه الله تمتد من الفرات إلى حدود ليبيا، ولابد من إعادة تنسيق كثير  من الأوراق.

ولا ننسى أن قطز رحمه الله لم يمض عليه في الحكم حتى  ذلك اليوم إلا أحد عشر شهراً فقط، فقد تولى الحكم في (24) من ذي القعدة  سنة (657) من الهجرة، وها هو يعود في أواخر شهر شوال سنة (658) من الهجرة،  فما زالت تنتظره آلاف الأعمال في مصر.
وهكذا تم النصر المبين على التتار، واستيقظ المسلمون من الكابوس المزعج الذي آلمهم في كل السنوات الماضية.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

النصر قرين الإيمان (129)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


مع أن موقعة عين جالوت هذه كانت موقعة واحدة، وتمت  في يوم واحد، إلا أن آثارها كانت من القوة بحيث لا يتخيل أصلاً، فقد كانت  من الكثرة بحيث لا تحصى، وكانت آثارها في غاية الأهمية، ولا نستطيع في هذه  العجالة أن نمر عليها كلها، ولكن سنمر على طرف بسيط منها.
وعلى الدارسين  والمحللين أن يبحثوا في هذه الآثار بمزيد من التفصيل والدراسة، فالموضوع  فعلاً في غاية الأهمية، وسنقص هنا بعض هذه الآثار لموقعة عين جالوت  الخالدة:
*الأثر الأول والأهم:* عودة  المسلمين إلى الله عز وجل أثناء التحضير والإعداد لهذا اللقاء، وأثناء  المعركة وبعدها ولمدة طويلة من الزمان؛ فقد وضحت المعادلة جداً في أذهان  الناس، فالمسلمون عندما ابتعدوا عن الله عز وجل تمكن التتار  من رقابهم، ولما عادوا إلى الله تحقق النصر الذي اعتبره كثير من المحللين  معجزة حقيقية، وفي الحقيقة أن هذا النصر ليس بمستغرب، فإن النتيجة الطبيعية  لعودة المسلمين إلى الله عز وجل أن يتم نصرهم على أعدائهم.

وتبين  المسلمون أيضاً بعد موقعة عين جالوت أن الحرب دينية في المقام الأول، فقد  تحالف كثير من النصارى كما رأينا مع التتار أكثر من مرة، مع أن مصالحهم على  المستوى البعيد كان مع المسلمين وليس مع التتار، فالتتار لا عهد لهم،  بينما يحترم المسلمون عهودهم جداً؛ لأن هذا الاحترام للعهود أصل من الأصول  في دين الإسلام، وواقع المسلمين يشهد بذلك في معظم فترات التاريخ،  والمخالفات الإسلامية للعهود قليلة جداً في التاريخ، ومع ذلك آثر النصارى  أن يتحالفوا مع التتار ضد المسلمين،
ولذلك  استقر في نفوس المسلمين تماماً بعد انتصار عين جالوت، أن الحروب التي دارت  بينهم وبين التتار والنصارى لم تكن حروب مصالح فقط، كما يصورها كثير من  الغربيين والعلمانيين على أن المحرك الرئيسي للحروب أبداً هو الاقتصاد،
أو  يجعلون الأغراض العسكرية أو الإستراتيجية هي الهدف الأساسي، فنحن لم نر  هذا في قصتنا هذه، بل رأينا في هذه القصة الواقعية أن الدين هو المحرك  الأساسي للنصارى في حرب المسلمين، وكان له كذلك أكبر أثر في تحريك المسلمين  أنفسهم لحرب التتار والنصارى في هذه الموقعة الخالدة، والله عز وجل نبهنا  إلى ذلك في كتابه مراراً أكثر من مرة، قال سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: {وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ} [البقرة:120].
فجعل الرضا عندهم مقروناً باتباع الملة، وليس مقروناً ببقاء المصالح.
وكذلك قال ربنا في كتابه الكريم: {وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا} [البقرة:217].

فوضح أن القتال سيستمر حتماً إلى أن يترك المسلمون دينهم، وأما قبل ذلك فالحرب لن تتوقف، ولن يكتفي اليهود والنصارى والتتار والمشركون والهندوس في أي وقت من أوقات الدنيا  بالسيطرة على الديار والأموال والبترول والناس وغير ذلك أبداً، فسيظل  الهدف الأسمى لهؤلاء هو السيطرة على الدين الإسلامي، أو إن شئت فقل: محو  الدين الإسلامي.

وما نراه الآن من متابعة  لكل الحركات الإسلامية والتوجهات الدينية، ومحاولات تغيير مناهج المسلمين  الدراسية، وحرب في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، كل هذا ما هو إلا صور للتعبير  عن شدة الكراهية لبقاء الدين، وليس لبقاء القوة أو الحدود، فالمعركة في  أصلها هي معركة وجود أساساً، فهم لا يقبلون بوجود الدين الإسلامي على وجه  الأرض، ولذلك فالحرب لن تنتهي أبداً؛ لأن دين الإسلام لن ينتهي أبداً بإذن  الله.

وهكذا لا يصلح كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك  مراراً أن يكون السلام خياراً إستراتيجياً أبدياً مهما تغيرت الظروف، وأنت  إن تنازلت عن كل شيء في مقابل السلام، فهم لن يقبلوا إلا أن تتنازل عن  الدين بوضوح.
*إذاً:* فقه المسلمون بعد موقعة عين جالوت  أن الصراع ديني في المقام الأول، ومن ثم إذا أردت أن تنتصر في هذا الصراع  الديني فلابد أن تكون مستمسكاً تماماً بهذا الدين.

كان هذا هو الأثر الأول الخالد والهام جداً من موقعة عين جالوت الخالدة، وهو عودة المسلمين إلى الله عز وجل عودة كاملة، ليس في مصر  والشام فقط، بل وفي كثير من بقاع العالم الإسلامي آنذاك، ولمدة عشرات  السنين بعد ذلك، فالحقيقة وضحت تماماً أمام أعين الناس، فما لم تكن  مستمسكاً بالدين فلا تبحث عن النصر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

القضاء على التتار في بلاد الشام وعودة الهيبة (130)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*الأثر الثالث:* عودة الهيبة للأمة الإسلامية بعد غياب  دام أكثر من ستين سنة، فبعد أن كانت الأمة الإسلامية في أواخر القرن السادس  الهجري في درجة عظيمة جداً من درجات النصر والفخر والسيادة، وذلك بعد  انتصاري حطين في المشرق في فلسطين، والأرك في المغرب في الأندلس، حدث بعد ذلك انكسار شديد في حالة الأمة الإسلامية، وضاعت هيبتها،
حتى  بدأت الكلاب تنهش في جسدها، والأفاعي تجول بأرضها، ولكن بعد عين جالوت  ألقي الجلال والمهابة على الأمة الإسلامية، حتى إن هولاكو الذي كان يستقر  في تبريز في فارس، ومعه عدد ضخم جدًا من القوات التترية لم يفكر في إعادة  احتلال بلاد الشام  مرة أخرى، بل أقصى ما فعله هو إرسال حملة انتقامية أغارت على حلب، وسفكت  دماء بعض أهلها كنوع من إثبات الوجود، والانتقام لقائده الشهير كتبغانوين،  لكن هيبة الأمة الإسلامية وقرت في صدره، فلم يشأ أن يلقي بجيشه في مهلكة  جديدة، وما فكر مرة ثانية في احتلال الشام، وهيبة الأمة لا تعود إلا بعين  جالوت أو أشباهها، وصدق الخليفة الراشد العظيم عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه  حين قال: إن الله ليزع بالسلطان ما لا يزع بالقرآن.
*الأثر الرابع من آثار عين جالوت:* فناء قوة التتار  العسكرية في منطقة الشام وتركيا وفلسطين كما فصلنا، ولم يسمع عن التتار في  هذه المنطقة لمدة عشرات السنين بعد ذلك، فقد اختفى القهر والظلم والبطش  والتشريد، وأمن الناس على أرواحهم وأموالهم وأرضهم وأعراضهم،
ولم  يروع الناس أحد في هذه المناطق إلا بعد عين جالوت بأكثر من مائة وأربعين  عاماً، حين دخل السفاح التتري الجديد تيمورلنك بلاد الشام، فاجتاح حلب  ودمشق سنة (804) هجرية، وهذا الكلام إن شاء الله سنتكلم عليه بالتفصيل عند  الحديث عن دولة المماليك في مجموعة خاصة بها من المحاضرات، وعند الحديث  أيضاً عن الخلافة العثمانية العظيمة، ولكن ما يهمنا في هذا المجال هو أن  موقعة عين جالوت الخالدة أمنت المسلمين (146) سنة كاملة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**إعطاء الشرعية لدولة المماليك (131)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*الأثر الخامس لموقعة عين جالوت:*  إعطاء شهادة الميلاد الحقيقية لدولة المماليك العظيمة، فقد حملت هذه الدولة  العظيمة راية الإسلام لمدة (270) سنة، وقد كانت بداية حكم المماليك منذ  سنة (648) هجرية عند ولاية شجرة الدر، أي: قبل موقعة عين جالوت بعشر سنوات،  ثم زوجها الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك المملوكي،
ولكن  عين جالوت هي التي أعطت الشرعية أمام جميع المسلمين لدولة المماليك، فقد  حقق المماليك في غضون عشر سنوات انتصارين هائلين على أعداء الإسلام:  الانتصار الأول: انتصار المنصورة وفارسكور على جيوش الصليبيين بقيادة لويس  التاسع ملك فرنسا.
الانتصار الثاني: انتصار عين جالوت، ولئن كانت  القيادة العامة لجيش المسلمين في موقعة المنصورة ثم في موقعة فارسكور قيادة  أيوبية، فإن الجيش كان معتمداً في الأساس على المماليك، أما في عين جالوت  فالانتصار كان مملوكياً خالصاً، فكانت القيادة مملوكية والجيش مملوكي،  ولذلك شعر الجميع أن هؤلاء المماليك هم أقدر الناس على قيادة الأمة، فسلموا  لهم.

وهكذا نشأت الدولة المملوكية، وحملت على عاتقها صد هجمات أعداء الله عز وجل من تتار أو صليبيين، وكانت دولة جهادية في معظم فتراتها.
ومع  أن دولة المماليك حاولت أن تضفي شرعية على وجودها بصورة أكبر بعد ذلك حين  استضافت أبناء بني العباس في القاهرة ابتداءً من سنة (659) هجرية بعد سنة  من عين جالوت مباشرة، وفي عهد الظاهر بيبرس رحمه الله، إلا أن دولة  المماليك لم تكن تمثل الخلافة الحقيقية للمسلمين؛ لأنها لم تكن في أقصى  اتساعها تسيطر إلا على أجزاء محدودة من العالم الإسلامي، فكانت تسيطر على مصر  والشام والحجاز واليمن وأجزاء من العراق وأجزاء من ليبيا، وأما بقية  العالم الإسلامي فكان موزعاً بين طوائف شتى، ولم يجد المسلمون معنى الخلافة  الحقيقية الجامعة لكل المسلمين، إلا بعد قيام الخلافة العثمانية العظيمة  التي أعادت جمع المسلمين بعد سنوات من التفرق.

وعلى  العموم فدولة المماليك كانت أقوى دول المسلمين في فترة وجودها، وكانت  أكثرها جدية، وأعظمها هيبة، ولذلك كثيراً ما يطلق المؤرخون على العهد الذي  عاش فيه المماليك العهد المملوكي، متجاهلين بذلك كثيراً من الممالك والدول  الصغيرة التي عاشت إلى جوار دولة المماليك.
*إذاً:*  فدولة المماليك ولدت ميلاداً حقيقياً بعد عين جالوت، وحملت راية الإسلام  حوالي (270) سنة، إلى أن جاءت الخلافة العثمانية الكبرى، لتحمل راية  المسلمين بقوة بعد دولة المماليك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**توحد مصر والشام و انتهاء حكم الأيوبيين (132)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


*الأثر السادس وهو أثر في منتهى الأهمية:* عودة الوحدة العظيمة بين مصر والشام، حيث كونت تحالفاً إستراتيجياً صلباً مثّل حاجزَ صدٍ رائع ضد الهجمات الأجنبية، فمصر والشام بما فيها فلسطين يمثلان قلب العالم الإسلامي إستراتيجياً وسياسياً وجغرافياً وثقافياً وتاريخياً،
واتحادهما  يمثل عامل أمان كبير جداً لكل المنطقة، كما أنه يقلل كثيراً من أطماع  الطامعين في العالم الإسلامي، ومعظم أعداء الإسلام يركزون تفكيرهم على  منطقة مصر والشام، وذلك لأسباب دينية واقتصادية وعسكرية وغيرها، ومن هذا  يتضح لنا أنه لا نجاة لهذه المنطقة إلا بوحدة شاملة بين كل الشام، بما فيه سوريا وفلسطين والأردن ولبنان وبين مصر؛ ليكوّنا كياناً واحداً،
وهذا  هو ما فعلته دولة المماليك الناشئة، وفعله من قبل نور الدين محمود وصلاح  الدين الأيوبي رحمهما الله، وفعلته بعد ذلك الخلافة العثمانية القوية، وصدق  الله عز وجل إذ يقول في كتابه: {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا} [آل عمران:103].

وقد  شاهدنا في كل لحظات التقدم والتفوق في تاريخ المسلمين الوحدة بين  المسلمين، وبالذات بين منطقة مصر والشام.الأثر السابع وهو أثر ملحوظ جداً:  اختفى معظم الأمراء الأيوبيين، الذين كانوا أقزاماً في ذلك الزمن الذي لا  يعيش فيه إلا العمالقة، والذين فرطوا تماماً في حمل الأمانة الثقيلة التي  خلفها لهم جدهم العظيم صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله، ولم يكن لهم من هم  إلا الصراع على السلطة وجمع المال وتوريث الأبناء،
وعاشوا حياتهم في  مؤامرات ومكائد، وداسوا على كل الفضائل والمكارم في صراعاتهم، حتى اشتهر  بينهم موالاة النصارى تارة، والتتار تارة أخرى، بل واستعانوا بهم في حرب  إخوانهم من المسلمين، وأحياناً في حرب إخوانهم الأشقاء، وظلّ هؤلاء الأقزام  يُذيقون شعوبهم الألم والظلم والقهر والخيانة، ويقاومون أي مشروع للوحدة  تحت راية واحدة؛ لأن كل واحد منهم يريد الحكم لنفسه، وظلوا يقاومون الحكم  المملوكي في مصر سنوات طويلة، ويتعاونون مع الصليبيين لإسقاطه، إلى أن حدثت  موقعة عين جالوت الخالدة، فكشفت هذه الزعامات الوهمية الفارغة أمام شعوبها  وسقطت، وعرف كل زعيم منهم قدره الحقيقي، ورضي بما يناسب حجمه، فإما أن  يرضى بإمارة بسيطة تحت حكم قطز العظيم رحمه الله كما رضي بذلك الأشرف  الأيوبي كما فصلنا منذ قليل، وإما أن ينخلع من مكانه ويترك المكان للأقوياء  العظماء، فقد حفظت عين جالوت الأمة وحمتها من أعدائها التتار، وحمتها كذلك من شر أبنائها، من أمثال هذه الزعامات الفارغة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

تحرير بلاد الشام من الإمارات الصليبية (133)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*الأثر الثامن:* وهو في منتهى  الأهمية، ويحتاج إلى تفصيل طويل، وسنتكلم عليه إن شاء الله عند الحديث عن  الحروب الصليبية في مجموعة أخرى من المحاضرات، وهذا الأثر هو نتيجة الوحدة  بين مصر  والشام، واختفاء الأمراء الأيوبيين الأقزام من على الساحة، وظهور الدولة  المملوكية القوية، والطبيعة الجهادية لدولة المماليك، والنشأة الإسلامية  والحمية الدينية والفقه العالي الرفيع لهذه الدولة،
حدث أمر هائل عظيم، فقد أخذ المماليك على عاتقهم بعد عين جالوت: مهمة تحرير بلاد الشام  وفلسطين من الإمارات الصليبية التي ظلت تحكم هذه المناطق منذ سنة (491) من  الهجرة، أي: مدة (166) سنة، وهذه الإمارات الصليبية كانت قد عاشت وتمركزت  في هذه المناطق في الشام وفلسطين ولبنان وسوريا وتركيا، ولكن بعد عين جالوت  بدأ المسلمون يتفرغون لهذه الإمارات الصليبية، ومع أن عماد الدين زنكي  ونور الدين محمود وصلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمهم الله قد بذلوا جميعاً جهوداً  مضنية لتحرير هذه المناطق إلا أنه بقي كثير منها لم يحرر، كما فرط أبناؤهم  في بعض الولايات المحررة، فتنازلوا عنها من جديد للصليبيين.

ولذلك  فبعد عين جالوت وبعد استقرار المماليك في الحكم بدءوا يوجهون جيوشهم  الواحد تلو الآخر لتحرير هذه البلاد الإسلامية العظيمة في كل هذه المناطق.
فبدأ  الظاهر بيبرس رحمه الله الذي تولى الإمارة بعد قطز رحمه الله منذ سنة  (659) من الهجرة يعني: بعد عين جالوت بشهور قليلة في إرسال الحملات الواحدة  تلو الأخرى لتحرير هذه الإمارات الصليبية، وبعد جهاد مضن بدأت الإمارات  الصليبية في التساقط في أيدي المسلمين في سنة (664) هـ، -يعني: بعد عين  جالوت بخمس سنوات، وحرر المسلمون عدة مدن فلسطينية، فقد حرروا قيسارية  وحيفا وحصن أرسوف، وفي سنة سنة (665) حررت صفد في الشمال الشرقي لفلسطين،  وبينما كان الظاهر بيبرس رحمه الله يحرر هذه البلاد في فلسطين  كان سيف الدين قلاوون رحمه الله أحد أعظم قواده يحرر قليقية في تركيا، وهي  مدينة من أعظم المدن في تركيا، وهي إمارة صليبية قديمة، وانتصر هناك على  قوات الأرمن النصرانية بقيادة الملك هيثوم، الذي تحالف مع هولاكو في إسقاط  بغداد ثم إسقاط الشام، وجمع سيف الدين قلاوون غنائم لا تحصى، وأسر من  الصليبيين ونصارى الأرمن أربعين ألفاً.

وفي  سنة (665) هجرية، وسنة (666) هجرية حرر الظاهر بيبرس يافا، وفي سنة  (667هـ) حررت أنطاكيا وهزم الأمير بوهمند الذي أيضاً كان متحالفاً مع التتار  في إسقاط الشام وفي حرب المسلمين هناك، وكانت أنطاكيا أول مملكة صليبية في  بلاد المسلمين، فقد احتلت سنة (491) هجرية، وكانت أغنى الإمارات، حتى إن  غنائمها من الذهب والفضة كانت توزع على الفاتحين بالمكيال وليس بالعدد من  كثرتها، ولم يبق عند وفاة الظاهر بيبرس رحمه الله من المدن الإسلامية  المحتلة إلا القليل، مثل عكا، وكانت أقوى المدن المحتلة، وبعض المدن في سوريا ولبنان مثل: صور وصيدا وبيروت وطرطوس واللاذقية في سوريا.

وفي سنة (684) من الهجرة حررت طرابلس، يعني: بعد عين جالوت بست وعشرين سنة على يد السلطان المملوكي المنصور قلاوون.
ثم  خلفه بعد ذلك ابنه السلطان العظيم جداً الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون رحمه الله،  وهو من أعظم سلاطين المسلمين، وقد أخذ على عاتقه تحرير كل الممالك الصليبية  المتبقية، فحررت عكا الحصينة سنة (690) هجرية، يعني: بعد حوالي قرنين  كاملين من الاحتلال الصليبي، وبعد فشل كل أمراء المسلمين السابقين على مدى  هذين القرنين بتحريرها، وبفتح عكا سقطت أعظم معاقل الصليبيين في الشام،  وبعدها بقليل حررت صيدا وصور وبيروت وجبيل وطرطوس واللاذقية، وبذلك انتهى  الوجود الصليبي تماماً من الشام بعد اثنين وثلاثين سنة من موقعة عين جالوت،  مما يجعل كل هذا التحرير أثراً مباشراً من آثار عين جالوت، فما أعظم تلك  الموقعة التي أعزت الإسلام بهذه الصورة العجيبة، وفي غضون سنوات قليلة!  وهناك تفاصيل في غاية الأهمية والروعة في تحرير كل هذه المدن والإمارات،  وسنأتي لها إن شاء الله عند الحديث عن الحروب الصليبية في مجموعة خاصة بها  بإذن الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت
**
**إسلام الكثير من التتار (134)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


*الأثر التاسع:* ارتفاع قيمة مدينة  القاهرة العاصمة المصرية بعد انتصار عين جالوت وبعد قيام دولة المماليك،  فقد كانت دولة المماليك أعظم دولة في المنطقة في ذلك الزمن، وقد رفع هذا  جداً من قيمة مدينة القاهرة، وبالذات بعد التدمير الذي لحق ببغداد سنة  (656) من الهجرة، وبعد سقوط قرطبة سنة (636) من الهجرة، فلم يبق من عواصم العلم والقوة والبأس في بلاد المسلمين إلا مدينة القاهرة، إنها أصبحت أعظم هذه المدن، فقد أصبحت قبلة العلماء  والأدباء، ونشطت الحركة العلمية جداً فيها، وعظم جداً دور الأزهر، وأصبح  ولا يزال بفضل الله من أعظم جامعات العالم الإسلامي، وحمل لواء الدفاع عن  الدين، ونشر الدعوة،  وحمل لواء الجهر بالحق عند السلاطين والمطالبة بالحقوق، وتزعم الحركات  الجهادية القوية ليس في زمان دولة المماليك فقط، بل حتى في الأزمان التي  تلتهم كذلك وإلى زماننا، وبذلك توارثت الأجيال في هذه المدينة العريقة  القاهرة الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل، وتوارثت الصحوة الإسلامية، وحمل هم  المسلمين ليس في مصر وحدها، بل في العالم أجمع.
*الأثر العاشر والأخير:* وهو من أعجب الآثار وأعظمها: عندما رأى كثير من التتار  دين الإسلام عن قرب، وقرءوا عن أصوله وقواعده وتشريعاته، وعلموا آدابه  وفضائله، ورأوا أخلاقه ومبادئه، أعجبوا به إعجاباً شديداً، فقد كانوا كعامة  البشر يعانون من فراغ ديني هائل، ولم يكن عندهم الياسق، وكان مؤلفاً من  مختلف الأديان مع بعض الاختراعات التي عملها جنكيز خان، فكانوا يعانون من  فراغ ديني هائل، وليس هناك تشريع يقترب أو يحاول الاقتراب من دين الإسلام،  ومن اهتم به وبحث فيه فلابد أن يرتبط به إن كان صادقاً في بحثه، وباحثاً عن  الحقيقة فعلاً.

فبدأ بعض التتار يؤمنون بدين الإسلام، ثم شاء الله عز وجل أن يدخل الإيمان  في قلب أحد زعماء القبيلة الذهبية التي هي أحد الفروع الكبيرة جداً في  قبائل التتار، وهذا الزعيم هو ابن عم هولاكو مباشرة وأخو باتو قائد التتار  المشهور الذي تكلمنا عليه أيام فتح أوروبا، وتلقب هذا الزعيم بعد إسلامه  باسم بركة، وتولى زعامة القبيلة الذهبية سنة (652) من الهجرة،
يعني:  قبل عين جالوت بست سنوات، وكانت المنطقة التي يحكمها تعتبر شبه مستقلة عن  دولة التتار، وهي المنطقة الواقعة شمال بحر قزوين، في جنوب الاتحاد  السوفييتي، وبدخول هذا الرجل في الإسلام دخلت أعداد كبيرة من قبيلته في  الإسلام، وهذا أمر في منتهى الغرابة؛ لأن هذا كان قبل عين جالوت بست سنوات،  فمن الغريب جداً أن التتار الأقوياء يدخلون في دين الضعفاء، فالتتار في  ذلك الوقت  كانوا يتحكمون في رقاب المسلمين، والمسلمون يهزمون في كل مواقعهم، وهي من  المرات القليلة جداً في التاريخ أن يدخل الغازي في دين من يغزوه، والقوي في  دين الضعيف، ولكن هذا دين الإسلام، الذي يخاطب الفطرة البشرية، وهذا يعزز  المسئولية على أكتاف الدعاة أن يصلوا بهذا الدين إلى غيرهم من أهل الأرض  جميعاً، فإن من وصل إليه الدين صحيحاً نقياً فإنه يرجى إسلامه بإذن الله  مهما كان معادياً للإسلام في بدء حياته.

ثم  بعد موقعة عين جالوت تزايد جداً عدد المسلمين في القبيلة الذهبية، حتى  أصبح كل أهلها من المسلمين، فقد أثرت فيهم القوة والانتصار، وتحالفوا مع  الظاهر بيبرس ضد هولاكو، ولهم مع هولاكو حروب متكررة طويلة جداً.
والجدير  بالذكر في هذا المقام أن نذكر أن هناك بقايا من هذه القبيلة الذهبية ما  زالت موجودة إلى الآن، وهي: عبارة عن بعض الإمارات الإسلامية مثل: إمارة  قازان، وإمارة القرم، وإمارة استراخان، وإمارة النوغاي، وإمارة خوارزم، وكل  هذه الإمارات ما زالت إلى الآن محتلة من روسيا، ولم تحرر حتى بعد أن تفكك  الاتحاد السوفييتي وسقط، ولا يعلم بها أحد.

ونسأل الله عز وجل لها ولسائر بلاد المسلمين التحرر الكامل والسيادة المطلقة على أراضيها.
ولاشك  أن هناك آثاراً أخرى كثيرة لهذه الموقعة الخالدة، والأمر بين يدي الباحثين  والدارسين لدراستها، فموقعة عين جالوت من أعظم المواقع في تاريخ الأرض.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**أسباب النصر في عين جالوت (135)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


لا يفوتنا في هذا المقام أن نقف ونتدبر في أسباب هذا النصر العظيم في عين جالوت، وهي وقفة في غاية الأهمية.
تكلمنا  بالتفصيل في محاضرة سابقة على خطوات قطز رحمه الله في إعداد الأمة، وفي  إعداد الجيش المنتصر، ونعيد في إيجاز شديد بعض الأسباب التي أخذ بها قطز  ونجملها في هذا الحديث الآتي:
*السبب الأول وهو أعظم الأسباب:* الإيمان  بالله عز وجل، والاعتقاد الجازم بأن النصر لا يكون إلا من عند الله عز  وجل؛ ولذلك اهتم قطز رحمه الله بالناحية الإيمانية عند الجيش والأمة، وعظم  جداً دور العلماء، وحفز على حرب التتار  من منطلق إسلامي، وليس من منطلق قومي أو عنصري، ولخص ذلك في عين جالوت  بكلمته الموفقة: واإسلاماه! ولم يقل: وامصراه! أو واملكاه! أو واعروبتاه!  فقد كانت الغاية واضحة جداً عند قطز رحمه الله، وكانت هويته إسلامية  تماماً، فوضوح الرؤية ونقاء الهوية كان سبباً مباشراً من أسباب النصر، بل  هو أعظمها على الإطلاق.
وقد ظهر لنا بوضوح رسوخ هذا الأمر في نفس قطز  رحمه الله عندما لجأ إلى الله عز وجل عند الأزمة الخطيرة في عين جالوت، حيث  وقف متضرعاً يناجي ربه ويقول: يا الله! انصر عبدك قطز على التتار.
فالدعاء هو العبادة، وهو اعتراف من العبد بعبوديته لله عز وجل، وإعلان صريح من العبد أنه محتاج لرب العالمين.
وكان  قطز رحمه الله يدرك في كل خطوة من خطوات إعداده أنه لن يفلح إلا إذا أراد  الله عز وجل ذلك، ولابد أن يطلب من الله عز وجل باستمرار وبإلحاح وبخشوع  وبتضرع أن ينصر الإسلام والمسلمين، فلم ينسب قطز رحمه الله النصر لنفسه ولو  مرة واحدة، بل كان دائماً ينسبه إلى الله عز وجل؛ لأنه يعلم أنه قد طلب  النصر من الله عز وجل كثيراً، وأن الله عز وجل قد تفضل وتكرم عليه وعلى  المؤمنين بالنصر والتوفيق، فلله تعالى المنة والفضل.
*السبب الثاني وهو أيضاً هام جداً:* الوحدة بين المسلمين، فالأمة المتفرقة لا تنصر، وقد حرص قطز رحمه الله منذ اليوم الأول لارتقائه عرش مصر أن يوحد المسلمين قدر ما يستطيع، فقد عفا عن المماليك البحرية وجمعهم مع المماليك المعزية، وراسل ملوك الشام  الأيوبيين، وتقرب منهم، وضمهم إلى قواته، مع كونهم قد حاربوه قبل ذلك سنين  طويلة، وضم الجنود الشامية والخوارزمية والمتطوعين إلى جيشه بغض النظر عن  أصولهم وأعراقهم، ونجح في تحقيق ما كان يعتقد الكثيرون أنه من المستحيل،  وهو الوحدة بين المسلمين.
*السبب الثالث:* إذكاء روح الجهاد  في الأمة، فقد تيقن قطز رحمه الله أن أهم السبل لاستعادة حقوق المسلمين هو  الجهاد، وأنه وإن كان الإسلام دين السلام إلا أنه دين الجهاد والقوة  والكرامة والعزة كذلك، وأدرك رحمه الله أن اختيار الحرب أحياناً يكون هو  الاختيار الشريف الوحيد.
*السبب الرابع:* الإعداد  الجيد للمعركة، فقد أخذ قطز رحمه الله بكل الأسباب المادية لتقوية جيشه، من  إعداد للسلاح، وتدريب للجنود، وترتيب للصفوف، ووضع الخطة المناسبة،  واختيار المكان المناسب، وعقد الأحلاف الدبلوماسية المناسبة، وتهيئة الجو  على أفضل ما يكون، ويكفي أن نذكر هنا بالصورة الجميلة البهية الرائعة التي  كانت عليها جيوش المماليك في عين جالوت، وكأنها تتجه إلى عرض عسكري، وليس  إلى معركة ضارية، ومن لم يعد العدة فلا شك أنه واهم، وليس هذا مخالفاً لشرع  الله عز وجل، ولا مضاداً بأي صورة من الصور للتوكل على الله عز وجل؛  فالتوكل: هو الأخذ بالأسباب كاملة، واللجوء إلى الله عز وجل لجوءاً كاملاً  كذلك.
*السبب الخامس:* القدوة التي ضربها قطز رحمه  الله لجنوده ولأمته في كل الأعمال، وتربية القدوة أفضل بآلاف المرات من  تربية الخطب والمقالات. وقد كان قطز رحمه الله قدوة في كل شيء، فقد كان  قدوة في أخلاقه وفي نظافة يده وفي جهاده وفي إيمانه وفي عفوه، وفي كل شيء.
فلم يشعر الجنود أبداً بأنهم غرباء عن قطز، فقد نزل رحمه الله بنفسه إلى خندق الجنود وقاتل معهم، فكان حتماً أن يقاتلوا معه.
*السبب السادس:* عدم  موالاة أعداء الأمة، فلم يوال قطز رحمه الله التتار أبداً مع فارق القوة  والإعداد بينهما، كما لم يوال أمراء النصارى في الشام أبداً مع احتياجه  لذلك، وقد سقط الكثير من الزعماء قبله في مستنقع الموالاة للكفار، وكان  منطلقهم في ذلك أن يجنبوا أنفسهم أساساً ثم شعوبهم كما يدَّعون ويلات  الحروب، فارتكبوا خطأً شرعياً شنيعاً، بل أخطاءً مركبة، فتجنب الجهاد مع  الحاجة إليه خطأ، وتربية الشعب على الخنوع لأعدائه هذا خطأ آخر، وموالاة  العدو واعتباره صديقاً خطأ ثالث.
وأما قطز رحمه الله فقد كان واضح  الرؤية، وقد تحقق له هذا الوضوح في الرؤية بفضل تمسكه بشرع الله عز وجل،  فلم يوال كافراً أبداً على حساب المسلمين.
*السبب السابع:* بث روح الأمل في الجيش والأمة.
فالأمة المحبطة من المستحيل أن تنتصر، فالإحباط والقنوط واليأس ليست أبداً من صفات المؤمنين، {إِنَّهُ لا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الكَافِرُونَ}  [يوسف:87]، فعمل قطز رحمه الله على رفع الروح المعنوية للجيش وللأمة، ووضح  لهم أن نصر الله عز وجل للأمة التي سارت في طريقه عز وجل ليس أمراً  محتملاً، بل هو أمر مؤكد يقيني، وهو أمر عقائدي كتبه الله، {كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَا وَرُسُلِي إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ} [المجادلة:21].
*السبب الثامن من أسباب النصر في عين جالوت:* الشورى  الحقيقية التي سار على هداها قطز رحمه الله في كل خطواته تقريباً، وأقصد  بالشورى الحقيقية الشورى التي تسعى حقيقة للوصول إلى أفضل الآراء، لا التي  تسعى إلى تثبيت وتدعيم وتأكيد رأي الزعيم، والشورى أصل من أصول الحكم في  الإسلام، وليست أمراً تجميلياً أو تكميلياً، ولا يصلح لأمة تريد النهوض أن  تهمل هذا الأمر الأصولي في الإسلام.
*السبب التاسع:* توسيد الأمر إلى أهله، فقد ولى قطز رحمه الله أولئك الذين يتصفون بصفتين رئيسيتين وهما: الكفاءة، والأمانة، {إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ}   [القصص:26]، أي: القوي في مجال عمله، المتفوق على أقرانه، السابق لهم  المتقن لعمله المبدع فيه، والأمين الذي لا يضيع حق الله ولا حق العباد، ولا  حق الأمة، ولا حق نفسه، فقد ولى قطز رحمه الله فارس الدين أقطاي الصغير  رئاسة الجيش مع كونه من المماليك البحرية، وولى ركن الدين بيبرس على مقدمة  جيش المسلمين في عين جالوت، مع كونه منافساً له، وصاحب تاريخ وقوة، وزعيماً  للمماليك البحرية، وكذلك ولى رحمه الله أمراء الشام على بلادهم، ولم يول  أصحابه وأقاربه، ومن كان على هذه الصورة فلابد أن ينصر، فمن حفظ الأمانة  فلابد أن يحفظه رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى.
*السبب العاشر وهو من أهم أسباب النصر:* الزهد في الدنيا، وما فشل الزعماء الوهميون سواءً في زمان قطز، أو في زماننا، أو إلى يوم القيامة إلا بغرقهم في الدنيا وانغماسهم فيها، وما ظلموا شعوبهم، ووالوا أعداءهم إلا جرياً وراء المادة وسعياً وراء الدنيا.
وقد  رأينا في هذه السلسلة الذين تعلقوا بالدنيا كيف كانت حياتهم وطموحاتهم  وأحلامهم، ثم كيف باعوا أنفسهم وشعوبهم وأخلاقهم، بل وعقيدتهم من أجل أغراض  رخيصة جداً من أغراض الدنيا، ورأينا كيف عاشوا في ذلة ثم ماتوا في ذلة  كذلك، فقد رأينا محمد بن خوارزم، وجلال الدين بن خوارزم، والمستعصم بالله،  وبدر الدين لؤلؤ، والناصر يوسف الأيوبي وغيرهم وغيرهم، كل هؤلاء عاشوا في  ذلة وماتوا في ذلة.

وأما قطز رحمه الله فقد فطن إلى هذا المرض  الذي ابتلي به هؤلاء الضعفاء فزهد فيه وتجنبه، وعلم أن متاع الدنيا مهما  زاد فهو قليل، وأن نعيمها مهما كان له بريق فهو زائل ومنقطع، فلذلك لم يفتن  بالدنيا لحظة، ولم يطمع فيها قيد أنملة، بل حرص على أن يبيع دنياه كلها،  ويشتري الجنة،  فترك المال الغزير الذي كان تحت يده، ولم يطمع فيه، وباع ما يملك ليجهز  جيوش المسلمين المتجهة لحرب التتار، ولم يطمع في كرسي الحكم, فعرض القيادة  على الناصر يوسف الأيوبي على ضحالة قدره إذا قبل بالوحدة بين مصر والشام،  ولم يطمع رحمه الله في استقرار عائلي أو اجتماعي أو أمن وأمان، بل كرس  حياته للجهاد والقتال على صعوبته وخطورته، بل لم يطمع في طول حياة، فقد خرج  بنفسه وهو الشاب الصغير على رأس الجيوش ليحارب التتار في حرب مهلكة، ولا  شك أنه كان يعلم أنه سيكون أول المطلوبين للقتل، لكنه كان مشتاقاً بصدق إلى  الجهاد، ومتمنياً للموت في سبيل الله، فقد كان زاهداً حقاً في الدنيا، ولم  يتردد لحظة، وكانت حياته تطبيقاً عملياً جداً لكل كلماته؛ لذلك أعطاه الله  عز وجل الدنيا التي فر منها، وأعطاه الكرسي الذي زهد فيه، وأعطاه الغنائم  الهائلة والمال الوفير الذي لم يحرص عليه أبداً، فعاش رحمه الله عزيزاً  شريفاً، رافعاً رأسه، معزاً لدينه، محبوباً من شعبه، مرهوباً من أعدائه.
فرحم الله هذا العلم  الجليل والقائد الفذ قطز الذي تعلمنا منه وما زلنا نتعلم كيف يعيش المسلم  بالقرآن، وكيف تخالط كلمات الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم كل ذرة في  كيانه.
ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يصلح آخرته كما أصلح دنياه، وأن يعزه أمام  الخلائق يوم العرض الأكبر، كما أعزه في عين جالوت، وأن يكتب اسمه في سجل  الصادقين المخلصين المجاهدين، كما كتب اسمه قبل ذلك في سجل الخالدين.
هذه هي أسباب النصر في هذه الموقعة الجليلة.

نسأل  الله عز وجل أن ييسر لنا تحقيقها حتى نرى رجلاً أو رجالاً كـ قطز، وحتى  ننعم بنصر أو انتصارات كعين جالوت، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز.
كما نسأل الله عز وجل أن يفقهنا في سننه، وأن يجعل لنا في التاريخ عبرة، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
{فَسَتَذْكُرُون

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت

**التشابه بين التتار والأمريكان في غزو بغداد (136)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
إن  الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا  ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.
أما بعد: فمع المقالات الأخيرة من مقالات قصة التتار: من البداية إلى عين جالوت.
في  المقال السابقة تحدثنا عن قصة التتار من بدايتها إلى عين جالوت، وذكرنا  فيها تفصيلات وأغفلنا أخرى، وما أغفلناه من هذه التفصيلات لم يكن إلا لضيق الوقت فقط مخافة التطويل، وإلا فالقصة تحتاج أضعاف ذلك الوقت كي تحلل بعناية وتدرس بدقة، ولكن بعد هذه القصة لا بد لنا من وقفة.

نحن  لم نقص هذه القصة لمجرد ذكر ما سبق من تاريخ وأحداث على الأرض، أو لمجرد  التنظير والتحليل دون عمل أو وقفة، بل للعبرة والتفكر والاستفادة، ولقراءة  المستقبل، وما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة! ما أشبه سقوط بغداد تحت أقدام  الأمريكان بسقوطها تحت أقدام التتار! وما أشبه المسلمين أيام التتار بمسلمي  اليوم! وما أشبه حكام المسلمين أيام التتار بحكام المسلمين اليوم! وما  أشبه التتار بالأمريكان! وما أشبه حلفاء التتار بحلفاء الأمريكان! فهي صورة  متكررة في التاريخ بشكل عجيب، والأمثلة على هذه الصورة كثيرة جداً في  التاريخ، ونحن سنحاول ربط هذه القصة بواقعنا، وإذا أردنا أن نتحدث عن صور  أخرى من جوانب التاريخ الإسلامي  بصفة خاصة، أو جوانب التاريخ الإنساني بصفة عامة فسنجد كثيراً من الصور  تتشابه مع واقعنا الآن، وانظروا إلى هذه المقارنة بين سقوط بغداد الأول  وسقوطها الثاني.

ظهر التتار فجأة على مسرح الأحداث تماماً كما  ظهر الأمريكان، فأمة التتار أمة بلا تاريخ، قامت على السلب والنهب، وقتلوا  الملايين من الأبرياء؛ ليقيموا دولتهم على جماجم البشر، ولتسقى حضارتهم إن  كانت هذه حضارة بدماء الملايين المظلومين، وكذلك فعل الأمريكان، فقد قتلوا  مئات الألوف بل الملايين من الهنود الحمر؛ لكي يقيموا لهم دولة، ونهبوا  ثروات غيرهم، وأقاموا ما يسمونه أيضاً بحضارتهم على أشلاء وجماجم سكان  البلاد الأصليين، ومرت الأيام وصار الأمريكان قطباً أوحداً في الأرض تماماً  كما صار التتار، ولم يقبلوا بالآخر أبداً، ورسخوا الظلم والبطش والقهر في الأرض مع ادعائهم المستمر أنهم ما جاءوا إلا لنشر العدل والحرية والأمان للشعوب، وهكذا فعل التتار.

وما  أشبه طاولة مفاوضات التتار بطاولة مفاوضات الأمريكان، فهم يعطون عهوداً  ولا ضمير، ومواثيق ولا أمان، وكلمات جوفاء تطلق في الهواء لتسكين الشعوب  وخداعهم إلى حين، وعزمهم مبيت قبل التعهد على نقض العهود، والنية معقودة  قبل اللقاء على الطعن في الظهر، وقد دخل الأمريكان بلاد المسلمين بحجج  واهية كما دخلها التتار بحجج واهية، ولم يحتاجوا أبداً إلى دليل دامغ أو  إلى حجة ساطعة، بل كلها أوهام في أوهام، وادعاءات في ادعاءات، فهم تارة  يدعون محاربة الإرهاب، وتارة ترسيخ الديمقراطية، وتارة تحرير الشعوب، وتارة  البحث عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل، وتارة البحث عن زعيم هنا أو هناك، وهكذا،  فهم يريدون أي سبب ليدخلوا من ورائه؛ لأنهم حتماً سيدخلون.

وحارب  الأمريكان في بلاد المسلمين حروباً كحروب التتار، وكانت حروبهم بلا قلب،  لا تفرق بين مدني ومحارب أبداً، ولا بين رجل وامرأة، ولا بين طفل أو شاب أو  شيخ كبير، واستولى الأمريكان على ثروات المسلمين تماماً كما فعل التتار،  وإلا فما الفارق بين البترول، وبين الذهب والفضة، وما الفارق بين تغيير  المناهج وتبديلها وتزييفها، وبين إغراق مكتبة بغداد وطمس كل ما هو إسلامي،  فكلاهما يتميزان بروح همجية لا تقبل الحضارة، وكأن الله عز وجل أراد أن  يطابق بين أفعال الأمريكان وأفعال التتار، فجعل خطوات الأمريكان في إسقاط  بغداد شديدة الشبه بخطوات التتار، فكما تمركز التتار أولاً في أفغانستان  كذلك تمركز الأمريكان في أفغانستان، وكما تحالف بدر الدين لؤلؤ زعيم  الأكراد في شمال العراق مع التتار، كذلك تحالف أكراد الشمال العراقي مع  الأمريكان.

وكما فتح كيكاوس الثاني وقلج أرسلان الرابع المجال  الأرضي التركي لقوات التتار، فتح الأتراك الآن المجال الجوي التركي، وليس  هناك فرق بين المجال الأرضي والمجال الجوي.
وكما اخترقت الجيوش التترية  أراضي المسلمين دون مقاومة لتصل إلى العراق، كذلك اخترقت جيوش الأمريكان  أراضي المسلمين الآن، وليس فقط بدون مقاومة، ولكن بترحيب عال وباستقبال  حار، فما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة.

وكما فكر التتار في التعاون مع الشيعة  في العراق فكر الأمريكان في ذلك، وكما استغل التتار بعض المنافقين من  المسلمين لبث الحرب الإعلامية التي تحط من نفسيات المسلمين وتلقي الرعب في  قلوبهم، قام الأمريكان بنفس الشيء، حتى رأينا الصحف القومية في البلاد  الإسلامية تتحدث عن تدريبات وتسليحات وإمكانيات الأمريكان، وتوسع الفجوة،   يتشابه أعداء الأمة في خططهم وبرامجهم وأساليبهم في غزوهم للأمة الإسلامية،  ويساعدهم على ذلك ضعف الأمة، بالإضافة إلى الأمراض التي تنتشر فيها، فلا  بد من معالجة أمراضها معالجة جادة، والتمسك بأسباب النصر وتحقيقها، ليتحقق  النصر الموعود.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت**

الأسباب والأمراض التي تؤدي إلى هزيمة المسلمين (137)
*

* راغب السرجاني 
*


كل هذا الشبه بين التتار  والأمريكان لا يخيفني ولا يرهبني، فملة الكفر واحدة، وحال الكفار يتشابه  في كل الأزمان، وإنما ما يخيفني حقاً ويرهبني هو تشابه واقع المسلمين اليوم  مع واقعهم أيام التتار، ونحن كما ذكرنا في درس سابق لا نهزم أبداً لقوة  الكفار، سواء كانوا من التتار أو من الفرس أو من الروم أو الروس أو  الأمريكان أو غيرهم، وإنما نهزم لضعفنا في المقام الأول.
افتقر المسلمون  أيام التتار لكل مقومات النصر قبل عين جالوت وقبل أيام قطز رحمه الله،  فكان لا بد من الهزيمة والذل والهوان، وكذلك افتقر المسلمون في زماننا إلى  نفس مقومات النصر، فكانت النتيجة هي العربدة الأمريكية والروسية والهندوسية  واليهودية والصربية في أراضي المسلمين.
إن الأمراض الأخلاقية تفشت في  الأمة الإسلامية أيام التتار، فكانت سبباً في انهيارهم الرهيب أمام التتار،  وهي نفس الأمراض الأخلاقية التي تفشت في أمتنا اليوم.
لذلك لا بد أن  يقف المسلمون وقفة صادقة مع أنفسهم، يفتشون فيها عن أدوائهم الخطيرة،  ويسألون أنفسهم: لماذا يفعل بهم أهل الأرض ما يشاءون مع أن المسلمين يزيدون  على المليار؟ فهذا سؤال لا بد من الإجابة عليه بصدق، ولماذا لا يأبه بنا  أهل الشرق والغرب؟ ولماذا نزع الله عز وجل المهابة منا من قلوب أعدائنا،  وألقى في قلوبنا الوهن والضعف والخور؟ وهذا يحتاج منا أن نراجع التاريخ  والواقع.
تكلمنا في المحاضرات السابقة بصفة عامة عن أسباب النصر أيام  قطز رحمه الله، وهي نفس أسباب النصر في كل معارك المسلمين، بدءاً من أيام  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومروراً بكل الانتصارات الإسلامية وإلى زماننا  الآن، بل وإلى يوم القيامة؛  لأن أسباب النصر من السنن الإلهية التي لا تتغير ولا تتبدل، يقول تعالى:  {وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا} [الأحزاب:62].
والذي يطلع  على أسباب النصر سيدرك بوضوح أن الأمة الإسلامية في زمان انكسارها وضعفها  قد تخلت كثيراً عن هذه الأسباب، وابتليت بالعديد من الأمراض الخطيرة، والتي  هي ببساطة شديدة عكس أسباب النصر التي ذكرناها في الدرس الثامن من هذه  الدروس.
وسنحاول هنا استعراض الأمراض والأسباب التي تعاني منها أمتنا الآن، ثم كيف نتخلص من هذه الأمراض.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت (138)
**
**الأمراض التي تعاني منها أمتنا الآن (1)
*

* راغب السرجاني* 


*عدم وضوح الهوية الإسلامية*
*المرض الأول:* عدم وضوح الهوية الإسلامية، والقاعدة الإسلامية الأصيلة التي وضحت لنا بعد عين جالوت هي: {إِنْ تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ}  [محمد:7]، ونصر الله عز وجل يكون بتطبيق شرعه والالتفاف حول راية إسلامية  واحدة، ولا بد أن تكون الراية إسلامية بوضوح، فلا عنصرية ولا قبلية ولا  قومية.
وأما البعد عن منهج الله عز وجل، وقبول الحلول الشرقية والغربية،  والإعراض عن كتاب الله عز وجل وعن سنة رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  فهذا أصل البلاء وموطن الداء، ولم يتغير المسلمون إلا عندما ظهر من ينادي  بالنداء الجميل العميق: وإسلاماه، كما وضحنا قبل ذلك في أسباب النصر في عين  جالوت، ومهما حاول أي قائد أن يحفز شعبه بغير الإسلام فلن يفلح هو أو أمته  أبداً، فقد أبى الله عز وجل أن ينصرنا إلا إذا ارتبطنا به في الظاهر  والباطن، إذا كان ظاهرنا وباطننا إسلامياً، وسياستنا مسلمة، واقتصادنا  وإعلامنا وقضاؤنا وجيشنا إسلامياً، بوضوح دون تستر ولا معارضة ولا خوف ولا  وجل، فليس هناك ما نستحي منه، بل الذي يتبرأ من الدين هو الذي يجب أن  يستحي.

*الفرقة بين المسلمين*
*المرض الثاني:* الفرقة بين المسلمين، وهي عكس الوحدة بين المسلمين، وكما كانت تتصارع الأقليات الإسلامية أيام التتار  وجلال الدين يعيش فساداً في بلاد المسلمين، بينما جيوش التتار تقبع على  بعد خطوات قليلة جداً منه، كذلك نرى الآن الخلاف والشقاق يدب بين كل بلاد  المسلمين تقريباً، وقلما تجد قطرين إسلاميين متجاورين إلا ووجدت بينهما  صراعاً على حدود، أو اختلافاً على قضية، فقد انشغل المسلمون تماماً  بأنفسهم، وتركوا الجيوش المحتلة تعربد في ربوع العالم الإسلامي، وجعلوا  همهم التراشق بالألفاظ والخطب، وأحياناً بالحجارة والسلاح مع إخوانهم  المسلمين، ولا شك أن التنازع بين المسلمين قرين الفشل، كما ذكر ربنا ذلك في  كتابه بوضوح فقال: {وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ} [الأنفال:46]، فهذا مرض من الأمراض الخطيرة التي نراها بأعيننا، وهي تفسر لنا تمكن الأمريكان وغيرهم من بلاد المسلمين.

*الترف والركون إلى الدنيا*
*المرض الثالث:* الترف  والركون إلى الدنيا، فقد كبرت الدنيا جداً في عيون المسلمين أيام التتار،  وكذلك في أيامنا، فهناك أجيال كاملة من المسلمين اليوم لا تعيش إلا  لدنياها، وإن كانت حقيرة وذليلة، فاليوم كل فرد يعيش لنفسه، ويجمع المال  ويتجمل ويحسن معيشته، ويتنعم بأنواع الطعام والشراب والمراكب والمساكن،  ويستمتع بأنواع الغناء المختلفة وأساليب الموسيقى المتجددة، وهكذا غرق المسلمون في دنياهم، وتجد الكثير من الشباب  يحفظ من الأغاني الماجنة أكثر مما يحفظ من القرآن، وكثير منهم يعرف  بالتفصيل تاريخ حياة الفنانين والفنانات الأحياء منهم والأموات، ويعرف سيرة  كل لاعب في بلادنا أو في غيرها، ولا يعلم شيئاً عن تاريخ وسيرة أبطال  وعلماء وقواد المسلمين، بل لا يعلم شيئاً عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، بل قد لا يعلم شيئاً عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه، وهذا مرض  يحتاج إلى علاج.
فالترف من أسباب الهلكة الواضحة، يقول الله عز وجل في كتابه: {وَإِذَا  أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا  فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا}  [الإسراء:16]، وقد وصل الترف اليوم في بلاد المسلمين إلى عموم المسلمين،  حتى وصل إلى فقرائهم، فتجد الرجل قد لا يجد قوت يومه وهو لا يستغني عن  السيجارة، ويكاد لا يجد ما يستر به نفسه وأولاده، ثم يجلس الساعات على  المقاهي وما إلى ذلك، وقد لا يستطيع أن يعلم أولاده، ولكنه يحرص كل الحرص  على اقتناء فيديو أو طبق فضاء، وأما الترف الفكري فهو كثير جداً، فتجد  أذهان الكثير ممن يعتبرون أنفسهم من المثقفين مملوءة بأشياء لا تسمن ولا  تغني من جوع أبداً، إما أفكار فلسفية، أو مدارس علمانية، أو نظريات مادية،  أو أقوال وحكم لأناس لا يزنون شيئاً أبداً في ميزان الحق، وهذا لا يصح لأمة  تعاني الأزمات، وأكثر من بقعة من بقاعها محتلة، وهي متأخرة في معظم مجالات  الحياة، في المجالات العسكرية والسياسية والاقتصادية والعلمية، بل  والأخلاقية، فهذا لا يستقيم أبداً، ولكنه واقع نراه بأعيننا، وهو واقع  أليم، ونحن لا نريد أن نكون كالنعام نضع رءوسنا في الرمال، ونخفي هذه  الحقائق عن أعيننا لنعيش في سعادة، فهذا من الغباء والحماقة.
فعلينا أن  نواجه أمراضنا، ونقف وقفة جادة لنعالجها، ولن يصلح حال المسلمين وتحرر  بلادهم أبداً إلا بتطبيق شرع ربنا، وموافقتنا لسننه سبحانه وتعالى في  النصر، وهذا مشاهد في التاريخ وفي الواقع.

*ترك الجهاد*
*المرض الرابع من أمراض الأمة الإسلامية الخطيرة:* ترك  الجهاد، وهذا نتيجة طبيعية للانغماس في الدنيا والترف الزائد عن الحد، فقد  ترك المسلمون الجهاد، ورضوا بالسير في ذيل الأمم، وقبلوا ما سماه عدوهم:  السلام، وهو في الواقع استسلام، ولم يفقه المسلمون الآن كما لم يفقهوا أيام  التتار أن السبيل الأساسي لاستعادة حقوق المسلمين المنهوبة هو الجهاد، وأن  السلام لا يمكن أن يكون خياراً إلا في بعض الظروف، وأما إذا انتهبت حقوق  المسلمين، وسفكت دماؤهم وشردوا عن أرضهم، واستهزئ بدينهم وبرأيهم وبمكانتهم  فلا يمكن أن يكون السلام هو الخيار المطروح، فالسلام لا يكون إلا باستعادة  كامل الحقوق، ولا يكون إلا ونحن أعزاء، نمتلك قوة الردع الكافية للرد على  العدو إذا خالف معاهدة السلام، أما بدون ذلك فالسلام لا يكون سلاماً، بل  يكون استسلاماً، وهو ما لا يقبل في الشرع.
ويجب أن يفقه المسلمون جيداً  أن كلمة الجهاد ليست عيباً يجب أن نستحي منها أو نداريها، ولا كلمة قبيحة  يجب أن تنزع من مناهج التعليم ومن وسائل الإعلام ومن صفحات الجرائد والكتب،  ومن خطب الجمعة  ومن الدروس ومن غير ذلك، بل هي كلمة عظيمة جداً، فالجهاد ذروة سنام  الإسلام وأعلى ما فيه، شاء ذلك أعداء الأمة أم أبوا، سواء من خارجها أو من  أبنائها، فكلمة الجهاد بمشتقاتها وردت في كتاب الله عز وجل أكثر من (30)  مرة، وكلمة القتال بمعنى قتال الأمة لأعدائها وردت أكثر من (90) مرة في  كتاب الله عز وجل، وكلمة النصر وردت أكثر من (140) مرة، فأين نذهب بهذه  الكلمات والآيات؟ وأين نذهب بقول الله عز وجل: {يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ}  [الأنفال:65]؟ وبقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا  الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً} [التوبة:123]؟ ومتى تظهر الغلظة إذا كانت كل بلاد المسلمين محتلة، ونحن لا زلنا نبحث على السلام؟ وأين نذهب بقول الله تعالى: {وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَافَّةً} [التوبة:36]؟  وأنى لأمة تريد أن تحمي نفسها، وتدافع عن عرضها وشرفها أن تترك الجهاد  والقتال؟ وفي أي عرف أو قانون أو ملة تصر الأمة التي احتل شرقها وغربها على  عدم الحديث عن الجهاد والقتال والحرب والإعداد؟ ومرض ترك الجهاد وترك  الحديث عنه وترك الإعداد له من أعظم أمراض الأمة، ولم يوجد في تاريخنا  أبداً قيام إلا به، ولنا في التاريخ عبرة.

*إهمال الإعداد وترك الأخذ بالأسباب*
*المرض الخامس وهو مرض خطير كذلك:* إهمال  الإعداد المادي للحروب، وقد رأينا كيف اجتهد التتار في إعداد كل ما يمكنهم  من النصر، سواء من الجنود أو السلاح، أو تجهيز الطرق أو وضع الخطط، أو  الاهتمام بالأحلاف والحرب النفسية، أو إعداد الخطط البديلة، وكان إعدادهم  متميزاً حقاً، وعلى الجانب الآخر كان المسلمون يعيشون في واد آخر، فقد  أهملت الجيوش الإسلامية وانحدر مستواها، ولم يعد يهتم حاكم بتحديث سلاحه أو  تدريب جنده، ولم توضع الخطة المناسبة، ولم توجد المخابرات الدقيقة، وتهاون  المسلمون جداً في إعدادهم، ورتبوا أولوياتهم بصورة مخزية، فأنفقوا  الملايين على القصور والرخام والحدائق والحفلات، لم ينفقوا شيئاً على  الإعداد العسكري والعلمي والاقتصادي للبلاد، فقلّ ظهور النماذج المتفوقة في  المجالات العلمية والقيادية والإدارية، وكثر ظهور المطربين والمطربات  والراقصين والراقصات واللاعبين واللاعبات واللاهين واللاهيات، وأمة بهذا  الإعداد لن تحرر بلادها من عدو محتل، ولا بد أن تهزم، وأمة الإسلام بغير  إعداد لا بد أن تهزم، وليس معنى التوكل على الله  عز وجل أن نهمل الأسباب، ولا معنى الإعداد أن نهمل الاعتماد على ربنا  سبحانه وتعالى، بل لا بد من الأمرين معاً، أن نبذل قصارى جهدنا في إعداد  الأسباب المادية، وأن نلجأ إلى الله عز وجل بصدق لينصرنا على أعدائنا، وأن  ييسر لهذه الأسباب أن تؤتي نتائجها.
إذاً: إهمال الإعداد مرض خطير جداً  وما زال مستمراً، وراجعوا الإحصائيات لحال الأمة الإسلامية في المجالات  العلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية والعسكرية؛ من أجل أن تعرفوا مدى المأساة  التي تعيشها الأمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*- التتار من البداية إلى عين جالوت (139)
**
**الأمراض التي تعاني منها أمتنا الآن (2)
*

* راغب السرجاني 


**افتقاد القدوة*
*المرض السادس:* افتقار  المسلمين إلى القدوة، فتربية القدوة أفضل آلاف المرات من تربية الخطب  والمقالات، فالجنود يشعرون بالغربة الشديدة ويفقدون الحماس تماماً إذا  افتقدوا القدوة، وإذا ألقي ألف خطاب للتحميس على الجهاد، فلن يفعل شيئاً إذا وجد الجنود قائدهم أول المختبئين عند الكوارث.
كذلك إذا ألقي ألف خطاب عن تحمل الظروف الصعبة والرضا بالقليل والزهد في الدنيا  وتحمل المصائب الاقتصاية، لا يغني شيئاً إن وجد الشعب زعيمه يتنعم في  القصور، وينفق الملايين على راحته وسعادته ورفاهيته وحفلاته الصاخبة.
وكذلك ألف خطاب عن الأخلاق  الحميدة، لا يقدم شيئاً في الأمة إن كان الذي يقتدى به ما يصلي أصلاً ولا  يصوم، ولا يتسم بنظافة اليد واللسان والضمير والوجدان، إذ كيف يلتزم شعب  بدينه وبشرع ربه وهو قلّما استمع إلى لفظ الجلالة من زعيمه أو أستاذه أو  مربيه؟

*موالاة الأعداء*
*المرض السابع وهو خطير جداً:* موالاة  أعداء الأمة، وليس في ديننا لبس ولا غموض، وقد تركنا صلى الله عليه وسلم  على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك، فموالاة أعداء  الأمة مرض خطير، وقد كانت هذه المصيبة دوماً سبباً مباشراً من أسباب سقوط  الأمة الإسلامية، وما جرَّت موالاة أعداء الأمة على الأمة إلا الويلات  والكوارث، وإنها والله لخزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.
يقول تعالى في كتابه الكريم: {يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا  دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ} [المائدة:57]، وهذا تحذير مباشر وخطير.


*الإحباط
المرض الثامن:* الإحباط، فالأمة المحبطة من المستحيل أن تنتصر، والقنوط ليس أبداً من صفات المؤمنين، قال الله عز وجل: {قَالَ وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلَّا الضَّالُّونَ} [الحجر:56]، فقد عمل التتار  كما عمل الأمريكان وأتباعهم على خفض الروح المعنوية للشعوب المسلمة إلى  أدنى درجة ممكنة، وعظموا كل ما هو تتاري أو أمريكي، وخفضوا كل ما هو مسلم،  ووسعوا الفجوة جداً بين إمكانيات العدو وإمكانيات الأمة، وصوروا لهم أنه لا  سبيل لهم للنجاة إلا بالخنوع والخضوع والتسليم.
والعودة إلى الله عز  وجل ليس من الضروري أن تأخذ وقتاً طويلاً، بل يعود المسلم إذا أراد العودة  إلى ربه في لحظة، ويجد أن الله عز وجل في خير استقبال له، وأنه يفرح بتوبته  وبعودته، فيمكِّنه ويعطيه السيادة في الأرض، ويحوطه برعايته، فهو يتودد  إلى ربه وربه يتودد إليه.
ونحن الذين نحتاج إلى ربنا سبحانه وتعالى سواء  في الدنيا أو في الآخرة، وقد رأينا أن مصيبة التتار على عظمها وعلى كونها  أعظم آلاف المرات من المصائب التي نمر بها الآن، قد أتبعت بنصر مجيد على يد  قطز رحمه الله، وكان من أهم الأسباب للنصر أنه رحمه الله رفع الروح  المعنوية لجيشه ولشعبه، وعلمهم أن التتار خلق من خلق الله لا يعجزونه  أبداً، وأن المسلمين إذا ارتبطوا بالله عز وجل فلا سبيل لأحد عليهم مهما  كان، لا تتار ولا يهود ولا أمريكان، وعلمهم رحمه الله أن الدولة الأخيرة لا  بد أن تكون للمسلمين، وليعلم المسلمون في كل زمان أن النصر لا يأتي إلا  بعد أشد لحظات المجاهدة، وأنه إذا أوصدت كل الأبواب وأظلمت الدنيا، وشعر  المسلمون أن الأزمة قد بلغت الذروة التي لا ذروة بعدها، فكل هذه علامات  واضحة وبينة على أن النصر قد أصبح قريباً جداً، واستمعوا إلى قول الله عز  وجل في سورة البقرة حيث يقول: {أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ} [البقرة:214]، أي: إذا وصل الأمر إلى الذروة  وقالوا: متى نصر الله؟ ثم عقب بقوله: {أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ}  [البقرة:214]، أي: عند وصول المأساة إلى الذروة يأتي نصر الله عز وجل، فهذه  من سنن رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى في كونه وفي خلقه.

*توسيد الأمر لغير أهله*
*المرض التاسع:*  توسيد الأمر لغير أهله، فقد رأينا في قصة سقوط بغداد الأولى، كيف أن الأمر  كان قد وسد لغير أهله كثيراً، وضيعت الأمانة، وتولى المناصب العليا في  البلد أناس افتقروا إلى الكفاءة، كما افتقروا إلى التقوى،  فلم يكن فيهم قوة ولا أمانة، وهذه طامة كبرى، فإذا لم يصل إلى مراكز  القيادة إلا أصحاب الوساطة أو القرابة أو الرشوة فهذا أمر خطير، بل شديد  الخطورة، وإذا رأيتم أن القريب لا يوظف إلا قريبه، وأن المراكز تباع وتشترى  وتهدى، وأن أصحاب الكفاءات لا تقدر كفاءتهم ولا يرفع من قدرهم، فاعلموا أن  النصر في هذه الظروف مستحيلة.

*غياب الشورى*
*المرض العاشر والأخير:* غياب  الشورى، والشورى أصل من أصول الحكم في الإسلام، والذي لا يأخذ بها فإنه  يضحي بملايين الطاقات في شعبه، ويفترض في نفسه الكمال، ويخالف طريق  الأنبياء، ويزرع الضغينة في قلوب أتباعه، ويقع في الخطأ تلو الخطأ، وفوق  ذلك كله فإنه يخالف أمر الله عز وجل، الذي جاء بلفظ صريح في كتابه العزيز  حيث قال: {وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ} [آل  عمران:159]، ونقصد بالشورى هنا الشورى الحقيقية لا الشورى الوهمية، التي  ليس لها هم إلا جمع الآراء المؤيدة لرأي الزعيم الأوحد، ثم تغلب آراء  الدكتاتور وترمي بقيمه الآراء في سلة المهملات.

*عوامل النصر*
أما  كيف يكون النصر فهو أمر في منتهى البساطة والسهولة واليسر، ولا يوجد فيه  لا لبس ولا غموض، وهو أن تعالج هذه الأمراض العشرة التي ذكرناها علاجاً  حقيقياً صادقاً، ولا بد أن نعترف بوجود هذه الأمراض أولاً، ثم نسعى جاهدين  صادقين لعلاجها؛ حتى نرقى بهذه الأمة، ونوظف كل الطاقات لتمكينها في الأرض.
والنصر بإيجاز شديد جداً يكمن في الأمور العشرة التالية: الأول: العودة الكاملة غير المشروطة إلى الله عز وجل وإلى شرعه الحكيم.
الثاني: الوحدة بين المسلمين جميعاً على أساس الدين.
الثالث: الإيمان بالجنة والزهد في الدنيا والبعد عن الترف.
الرابع: تعظيم الجهاد والحث عليه، وتربية النشء والشباب على حب الموت في سبيل الله.
الخامس: الاهتمام بالإعداد المادي من سلاح وعلم وخطط واقتصاد وتقنيات وسياسات وغير ذلك.
السادس: إظهار القدوات الجليلة الإسلامية الأصلية وإبرازها وتعظيمها عند المسلمين.
السابع: عدم موالاة أعداء الأمة، والفقه الحقيقي للفرق بين العدو والصديق.
الثامن: بث روح الأمل في الأمة الإسلامية، ورفع الهمة والروح المعنوية للشعب.
التاسع: توسيد الأمر إلى أهله، وأهله هم أصحاب الكفاءة والأمانة.
العاشر: تفعيل دور الشورى الحقيقية التي تهدف فعلاً إلى الخروج بأفضل الآراء.
هذه  هي عوامل عشرة للنصر، وكل واحد منها يحتاج إلى محاضرات كثيرة ودروس  منفصلة، وكل واحد منها يحتاج لجهد متواصل من كل مخلص في هذه الأمة، يريد  لها القيام والسيادة والتمكين في الأرض.

----------

